# * September Stars 2014 * 41 babies born!



## bananabump

Open group for everyone due in September 2014!

If anyone wants to be added to our FB group aswell then send me a message with your name and I'll add you to it.

4 yellow bumps :yellow:

22 girls :pink:
26 boys :blue:

16 angels :angel:

*41 babies born!*:baby:

Leah-Marie - Noah and Lila born on 31/05 :blue::pink:

Dinah93 - Benjamin born on 13/06 :blue:

Jillie89 - Amali Ann born on 06/08 :pink:

Bananabump - Gracie born on 08/08 :pink:

Kmac87 - Gabrielle born on 14/08 :pink:

Kezmama - Kamrin born on 16/08 :blue:

MommyCandice - Dominic born on 17/08 :blue:

Lauren021406 - Matthew and Vincent born on 
17/08 :blue::blue:

Bellybump89 - Jude born on 18/08 :blue:

MummyDonz - Maverick born on 22/08 :blue:

Petzy - John born on 25/08 :blue:

Loopy82 - Corben born on 28/08 :blue:

AmberMichelle - Emeryson born on 29/08 :pink:

Tigerlilyb - Eric born on 02/09 :blue:

Sunshine8 - Thea Zara born on 03/09 :pink:

BabsJ - Zackery born on 03/09 :blue:

Hilslo - Born on 03/09 :blue:

Belleshine -Rosie born on 07/09 :pink:

Ashleyg - Aubree born on 09/09 :pink:

Babylove x - Carter born on 11/09 :blue:

Whigfield - Finn born on 12/09 :blue:

Nlk - Oscar born on 12/09 :blue:

Ellieluv - Caleb born on 13/09 :blue:

Jessicasmum - Jasmine born on 15/09 :pink:

Cnsweeney - Aubree born on 16/09 :pink:

WDWjess - Emily born on 16/09 :pink:

Bellaboo - Stanley born on 17/09 :blue:

Jokerette - Bailey born on 18/09 :pink:

Kobes Mummie - Charlie born on 20/09 :blue:

Graceyous - Dion born on 21/09 :blue:

Buttercup84 - Astrid born on 22/09 :pink:

Twinks - Jonah born on 22/09 :blue:

Naaxi - Maple born on 24/09 :pink:

Laurabe - Born on 24/09 :pink:

MLsmomma - Jasper born on 24/09 :blue:

Little_miss - Born on 24/09 :pink:

MgreenM - Josephine born on 24/09 :pink:

Kalush - Patrick born on 25/09 :blue:

Loveandterror - Emily born on 30/09 :pink:

* Due dates! *

RosieRosieP - 08/09 :pink:

Tropicsgirl - 12/09 :pink:

Honeybev - 16/09 :blue:

Ashley1021 - 18/09 :blue:

HisGrace - 19/09 :yellow:

Purplerat - 21/09 :pink:

Starbrites - 27/09 :pink:

Kittycat155 -28/09 :yellow:

Kittylady - 30/09 :yellow:

Vickyandchick - 30/09 :blue:

Mummy to be - 30/09 :yellow:


*Our Angels*:angel:

KateStar53 - 29/08 :angel:

BebVern - 02/09 :angel:

PrincessTaz - 02/09 :angel:

Anya88 - 03/09 :angel:

Hanni - 04/09 :angel:

BaybeeMam - 05/09 :angel:

MrsMalcolm - 09/09 :angel:

JoWantsABaby - 11/09 :angel:

Twinkle12 - 13/09 :angel:

RaspberryK - 16/09 :angel:

Chippyslady - 18/09 :angel:

Dream.angel - 18/09 :angel:

Leinzlove - 26/09 :angel:

Curlykate - 26/09 :angel:

Britishmummy - 28/09 :angel:

Jmandrews - 02/10 :angel:


----------



## Dinah93

Hi there, I guess I'm joining you. We got the shock news today we're expecting again, very much a surprise as we were being careful. It really hasn't hit home yet as we weren't trying and I'm not ready again if I'm honest as last time our daughter was 12 weeks early and in the nicu for 101 days. Trying very hard to get excited but I'm just terrified right now, I'm sure excited will come later. Our daughter is the best thing to ever happen to us and I'm sure we'll adore this one once it comes too, just very hard to adjust to!


----------



## bananabump

Hey.. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you to have a full term baby this time. It must have been such a scary time for you all but she is obviously a fighter! I've just worked my dates out properly and I'm due on 28th August so I won't be carrying this thread on anymore and I'm going to join an August one instead xx

EDIT - I have irregular cycles so could be due anytime between 28/08 and 03/09! Keeping this thread going x


----------



## kmac87

Joining you guys. Due Sept 1st!


----------



## darkriver

Hey guys, Due September 11th on the same day as my LO. :)


----------



## Dinah93

Congrats kmac and darkriver :)


----------



## bananabump

Ok so I might be staying with this thread afterall! I've realised that I worked out my edd based on a 28 day cycle... but my cycles have been all over the place because I have endometriosis and I think they're closer to 33 days. That makes my due date the 3rd September :) So I guess I'm in limbo until my scan!

How's everyone feeling? Last week I thought I had the flu, then got my bfp, then felt tired and nauseous for a couple of days but since yesterday I'm feeling 'normal' again and hoping it lasts as I jad horrible hyperemesis last time! 

I'll start adding everyones names and due dates on the first post :) xxx


----------



## bananabump

Dinah93 said:


> Congrats kmac and darkriver :)

When are you due Dinah? X


----------



## katestar53

Can I join ladies? Due around 29th Aug but will more than likely go over! 

Congrats on all your BFPS!!! How are we all feeling? Having not many symptoms over the last week I've suddenly started to feel really sick today and almost puked whilst driving to work! 

Xxx


----------



## katestar53

Dibah93, you are due on my birthday! Xxx


----------



## bananabump

katestar53 said:


> Can I join ladies? Due around 29th Aug but will more than likely go over!
> 
> Congrats on all your BFPS!!! How are we all feeling? Having not many symptoms over the last week I've suddenly started to feel really sick today and almost puked whilst driving to work!
> 
> Xxx

Yes of course.. I'll add you to the list now! I'm reeeeally tired at the moment! About to have a nap while my son is! 

I've just noticed your ticker says your only one day ahead of me but my edd is 3rd? So I think yours is the 2nd September anyway :) xx


----------



## katestar53

Yeah it probably is and I implanted late so will defo be a September baby :)


----------



## Dinah93

bananabump said:


> When are you due Dinah? X

Mine has worked out somewhere between the 3rd-5th... I can't work out how mine says I'm 4 weeks something and yours says 5 weeks something! 3rd is our wedding anniversary, 4th is hubby's grandpa's 90th (when we were supposed to be going back to Ireland....eek!)..... being realistic I think this might be another early one, if its as early as DD then June, praying not a May baby, but July onwards will feel like such an achievement.


----------



## bananabump

I'm totally confused by my dates lol But then my average cycle (when they're regular!) is about 34 days so I think that could be the difference, my lmp was 21/11. I've got a Drs appt in the morning and I'm hoping he might send me for an early scan to try and date it a bit better than I'm managing to! X


----------



## bellaboo

Can I Join, found out yesterday, expecting baby #2. Have a two yr old girl. Took a while both times to get pregnant and both happened after I had a Hycosy to check my tubes! 

Not had too many symptoms yet, other than sore bbs, occasional twinges in abdomen, and feeling a it nausea after eating since Xmas day. 

Due 8th September. xx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Popping in from the July 2014 Mommies! Can't believe there's a September thread already! Congrats ladies!


----------



## qwk

Hi ladies, I'm hoping I can join! I'm technically due August 31 I think, but expect I will likely go at least one day over and be in September! I have a 2 year old son and got pregnant this time on my first cycle after an early miscarriage. So I've had a few beta draws, hoping I had my last one today.

AFM symptoms wise, I've had some nausea, nipple soreness (my son is still BFing so that may be related :wacko:), and I've been taking naps almost everyday (made possible by the holidays!) which has been great!


----------



## Buttercup84

Hi ladies, just hopping on board! Got my BFP today at 11dpo and i'm due on 12th. Just hoping AF doesn't arrive tomorrow (I have an 11 day LP) and that my tests get darker but staying positive unless I have reason to think otherwise :thumbup: Congrats to you all and FC for sticky beans!


----------



## katestar53

Welcome Bellaboo, qwk & buttercup84! Congrats on your BFP!!!

How is everyone feeling today? I'm very tired as my little boy had me up at 5am, blahhhhh! Feel like a zombie.... Will be asleep before the clock strikes 12 I'm sure! Not many sypmtoms today, not as nauseous but still have sore (.)(.) and a funny metallic taste in my mouth. Anyone else have this? 

Anyone using Clearblue digital tests with the conception indicator? I am stuck on 2-3. Did a test yesterday so am anxious to do another one in case it stays the same :( Really want that magic 3+...... Clearblue must be laughing all the way to the bank, they make so much money out if us poor, worried women! 

Have a lovely New Year's Eve everyone! I think 2014 is going to be a very special year :)

Xxx


----------



## qwk

I didn't do the clearblue digitals this time around - I did them with my M/C and it was my first indication that something was wrong, but in that process, I read online A LOT about them and saw sooo many people who got "wrong" results - i.e. had a beta draw saying their HCG was like, 4000+ and the clear blue digital would show 1-2 weeks. I figured I would save myself the anguish and not use them this time even though I have two sitting in a box!! :)


----------



## bananabump

Congrats to the new bfps! I'll add you all to the list :) I'm so happy to be spending my Nye cuddled up with my hubby and son inatead of going out and having a sore head tomorrow! 

Had my Drs appt this morning to confirm the pregnancy and he said the midwife will ring on Thurs to decide a day for my booking in appt. He also said hopefully she'll be able to refer me for an early scan because of the confusion with my dates :happydance: It's definitely starting to feel more real now!

Symptom wise I was nearly sick after my tea last night and I'm still really tired but touch wood the nausea has passed for now. I'm also mega bloated today! 

Hope everyone has a lovely evening xxx


----------



## darkriver

I took two early tests and there are two lines which are faint but thicker. Starting to believe it. I feel awful, been queasy, had a headache, cramps and constipation. I am beginning to wonder if I am further then I think.


----------



## LittleMinx

Hey ladies.. Just popping over from the August Group to say Congratulations to you all. I cant believe we are handing over the newbie reins already! It only seems like last week that i got my BFP and that i joined the August group. 

See you all about over on the Tri boards :flower:


----------



## bananabump

darkriver said:


> I took two early tests and there are two lines which are faint but thicker. Starting to believe it. I feel awful, been queasy, had a headache, cramps and constipation. I am beginning to wonder if I am further then I think.

Oo you could be. Is it worth doing a digi? My line was only faint but the digi said 3 weeks since conception :) Hope your symptoms ease up soon xx


----------



## darkriver

I will buy one next week. I am paranoid.


----------



## bananabump

I had a chemical in November too so I'm wary like you but seeing the actual word 'pregnant' made me feel a lot better xx


----------



## CrunchyGal

Hi everyone! Congratulations!!

Can I join you ladies? My bfp showed up at 10dpo..I'm 4 weeks today with an EDD of 9/9/14.

I'll see my midwife at 8 weeks. So glad to be here!!


----------



## darkriver

I am seeing the midwife on the 7th. Its because I dont know when my actual due date is. I think I ovulated straight after my chemical. Its been a rough day and I have been itching to tell people. LOL


----------



## bananabump

Congratulations Crunchygal! :happydance: 

Aw yeh I told my 3 best friends yesterday.. I couldn't keep it in any longer plus they knew we'd been trying x

By the way everyone.... ice cold lemon squash is fab for sickness!


----------



## Rcx

Hi everyone,

I got my bfp a couple of days ago, period was due today, tested again this morning and had a slightly darker line. I am away for new year so will get a digi when I'm back, the first came back neg. 

My EDD is 11 sept. Going to call my doctor on fri for an app to have it confirmed is this normally what you do? - this is my first pregnancy x


----------



## bananabump

Rcx said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I got my bfp a couple of days ago, period was due today, tested again this morning and had a slightly darker line. I am away for new year so will get a digi when I'm back, the first came back neg.
> 
> My EDD is 11 sept. Going to call my doctor on fri for an app to have it confirmed is this normally what you do? - this is my first pregnancy x

Congratulations again :) The 11th was my due date for my son! Yeh that's what you do.. I had my Doctors appt this morning.

Hope you're having a lovely time away x


----------



## Rcx

bananabump said:


> Rcx said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> I got my bfp a couple of days ago, period was due today, tested again this morning and had a slightly darker line. I am away for new year so will get a digi when I'm back, the first came back neg.
> 
> My EDD is 11 sept. Going to call my doctor on fri for an app to have it confirmed is this normally what you do? - this is my first pregnancy x
> 
> Congratulations again :) The 11th was my due date for my son! Yeh that's what you do.. I had my Doctors appt this morning.
> 
> Hope you're having a lovely time away xClick to expand...

Thanks again!! Just hoping all goes ok I'm so nervous lol, want it all to work out so badly! We are having a great time we are away at a holiday cabin with 2 other couples but so awkward not having a drink. Had a tummy bug a few days ago so still using that excuse lol. I have no symptoms which I am a little worried about but have no appetite thought it was the tummy bug but maybe it's the pregnancy. Maybe the tummy bug was pregnancy too who knows


----------



## Dinah93

It depends on your doctors, ours don't want to see you, they just refer you straight to the midwives. At no point in my last pregnancy did anyone medical do a pregnancy test. This time it was checked by the GP because of the ectopic worry from hospital last week but it was a very strong result which he said was a good sign as an ectopic doesn't rise quickly on tests.


----------



## anniemay22

Hi ladies can I join? I got my bfp 5 days ago after 14 months ttc! So were super excited! 
I had very irregular cycles so its made it hard figuring out my edd but I done a clearblue diji and that told me I was five weeks so should be due very end of august but I imagine ill go into early sept. I ramd my docs being by first pregnancy I thought hed would want to see me but i just had to book my first midwife appointment which is 23rd jan so by then I should be almost 9 weeks! 
All abit overwhelming and exciting at the same time! :)


----------



## Rcx

anniemay22 said:


> Hi ladies can I join? I got my bfp 5 days ago after 14 months ttc! So were super excited!
> I had very irregular cycles so its made it hard figuring out my edd but I done a clearblue diji and that told me I was five weeks so should be due very end of august but I imagine ill go into early sept. I ramd my docs being by first pregnancy I thought hed would want to see me but i just had to book my first midwife appointment which is 23rd jan so by then I should be almost 9 weeks!
> All abit overwhelming and exciting at the same time! :)

 Congrats!!


----------



## darkriver

Dinah93 said:


> It depends on your doctors, ours don't want to see you, they just refer you straight to the midwives. At no point in my last pregnancy did anyone medical do a pregnancy test. This time it was checked by the GP because of the ectopic worry from hospital last week but it was a very strong result which he said was a good sign as an ectopic doesn't rise quickly on tests.

Now I am worrying mine is etopic. I am slow rising, however I think thats because I am testing to early.


----------



## Buttercup84

Early testing is so nervewracking! I didn't with my DD as we weren't TTC so I was already late for AF when I tested and now I just have more time to be paranoid. However, AF is due for me today and so far she's stayed away plus today's FRER was noticeably darker than yesterday's :happydance: My ic wasn't but i'm trying not to read too much into that, only positive thinking allowed! :flower:


----------



## bananabump

Rcx said:


> bananabump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rcx said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> I got my bfp a couple of days ago, period was due today, tested again this morning and had a slightly darker line. I am away for new year so will get a digi when I'm back, the first came back neg.
> 
> My EDD is 11 sept. Going to call my doctor on fri for an app to have it confirmed is this normally what you do? - this is my first pregnancy x
> 
> Congratulations again :) The 11th was my due date for my son! Yeh that's what you do.. I had my Doctors appt this morning.
> 
> Hope you're having a lovely time away xClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks again!! Just hoping all goes ok I'm so nervous lol, want it all to work out so badly! We are having a great time we are away at a holiday cabin with 2 other couples but so awkward not having a drink. Had a tummy bug a few days ago so still using that excuse lol. I have no symptoms which I am a little worried about but have no appetite thought it was the tummy bug but maybe it's the pregnancy. Maybe the tummy bug was pregnancy too who knowsClick to expand...

It probably was! I thought I had a kidney infection last week so I went to the Drs and she said I had the flu! Now I know it waa just my body adjusting to being pregnant lol

Hope you had a nice night. Happy new year! Xx


----------



## bananabump

anniemay22 said:


> Hi ladies can I join? I got my bfp 5 days ago after 14 months ttc! So were super excited!
> I had very irregular cycles so its made it hard figuring out my edd but I done a clearblue diji and that told me I was five weeks so should be due very end of august but I imagine ill go into early sept. I ramd my docs being by first pregnancy I thought hed would want to see me but i just had to book my first midwife appointment which is 23rd jan so by then I should be almost 9 weeks!
> All abit overwhelming and exciting at the same time! :)

It still hasn't quite sunk in for me yet after a year of trying! Exciting though :) I'll add you to the list xx


----------



## bananabump

darkriver said:


> Dinah93 said:
> 
> 
> It depends on your doctors, ours don't want to see you, they just refer you straight to the midwives. At no point in my last pregnancy did anyone medical do a pregnancy test. This time it was checked by the GP because of the ectopic worry from hospital last week but it was a very strong result which he said was a good sign as an ectopic doesn't rise quickly on tests.
> 
> Now I am worrying mine is etopic. I am slow rising, however I think thats because I am testing to early.Click to expand...

I know it's easier said than done but try and stay positive. You still haven't missed your period yet have you? So the lines won't be that dark just yet xx


----------



## darkriver

bananabump said:


> darkriver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dinah93 said:
> 
> 
> It depends on your doctors, ours don't want to see you, they just refer you straight to the midwives. At no point in my last pregnancy did anyone medical do a pregnancy test. This time it was checked by the GP because of the ectopic worry from hospital last week but it was a very strong result which he said was a good sign as an ectopic doesn't rise quickly on tests.
> 
> Now I am worrying mine is etopic. I am slow rising, however I think thats because I am testing to early.Click to expand...
> 
> I know it's easier said than done but try and stay positive. You still haven't missed your period yet have you? So the lines won't be that dark just yet xxClick to expand...

I am either due tomorrow (normal 28 days) or 33 based on my past cycle. I dont know anymore. No signs though of AF so I dont know


----------



## Ambermichelle

Hi ladies. I would love to join! I'm 4w6d today; edd is September 4th!


----------



## PrincessTaz

Hi ladies and congratulations to you all :flower:

I'd like to join please, going off my lmp I'm due 2nd September but going off the one time we dtd I think it will be more like the 7th.

This pregnancy was an absolute massive surprise and the best xmas present ever! I have a little boy who is 15 months old and was conceived with fertility drugs after 5 years of trying unsuccessfully as I don't ovulate due to pcos.

I'm sooooo over the moon, I had been monitoring my cycles and hadn't been ovulating so didn't think I'd ever have another without going through the whole fertility specialist road again. I feel truly blessed to be pregnant again. Just wish I could stop worrying now that something will go wrong! 

So happy to be joining you guys.


----------



## darkriver

Hi AmberMichelle and PrincessTaz. Welcome.


----------



## Rcx

Hi ladies,
What's the best prenatal vitamins to use in the uk? I've just been taking tesco own brand folic acid but getting proper ones on Friday once I'm back from my break away. Also, do I get these from the doctor cos wouldn't mind taking advantage of the free prescriptions in Scotland lol


----------



## JoWantsABaby

Hi ladies!
Please may I join? My EDD is 11th September, I'm so excited but very nervous too (first pregnancy)
Congrats to you all X


----------



## Rcx

JoWantsABaby said:


> Hi ladies!
> Please may I join? My EDD is 11th September, I'm so excited but very nervous too (first pregnancy)
> Congrats to you all X

My EDD is 11 sept too, congrats! Xx


----------



## bananabump

I've got my fingers crossed for you that AF doesn't show Darkriver!

Hi and congratulations AmberMichelle, JoWantsABaby and PrincessTaz.. I've added you all to the list :)

Rcx - I'm using Pregnacare but not sure whether you can get it or any others on prescription. Worth a try though! X


----------



## Rcx

PrincessTaz said:


> Hi ladies and congratulations to you all :flower:
> 
> I'd like to join please, going off my lmp I'm due 2nd September but going off the one time we dtd I think it will be more like the 7th.
> 
> This pregnancy was an absolute massive surprise and the best xmas present ever! I have a little boy who is 15 months old and was conceived with fertility drugs after 5 years of trying unsuccessfully as I don't ovulate due to pcos.
> 
> I'm sooooo over the moon, I had been monitoring my cycles and hadn't been ovulating so didn't think I'd ever have another without going through the whole fertility specialist road again. I feel truly blessed to be pregnant again. Just wish I could stop worrying now that something will go wrong!
> 
> So happy to be joining you guys.

Congrats xx


----------



## McMama14

Would love to join! Due Sept 10 Baby #2


----------



## Ambermichelle

How long were you ladies TTC for? If TTC at all hehe ;)


----------



## bananabump

McMama14 said:


> Would love to join! Due Sept 10 Baby #2

Congratulations! How are you feeling? X


----------



## bananabump

Ambermichelle said:


> How long were you ladies TTC for? If TTC at all hehe ;)

We were trying for 12 months.. it still doesn't feel real! How about you? X


----------



## McMama14

Thank you. I am actually not feeling much of a difference yet. I've been a little hungrier than normal. But I'm usually always hungry! LOL. By this time with my first pregnancy I was having terrible morning sickness- which is the way I found out I was pregnant. I found out this time because of my missed period... My fingers are crossed for a boy as I have a little girl already. Of course I will be more than happy & blessed with either, but would love for it to be a boy. Plus I just started a new job and I've heard the wives tales of boys not giving as much morning sickness as girls... but who knows... we shall see!!


----------



## Ambermichelle

bananabump said:


> Ambermichelle said:
> 
> 
> How long were you ladies TTC for? If TTC at all hehe ;)
> 
> We were trying for 12 months.. it still doesn't feel real! How about you? XClick to expand...

We were trying for 3 months. :) I feel lucky it happened so fast. I'm so excited, I couldn't imagine a BFP after a year!! Congrats!


----------



## McMama14

I had an IUD right after having Bailey... so it was the 5 years mark for it to come out. We were TTC in July-November but then just decided we would wait a while. Then we got a positive test yesterday! Super exciting. The timing is a little off but we couldn't be happier :)


----------



## CrunchyGal

First month NTNP..We were going to officially TTC next month...God had other plans for us!!


----------



## Buttercup84

Cycle 5 here, so not terribly long but enough to make me start wondering if something was up! I think gravity friendly bd positions are what did it for us ;)


----------



## hanni

I am due on the 4th! Can I please join? 
Congratulations to everyone on their BFP's! Happy and healthy 9 months Xx


----------



## ashleyg

Hi loves! Just found out this evening that I'm pregnant with our first baby! Took a test at 8dpo and got the strongest line in about 15 seconds! Hoping that this will be a sticky bean and a healthy pregnancy!


----------



## JoWantsABaby

Rcx said:


> JoWantsABaby said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies!
> Please may I join? My EDD is 11th September, I'm so excited but very nervous too (first pregnancy)
> Congrats to you all X
> 
> My EDD is 11 sept too, congrats! XxClick to expand...


Hey, that's cool! Congrats to you too! Exciting! X


----------



## bananabump

I feel pregnant with my little boy in the first month of ntnp so this year has definitely been hard having to wait! Makes me even more appreciative now though :cloud9:

Congratulations hanni and ashleyg.. I'll add you to the list now!

McMama14 I'm the same, I knew last time because of the morning sickneas but this time I'm feeling fine. I had a boy though lol and hoping for a girl this time!


----------



## darkriver

Been queasy and have thrown up this morning.


----------



## Dinah93

Ambermichelle said:


> How long were you ladies TTC for? If TTC at all hehe ;)

 Not at all! In fact I was on the pill (granted I forgot 2 this month) and using condoms.... this was really not a time we could risk it! With DD we were trying for 5 months and I'd just been told I have fairly significant endometriosis and to expect a long process if we decided to try for a second one. 

Midwife just called and asked me to come to a booking in appointment this afternoon. THey don't usually do them until 8 weeks but because of the risk of ectopic and needing a scan on Monday and then seeing my high risk consultant later in the week the hospital asked me to get them asap. I can't help but get a bad feeling about this pregnancy, it feels like it will be a small miracle if we take a healthy baby home at the end of it.


----------



## bananabump

darkriver said:


> Been queasy and have thrown up this morning.

Yay, that's good! Sounds like a sticky bean to me x


----------



## bananabump

Dinah93 said:


> Ambermichelle said:
> 
> 
> How long were you ladies TTC for? If TTC at all hehe ;)
> 
> Not at all! In fact I was on the pill (granted I forgot 2 this month) and using condoms.... this was really not a time we could risk it! With DD we were trying for 5 months and I'd just been told I have fairly significant endometriosis and to expect a long process if we decided to try for a second one.
> 
> Midwife just called and asked me to come to a booking in appointment this afternoon. THey don't usually do them until 8 weeks but because of the risk of ectopic and needing a scan on Monday and then seeing my high risk consultant later in the week the hospital asked me to get them asap. I can't help but get a bad feeling about this pregnancy, it feels like it will be a small miracle if we take a healthy baby home at the end of it.Click to expand...

That's great that they're getting the ball rolling quicker though! I know a lot of preemie Mums who have all gone on to have healthy full term pregnancies with their second.. I really hopw it's the same for you.


----------



## ashleyg

In response to Ambermichelle...hubby and I actually started trying literally a week before I was supposed to ovulate. I've had a few m/c before and we've had a few "accidents" where I should have gotten preggo but didn't :haha: So I really didn't think I'd get such a positive result this cycle! I feel so blessed and I am Praying it'll be a sticky one! I only took the test so soon because my boobs have been SOOO sore and I've been crying like crazy. Seriously any little thing makes me start bawling. 

I burst out crying when I got my results today :haha: my mom just passed away in October so if was hard not running to the phone not to call her. Mostly the reason why I cried. 

ANYWAYS! My EDD from my calculations would be around 09/17. :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Jokerette

*Can i join?! I'm due September 14th! *
This was out second month following our chemical pregnancy and angel baby lost at 4+2 back in November. I was completely shocked to get pregnant this month when I felt like the odds were way against us. I had a yeast infection that started right before Ovulation and I did not know I was about to ovulate so I used monistat to clear it up. We BD'd when we needed to, but barely. Somehow those little swimmers were able to find their way to the egg! The first test was very faint and at only 8dpo. I called a friend who works in a lab and had her run my hcg betas and hcg was only 1. So... basically negative. But I knew what I saw. I kept testing on and 9dpo the FRER showed a line. On 10dpo the FRER was darker, and I couldn't believe it but my hcg on 10dpo was up to 16... so way more than doubled in 48 hours! Here was my test this morning 11dpo!
 



Attached Files:







11dpo_jan2.jpg
File size: 71.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## darkriver

Just a test and its :bfn:. I dont know what is going on. I did test with a early predictor test a couple of days ago and it was :bfp: with a faint pink line. I guess I am going to take one tomorrow. Stressed now.


----------



## PrincessTaz

We weren't trying as we thought we couldn't conceive naturally and wasn't ready to go through assisted conception again so it was the best surprise in the world. Totally different experience to my baby boy who took 5 years to conceive and fertility treatment. 

Is anyone else off food? Even when I'm hungry nothing seems appetising! X


----------



## ashleyg

PrincessTaz said:


> We weren't trying as we thought we couldn't conceive naturally and wasn't ready to go through assisted conception again so it was the best surprise in the world. Totally different experience to my baby boy who took 5 years to conceive and fertility treatment.
> 
> *Is anyone else off food? Even when I'm hungry nothing seems appetising*! X

I def am. I nibble for a bit then get tired of it haha. 

Anyone have super sore boobs? Omg mine have never felt this sore before!


----------



## darkriver

mine feel bigger and fuller.


----------



## bananabump

Congratulations Jokerette! :happydance:

Aw darkriver I'm sorry. Fingers crossed the test just wasn't sensitive enough x

PrincessTaz - Yes I've completely lost my appetite! The Dr weighed me on Tues and I'd lost 5lbs! I'm still eating healthily though and taking vitamins.. gotta love the pregnancy diet haha


----------



## anniemay22

Ambermichelle said:


> How long were you ladies TTC for? If TTC at all hehe ;)

We were ttc 14 months! We were going to book a doctors appointment in the new year to see if there was a reason it was taking soo long, but turned out we didn't need to in the end! My body finally thought it was time! :)


----------



## PrincessTaz

My nipples were feeling super sensitive which is one of the reasons I tested but that's stopped now and my boobs feel normal. I have no symptoms at all other than off my food x


----------



## Rcx

Ambermichelle said:


> How long were you ladies TTC for? If TTC at all hehe ;)

This was my first cycle NTNP, totally in shock with my bfp so soon!'


----------



## Rcx

PrincessTaz said:


> We weren't trying as we thought we couldn't conceive naturally and wasn't ready to go through assisted conception again so it was the best surprise in the world. Totally different experience to my baby boy who took 5 years to conceive and fertility treatment.
> 
> Is anyone else off food? Even when I'm hungry nothing seems appetising! X

I have totally lost my whole appetite as well. Normally I love my food lol! I am quite a bit overweight tho so just sticking to my slimming world diet I was on before finding out I was preg. Little bowls of soup 2-3 times a day with a little normal food in between seem to be doing the trick for me x


----------



## Ambermichelle

ashleyg said:


> PrincessTaz said:
> 
> 
> We weren't trying as we thought we couldn't conceive naturally and wasn't ready to go through assisted conception again so it was the best surprise in the world. Totally different experience to my baby boy who took 5 years to conceive and fertility treatment.
> 
> *Is anyone else off food? Even when I'm hungry nothing seems appetising*! X
> 
> I def am. I nibble for a bit then get tired of it haha.
> 
> Anyone have super sore boobs? Omg mine have never felt this sore before!Click to expand...

My boobs are so sore! Omg :(


----------



## Jokerette

this was our 5th month TTC#2


----------



## Twinklie12

Hi! Can I join? I am due September 13!

This was our fifth cycle of trying. I had a chemical pregnancy lost at 4w + 4 days in early October. I got my BFP at 9 DPO. I was trying to hold off on testing but my temp had dropped so I tested and saw my BFP! 

I am so excited and trying to be cautiously optimistic. With my CP I never got excited and somehow almost knew it wouldn't stick. This time I got excited right away and have a great feeling about it! My FRERs are showing a nice progression which is good. MY ICs aren't getting very much darker but I am trying not to let that bother me. 

FRERs:



So far my symptoms are sore boobs, gassy, and super itchy nose and sneezy!


----------



## Twinklie12

Here are my ICs, not a very great progression but I am trying to tell myself it's early!


----------



## bananabump

Twinklie12 said:


> Hi! Can I join? I am due September 13!
> 
> This was our fifth cycle of trying. I had a chemical pregnancy lost at 4w + 4 days in early October. I got my BFP at 9 DPO. I was trying to hold off on testing but my temp had dropped so I tested and saw my BFP!
> 
> I am so excited and trying to be cautiously optimistic. With my CP I never got excited and somehow almost knew it wouldn't stick. This time I got excited right away and have a great feeling about it! My FRERs are showing a nice progression which is good. MY ICs aren't getting very much darker but I am trying not to let that bother me.
> 
> FRERs:
> View attachment 716431
> 
> 
> 
> So far my symptoms are sore boobs, gassy, and super itchy nose and sneezy!

Congratulations! I'll add you to the list.. fingers crossed for a sticky bean! I wouldn't worry about the ICs x


----------



## Jokerette

i wouldnt worry about the IC's either, the FRER look amazing! how do the IC's look now that they are dry? its is so odd that pee could make the FRER so dark and the IC so light,,,, thats why I wouldnt worry!


----------



## qwk

Congrats to all the new BFPs!! 

darkriver - thinking of you.. are you going to test again with a different brand? 

twinklie - looks good! And I'll just say that I didn't get dark lines on the wondfos until like, 5 weeks pregnant. They just don't make them like the used to lol - with my first pregnancy (2011) the wondfos were dark at 11 dpo and got darker quickly; not this time! Even when my betas were in the hundreds, they were still light on the wondfos, while the FRERs got super dark and started stealing the control line dye by around 15 dpo.

ashleyg - so sorry to hear about your mother :hugs: during my pregnancy with my son, my father passed away when I was around 9 weeks. It is hard not having them here to share with.

and thanks again to bananabump for running this group!! :)

AFM, just got my last beta and it was high! over 19000 at 23 dpo. Little bit worried about possibility of twins (worried is not the right word, but you guys know what I mean!). But I think my numbers would have been about the same with my son so I'm thinking maybe just I just produce a lot of HCG once I get going. :haha: It went from 869 at 16 dpo to 19000 at 23 dpo, so I think doubling around every 37 hours. 

I have an ultrasound scheduled for next week, 1/9, when I think I will be 6+4. They want to get dating and everything because I'm coming off an early miscarriage. I was charting and all so I'm pretty confident of my dates, but they of course want to be sure!

Hope you all are well! I have been feeling like poop most of the time, but oh well!


----------



## Jokerette

qwk said:


> Congrats to all the new BFPs!!
> 
> twinklie - looks good! And I'll just say that I didn't get dark lines on the wondfos until like, 5 weeks pregnant. They just don't make them like the used to lol - with my first pregnancy (2011) the wondfos were dark at 11 dpo and got darker quickly; not this time! Even when my betas were in the hundreds, they were still light on the wondfos, while the FRERs got super dark and started stealing the control line dye by around 15 dpo.

I told twinklie the same thing... with my first also in 2011 my wondfos progressed nicely, but this time they just arent. its like they are stale and old.  No worries now that youre pregnant though twinklie, id just stick with the FRER from now on. Or if you feel the need to keep testing I hear Dollar Store ones are good


----------



## qwk

yeah it's like they got even cheaper over the past two years!! They are different from in 2011, I remember my 2011 ones had totally pink handles, not with the tiny "HCG" printed on the handles like they do now.


----------



## Rcx

Hi ladies, would u recommend taking a CBD tomorrow. My period was due on tues and have had 2 positives on frer tests but none darker than the control line. The last time I tested was Tuesday morning tho x


----------



## bananabump

I did my cbd when the line was still fainter than the control line.. I think I was about 16/17dpo so yeh definitely do it in the morning :)


----------



## PrincessTaz

I really hope my cbd arrives tomorrow, was expecting it today but postman never came. I love comparing lines but nothing beats seeing the words pregnant :)


----------



## bananabump

PrincessTaz said:


> I really hope my cld arrives tomorrow, was expecting it today but postman never came. I love comparing lines but nothing beats seeing the words pregnant :)

Yep that's so true! Made it seem more real :)


----------



## bananabump

Midwife has just rang (bit random at 8.30pm!) and she's coming out on Tuesday for my booking in appointment :) Yay xx


----------



## Twinklie12

I took a digi with SMU..... Yay! You can also see my ICs in the background. My SMU IC was darker this am.


----------



## Twinklie12

Rcx said:


> Hi ladies, would u recommend taking a CBD tomorrow. My period was due on tues and have had 2 positives on frer tests but none darker than the control line. The last time I tested was Tuesday morning tho x

I took a digital before my missed period, but the kind with the weeks predictor, and that worked. If you just get the pregnant/ not pregnant kind it is less sensitive so maybe wait a day or two, just to avoid seeing a false BFN.


----------



## Jokerette

I agree with Twinklie. I believe the weeks indicator ones are sensitive to
25miu and the regular CBD are 50miu


----------



## ashleyg

I took a regular digi, (not one with he weeks) today which is about a week before my period is due and I got a Pregnant result. And I'm about 8dpo


----------



## Ambermichelle

I got a positive reading on a regular CB digital (the one without the weeks) at 13 DPO :)


----------



## Rcx

I'm going to get one today, I'm 4 days late now so hoping I will see a pregnant!! I've had two strong positives on frer just something about seeing 'pregnant' will put my mind at ease!


----------



## Ambermichelle

Rcx said:


> I'm going to get one today, I'm 4 days late now so hoping I will see a pregnant!! I've had two strong positives on frer just something about seeing 'pregnant' will put my mind at ease!

Good luck to you!


----------



## BebVern

Can I join you? My due date is 2nd September! :D


----------



## PrincessTaz

Bebvern - Congratulations, we have the same edd :)

Midwife called yesterday and she'll be coming to my house next Thursday to do my booking in appointment. She also told me as I have moved out of their catchment area I'll need to find a gp which will mean a new midwife! I'm a bit gutted because she was my midwife was ds too and I really like her.

Also my cbd didn't arrive toady so that was annoying, at least I have more chance to see 3+ the longer it takes.


----------



## Rcx

I'm going to the docs for a blood test this afternoon so will hopefully know for definite by Monday. So weird I can't fully believe it until I have it confirmed lol x


----------



## nlk

Very tentatively...can I come join you?

I'm 22, and we've been ttc for just over two years now. We had a failed ivf cycle back in October, which nearly killed me...so we took a break, and a longshot with just regular fertility meds. And on new year's eve got my bfp!

I've worked out that my EDD is September 12th, based on my LMP. I'm also toying with the idea of taking a digi, just so I can see the words! Still in shock, really!

Congrats to everyone!


----------



## Rcx

nlk said:


> Very tentatively...can I come join you?
> 
> I'm 22, and we've been ttc for just over two years now. We had a failed ivf cycle back in October, which nearly killed me...so we took a break, and a longshot with just regular fertility meds. And on new year's eve got my bfp!
> 
> I've worked out that my EDD is September 12th, based on my LMP. I'm also toying with the idea of taking a digi, just so I can see the words! Still in shock, really!
> 
> Congrats to everyone!

congrats!! :happydance:


----------



## nlk

thank you! You're lucky that you're able to get a blood test...I asked about it, but was told that they didn't do them in my area. Apparently they just take your hpt as proof enough. I'm a little bit paranoid that I'm going to go to my midwife app at the end of jan and she's going to tell me I'm not pregnant!


----------



## Rcx

nlk said:


> thank you! You're lucky that you're able to get a blood test...I asked about it, but was told that they didn't do them in my area. Apparently they just take your hpt as proof enough. I'm a little bit paranoid that I'm going to go to my midwife app at the end of jan and she's going to tell me I'm not pregnant!

i just called my GP surgery and they said to come down for a test, wasn't sure if i would just be sent straight to the midwife at end of the month. 
i know how u feel lol I'm the same but i guess multiple false positives are not likely lol! I am young too (23) so will be nice to have someone to chat to around the same age!


----------



## nlk

Rcx said:


> i just called my GP surgery and they said to come down for a test, wasn't sure if i would just be sent straight to the midwife at end of the month.
> i know how u feel lol I'm the same but i guess multiple false positives are not likely lol! I am young too (23) so will be nice to have someone to chat to around the same age!

ahh that's fab! I called my gp, thinking I would need a blood test, but they just booked me straight in with the midwife :shrug:

It's nice that we're similar age, also! Where abouts are you from?


----------



## Rcx

nlk said:


> Rcx said:
> 
> 
> i just called my GP surgery and they said to come down for a test, wasn't sure if i would just be sent straight to the midwife at end of the month.
> i know how u feel lol I'm the same but i guess multiple false positives are not likely lol! I am young too (23) so will be nice to have someone to chat to around the same age!
> 
> ahh that's fab! I called my gp, thinking I would need a blood test, but they just booked me straight in with the midwife :shrug:
> 
> It's nice that we're similar age, also! Where abouts are you from?Click to expand...

Im in Glasgow. :thumbup: you?


----------



## nlk

Midlands :thumbup:

How have you been feeling?


----------



## Twinklie12

nlk said:


> Very tentatively...can I come join you?
> 
> I'm 22, and we've been ttc for just over two years now. We had a failed ivf cycle back in October, which nearly killed me...so we took a break, and a longshot with just regular fertility meds. And on new year's eve got my bfp!
> 
> I've worked out that my EDD is September 12th, based on my LMP. I'm also toying with the idea of taking a digi, just so I can see the words! Still in shock, really!
> 
> Congrats to everyone!

Welcome! Congrats!!! :happydance:


----------



## deep19

Hi there, I guess I'm joining you. 
PREGNANT with my 1st after 3 years of ttc...we found out Dec 30, i was due for my period on dec 28..just got blood work done yesterday..my edd is Sept 04...going for ultrasound on 21 jan.. It's such a nice feeling...


----------



## bananabump

BebVern said:


> Can I join you? My due date is 2nd September! :D

Congratulations! I'll add you to the list :) Same due date as me I think! X


----------



## bananabump

nlk said:


> Very tentatively...can I come join you?
> 
> I'm 22, and we've been ttc for just over two years now. We had a failed ivf cycle back in October, which nearly killed me...so we took a break, and a longshot with just regular fertility meds. And on new year's eve got my bfp!
> 
> I've worked out that my EDD is September 12th, based on my LMP. I'm also toying with the idea of taking a digi, just so I can see the words! Still in shock, really!
> 
> Congrats to everyone!

Congratulations! It's such a nice feeling after so long trying isn't it :) I saw your other post saying you're from the Midlands, where abouts? I'm in Birmingham and I'm 24. I'll add you to the list x


----------



## bananabump

deep19 said:


> Hi there, I guess I'm joining you.
> PREGNANT with my 1st after 3 years of ttc...we found out Dec 30, i was due for my period on dec 28..just got blood work done yesterday..my edd is Sept 04...going for ultrasound on 21 jan.. It's such a nice feeling...

Congratulations! Bet you're looking forward to your scan. I'm hoping for one in two weeks. I'll add you to the list :) x


----------



## Rcx

so i went to the docs for my app and they do blood tests at the treatment room couldn't fit me in until wed!! so it will be this time next week before i get the results lol. i am finding to hard to accept my pregnancy lol but trying to be positive :cloud9:


----------



## Rcx

nlk said:


> Midlands :thumbup:
> 
> How have you been feeling?

yeah I'm been ok, before i found out i thought i had a bug felt so ill but it passed now I'm fine just got mega sore boobs and tiny cramps. keep getting hot flashes too lol! what about u? how is everyone else feeling since we are all quite early? i am hoping not too have any sickness lol no one in my family has ever had it x


----------



## Dinah93

darkriver said:


> Just a test and its :bfn:. I dont know what is going on. I did test with a early predictor test a couple of days ago and it was :bfp: with a faint pink line. I guess I am going to take one tomorrow. Stressed now.

It could just be the brand, some work at 10mu and some at 20 or even higher. Fingers crossed. 



PrincessTaz said:


> We weren't trying as we thought we couldn't conceive naturally and wasn't ready to go through assisted conception again so it was the best surprise in the world. Totally different experience to my baby boy who took 5 years to conceive and fertility treatment.

That's a brilliant surprise, you must be thrilled. 

Saw the midwife yesterday, my 45 min booking in appointment took 1hr 45 as we had to discuss my last pregnancy and daughter's issues from prematurity. She also took my blood and urine, and gave me a new EDD of 2nd September... so I've now been told 2nd, 3rd and 5th by different healthcare professionals! Scan on Monday, fingers crossed its all on track and they'll see a heartbeat and give me a definitive date then. 

How do you all know hcg levels? I've never been told these. 

Big suprise congratulations nlk!


----------



## nlk

bananabump said:


> nlk said:
> 
> 
> Very tentatively...can I come join you?
> 
> I'm 22, and we've been ttc for just over two years now. We had a failed ivf cycle back in October, which nearly killed me...so we took a break, and a longshot with just regular fertility meds. And on new year's eve got my bfp!
> 
> I've worked out that my EDD is September 12th, based on my LMP. I'm also toying with the idea of taking a digi, just so I can see the words! Still in shock, really!
> 
> Congrats to everyone!
> 
> Congratulations! It's such a nice feeling after so long trying isn't it :) I saw your other post saying you're from the Midlands, where abouts? I'm in Birmingham and I'm 24. I'll add you to the list xClick to expand...

Northampton! Not far at all! :thumbup: it's an amazing feeling...it just doesn't feel real!



Rcx said:


> nlk said:
> 
> 
> Midlands :thumbup:
> 
> How have you been feeling?
> 
> yeah I'm been ok, before i found out i thought i had a bug felt so ill but it passed now I'm fine just got mega sore boobs and tiny cramps. keep getting hot flashes too lol! what about u? how is everyone else feeling since we are all quite early? i am hoping not too have any sickness lol no one in my family has ever had it xClick to expand...

my boobs are really sore, as well. I've taken to sleeping in a bra and that seems to help a lot. I only realise quite how bad they are when I take it off! I've had quite a lot of cramping...to the point where I was convinced AF was coming any second! I've had a bit of dizziness over the last few days, too.


----------



## Petzy

Hello lovelies! I am joining in if that's alright... Found out I was pregnant on Christmas Eve after a M/C in November. So needless to say I am nervous but this pregnancy already feels different so I am hopeful :)

This will be our first.

I had bloodwork done yesterday and my HCG was 1747, going back tomorrow for a re-draw and hopefully it doubles because if it does they will book my ultrasound! Been TTC for 16 cycles actively.

EDD is Sept 8th as of now... congrats to all the BFP's on here!!

So far no MS thank goodness but theres plenty of time for that lol.. crampy/queasy on and off and low back pain, some boob tenderness

xx

Going to wait to tell anyone for awhile because of my nerves, have just told my best friend is all really :)


----------



## Petzy

Dinah - you asked about HCG levels - for some reason the NHS doesn't do HCG levels for pregnancy testing - not sure why! But its just not common over there :)


----------



## qwk

welcome to all the new BFPs! and hi Petzy! :wave:

Anyone else feeling like crap all day long? :wacko:


----------



## ashleyg

qwk said:


> welcome to all the new BFPs! and hi Petzy! :wave:
> 
> Anyone else feeling like crap all day long? :wacko:

Yes! My tummy has been so upset lately and my boobs have never hurt this bad before! :nope: and I've been waking up at night because of my cramps. And waking up often is making me so exhausted during the day :wacko:


----------



## Jokerette

Welcome to the new BFP's!!!


----------



## Twinklie12

I have been feeling bloated lately and not sleeping great. But not really a ton of other symptoms yet. Just glad my FRERs keep getting darker!


----------



## nlk

I feel tired, with sore boobs and bad cramping...but other than that I feel okay. Although I have a feeing that will soon all change in the next week or so!


----------



## PrincessTaz

Welcome and congratulations to all the new :bfp: wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months :)

I've been feeling a bit crap too. Had the worst back ache all day yesterday and I've been going through a cycle of constipation for a few days and then getting bad cramps and diarrhoea (sorry tmi). Was really hoping to avoid the constipation this time around!


----------



## bananabump

Congrats Petzy! I've added you to the list :)

I've also added a poll on the first page so we can decide on a name for the group. Choose 'other' if you don't like any if the suggestions and we can decide on some more x


----------



## nlk

I voted star. There's not much to put for September, is there?! Star seems the nicest...and I was probably swayed by PrincessTaz having a September star in her signature!


----------



## Jokerette

I love September seedlings or sweet peas


----------



## PrincessTaz

If anyone else wants the url for the due in sept star just let me know.


----------



## nlk

PrincessTaz said:


> If anyone else wants the url for the due in sept star just let me know.

yes please :)


----------



## Tigerlilyb

:wave: Hi ladies! I'm due with my 2nd around about the 9th Sept, got my BFP on boxing day. Our kiddies should have a 2 year 4 month age gap.

So far I'm feeling better with this pregnancy than I did with my last, loads less nausea which is really nice! I just hope it lasts.

I like September Stars too :winkwink:


----------



## bananabump

Tigerlilyb said:


> :wave: Hi ladies! I'm due with my 2nd around about the 9th Sept, got my BFP on boxing day. Our kiddies should have a 2 year 4 month age gap.
> 
> So far I'm feeling better with this pregnancy than I did with my last, loads less nausea which is really nice! I just hope it lasts.
> 
> I like September Stars too :winkwink:

Congratulations! I'm feeling less sick this time too.. I was throwing up everyday at this point with my son! He's 2 years 4 months so the same age your daughter will be when the baby is born. It's a lovely age :) He keeps stroking my belly and saying baby lol He's definitely hit the terrible twos but he's so inquisitive and funny aswell. I'll add you to the list xx


----------



## qwk

I picked sweet peas, seems cute with September/fall/harvesty :) Stars is good too though!


----------



## PrincessTaz

nlk said:


> PrincessTaz said:
> 
> 
> If anyone else wants the url for the due in sept star just let me know.
> 
> yes please :)Click to expand...

Here you go :)

https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h444/cote2011/pregnant%20tests/dueinseptember-1.jpg


----------



## PrincessTaz

Just got my pregnant 3+ on the digi, best words ever! Feels real now, still got some cheapie so I can keep poas lol

https://i1370.photobucket.com/albums/ag278/princesstarasykes/IMG_20140104_225209_zpsfblocitp.jpg


----------



## Twinklie12

I also like Sweet peas or Seedlings. Hmmmmm!


----------



## Ambermichelle

Aww I like sweet peas a lot! :) it's so cute!!


----------



## nlk

PrincessTaz said:


> nlk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PrincessTaz said:
> 
> 
> If anyone else wants the url for the due in sept star just let me know.
> 
> yes please :)Click to expand...
> 
> Here you go :)
> 
> https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h444/cote2011/pregnant%20tests/dueinseptember-1.jpgClick to expand...

Hmm I can't get it still because it's come up with the actual star, rather than the code! Maybe delete the bit that says html? I can add that bit back in?

Sorry I'm a pain :)


----------



## BebVern

I went for Seedlings, but like sweet peas too, both are cute and summer/autumny :) x


----------



## Tigerlilyb

[ IMG ] https:// i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h444/cote2011/pregnant%20tests/dueinseptember-1. jpg [ /IMG ]

Just take out all the spaces, it should work :D

I am a total pee on a stick addict too but way too stingy to buy digis :blush: I just took my 6th test this morning to see that nice dark line.


----------



## Petzy

Hi girls! Hope you're all doing well today and minimal morning sickness haha. I am doing ok but I got my second beta test today( 48 hours after first one )and it went up about 60%. I've done a lot of reading and https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tools/beta_doubling_calculator.php this website says that if you are over 1200miu (I was at 1747 on first draw) that it can take a minimum of 72 hours to double. They are going to retest me in 2 days so I'm really hoping all is ok and I am rising at an acceptable rate. The nurse asked me if I was cramping and spotting. I said I had very mild cramps (which based on everyone's symptoms seems to be entirely normal!) but no spotting. So fingers crossed....

The worrying never stops does it?


----------



## nlk

Tigerlilyb said:


> [ IMG ] https:// i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h444/cote2011/pregnant%20tests/dueinseptember-1. jpg [ /IMG ]
> 
> Just take out all the spaces, it should work :D
> 
> I am a total pee on a stick addict too but way too stingy to buy digis :blush: I just took my 6th test this morning to see that nice dark line.

Ahh thank you!

I did my third this morning :blush: but that was mainly because my second one, which was meant to be the reassuring last one I did, was lighter than the first one which freaked me out. So this was a "check it's getting darker" test. Which it did :) I have one FRER left, which I'm thinking I might not use, and a digi, which I'm wanting to do in about a week or so :)


----------



## nlk

Petzy said:


> Hi girls! Hope you're all doing well today and minimal morning sickness haha. I am doing ok but I got my second beta test today( 48 hours after first one )and it went up about 60%. I've done a lot of reading and https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tools/beta_doubling_calculator.php this website says that if you are over 1200miu (I was at 1747 on first draw) that it can take a minimum of 72 hours to double. They are going to retest me in 2 days so I'm really hoping all is ok and I am rising at an acceptable rate. The nurse asked me if I was cramping and spotting. I said I had very mild cramps (which based on everyone's symptoms seems to be entirely normal!) but no spotting. So fingers crossed....
> 
> The worrying never stops does it?

Hope you get good news. Keeping everything crossed for you xx


----------



## PrincessTaz

nlk said:


> PrincessTaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nlk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PrincessTaz said:
> 
> 
> If anyone else wants the url for the due in sept star just let me know.
> 
> yes please :)Click to expand...
> 
> Here you go :)
> 
> https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h444/cote2011/pregnant%20tests/dueinseptember-1.jpgClick to expand...
> 
> Hmm I can't get it still because it's come up with the actual star, rather than the code! Maybe delete the bit that says html? I can add that bit back in?
> 
> Sorry I'm a pain :)Click to expand...

Ok Ive added a space at the end before the ] just copy and delete the space when you add it to your signature x

https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h444/cote2011/pregnant%20tests/dueinseptember-1.jpg[/IMG ]


----------



## RaspberryK

Hi girls! 
I'm hopefully due my second September baby, very early days, not even 4 weeks but got my fingers crossed. 
Xx


----------



## RaspberryK

nlk said:


> bananabump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nlk said:
> 
> 
> Very tentatively...can I come join you?
> 
> I'm 22, and we've been ttc for just over two years now. We had a failed ivf cycle back in October, which nearly killed me...so we took a break, and a longshot with just regular fertility meds. And on new year's eve got my bfp!
> 
> I've worked out that my EDD is September 12th, based on my LMP. I'm also toying with the idea of taking a digi, just so I can see the words! Still in shock, really!
> 
> Congrats to everyone!
> 
> Congratulations! It's such a nice feeling after so long trying isn't it :) I saw your other post saying you're from the Midlands, where abouts? I'm in Birmingham and I'm 24. I'll add you to the list xClick to expand...
> 
> Northampton! Not far at all! :thumbup: it's an amazing feeling...it just doesn't feel real!
> 
> 
> 
> Rcx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nlk said:
> 
> 
> Midlands :thumbup:
> 
> How have you been feeling?Click to expand...
> 
> yeah I'm been ok, before i found out i thought i had a bug felt so ill but it passed now I'm fine just got mega sore boobs and tiny cramps. keep getting hot flashes too lol! what about u? how is everyone else feeling since we are all quite early? i am hoping not too have any sickness lol no one in my family has ever had it xClick to expand...
> 
> my boobs are really sore, as well. I've taken to sleeping in a bra and that seems to help a lot. I only realise quite how bad they are when I take it off! I've had quite a lot of cramping...to the point where I was convinced AF was coming any second! I've had a bit of dizziness over the last few days, too.Click to expand...

Hey I'm near Northamptonshire xx


----------



## WDWJess

Hi can I join you lovely ladies please. I'm due on the 7th which is 3 days before my DS 3rd birthday. So excited to be having another September baby :happydance:


----------



## WDWJess

RaspberryK said:


> Hi girls!
> I'm hopefully due my second September baby, very early days, not even 4 weeks but got my fingers crossed.
> Xx

Hi I think I remember you from the boards in 2011, we had september babies then too :hi:


----------



## bananabump

WDWJess said:


> RaspberryK said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls!
> I'm hopefully due my second September baby, very early days, not even 4 weeks but got my fingers crossed.
> Xx
> 
> Hi I think I remember you from the boards in 2011, we had september babies then too :hi:Click to expand...

Hi ladies and congratulations! I remember you aswell RaspberryK :) Leo was due 10/09/11 but I had him 3 weeks early.

I'll add you both to the list x


----------



## WDWJess

bananabump said:


> WDWJess said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RaspberryK said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls!
> I'm hopefully due my second September baby, very early days, not even 4 weeks but got my fingers crossed.
> Xx
> 
> Hi I think I remember you from the boards in 2011, we had september babies then too :hi:Click to expand...
> 
> Hi ladies and congratulations! I remember you aswell RaspberryK :) Leo was due 10/09/11 but I had him 3 weeks early.
> 
> I'll add you both to the list xClick to expand...

Come to think about it your name is familiar too. Harry was born on Leo's due date :haha:


----------



## bananabump

WDWJess said:


> bananabump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WDWJess said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RaspberryK said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls!
> I'm hopefully due my second September baby, very early days, not even 4 weeks but got my fingers crossed.
> Xx
> 
> Hi I think I remember you from the boards in 2011, we had september babies then too :hi:Click to expand...
> 
> Hi ladies and congratulations! I remember you aswell RaspberryK :) Leo was due 10/09/11 but I had him 3 weeks early.
> 
> I'll add you both to the list xClick to expand...
> 
> Come to think about it your name is familiar too. Harry was born on Leo's due date :haha:Click to expand...

Aw.. yeh you were in the September Sweetpeas group with me weren't you? It's so nice we can be here together again.. although I've got a feeling I'm going to have another cheeky August baby lol x


----------



## WDWJess

Yes thats right, thats why I voted for stars as name, would like a change from sweetpeas plus I love stars, wished on stars for both my babies :happydance:


----------



## KeepTheFaith.

Hi ladies, I would love to join as well. I'm new to this forum (lurked quite a bite during TTC though) and just found out I'm pregnant and baby is due September 10th. However I'm pretty sure I ovulated late so it might be a bit later. We'll see! 

This will be my first. It still feels totally unreal!


----------



## Belle Shine

Hi ladies,

Congratulations to you all :) 
Could I join you please, I believe I'm am due 8th September based on ovulation dates. 

Just took another test this morning and it is darker still so I am slowly starting to believe it.

I would love to share the journey with you all

Xxxxx


----------



## RaspberryK

I went through all the pages last night and saw so many I recognise, which is really cool! 
I remember both of you, and a few more, off the top of my head jokerette springs to mind. 
Xx


----------



## Jokerette

RaspberryK I remember you too! I recognized your avatar! :wave:


----------



## RaspberryK

Yes I think we must have used the breastfeeding forum, congratulations on continuingso long! Xx


----------



## Dinah93

Scan tomorrow, really nervous. Also finding out if I'm being made redundant, the stress of which can't possibly be good for an early pregnancy.


----------



## Twinklie12

Dinah93 said:


> Scan tomorrow, really nervous. Also finding out if I'm being made redundant, the stress of which can't possibly be good for an early pregnancy.

FX for all good news! It will all work out, no sense worrying. Try to take some time for yourself. :hugs:


----------



## bananabump

Congratulations KeepTheFaith and Belle Shine... I've added you both to the list! :)

RaspberryK - Do you know when you're due?

I hope the scan goes well tomorrow Dinah93.. looking forward to seeing the scan pic!


----------



## RaspberryK

bananabump said:


> Congratulations KeepTheFaith and Belle Shine... I've added you both to the list! :)
> 
> RaspberryK - Do you know when you're due?
> 
> I hope the scan goes well tomorrow Dinah93.. looking forward to seeing the scan pic!

16th sept I think xx


----------



## Petzy

How's everyone today ?? Great I hope :)

I'm really nervous for my third beta tomorrow but trying to be positive! :) we will see what the morning brings. 

Feeling good today, boobs a bit sore and some very mild cramping is it. I had a small bout of motion sickness in the car but I don't think that was MS related haha.


----------



## deep19

hello everyone..i just small worry about prog level..my hcg was 1454 with first draw and prog was 137...second draw my hcg was 3300 and prog is 122..i just want to know if this level are ok...m having mild cramps here and there. also m down with flu...help please..thanks!


----------



## deep19

Petzy said:


> How's everyone today ?? Great I hope :)
> 
> I'm really nervous for my third beta tomorrow but trying to be positive! :) we will see what the morning brings.
> 
> Feeling good today, boobs a bit sore and some very mild cramping is it. I had a small bout of motion sickness in the car but I don't think that was MS related haha.

good luck


----------



## deep19

Dinah93 said:


> Scan tomorrow, really nervous. Also finding out if I'm being made redundant, the stress of which can't possibly be good for an early pregnancy.


good luck for ur scan..keep us posted


----------



## Jokerette

deep19 said:


> hello everyone..i just small worry about prog level..my hcg was 1454 with first draw and prog was 137...second draw my hcg was 3300 and prog is 122..i just want to know if this level are ok...m having mild cramps here and there. also m down with flu...help please..thanks!

That progesterone level seems fine... Very high! I wouldn't worry. Your hcg sounds great


----------



## Twinklie12

TMI, but anyone else feeling bloated or constipated? Ugh!


----------



## deep19

Jokerette said:


> deep19 said:
> 
> 
> hello everyone..i just small worry about prog level..my hcg was 1454 with first draw and prog was 137...second draw my hcg was 3300 and prog is 122..i just want to know if this level are ok...m having mild cramps here and there. also m down with flu...help please..thanks!
> 
> That progesterone level seems fine... Very high! I wouldn't worry. Your hcg sounds greatClick to expand...

thanks jokerette


----------



## RaspberryK

Twinklie12 said:


> TMI, but anyone else feeling bloated or constipated? Ugh!

In the evening I'm getting high up bloating and tummy ache! 
I've got a bit if both constipation and the other :blush: might start talking fybogel. 
Xx


----------



## bananabump

I'm having the opposite to constipation! Lots of wind aswell. Not sure if it's to do with the Pregnacare vitamins I'm taking. I only took folic acid last time. Bit of a pain but it's better than morning sickness I suppose!


----------



## RaspberryK

Ya, not looking forward to ms! Xx


----------



## MommyCandice

just got my BFP i shall be due Sept 12 so excited to join you ladies. This is my 3rd but me and my partners 1st. I was beginning to lose hope that it would ever happen, with my 2 I just fell pregnant, this one it took 6 cycles


----------



## deep19

MommyCandice said:


> just got my BFP i shall be due Sept 12 so excited to join you ladies. This is my 3rd but me and my partners 1st. I was beginning to lose hope that it would ever happen, with my 2 I just fell pregnant, this one it took 6 cycles

congrats


----------



## bananabump

MommyCandice said:


> just got my BFP i shall be due Sept 12 so excited to join you ladies. This is my 3rd but me and my partners 1st. I was beginning to lose hope that it would ever happen, with my 2 I just fell pregnant, this one it took 6 cycles

Congratulations :) I've added you to the list. I fell pregnant straight away with my first aswell but it took us 12 months this time! So glad we've stuck it out though xx


----------



## Petzy

Hi ladies!

Just got the call with my third beta draw... 5400 HcG would have been double and it was 5213 in 48 hours so she said that was just fine as it was over 60% and they booked me for next Tuesday ultrasound... eek! Why don't I feel better yet?? lol

It is a relief on one hand but I am still uneasy, cant help it! I will try to relax until Tuesday but man will I be nervous before that appt... lol


----------



## Jokerette

Petzy said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Just got the call with my third beta draw... 5400 HcG would have been double and it was 5213 in 48 hours so she said that was just fine as it was over 60% and they booked me for next Tuesday ultrasound... eek! Why don't I feel better yet?? lol
> 
> It is a relief on one hand but I am still uneasy, cant help it! I will try to relax until Tuesday but man will I be nervous before that appt... lol

I know what you mean... when will we ever relax?! It's so hard!

I think with hcg levels in the 5000's it just needs to double every 72 hours... based on what you said you needed your doubling time was about 50 hours. Check out this page: https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tools/beta_doubling_calculator.php

I'm dying to get out of work right now for my next blood test. I am just so scared. My test yesterday didnt really look darker... it either looked the same or slightly lighter. My mom tried to tell me my numbers are still so new I'm not going to see a huge difference in the lines yet but I'm still freaked out. I'm hoping for a beta of 132 tonight, since it will be 55 hours since my last beta.
 



Attached Files:







14dpo.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## RaspberryK

I can't help thinking all those blood tests and doubling numbers must worry you guys to death. 
Xx


----------



## Jokerette

RaspberryK said:


> I can't help thinking all those blood tests and doubling numbers must worry you guys to death.
> Xx

Youre probably right... though the bloodtests so far have made me feel better... the peeing on a stick is whats driving me bonkers. I should have stopped several days ago!! :rofl:


----------



## RaspberryK

Jokerette said:


> RaspberryK said:
> 
> 
> I can't help thinking all those blood tests and doubling numbers must worry you guys to death.
> Xx
> 
> Youre probably right... though the bloodtests so far have made me feel better... the peeing on a stick is whats driving me bonkers. I should have stopped several days ago!! :rofl:Click to expand...

I'm poas addict. Mine are still faint, will get a clear blue digital indicator at some point. When I SEE the words I'll stop poas. 
Xx


----------



## Petzy

RaspberryK said:


> Jokerette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RaspberryK said:
> 
> 
> I can't help thinking all those blood tests and doubling numbers must worry you guys to death.
> Xx
> 
> Youre probably right... though the bloodtests so far have made me feel better... the peeing on a stick is whats driving me bonkers. I should have stopped several days ago!! :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm poas addict. Mine are still faint, will get a clear blue digital indicator at some point. When I SEE the words I'll stop poas.
> XxClick to expand...

Raspberry - you are right in a way, but since I have had both a chemical and a M/C last year (last one was November), it actually is nice for me to have that confirmation that things are going well. I don't want a surprise if I can avoid it... but I know what you mean for sure! In a way you are lucky the NHS doesn't do hcg... :) 

Jokerette - Good luck on your beta results today.. they vary sooo much from person to person.... and yes within 72 hours seems to be fine too.. my clinic said they look for a 60% rise. Plus once they hit 5000-6000 its my understanding that they rise slower and slower... FX for you xx let us know how you do!

I stopped POAS'ing once my test line was darker than the control line. I figured I couldn't get any darker and I didn't want to waste the money! Many women never get that dark though so don't worry :) Unless they are getting a lot lighter, its not a big deal I know they can vary a lot from test to test depending on time of day, urine dilution, so many factors... xx


----------



## qwk

Congrats on the umber petzy, Fx for you :)

I agree that the betas are comforting for the most part - I can't stand the idea that I might be thinking everything is fine for weeks when it might not actually be fine at all. But that's really a "me" thing - I tend to have anxiety and had an early miscarriage last month so the betas have def helped me! :)

Good luck on your number jokerette!

Nausea is still kicking me down, first day back at work after the holidays and def feeling blech!


----------



## PrincessTaz

I am still poas, I just can't help it lol. I only have one more left and I'm telling myself I won't buy anymore, I will be strong. 

Anyone got absolutely no symptoms at all? Was constipated but even that's gone now, no sore nipples, tender breasts, sickness, cramps or anything. I know every one is different and some people have none but it's making me feel on edge. It just feels too good to be true you know, trying to be positive but sometimes nerves get the better of me!


----------



## WDWJess

I bought a pack of 2 digis today just couldn't help myself :dohh:
It's a week since I got my BFP on a digi saying 1-2 weeks, and today it said 2-3 :happydance: will save my last one for next week and look forward to it saying 3+.

I've been extremely bloated since before my BFP, tiny bit of nausea and cramping and tiredness too.


----------



## Dinah93

Dinah93 said:


> Scan tomorrow, really nervous. Also finding out if I'm being made redundant, the stress of which can't possibly be good for an early pregnancy.

Good news on the scan, baby happy and healthy and the heart was beating away. Was very reassuring to see. Bad news on the job front though as I'm being made redundant.


----------



## Future Mama

Can I join? I'm due September 16 :)


----------



## bananabump

Dinah93 said:


> Dinah93 said:
> 
> 
> Scan tomorrow, really nervous. Also finding out if I'm being made redundant, the stress of which can't possibly be good for an early pregnancy.
> 
> Good news on the scan, baby happy and healthy and the heart was beating away. Was very reassuring to see. Bad news on the job front though as I'm being made redundant.Click to expand...

Ah brilliant news on the scan! Did they give you an edd? So sorry about you're job, what crap timing. Will you get a decent redundancy payout though? And at least you'll still qualify for MA


----------



## bananabump

Future Mama said:


> Can I join? I'm due September 16 :)

Congratulations! You can :) I'll add you to the list x


----------



## Petzy

Dinah93 said:


> Dinah93 said:
> 
> 
> Scan tomorrow, really nervous. Also finding out if I'm being made redundant, the stress of which can't possibly be good for an early pregnancy.
> 
> Good news on the scan, baby happy and healthy and the heart was beating away. Was very reassuring to see. Bad news on the job front though as I'm being made redundant.Click to expand...

Sorry to hear that Dinah about the job... but great news on the scan :D Very exciting!


----------



## Dinah93

bananabump said:


> Dinah93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dinah93 said:
> 
> 
> Scan tomorrow, really nervous. Also finding out if I'm being made redundant, the stress of which can't possibly be good for an early pregnancy.
> 
> Good news on the scan, baby happy and healthy and the heart was beating away. Was very reassuring to see. Bad news on the job front though as I'm being made redundant.Click to expand...
> 
> Ah brilliant news on the scan! Did they give you an edd? So sorry about you're job, what crap timing. Will you get a decent redundancy payout though? And at least you'll still qualify for MAClick to expand...

She said it was too early to give an accurate EDD but she thought I was a couple of days shy of 6 weeks. What is the criteria to qualify for MA please? Nowhere near decent enough, your earnings get capped and above a certain point it doesn't matter what you earn, so I'm only getting about £3300. We can afford to just about live off hubby's salary, but I don't like not doing anything with myself, so going to offer my services to my dad to get his website and social media going for his business.


----------



## Jokerette

My hcg was 145!!! I think that's it for blood tests for me unless my dr wants more later I'm thrilled!! Excited to see that 2-3 weeks on my test Thursday and a 3+ next week but I'm not worried anymore. I guess it goes to show that the tests really do vary and they don't always get that much darker. My IC this morning was pretty faint and still hcg doubling so I'm excited :)


----------



## Ambermichelle

Hi ladies :) 

Hope everyone is feeling okay today. I've been drinking milk like crazy, which is so strange for me! I think this is my first official preggo craving ;)

Have you ladies had any cravings yet??


----------



## Twinklie12

Dinah93 said:


> Dinah93 said:
> 
> 
> Scan tomorrow, really nervous. Also finding out if I'm being made redundant, the stress of which can't possibly be good for an early pregnancy.
> 
> Good news on the scan, baby happy and healthy and the heart was beating away. Was very reassuring to see. Bad news on the job front though as I'm being made redundant.Click to expand...

So sorry about your job. Try not to stress, everything will work out for he best. And yayyyyy on the scan!!!


----------



## MrsMalcolm

I am excited about my September baby. I got my BFP Jan 4th. Online due date calculators have me at September 9th. My first doctor's appointment Friday. We are so excited and super nervous. I miscarried last February. I am trying not to stress out and just be hopeful. This will be our first and I am praying for a happy and healthy 9 months.


----------



## bananabump

Dinah93 said:


> bananabump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dinah93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dinah93 said:
> 
> 
> Scan tomorrow, really nervous. Also finding out if I'm being made redundant, the stress of which can't possibly be good for an early pregnancy.
> 
> Good news on the scan, baby happy and healthy and the heart was beating away. Was very reassuring to see. Bad news on the job front though as I'm being made redundant.Click to expand...
> 
> Ah brilliant news on the scan! Did they give you an edd? So sorry about you're job, what crap timing. Will you get a decent redundancy payout though? And at least you'll still qualify for MAClick to expand...
> 
> She said it was too early to give an accurate EDD but she thought I was a couple of days shy of 6 weeks. What is the criteria to qualify for MA please? Nowhere near decent enough, your earnings get capped and above a certain point it doesn't matter what you earn, so I'm only getting about £3300. We can afford to just about live off hubby's salary, but I don't like not doing anything with myself, so going to offer my services to my dad to get his website and social media going for his business.Click to expand...

From what I can see, if you've recently stopped work (for whatever reason) but have worked at least 26 weeks out of the 66 weeks before your baby is born then you qualify. 

Here's the link - 

https://www.gov.uk/maternity-allowance/eligibility


----------



## bananabump

Ambermichelle said:


> Hi ladies :)
> 
> Hope everyone is feeling okay today. I've been drinking milk like crazy, which is so strange for me! I think this is my first official preggo craving ;)
> 
> Have you ladies had any cravings yet??

I didn't get any cravings last time! Although I did love crunching on ice and have started doing it again this time lol


----------



## bananabump

MrsMalcolm said:


> I am excited about my September baby. I got my BFP Jan 4th. Online due date calculators have me at September 9th. My first doctor's appointment Friday. We are so excited and super nervous. I miscarried last February. I am trying not to stress out and just be hopeful. This will be our first and I am praying for a happy and healthy 9 months.

Congratulations! I'll add you to the list :)


----------



## RaspberryK

I've been having milk in the evening as I've cut down on other drinks. 
I don't really fancy anything xx


----------



## Jokerette

RaspberryK said:


> I've been having milk in the evening as I've cut down on other drinks.
> I don't really fancy anything xx

I've been drinking more milk too! I miss wine, LOL. I sometimes have a glass of "fake" alcohol free wine in a glass ;)


----------



## qwk

Congrats on the scan dinah! So sorry to hear about your job.. hope you are able to work for your dad :)

And congrats jokerette on the good number! :dance:

I just wanted to add that with my son, I had so few symptoms especially this early. I dunno what's up with me this time. Different pregnancy I guess!


----------



## lady luck12

Hi Ladies,
Mind if I join you.
I'm due on 3rd of Sept with our first after ttc for 3.5yrs. Found out on New Years Eve, fab way to start 2014.
Having really bad back pain & peeing LOADS lol.
Got an early scan on 20th Jan.
How's everyone else doing ??


----------



## bananabump

lady luck12 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> Mind if I join you.
> I'm due on 3rd of Sept with our first after ttc for 3.5yrs. Found out on New Years Eve, fab way to start 2014.
> Having really bad back pain & peeing LOADS lol.
> Got an early scan on 20th Jan.
> How's everyone else doing ??

Congratulations.. how lovely! I'm due on the 3rd aswell and had awful lower back pain last week! 

I was meant to have my booking in appt today but the midwife rang this morning to say she's off work poorly and she'll ring ne next week to rearrange! I just want to get the ball rolling now!

Just added you to the list :)


----------



## bananabump

September Stars won! :happydance:

I've just edited the group name :)


----------



## nlk

I just told my consultant that I'm pregnant and he offered me an early scan...two weeks from today! So excited! I'll be 6w4d by then...do you think we will be able to see anything at that point?


----------



## Tigerlilyb

You'll probably be able to see a little foetal pole and a heartbeat, so nice to get an early scan!

I'm thinking I'll pay for one this time, we had one last time at 8 weeks and it was incredibly reassuring.


----------



## Jokerette

bananabump said:


> September Stars won! :happydance:
> 
> I've just edited the group name :)

awesome!!! maybe take the poll down since we are officially the stars? 

And you could add a link on the first post to the star graphic for people too: 

PHP:

[IMG]https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h444/cote2011/pregnant%20tests/dueinseptember-1.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## bananabump

Jokerette said:


> bananabump said:
> 
> 
> September Stars won! :happydance:
> 
> I've just edited the group name :)
> 
> awesome!!! maybe take the poll down since we are officially the stars? And you could add a link to the star graphic for people too:
> https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h444/cote2011/pregnant tests/dueinseptember-1.jpgClick to expand...

The poll has closed anyway but I'm not sure how to remove it? 

Fab, I'll add the link to the front page now. Thank you :)


----------



## Jokerette

bananabump said:


> Jokerette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bananabump said:
> 
> 
> September Stars won! :happydance:
> 
> I've just edited the group name :)
> 
> awesome!!! maybe take the poll down since we are officially the stars? And you could add a link to the star graphic for people too:
> https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h444/cote2011/pregnant tests/dueinseptember-1.jpgClick to expand...
> 
> The poll has closed anyway but I'm not sure how to remove it?
> 
> Fab, I'll add the link to the front page now. Thank you :)Click to expand...

 yay! we are officially the September Stars!!!

Hmmm... im not sure about the poll... maybe advanced editing options?

Also if you add

PHP:

 tags around the link with the [IMG] tags it will allow people to copy and paste the whole thing, if wanted (see my post two above this one)


----------



## Petzy

I'm also getting an early scan one week from today at 6+1... really hoping for a HB! Would be so nice


----------



## Buttercup84

September stars, love it! :D
I have my first mw appt on 4th feb when I'll be 8 weeks. Thinking of booking my early scan for the same day as OH is going to try and swap his day off from the 3rd to the 4th and that way he could go to both :) Had my first hot flush in sainsburys earlier, and felt a bit sick too so I feel proper ms isn't far off...!


----------



## RaspberryK

Buttercup84 said:


> September stars, love it! :D
> I have my first mw appt on 4th feb when I'll be 8 weeks. Thinking of booking my early scan for the same day as OH is going to try and swap his day off from the 3rd to the 4th and that way he could go to both :) Had my first hot flush in sainsburys earlier, and felt a bit sick too so I feel proper ms isn't far off...!

Hi! 

Remember you from last time around too. 
I've had a couple of hot flushes, I'm going to book a scan for around 8w too, in laws will be going away for 8 weeks on 7th feb so want to tell them before they go xx


----------



## Jokerette

*So, is everyone a 1st time mom or a 2nd time mommy? How far apart in age will your children be?

I'll be a 2nd time mommy... my kids will end up being 31 month apart*


----------



## RaspberryK

I'm a second timer, it's easier for me this time around so far,not getting up early for working full time. 
I now work on a meat and fish counter so not looking forward to Saturday bleeurgh! 
My son will be 36 months, we wanted to go for a small gap but then ended up postponing and we were going to leave it til there was ca 4yr gap but we got carried away the once Christmas week and here I am. 
Couldn't be happier xx


----------



## bananabump

Jokerette said:


> *So, is everyone a 1st time mom or a 2nd time mommy? How far apart in age will your children be?
> 
> I'll be a 2nd time mommy... my kids will end up being 31 month apart*

I've got a two year old son called Leo :) There will be 36 months between them, we were hoping for more like 24 months but we found out I've got endometriosis so it took us 12 months of trying even though I fell pregnant with Leo in the first month.

I'm happy with how it's worked though as Leo haa definitely hit the terrible twos so having to cope with a baby now aswell wouldn't be fun. Hopefully by September he'll have chilled out a bit haha


----------



## Twinklie12

First time mommy here, and so excited! I feel like the last one of everyone I know to finally got on the baby train!


----------



## MommyCandice

I am a 3rd timer. My son will be almost 4.5 and my daughter will be 3


----------



## PrincessTaz

Jokerette said:


> *So, is everyone a 1st time mom or a 2nd time mommy? How far apart in age will your children be?
> 
> I'll be a 2nd time mommy... my kids will end up being 31 month apart*

2nd time mummy here too :) My little boy Winter will is 15 months old so will be just turning 2 when this little bambino is born. A bit nervous about the age gap but also glad they'll be close in age.

Is everyone decided if they're staying team yellow or finding out? I'm so undecided! I knew with my ds that I didn't want to find out before he was even conceived but not sure this time. It would be nice to have another surprise but might also be nice to have a different experience.


----------



## RaspberryK

Team yellow almost definitely, same as last time xx


----------



## bananabump

We'll be finding out at 16 weeks again I think! I like to be prepared and it just means I get my surprise earlier which works for me as I'm so impatient haha


----------



## Tigerlilyb

We don't get to find out til 22 weeks over here! But I will definitely find out, I'm no good at waiting. Plus I'd like to know so I can stick all my girls stuff on ebay if it turns out to be a boy. 

2nd time Mum here, my girl will be 2 years 4 months when this one turns up :D


----------



## Petzy

I admire those on team yellow but no way could I do it haha.. I am too anal and organized for that!

First timer here... :)


----------



## nlk

first timer here! Me and OH can't really agree on whether to find out or not...but I guess we have time to come to an agreement :haha:


----------



## WDWJess

2nd time mummy with a 36 month gap also.

So undecided about whether to stay on team yellow or not. We were team yellow with Harry but that wasn't our choice! But I actually loved the surprise at the end, it helped me through a very long and tough labour! So would be happy with the surprise again but it would be so practical to know whether I can get rid of all his boys clothes or not!

Got another 15 weeks to decide :shrug:


----------



## MrsMalcolm

First time Mom here, I definitely want to know. I am also to anal to wait like team yellow. My husband and I are so excited. Looking forward to my first appointment this Friday. Not sure what we will be able to see. 

Anyone having morning sickness yet? I have been feeling nauseous but nothing has come up yet. I have also been crampy, super tired and constipated (I'm never constipated).


----------



## Buttercup84

This will be my second baby. DD will be 2 years and 9 months when he/she arrives :flower: I'm not 100% sure but i'm leaning towards finding out the gender, like Tigerlily I want to know whether I can reuse DD's stuff or sell most of it. I'll still be keeping some faves either way as we'd like 3 children in total :winkwink:


----------



## nlk

I'm more the one that would like to stay team yellow. OH wants to know. Although I'm sure at the scan I would give in and want to know!

I haven't really been feeling anything yet...I've been quite tired, but other than that I don't really feel pregnant iykwim? :shrug: It's a bit worrying really. Might test again before my scan! Just to try and put my mind at ease. But getting a bit worried about the hook effect?!


----------



## Tigerlilyb

I am bloody shattered. My legs feel like they're going to go out from under me so many times per day, I'm cooked lettuce!

I've been a wee bit nauseous but nothing very bad, at this point in my last pregnancy I was suffering badly. Keeping my fingers crossed because last time I was so sick from 4-18 weeks, I cried from it constantly. Maybe I'm a wuss but it can really bring you down!

I wouldn't worry too much about the hook effect, it's pretty rare. I remember finding an old test about 10 weeks into my last pregnancy and took it for a giggle, it was still nice and dark!


----------



## Twinklie12

MrsMalcolm said:


> First time Mom here, I definitely want to know. I am also to anal to wait like team yellow. My husband and I are so excited. Looking forward to my first appointment this Friday. Not sure what we will be able to see.
> 
> Anyone having morning sickness yet? I have been feeling nauseous but nothing has come up yet. I have also been crampy, super tired and constipated (I'm never constipated).

I feel you being on constipated. What an un-fun symptom!


----------



## bananabump

I'm just feeling tired too.. I don't think it helps chasing a two year old round all day! Haha I definitely felt worse by this point last time though so I'm hoping it means I won't be anywhere near as bad!


----------



## Twinklie12

I think DH and I will be finding out gender. So much else to be surprised about with this being our first, and we're both planners. My DH is still so nervous so he wants as much information as possible!


----------



## BebVern

Unfortunately I'm going to have to bow out. I've been bleeding since yesterday and it looks like I'm miscarrying. :(

Hopefully I'll be back on the first trimester board soon. Happy and healthy pregnancies to you all xxx


----------



## Twinklie12

So sorry to hear that Beb. xoxoxox :hugs:


----------



## bananabump

BebVern said:


> Unfortunately I'm going to have to bow out. I've been bleeding since yesterday and it looks like I'm miscarrying. :(
> 
> Hopefully I'll be back on the first trimester board soon. Happy and healthy pregnancies to you all xxx

Oh hun, I'm so sorry! I don't really know what to say but I wish you all the best for the future xxx


----------



## Leah_Marie

Hi everyone, mind if I join you?

I found out yesterday I am pregnant and I am delighted with the news. According to my LMP I'm due on 13-09-14 but won't know just yet, obviously! I'm Leah, mum to 3 year old Avia and now 4 weeks & 3 days with #2!


----------



## Buttercup84

Welcome Leah and congrats :flower:
So very sorry Beb :hugs: Wishing you all the very best for a swift bfp and sticky beanie when you feel ready to TTC again :dust:


----------



## bananabump

Leah_Marie said:


> Hi everyone, mind if I join you?
> 
> I found out yesterday I am pregnant and I am delighted with the news. According to my LMP I'm due on 13-09-14 but won't know just yet, obviously! I'm Leah, mum to 3 year old Avia and now 4 weeks & 3 days with #2!

Congratulations :) I'll add you to the list xx


----------



## Twinklie12

Leah_Marie said:


> Hi everyone, mind if I join you?
> 
> I found out yesterday I am pregnant and I am delighted with the news. According to my LMP I'm due on 13-09-14 but won't know just yet, obviously! I'm Leah, mum to 3 year old Avia and now 4 weeks & 3 days with #2!

yay, we are due date twins! congrats!


----------



## PrincessTaz

BebVern said:


> Unfortunately I'm going to have to bow out. I've been bleeding since yesterday and it looks like I'm miscarrying. :(
> 
> Hopefully I'll be back on the first trimester board soon. Happy and healthy pregnancies to you all xxx

I am so sorry to hear this, it's such a horrible thing to go through. I really hope to see you back in first tri soon with your sticky bean when you and your oh feel ready to try again. Big hugs xxx


----------



## Leah_Marie

BebVern said:


> Unfortunately I'm going to have to bow out. I've been bleeding since yesterday and it looks like I'm miscarrying. :(
> 
> Hopefully I'll be back on the first trimester board soon. Happy and healthy pregnancies to you all xxx

So sorry to hear your news. Best of luck for the future.


----------



## Leah_Marie

Buttercup84 said:


> Welcome Leah and congrats :flower:
> So very sorry Beb :hugs: Wishing you all the very best for a swift bfp and sticky beanie when you feel ready to TTC again :dust:

Thank you!


----------



## Leah_Marie

bananabump said:


> Leah_Marie said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone, mind if I join you?
> 
> I found out yesterday I am pregnant and I am delighted with the news. According to my LMP I'm due on 13-09-14 but won't know just yet, obviously! I'm Leah, mum to 3 year old Avia and now 4 weeks & 3 days with #2!
> 
> Congratulations :) I'll add you to the list xxClick to expand...

Thank you!


----------



## Leah_Marie

Twinklie12 said:


> Leah_Marie said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone, mind if I join you?
> 
> I found out yesterday I am pregnant and I am delighted with the news. According to my LMP I'm due on 13-09-14 but won't know just yet, obviously! I'm Leah, mum to 3 year old Avia and now 4 weeks & 3 days with #2!
> 
> yay, we are due date twins! congrats!Click to expand...

How exciting!


----------



## Petzy

Leah_Marie said:


> BebVern said:
> 
> 
> Unfortunately I'm going to have to bow out. I've been bleeding since yesterday and it looks like I'm miscarrying. :(
> 
> Hopefully I'll be back on the first trimester board soon. Happy and healthy pregnancies to you all xxx
> 
> So sorry to hear your news. Best of luck for the future.Click to expand...

Very sorry Beb... I have had a loss recently and no matter how early it is painful and unfair. give yourself some time and hope to see you back here with a sticky bean very soon. xx:hugs:


----------



## qwk

So so sorry bebvern :hugs: wishing you the best going forward...


----------



## KeepTheFaith.

So sorry Beb ...


----------



## Jokerette

I'm so sorry to hear that :(


----------



## RaspberryK

Oh no, sad news - big dislike xx


----------



## Twinks

Hello everyone!! Raspberry K (thank you!) told me about this thread and hope I can join in too as I'd love some buddies to share the journey with  

I'm pregnant with my 2nd lo  My lo is currently 19 months and bubba #2 is due on the 11th September. I have a docs appointment this Friday which I'm looking forward to. 

Don't have many symptoms yet other than tiredness and bloating. Yesterday I probably looked 6 months pregnant ha ha! Can definitely tell I will show faster this time by the time I'm in 2nd tri lol.

I had HG last time so I've tried to prepare myself for it happening again as I found it very difficult to cope with. It started at week 6 for on and lasted until week 18 then was completely gone so. 

Love the name of the group girls too


----------



## lady luck12

So sorry Beb, thinking of you xxx


----------



## RaspberryK

Twinks said:


> Hello everyone!! Raspberry K (thank you!) told me about this thread and hope I can join in too as I'd love some buddies to share the journey with
> 
> I'm pregnant with my 2nd lo  My lo is currently 19 months and bubba #2 is due on the 11th September. I have a docs appointment this Friday which I'm looking forward to.
> 
> Don't have many symptoms yet other than tiredness and bloating. Yesterday I probably looked 6 months pregnant ha ha! Can definitely tell I will show faster this time by the time I'm in 2nd tri lol.
> 
> I had HG last time so I've tried to prepare myself for it happening again as I found it very difficult to cope with. It started at week 6 for on and lasted until week 18 then was completely gone so.
> 
> Love the name of the group girls too

Hello! 

My ds birthday is 11th sept, what a great due date ;) 

Xx


----------



## bananabump

Twinks said:


> Hello everyone!! Raspberry K (thank you!) told me about this thread and hope I can join in too as I'd love some buddies to share the journey with
> 
> I'm pregnant with my 2nd lo  My lo is currently 19 months and bubba #2 is due on the 11th September. I have a docs appointment this Friday which I'm looking forward to.
> 
> Don't have many symptoms yet other than tiredness and bloating. Yesterday I probably looked 6 months pregnant ha ha! Can definitely tell I will show faster this time by the time I'm in 2nd tri lol.
> 
> I had HG last time so I've tried to prepare myself for it happening again as I found it very difficult to cope with. It started at week 6 for on and lasted until week 18 then was completely gone so.
> 
> Love the name of the group girls too

Hi and congratulations! DS1 was due on the 11th Sept but he was an August baby in the end. I'm due on the 3rd this time so I'm guessing I'll have another August baby!

I suffered with hyperemesis from 6weeks til 36 weeks last time so I'm keeping my fingers crossed I don't get it anywhere near as bad this time. I haven't really got any symptoms yet apart from being tired and the occasional sore nipples lol

I'll add you to the list xx


----------



## Dinah93

Very sorry to hear that Beb, I hope you're okay.

Welcome Leah Marie, great to have you. 

Welcome Twinks, almost exactly the same gap between yours as hopefully between mine. 


nlk said:


> I just told my consultant that I'm pregnant and he offered me an early scan...two weeks from today! So excited! I'll be 6w4d by then...do you think we will be able to see anything at that point?

This is my scan from 5+6, you could see the heartbeat but not much else. You might be able to see very slightly more, but basically, a tiny flickering blob! 



Jokerette said:


> *So, is everyone a 1st time mom or a 2nd time mommy? How far apart in age will your children be?
> 
> I'll be a 2nd time mommy... my kids will end up being 31 month apart*

2nd timer. There will be almost exactly 2 years 6 months between them.... based on due date. Realistically it'll probably be a fair bit less. 



PrincessTaz said:


> Jokerette said:
> 
> 
> *So, is everyone a 1st time mom or a 2nd time mommy? How far apart in age will your children be?
> 
> I'll be a 2nd time mommy... my kids will end up being 31 month apart*
> 
> 2nd time mummy here too :) My little boy Winter will is 15 months old so will be just turning 2 when this little bambino is born. A bit nervous about the age gap but also glad they'll be close in age.
> 
> Is everyone decided if they're staying team yellow or finding out? I'm so undecided! I knew with my ds that I didn't want to find out before he was even conceived but not sure this time. It would be nice to have another surprise but might also be nice to have a different experience.Click to expand...

Finding out. I didn't want to know last time and DH did, I caved and I'm really glad I did. I felt so much more bonded once I stopped calling her 'it'! I always wanted a daughter, as I'm really close to my mum and would love to have that relationship with DD, and now I have her it's brilliant this time as I can see positives to either gender so I'm going to be happy no matter what we have.
 



Attached Files:







P1030732.jpg
File size: 35.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Jokerette

Took another digi... 2-3 weeks right on schedule!! :)


We are planning on finding out the sex early with the tellmepinkorblue blood test :) so we'll know in about 5-6 weeks!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Jokerette

Dinah yay for yoir scan and seeing the heartbeat!!!


----------



## Leah_Marie

I'm a second time mum too. My daughter will be almost 4 when the baby's born.


----------



## bananabump

Aww fab little scan pic xx


----------



## Twinks

bananabump said:


> Twinks said:
> 
> 
> Hello everyone!! Raspberry K (thank you!) told me about this thread and hope I can join in too as I'd love some buddies to share the journey with
> 
> I'm pregnant with my 2nd lo  My lo is currently 19 months and bubba #2 is due on the 11th September. I have a docs appointment this Friday which I'm looking forward to.
> 
> Don't have many symptoms yet other than tiredness and bloating. Yesterday I probably looked 6 months pregnant ha ha! Can definitely tell I will show faster this time by the time I'm in 2nd tri lol.
> 
> I had HG last time so I've tried to prepare myself for it happening again as I found it very difficult to cope with. It started at week 6 for on and lasted until week 18 then was completely gone so.
> 
> Love the name of the group girls too
> 
> Hi and congratulations! DS1 was due on the 11th Sept but he was an August baby in the end. I'm due on the 3rd this time so I'm guessing I'll have another August baby!
> 
> I suffered with hyperemesis from 6weeks til 36 weeks last time so I'm keeping my fingers crossed I don't get it anywhere near as bad this time. I haven't really got any symptoms yet apart from being tired and the occasional sore nipples lol
> 
> I'll add you to the list xxClick to expand...

Oh my goodness hun feel really sorry for u having it though to 36 weeks 
:-( Fingers crossed for u this time that u don't get any. 

So with your first you were early? How many weeks were u when u had your first lo? I went over by 15 days last time so I'm guessing I'll really be due by end of Sept lol  I'm so excited!! 

Thanks for adding me to the list  xx


----------



## bananabump

Twinks said:


> bananabump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twinks said:
> 
> 
> Hello everyone!! Raspberry K (thank you!) told me about this thread and hope I can join in too as I'd love some buddies to share the journey with
> 
> I'm pregnant with my 2nd lo  My lo is currently 19 months and bubba #2 is due on the 11th September. I have a docs appointment this Friday which I'm looking forward to.
> 
> Don't have many symptoms yet other than tiredness and bloating. Yesterday I probably looked 6 months pregnant ha ha! Can definitely tell I will show faster this time by the time I'm in 2nd tri lol.
> 
> I had HG last time so I've tried to prepare myself for it happening again as I found it very difficult to cope with. It started at week 6 for on and lasted until week 18 then was completely gone so.
> 
> Love the name of the group girls too
> 
> Hi and congratulations! DS1 was due on the 11th Sept but he was an August baby in the end. I'm due on the 3rd this time so I'm guessing I'll have another August baby!
> 
> I suffered with hyperemesis from 6weeks til 36 weeks last time so I'm keeping my fingers crossed I don't get it anywhere near as bad this time. I haven't really got any symptoms yet apart from being tired and the occasional sore nipples lol
> 
> I'll add you to the list xxClick to expand...
> 
> Oh my goodness hun feel really sorry for u having it though to 36 weeks
> :-( Fingers crossed for u this time that u don't get any.
> 
> So with your first you were early? How many weeks were u when u had your first lo? I went over by 15 days last time so I'm guessing I'll really be due by end of Sept lol  I'm so excited!!
> 
> Thanks for adding me to the list  xxClick to expand...

I lost 2 stone and was quite badly anaemic because I could hardly keep anything down! It was all worth it though :)

Yeh I had Leo at 37 weeks but I didn't go into labour naturally... I hadn't felt him move all day so I went to the hospital and they hooked me up to the monitor for a couple of hours. They weren't happy with the results but it was Sunday so asked me to come back the next day for a scan. He didn't move at all during the scan even after they let me drink a glass of cold water etc so they hooked me back up to the monitor and his his heart rate pretty much stopped so they whisked me straight into theatre! It was all a bit surreal so this time I think I'll be opting for a planned section at 39 weeks.. I'm just a bit wary about something going wrong again. He had to be resuscitated for 9 minutes and it was just awful! Sorry for rambling lol xx


----------



## Petzy

Wow Banana.. that must have been traumatizing. You went through a lot between your pregnancy and the birth! You are a trooper... xx


----------



## Petzy

Ok ladies I think fatigue is kicking in... I slept from 9pm to 7am! lol I could feel my eyes drooping at 830pm and I was like WTF!


----------



## Belle Shine

So sorry Beb.

I've just booked my first doctors appointment.. Feel slightly embarrassed that I was only in there 6 weeks ago crying that this wasn't happening for us and now I get to go back to her with a BFP! But super excited too.

I've just ordered two more digi tests. I'll stop as soon as I see the 3+, scouts honour!!

This is my second baby. My DD will be 4yrs 2months when this one is due. Is is a slightly larger age gap that we had hoped but I am actually liking that dd will understand more and be able to help with little things xx


----------



## Belle Shine

Oh and symptom wise things have slowed over last couple of days (another reason I want more tests) but I was feeling fatigue in the afternoons, terrible acne and the odd bit of nausea up until two days ago.

I am sure my left boob is getting bigger too (not so sure about the right one!) 

Xx


----------



## Jokerette

its so weird, with DS1 I had such bad fatigue during first tri I could barely keep my eyes open and make it to work. This time, I keep waking up at 3:30 or 4:00am and I'm up for the day! And I'm not tired??? I know this will be short lived so I might as well enjoy the energy while I can before the fatigue sets in!


----------



## Twinklie12

So far my symptoms are still just fuller, tender breasts, an odd cramp here and there, and some slight constipation. I'm dreading the fatigue but FX it stays away!


----------



## Leah_Marie

Just spoke to my doctors and booked an appointment to confirm pregnancy etc. I'm feeling like it can't come soon enough as I have no symptoms other than no period and a positive test but I still worry that I'm not really pregnant which I think is natural. Of course, should morning sickness kick in, I'm sure I'll be wishing it would end!

Have you announced to anyone yet? We are telling our families this weekend but won't be telling anyone else until 12+ weeks.


----------



## bananabump

Petzy said:


> Wow Banana.. that must have been traumatizing. You went through a lot between your pregnancy and the birth! You are a trooper... xx

Aw thanks :) I'm just hoping everything goes a lot smoother this time lol xx


----------



## Jokerette

I feel like I've already told waaaay too many people. LOL... My DH doesnt mind at all though. We are pretty open with stuff. Though we havent gotten completely public yet.
We've told our parents (6), parents best friends (2) siblings and spouses (5), grandparents (3), coworkers (7), some close friends and their spouses (10)... that might be it.... so whats that put me up to? 33 people LOL.... whoops!

I was just talking to another friend of mine who is a photographer (oops theres 1 more!) and she said she would like to do a pregnancy reveal photoshoot! We were thinking maybe dress up my 2 year old in a super hero costume and have him hold a sign that says "Superhero sidekick coming soon"!


----------



## RaspberryK

Jokerette said:


> I feel like I've already told waaaay too many people. LOL... My DH doesnt mind at all though. We are pretty open with stuff. Though we havent gotten completely public yet.
> We've told our parents (6), parents best friends (2) siblings and spouses (5), grandparents (3), coworkers (7), some close friends and their spouses (10)... that might be it.... so whats that put me up to? 33 people LOL.... whoops!
> 
> I was just talking to another friend of mine who is a photographer (oops theres 1 more!) and she said she would like to do a pregnancy reveal photoshoot! We were thinking maybe dress up my 2 year old in a super hero costume and have him hold a sign that says "Superhero sidekick coming soon"!

That'd be so cool! 
I told my best friend who told me she is pregnant too.
I told mil this morning because I was spending the day with her and felt dreadful and sick. 
Obviously dh knows and I expect fil will know when he gets home from work. 
I'm going to tell a couple of people after I get an 8 week scan and a few more at 12 weeks. 
Facebook won't know til I post the 20 week scan.
Xx


----------



## nlk

We've told a few. My parents know, and a few close friends...I think about 4 friends? OH's family will be finding out somewhere between 8 and 12 weeks, between scans. They seem to be a bit funny about it, which is why we've held off telling them until we know everything is ok. I feel bad, but we've decided we just don't want the stress and possible disapproval.

Fatigue is well and truly setting in. I just want to go to bed. Allll the time! Most of the time I'm falling asleep straight away, having a good 10 hours or so at night, then maybe a nap in the day :haha: last night I woke up at 4am though, so only had 5 hours...just couldn't get back to sleep! And at work all day. Can't stop yawning!


----------



## bananabump

Jokerette said:


> I feel like I've already told waaaay too many people. LOL... My DH doesnt mind at all though. We are pretty open with stuff. Though we havent gotten completely public yet.
> We've told our parents (6), parents best friends (2) siblings and spouses (5), grandparents (3), coworkers (7), some close friends and their spouses (10)... that might be it.... so whats that put me up to? 33 people LOL.... whoops!
> 
> I was just talking to another friend of mine who is a photographer (oops theres 1 more!) and she said she would like to do a pregnancy reveal photoshoot! We were thinking maybe dress up my 2 year old in a super hero costume and have him hold a sign that says "Superhero sidekick coming soon"!

Haha I'm guilty of this too! But our close family and friends knew we'd been trying for a year so it just felt right telling them when we finally got our bfp! We've told our parents (4), best friends (12), siblings (3), grandparents (4), aunties, uncles and cousins (17) so 40! Oops!

That sounds like a fab reveal! We're thinking of doing something similiar.. a film release poster like this :

https://www.pinterest.com/pin/357121445423189553/


----------



## Jokerette

Banana that's awesome!!!!


----------



## Leah_Marie

Bananabump, what a cool way of telling people!

We've got a "big sister" t shirt for Avia so we are excited to see how long it takes our families to catch on.


----------



## Twinks

Lol banana that poster is too funny!! We've told both sets of parents and I made lo a t shirt last week with some fabric pens and this design on https://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/105245354/only-child-shirt-for-big-brother-to-be?ref=cat_gallery_6
Lol but no one got it! Ha ha ha took ages for people to realise with lots of read it again... Ha ha! 
Symtom wise I feel soo bloated tonight! Otherwise feel fine. 5 weeks tomorrow then off to the docs Friday for my first appt  Eek so exciting x


----------



## MommyCandice

finally all caught up, congrats too all you ladies who have and so sorry to hear about you beb

as for me not a whole lot of symptoms just some slight nausea, and tingly boobs and tired.

We will be finding out as I did with my other two as I can't not haha

Right now we have told my parents(3), some aunts and uncles(3), our kids (2), and some close friends(6 or 7) and we plan to tell his parents next time we see them hopefully in the next 2 weeks. It wont be facebook official till after my dating ultrasound.

Just had my booking appointment today and all is going well, they scheduled me back in for in 4 weeks and my ultrasound is booked for feb 27( oh's moms bday) we are so excited. They are sending me to referrals for specialists for my epilepsy so we can get some things looked at but other than that it was a great appointment :D so ready to have my baby now :baby:


----------



## Leah_Marie

How exciting, twinks! I have my first appointment on Monday and I can't wait.


----------



## Leah_Marie

Oh yes, who is finding out and who isn't? 

We found out with Avia as she was our first and we couldn't wait. 

We were TTC this baby and it was something we discussed but never came to a real decision. I'd love to wait but I don't think I could! DH isn't phased either way but I don't think he could wait either.


----------



## nlk

ahh you all have such lovely ways of telling people! I guess it's different telling people when you already have one...you can get them involved!

How did you all tell your OH?


----------



## Leah_Marie

My DH fortunately had the day off of work so was there when we saw the two lines!


----------



## Petzy

I have only told 2 girlfriends and we aren't telling anyone for awhile.. I'd like to wait until 12 weeks to tell anyone. We will see if we last that long! :) I am a bit nervous due to a recent loss.


----------



## Twinks

Leah_Marie said:


> Oh yes, who is finding out and who isn't?
> 
> We found out with Avia as she was our first and we couldn't wait.
> 
> We were TTC this baby and it was something we discussed but never came to a real decision. I'd love to wait but I don't think I could! DH isn't phased either way but I don't think he could wait either.

Wohoo to your appointment on Monday :happydance: I can't remember if that's when we'll have our scans booked in? I think so. Would be lovely to have a date for our first scan  

We didn't find out with our ds and we're looking likely to stay team yellow again. Loved the surprise when he was born and this may sound strange but I'm sure it helped the labour thinking all the time I want to know the sex of my ds lol. However I totally get why people want to find out at 20 weeks  and its so tempting for us... Lol. I also love thinking about boys and girls names so happy to create lists for both. 

Does anyone have ideas for names? I've kept my eyes out on tv programmes/ at playgroups so we have a few ideas. Love thinking of names


----------



## Leah_Marie

Twinks said:


> Leah_Marie said:
> 
> 
> Oh yes, who is finding out and who isn't?
> 
> We found out with Avia as she was our first and we couldn't wait.
> 
> We were TTC this baby and it was something we discussed but never came to a real decision. I'd love to wait but I don't think I could! DH isn't phased either way but I don't think he could wait either.
> 
> Wohoo to your appointment on Monday :happydance: I can't remember if that's when we'll have our scans booked in? I think so. Would be lovely to have a date for our first scan
> 
> We didn't find out with our ds and we're looking likely to stay team yellow again. Loved the surprise when he was born and this may sound strange but I'm sure it helped the labour thinking all the time I want to know the sex of my ds lol. However I totally get why people want to find out at 20 weeks  and its so tempting for us... Lol. I also love thinking about boys and girls names so happy to create lists for both.
> 
> Does anyone have ideas for names? I've kept my eyes out on tv programmes/ at playgroups so we have a few ideas. Love thinking of namesClick to expand...

Yes I think it's then that our scans will be booked in which is very exciting. 

We have girls names but none for boys. Our favourite right now is Anna Seraphina but we like Mila and Lyla too.


----------



## bananabump

Leah_Marie said:


> Twinks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leah_Marie said:
> 
> 
> Oh yes, who is finding out and who isn't?
> 
> We found out with Avia as she was our first and we couldn't wait.
> 
> We were TTC this baby and it was something we discussed but never came to a real decision. I'd love to wait but I don't think I could! DH isn't phased either way but I don't think he could wait either.
> 
> Wohoo to your appointment on Monday :happydance: I can't remember if that's when we'll have our scans booked in? I think so. Would be lovely to have a date for our first scan
> 
> We didn't find out with our ds and we're looking likely to stay team yellow again. Loved the surprise when he was born and this may sound strange but I'm sure it helped the labour thinking all the time I want to know the sex of my ds lol. However I totally get why people want to find out at 20 weeks  and its so tempting for us... Lol. I also love thinking about boys and girls names so happy to create lists for both.
> 
> Does anyone have ideas for names? I've kept my eyes out on tv programmes/ at playgroups so we have a few ideas. Love thinking of names Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I think it's then that our scans will be booked in which is very exciting.
> 
> We have girls names but none for boys. Our favourite right now is Anna Seraphina but we like Mila and Lyla too.Click to expand...

Lovely names! Our favourites at the moment are Tommy and Gracie :) x


----------



## PrincessTaz

My booking in appointment is tomorrow, I can't wait, think it will feel more real then! Not looking forward to the taking of blood though but the midwife is coming to my house so I might feel more relaxed. Needles never used to bother until everyone started to have problems finding veins and I normally end up leaving with very bruised and sore arms!

So faw we've told both our mums(2), one of our sister's each(2), our best friends(4) and oh told me today he told his manager and 2 colleagues (3). Wasn't very happy about the 2 colleagues but they are quite lovely ladies and he is excited so that's a total of 11 so far for us.


----------



## MommyCandice

Our names are picked out. If a girl Avery Claira Lynn. If a boy Dominic Christian Alexander.


----------



## Tigerlilyb

For a boy we have the name we chose if LO was a boy (Eric) but if it's a girl we're stumped. We both like Aeryn/Erin (I reeally want to use it) but OH is unsure of how it'll be pronounced in French so he's wary.

He said to me this morning we could call a 2nd girl Isobel so that when we call the girls to dinner we could just say "Élisobel!" :dohh:


----------



## babydust818

Hey girls!!!!! My name is Rachael. Here's a little about me. My fiance and i have been together for 10.5 years. We are getting married March 21 of this year!! We had a BFP July 2011 and lost it a week later. We continuously kept trying and finally got it to happen for us again in August 2013. I had a blighted ovum. Basically i was pregnant, but i wasn't. There was a sac but no baby inside. I was around 7/8 weeks when that pregnancy ended. Well, here i am pregnant again. I am very cautious because of my history, but i'm happy to see my test line is darker than my control. That makes me feel great because that has never happened before. I have so much hope for this pregnancy and am so happy to join the September club!! I have a dr appt on Tuesday to confirm pregnancy. My last AF was Dec 4. I put it into the due date calculator and according to that my EDD is Sept 10th. I am 5 weeks today!


----------



## Petzy

babydust818 said:


> Hey girls!!!!! My name is Rachael. Here's a little about me. My fiance and i have been together for 10.5 years. We are getting married March 21 of this year!! We had a BFP July 2011 and lost it a week later. We continuously kept trying and finally got it to happen for us again in August 2013. I had a blighted ovum. Basically i was pregnant, but i wasn't. There was a sac but no baby inside. I was around 7/8 weeks when that pregnancy ended. Well, here i am pregnant again. I am very cautious because of my history, but i'm happy to see my test line is darker than my control. That makes me feel great because that has never happened before. I have so much hope for this pregnancy and am so happy to join the September club!! I have a dr appt on Tuesday to confirm pregnancy. My last AF was Dec 4. I put it into the due date calculator and according to that my EDD is Sept 10th. I am 5 weeks today!

Welcome! I am sorry about your previous losses, I know how hard that is xo great group, Congrats on your new pregnancy!


----------



## Petzy

Our girl will be Erika or Paige, a boy NO idea but I love Benjamin.


----------



## Leah_Marie

Lovely names everyone! I need to get my thinking cap on for a boy.


----------



## Twinks

Gorgeous names everyone  If we have a girl she will be called Isla and if we have a boy he will either be Noah or Reuben  I've just been looking at my ds's newborn photos tonight when we were at the hospital and can't believe we are blessed enough to be having another  very happy (and bloated ha ha ha). Can't decide if its baby bloating or one too many choccies lol x


----------



## PrincessTaz

I'm totally stumped for names, thought we'd only have one so I used both the boys names I loved for ds first and middle name. For a girl I really like Shea but it's my niece's nickname so puts me off a bit


----------



## babydust818

I love Anthony for a boy! It's my dads middle name. I also like Bradley.


----------



## lady luck12

We havent told anyone yet, bursting to spill the beans but going to try & wait for early scan on 20th, then may tell the parents.
Paige and Katelyn for a girl and no idea for a boy but plenty of time to decide 
Been feeling a little quizzy, bloated & hungry today. Also sooooo tired.
How's everyone else doing ??
x x x


----------



## babydust818

I've felt nothing. I thought for sure AF was just late. Only thing I've experienced was when I stand up from sitting down I get really light headed and dizzy. My nipples have been itchy now and then. Today I've felt cramping in my left ovary. Felt a bit nauseous at times but fine other than that!


----------



## Twinklie12

We have no idea on names! My DH doesn't like to get hopes up so I don't think he will want to banter names back and forth till after 12 weeks. I like Hailey for a girl perhaps. Not as sure on boys....

Given my DH is so cautious, I haven't told many people yet. Just some friends and their spouses (6). I plan to tell my parents and brother soon (3) as they need to know if DH and I would be interested in a tropical vacation in November 2014.... Not if I have a 2 month old! So I will tell them before they book I think, in case they change their mind about going themselves.


----------



## MrsMalcolm

I have only told my mother and cousin. We had a loss last year, so I want to wait until at least after my first appointment to see that everything is okay. Fortunately that appointment is this Friday. I am super anxious and can't wait to find out that this little bean is okay. 

The fatigue is serious. I slept until 4 today and it is 9 and I am I struggling to keep my eyes open.


----------



## MrsMalcolm

Twinklie12 said:


> I plan to tell my parents and brother soon (3) as they need to know if DH and I would be interested in a tropical vacation in November 2014.... Not if I have a 2 month old! So I will tell them before they book I think, in case they change their mind about going themselves.

I am in a similar situation. We have close friends getting married in late November in the Virgin Islands. So that would mean if we go, we would have to fly to with a 2 month old.


----------



## Jokerette

Our girl name is Bailey. We've liked that since pregnant with DS1 in 2011! ... But we can't decide on a boy name... We like Derek, Andrew, Jason... But not sure yet we might pick something totally different for a boy!


----------



## ashleyg

We've already told my mother in law and father in law. Since my mom isn't here I need another woman to talk to lol. It's so hard to keep it a secret from everyone else though!


----------



## qwk

Hi gals, just checking in to say hi! Lovely baby names! I think we're pretty decided but not sure how much we're sharing :haha:

I have my ultrasound tomorrow, very nervous of course. Fingers crossed for a little heartbeat! <3


----------



## babydust818

I've told my friend. Since I've had 2 miscarriages before I don't wanna tell too many ppl until I'm certain things will be okay :)


----------



## Dinah93

nlk said:


> ahh you all have such lovely ways of telling people! I guess it's different telling people when you already have one...you can get them involved!
> 
> How did you all tell your OH?

Staggered out the bathroom holding the test unable to get out words. First time was a much cuter experience! 

My symptoms eased off until a few days ago, now an afternoon nap is compulsory and my boobs are so tender they wake me up in the night when I roll over. Nausea has started, but only low level, feeling a little quesy for 5 mins at a time, rather than all day or actually being sick. We've only told my parents and brother, then two of my best friends, one of whom I met in the nicu when both our LOs were in together. She's 19 weeks now so its lovely we'll have 2 at a very similar age. 

Love the photoshoot idea Jokerette. I'm planning to try one too. A pouty DD with a sign saying 'only child; expiring September 2014'

Got my 12 week ultrasound date yesterday, 24th February when I'll be 12+5. Can't wait. 

Aww bananabump, my daughter is a Grace/Gracie. I'm dreading the name thing this time! It took forever to find DDs name, in the end they said 'you're having an c-section in 2 days' and we just shut ourselves away for the next day until we found it. DH is Irish, and likes really traditional names, but we already have a very, very difficult to spell and pronounce surname, so I think the first name needs to be easier. He wanted Saoirse for DD, pretty name but not easy to spell! That said we are considering Iarlaith for a boy (pronounced Ear-la... and the fact I have to explain that is why its a consideration not a yes).

In a war of wills with DD this morning. She won't touch her food, just pushes it away and says 'out' to get out the chair, then she'll bring me a bottle or drag me to the fridge repeating 'milk, milk'. I really want to ease her down on milk and have more food, but shes being very willful about it.


----------



## RaspberryK

Ladies, just wanted to say I've flown (not long haul) 2-3 hour flight and an hour drive either side, with an 8 week old which was so easy, he fed and slept the whole time, then on my own with an 8/9 month old, and it was fine so don't discount holidays xx


----------



## Belle Shine

Hi all. Just took another cb digi and finally got my '3+' :). Really happy! And will aim not to test any more. I am not surer how this area works.. Where I used to live you had no appointments until booking in with midwife at 8 weeks and then 12 week scan apt came through the post. Here, they have given me a doc appointment for Monday but I'm not sure what happens after that. What do the docs do? Do they test or go over family history or anything? Or do they just refer to midwife? 

We've told both mums, and some close friends.. About 8 people know and I already feel that is enough for now. Already feel I only told some of those people because they would have moaned about not being first to know :dohh:

Those with children already, when do you plan on telling them? 

Xx


----------



## Petzy

qwk said:


> Hi gals, just checking in to say hi! Lovely baby names! I think we're pretty decided but not sure how much we're sharing :haha:
> 
> I have my ultrasound tomorrow, very nervous of course. Fingers crossed for a little heartbeat! <3

Excited to hear all about it! I still have 5 more sleeps lol


----------



## Petzy

Well girls, slept from 9:30pm to 7am again... this fatigue thing I tell you lol.. and now I am at work and exhausted again... LOL


----------



## RaspberryK

I seem to have pregnancy insomnia xx


----------



## Tigerlilyb

I seem to have both! I'm so shattered but keep waking at 4am for no reason and struggling to get back to sleep.

Except for last night, MS hit just before I went to bed so I had trouble getting off, then LO woke 45 mins after I fell asleep and stayed up til 4am :dohh: She's cutting her molars, tough times all around.


----------



## qwk

Just got back from our ultrasound, saw the little heartbeat :) 120 bpm :) the tech said she measured it 6 weeks 1 day, but it's so small at this point it's hard to get a good measurement so we go back in two weeks. Was really lovely to see that little flicker on the screen!


----------



## babydust818

qwk said:


> Just got back from our ultrasound, saw the little heartbeat :) 120 bpm :) the tech said she measured it 6 weeks 1 day, but it's so small at this point it's hard to get a good measurement so we go back in two weeks. Was really lovely to see that little flicker on the screen!

Congrats!!!!!


----------



## RaspberryK

Aww so looking forward to getting a scan! Xx


----------



## Twinklie12

So I got my blood results back and their not good... my progesterone was 18.5, but my HCG was 330 on Monday and only 370 on Wednesday. No where near doubling. I am so worried.... I go Friday to get another blood test. :(


----------



## Petzy

qwk said:


> Just got back from our ultrasound, saw the little heartbeat :) 120 bpm :) the tech said she measured it 6 weeks 1 day, but it's so small at this point it's hard to get a good measurement so we go back in two weeks. Was really lovely to see that little flicker on the screen!

Huge congrats! That is great news, so glad everything went well and you got to see the HB! I will be 6+1 so hopefully I get the same :D:hugs:


----------



## Petzy

Twinklie12 said:


> So I got my blood results back and their not good... my progesterone was 18.5, but my HCG was 330 on Monday and only 370 on Wednesday. No where near doubling. I am so worried.... I go Friday to get another blood test. :(

Oh Twinklie, I am sorry you are going through this, I hope its matter of slow rising HCG which does happen. ( I was a slow riser too). I know they like it to go up 60% in 48 hours but I have read a few women on here who tested low the first draw and then skyrocketed - I have all my fingers and toes crossed for you tomorrow xo:hugs:


----------



## babydust818

Twinklie12 said:


> So I got my blood results back and their not good... my progesterone was 18.5, but my HCG was 330 on Monday and only 370 on Wednesday. No where near doubling. I am so worried.... I go Friday to get another blood test. :(

Thinking of you lots. I've been where you are. Try to keep sending positive vibes. Don't get worked up until you know what exactly is going on. :hugs:


----------



## Jokerette

RaspberryK said:


> I seem to have pregnancy insomnia xx

Me too!! I'm waking up every morning at like 4am... then cant fall back asleep! I'm sure fatugue will hit soon then we'll be looking back in this wishing we had used the time! LOL



Tigerlilyb said:


> I seem to have both! I'm so shattered but keep waking at 4am for no reason and struggling to get back to sleep.
> 
> Except for last night, MS hit just before I went to bed so I had trouble getting off, then LO woke 45 mins after I fell asleep and stayed up til 4am :dohh: She's cutting her molars, tough times all around.

oooh man thats a horrible night!!! :( So sorry!



qwk said:


> Just got back from our ultrasound, saw the little heartbeat :) 120 bpm :) the tech said she measured it 6 weeks 1 day, but it's so small at this point it's hard to get a good measurement so we go back in two weeks. Was really lovely to see that little flicker on the screen!

Yay!!!! What an awesome feeling seeing that blinking heartbeat!! <3



Twinklie12 said:


> So I got my blood results back and their not good... my progesterone was 18.5, but my HCG was 330 on Monday and only 370 on Wednesday. No where near doubling. I am so worried.... I go Friday to get another blood test. :(

<3 <3 hugs to my friend ... I know how worried you must be. Have you talked to DH?


----------



## Twinklie12

Yes Jokerette I told DH. He wants me to be sure I can test and get results tomorrow before the weekend. He also wants me not to worry too much. :/


----------



## RaspberryK

I don't know a thing about levels but I have my fingers crossed for you! 

Uh this disturbed sleep is making me shattered, ds not sleeping that well so he's lying in in the mornings and that's helping xx


----------



## bananabump

Qwk so glad your scan went well! I love scans. Must have been lovely to see the hb :)

Twinklie I've got everything crossed for good results on Friday for you xxx


----------



## bananabump

My son had his first day at nursery today and it was soo nice to have a little break :) I did the housework, met a friend for lunch and then had a lovely long nap! Bliss xx


----------



## RaspberryK

X


----------



## Jokerette

Twinklie12 said:


> Yes Jokerette I told DH. He wants me to be sure I can test and get results tomorrow before the weekend. He also wants me not to worry too much. :/

It's impossible not to worry so don't feel bad about that... As a mom you will worry forever with a child. I think getting the results before the weekend is a good idea. Hugs .... Hoping t see a big jump!


----------



## babydust818

Anyone having any new symptoms? I feel like i'm freaking out over not really feeling anything. Some girls from another thread told me they didn't start getting any strong symptoms until 6 weeks. I just haven't felt too much. Yesterday for majority of the day i've felt cramping in my left ovary. Today i feel nothing. I am such an over thinker. I hate it! LOL.


----------



## bananabump

I'm still not really having any symptoms hun so try not to worry and count yourself lucky... MS, sore boobs, weeing loads and stretching pains were already in full force for me at this point last time and I wouldn't wish it on anyone! So glad I'm symptom free so far this time lol xx


----------



## Jokerette

I'm pretty sure with DS1 I didn't feel pregnant until 6 weeks either! Then around 10 weeks I stopped feeling pregnant for about a week. DS1 is a happy 2 year old


----------



## Petzy

Twinklie12 said:


> Yes Jokerette I told DH. He wants me to be sure I can test and get results tomorrow before the weekend. He also wants me not to worry too much. :/

:hugs: So you will get same day results tomorrow? That's good.. waiting into the weekend would be unfair. FX for you tomorrow xx


----------



## Petzy

babydust818 said:


> Anyone having any new symptoms? I feel like i'm freaking out over not really feeling anything. Some girls from another thread told me they didn't start getting any strong symptoms until 6 weeks. I just haven't felt too much. Yesterday for majority of the day i've felt cramping in my left ovary. Today i feel nothing. I am such an over thinker. I hate it! LOL.

I don't have much either hun, just some fatigue, sore boobs on and off, and mild cramping here and there. No MS or anything like that yet. I dread 6 week mark lol...


----------



## qwk

:hugs: twinklie, I'm so sorry you are going through this! I hope you get good news tomorrow.


----------



## PrincessTaz

Twinklie12 said:


> So I got my blood results back and their not good... my progesterone was 18.5, but my HCG was 330 on Monday and only 370 on Wednesday. No where near doubling. I am so worried.... I go Friday to get another blood test. :(

Hope it's good news on Friday, I'll be keeping everything crossed for you xx



babydust818 said:


> Anyone having any new symptoms? I feel like i'm freaking out over not really feeling anything. Some girls from another thread told me they didn't start getting any strong symptoms until 6 weeks. I just haven't felt too much. Yesterday for majority of the day i've felt cramping in my left ovary. Today i feel nothing. I am such an over thinker. I hate it! LOL.

I'm 6+2 now and have no symptoms what so ever, I don't feel pregnant at all. I am a bit nervous but I just keep telling myself I'm one of the lucky ones that might have it easy lol x


----------



## lady luck12

I've just had a phone call from the hospital saying they want me to have my scan tomorrow, as my GP marked request as urgent.
They concerned about etopic. Excited and nervous about it.
Been struggling all day with tiredness but ok now I can actually have a nap lol. Back still aching too.
How's everyone doing today xx


----------



## babydust818

thanks girls. you're making me feel loads better! I think so much about symptoms that when I think I do feel something idk if it's real or my brain playing tricks lol


----------



## Rcx

I've hardly got any symptoms just mega sore boobs, felt like death and really nauseous this morning because I slept in and leapt out of bed to get to work on time. Was ok once I had eaten. Still suffering from achey cramps at night


----------



## RaspberryK

My boobs aren't as tender tonight but wondering if it's because I've dug out my maternity bra. 
Hot flushes and a touch of nausea today but nothing really. 
Xx


----------



## babydust818

I think i have my first symptom. I have a lot of gas today lol.


----------



## MrsMalcolm

So far the symptoms I have is fatigue, a lot of gas, constipation and cramps. My boobs are sore, but not as bad as they were a week or so ago. My first prenatal visit is tomorrow, hoping to hear a heartbeat.


----------



## Kalush

Hey guys! I'm excited to be able to join you guys. I was going to wait until tomorrow at 4 weeks, but jumping in now. Due to breastfeeding I've had really short lps and was expecting af to show up last Saturday so it seems like I should be a lot farther than not yet 4 weeks. My due date is September 19. I have 1 DD, who is 21 months. No names picked out yet, still have the boys names from last time I suppose. We'll have to see if we still like them. We're planning on telling DH's parents next weekend when we go out there and my parents over facetime probably. We have a big sister shirt for DD to wear, I couldn't pass it up at a consignment sale in Sept for .25. I'm excited she may actually get to wear it. We've been trying for a year this month, so it seemed like it may not happen for awhile still. 

I know it's so hard not to worry, but I say enjoy not having symptoms while you can. The first sign I got last time and this time is nausea, not bad yet, just annoying. So exciting people are already having scans!


----------



## deep19

i m having mild cramping here and there and i have no taste at all...i m putting lemon on everything i eat to get some taste..other than this i have no symptoms...


----------



## Petzy

It's only 7 pm and I'm having trouble staying awake! Lol urgh


----------



## Jokerette

lady luck12 said:


> I've just had a phone call from the hospital saying they want me to have my scan tomorrow, as my GP marked request as urgent.
> They concerned about etopic. Excited and nervous about it.
> Been struggling all day with tiredness but ok now I can actually have a nap lol. Back still aching too.
> How's everyone doing today xx

Why do they have that concern? I hope everything looks as it should and you get a fun early peek at your baby!



Kalush said:


> Hey guys! I'm excited to be able to join you guys. I was going to wait until tomorrow at 4 weeks, but jumping in now. Due to breastfeeding I've had really short lps and was expecting af to show up last Saturday so it seems like I should be a lot farther than not yet 4 weeks. My due date is September 19. I have 1 DD, who is 21 months. No names picked out yet, still have the boys names from last time I suppose. We'll have to see if we still like them. We're planning on telling DH's parents next weekend when we go out there and my parents over facetime probably. We have a big sister shirt for DD to wear, I couldn't pass it up at a consignment sale in Sept for .25. I'm excited she may actually get to wear it. We've been trying for a year this month, so it seemed like it may not happen for awhile still.
> 
> I know it's so hard not to worry, but I say enjoy not having symptoms while you can. The first sign I got last time and this time is nausea, not bad yet, just annoying. So exciting people are already having scans!

Welcome!! congrats!!!


----------



## qwk

If I didn't have a two year old, I would be on the couch snoozing!!

I can't get over how different this pregnancy is from my son's. With my son, I was like many of you ladies - no symptoms really to speak of until, like, 8-9 weeks and then it was just some mild nausea at times. This time I have felt awful since the get-go. And almost nothing sounds good to eat. I just sent my husband to the store to get me ramen noodles (which I am rationalizing as I will use some broth instead of the delicious-yet-MSG-filled-yet-powder that comes with it) and a cherry-lime slurpee :rofl: I really wanted the cherry but I don't want all the red dye so I am compromising ;)

DH was like, wow I finally get to be one of those guys who goes out to get foods his pregnant wife is craving! :haha:

What are you ladies craving?


----------



## babydust818

I fell asleep earlier for a half hour. I'm getting sleepy again already...

I'm not really having cravings. Like, i'll eat what i think sounds good, but when i eat it.. it doesn't taste how i thought it would. I want to eat constantly, but mainly sweets. Ramen does sound good right now.... cherry slurpee does too.... lol.


----------



## Jokerette

Mmmm a Ramon does sound yunmy! So much sodium though I'll save it for a huge craving night! LOL


----------



## RaspberryK

Congratulations to newcomers! &#9734;&#9733;

I did not sleep well, I stayed up with dh re watching lost series 2 after I told him I wanted to go to bed about 9, ended up being after 11 and he didn't come to bed anyway. I woke at 1.30 and he wasn't in bed, he has to get up at 5.15 so I text him saying he's silly and he'd started to watch a film. 
Came to bed just after 2 which disturbed me and he climbed over me to go to the toilet and crushed me both ways.
I couldn't get comfy and then I could hear ds and then I needed to wee. 
I fell asleep and the alarm went off for dh work and I've now been wide awake for an hour. 
I've decided to have a shower. 
Xx


----------



## Dinah93

Hope this turns out to be nothing Twinkle and your numbers today are good. 

Welcome newcomers, good to have you. 

Nausea is definitely starting, not as bad as last time yet, but its early days as it wasn't until 8 or 9 weeks last time I hit my puking stride. Fatigue not as bad yet thankfully, boobs not as achy as last time either, maybe they already did all their stretching and growing?! 

Have to get my challenge in to my work today about redundancy, don't imagine it will make a blind bit of difference but I need to get it in so at least I did it, and if I choose to go the legal route down the road I've met all the steps I should have done.


----------



## RaspberryK

What a nuisance dinah, I was "made redundant" whilst pregnant/on maternity leave - they failed to renew my fixed term contract and I'd been there over 2 years. 
I ended up taking them to employment tribunal but they settled out of court a week before the date of the hearing and I got notice pay, holiday pay, redundancy payment, hurt to feelings compensation, loss of earnings and employment rights payment! 
I represented myself and kept every single piece of paperwork they ever issued. 
I even had a letter saying we are not renewing the contract because of my pregnancy! 
Idiots. 
Do everything you can to protect yourself xx


----------



## Dinah93

Lol sadly I don't have a letter like that, but they did take half my job off me while on maternity leave and are now paying a contractor to do it, and saying there isn't enough work for me anymore, and that is certainly a big no no in employment law terms.


----------



## bananabump

darkriver said:


> Just a test and its :bfn:. I dont know what is going on. I did test with a early predictor test a couple of days ago and it was :bfp: with a faint pink line. I guess I am going to take one tomorrow. Stressed now.

How are you getting on? X


----------



## Leah_Marie

Sorry I have been absent for a couple of days - life seems to get in the way doesn't it? 

I work part time, Thurs and Fri, but I have a training day today which wound up being cancelled so I have a long weekend! 

How are we all?


----------



## RaspberryK

Dinah93 said:


> Lol sadly I don't have a letter like that, but they did take half my job off me while on maternity leave and are now paying a contractor to do it, and saying there isn't enough work for me anymore, and that is certainly a big no no in employment law terms.

Yeah that's definitely not on! Have you got any evidence? Emails? Copy them all xx


----------



## NeicyRTB

Joining in. According to my LMP, my due date will be around September 16. I got my BFP on January 3 which was 4 or 5 days before my AF was due.


----------



## Twinks

Dinah sorry to hear what your work has done to you :-( Don't know how some employers think they can get away with the 'you're pregnant/ now have a child so getting rid of' card. It's happened to too many of my friends. Hope u get it sorted hun.

Today I had my first doctor's appointment. She just asked if I knew what to eat/ how to keep fit, weighed me (eek) and took my blood pressure. She didn't say what my blood pressure is but said its low and to be careful not to stand up too quickly so I don't get dizzy. Never had low blood pressure before?? Surprised it wasn't sky high as I was trying to prevent lo from destroying he office ha ha!


----------



## Tigerlilyb

Welcome Neicy! :wave:

Low blood pressure is an early pregnancy thing, I get it horribly too. 

I'm really weak and wobbly today after another horrible night with LO. I got really faint in the shower which was scary since LO and I share! I don't want to think about what could have happened if I'd actually passed out. 

Thank goodness it's the weekend, should hopefully be allowed a lie in tomorrow :happydance: I neeed it!


----------



## RaspberryK

NeicyRTB said:


> Joining in. According to my LMP, my due date will be around September 16. I got my BFP on January 3 which was 4 or 5 days before my AF was due.

Snap xx


----------



## Twinks

Tigerlilyb said:


> Welcome Neicy! :wave:
> 
> Low blood pressure is an early pregnancy thing, I get it horribly too.
> 
> I'm really weak and wobbly today after another horrible night with LO. I got really faint in the shower which was scary since LO and I share! I don't want to think about what could have happened if I'd actually passed out.
> 
> Thank goodness it's the weekend, should hopefully be allowed a lie in tomorrow :happydance: I neeed it!

Ah thanks hun that's put my mind at rest  Had no idea it was an early pregnancy symptom as didn't get it last time. 

That sounds scary hun! Did u pass out if your first pregnancy? Lie is sounds good to me  Have a lovely, restful weekend :thumbup:


----------



## Tigerlilyb

Quite a few times haha! I was checking the bottom shelf in a supermarket, stood up too quickly and fell straight back down again. I was so scared at the time but looking back I giggle. I hadn't eaten much because of MS so OH had to go and find a sugary drink to rescue me, low blood sugar doesn't help. I didn't look pregnant, I must have looked drunk sat in the pasta isle drinking coke.

Hope you have a lovely weekend too!


----------



## Twinklie12

Got my blood done this morning and hoping my doctor's office will share the results with me before they close at noon. :/ Last time my hcg went from 335 to 370 in 48 hours. This blood was taken 40 hours since the last one. FX.


----------



## babydust818

Thinking of you Twinklie <3 :hugs:

I am also getting REALLY dizzy when i stand up from sitting down. It has been my main symptom. It started last week. 

Here's a pic of my progression. I'm feeling super excited!!!
 



Attached Files:







test110.png
File size: 190.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Leah_Marie

Please send kind thoughts and prayers to DD. Just been to dr's with her and now in a&e as she isn't well. Extremely high blood sugar indicating type 1 diabetes. Treating her as they would treat a diabetic right now and will be admitted later. Xx


----------



## babydust818

Leah_Marie said:


> Please send kind thoughts and prayers to DD. Just been to dr's with her and now in a&e as she isn't well. Extremely high blood sugar indicating type 1 diabetes. Treating her as they would treat a diabetic right now and will be admitted later. Xx

prayers sent <3 :hugs:


----------



## Jokerette

Leah_Marie said:


> Please send kind thoughts and prayers to DD. Just been to dr's with her and now in a&e as she isn't well. Extremely high blood sugar indicating type 1 diabetes. Treating her as they would treat a diabetic right now and will be admitted later. Xx

thinking of your daughter


----------



## nlk

Leah_Marie said:


> Please send kind thoughts and prayers to DD. Just been to dr's with her and now in a&e as she isn't well. Extremely high blood sugar indicating type 1 diabetes. Treating her as they would treat a diabetic right now and will be admitted later. Xx

Thinking of her. Hope everything is okay :hugs:


----------



## sunshine8

Leah_Marie said:


> Please send kind thoughts and prayers to DD. Just been to dr's with her and now in a&e as she isn't well. Extremely high blood sugar indicating type 1 diabetes. Treating her as they would treat a diabetic right now and will be admitted later. Xx

 Sending all health and recovery prayers for the little girl.


----------



## sunshine8

Any ladies here on anti-vomit or nausea pills?


----------



## nlk

babydust818 said:


> Thinking of you Twinklie <3 :hugs:
> 
> I am also getting REALLY dizzy when i stand up from sitting down. It has been my main symptom. It started last week.
> 
> Here's a pic of my progression. I'm feeling super excited!!!

I'm glad I'm not the only one still poas! I wanted to check that mine was getting darker also...my test line was much darker than my control today! I definitely got more excited than I have been :happydance:

I also feel quite dizzy from time to time. Mine seems to be quite bad when I turn around suddenly...like the room carries on turning?


----------



## Twinklie12

Leah_Marie I hope your little girl gets better soon!


----------



## nlk

sunshine8 said:


> Any ladies here on anti-vomit or nausea pills?

No, but if it's for ms then I've heard that the travel sickness bands can be quite good?


----------



## RaspberryK

Leah_Marie said:


> Please send kind thoughts and prayers to DD. Just been to dr's with her and now in a&e as she isn't well. Extremely high blood sugar indicating type 1 diabetes. Treating her as they would treat a diabetic right now and will be admitted later. Xx

How terrifying, hope she is better soon xx


----------



## qwk

thinking of you twinklie and your daughter leah_marie :hugs:


----------



## Petzy

Twinklie12 said:


> Leah_Marie I hope your little girl gets better soon!

Leah best wishes to your little one for a speedy get well xoxo


----------



## Petzy

Twinklie12 said:


> Leah_Marie I hope your little girl gets better soon!

Hope you get some good news soon Twinklie xx


----------



## Tigerlilyb

Leah_Marie said:


> Please send kind thoughts and prayers to DD. Just been to dr's with her and now in a&e as she isn't well. Extremely high blood sugar indicating type 1 diabetes. Treating her as they would treat a diabetic right now and will be admitted later. Xx

Your poor LO! My best friends baby brother was diagnosed with t1 diabetes when he was 9 months old and it was a really scary time for everyone, I can sort of relate to what you're going through. I hope it's not the case with your daughter and she's better soon :hugs:

Keeping my fingers crossed for you Twinklie!


----------



## bananabump

I am sooo bloated! I look about 12 weeks pregnant lol Still feeling symptom free though luckily :)

Congratulations Kalush and NeicyRTB! I've added you both to the list :)

Leah_Marie I really hope your daughter is ok xx


----------



## Leah_Marie

Thank you all so much for your lovely messages.

The GP confirmed she had high levels of glucose in her urine and 25 minutes later, we were in A&E with a diagnosis of Type 1 diabetes. Her blood sugar this afternoon was 21.4. The normal range lies between 4 and 8 so our little Avia has been really quite poorly.

Fortunately she is now a lot lot better and was actually excited about her "sleepover" on the children's ward. Mummy on the other hand is not so excited by this and I know for a fact I am in for a sleepless night but the staff have been faultless so far. 

It's been an overwhelming time but thank you all for your lovely messages. Understandably I won't be around for a few days while we adjust to everything but she has been a superstar and so very brave.


----------



## RaspberryK

I spent a night in children's ward and slept like a log, wheeled the little bed next to the cot with the side down and my arm through the bars holding ds hand. 
Xx


----------



## lady luck12

Leah - hope your daughter is ok.

I've had my scan today, and baby is where it should be. Gutted she couldn't find a heartbeat but reasurred me this was normal as still early stages. Going back on 20th again.
Did another test today too which was really dark, so happy with that.
Had achy boobs today, really tired even after a nap & feeling quizzy.
How's everyone else doing ??
Have a fab fun wkend x x x


----------



## MrsMalcolm

Back from my first appointment. I wish I could say I left feeling more assured, but that wasn't the case. The doctor prescribed me progesterone twice a day as a precaution, since I previously miscarried. He ordered my HCG levels and a bunch of other tests. I have to come back next Friday. I had planned to go running with a new running group Sunday, doctor nixed that. Told me no exercise, sex, stress, pretty much don't do anything. I was hoping for a scan or a doppler heartbeat, no such luck. I don't think I can relax or breathe until this first trimester is over. I did tell a few more people, now my both my parents, best friend and cousin know. I know I am suppose to stay stress free, but it is so hard not to worry. My husband doesn't help. His way of dealing with stress and frustration is causing stress and frustration for others, mainly me.

@Leah sending good thoughts to you and your daughter.


----------



## babydust818

MrsMalcolm said:


> Back from my first appointment. I wish I could say I left feeling more assured, but that wasn't the case. The doctor prescribed me progesterone twice a day as a precaution, since I previously miscarried. He ordered my HCG levels and a bunch of other tests. I have to come back next Friday. I had planned to go running with a new running group Sunday, doctor nixed that. Told me no exercise, sex, stress, pretty much don't do anything. I was hoping for a scan or a doppler heartbeat, no such luck. I don't think I can relax or breathe until this first trimester is over. I did tell a few more people, now my both my parents, best friend and cousin know. I know I am suppose to stay stress free, but it is so hard not to worry. My husband doesn't help. His way of dealing with stress and frustration is causing stress and frustration for others, mainly me.
> 
> @Leah sending good thoughts to you and your daughter.

how far are you? ik its hard to stay stress free when you're restricted to do anything but the dr is looking out for u and wants what's best for the baby. I'm thinking about laying low on my workouts bcz after the one I did today I had a tiny bit of light pink after. was very scary for me since I've had 2 losses. hang in there! did u find out ur levels?


----------



## MrsMalcolm

babydust818 said:


> MrsMalcolm said:
> 
> 
> Back from my first appointment. I wish I could say I left feeling more assured, but that wasn't the case. The doctor prescribed me progesterone twice a day as a precaution, since I previously miscarried. He ordered my HCG levels and a bunch of other tests. I have to come back next Friday. I had planned to go running with a new running group Sunday, doctor nixed that. Told me no exercise, sex, stress, pretty much don't do anything. I was hoping for a scan or a doppler heartbeat, no such luck. I don't think I can relax or breathe until this first trimester is over. I did tell a few more people, now my both my parents, best friend and cousin know. I know I am suppose to stay stress free, but it is so hard not to worry. My husband doesn't help. His way of dealing with stress and frustration is causing stress and frustration for others, mainly me.
> 
> @Leah sending good thoughts to you and your daughter.
> 
> how far are you? ik its hard to stay stress free when you're restricted to do anything but the dr is looking out for u and wants what's best for the baby. I'm thinking about laying low on my workouts bcz after the one I did today I had a tiny bit of light pink after. was very scary for me since I've had 2 losses. hang in there! did u find out ur levels?Click to expand...

I'm 5+4. I gave blood today,but I don't have the HCG results yet. Adding the stress of what needs to be a stress free situation, I live in Toronto and I am awaiting my permanent residency. My husband is Canadian, i am American. My healthcare in Canada may not kick in before the baby arrives. Currently, I am still insured in the U.S. and I have been driving 2 hours across the border to Buffalo to see a doctor. In addition to going today, he wanted me to come back Tuesday for a 2nd HCG test and Friday for a follow-up visit. Driving back and forth especially in the winter when we have experienced serious snow and an ice storm recently. I have decided to try to see if I can get the 2nd HCG test locally, even if that means paying out of pocket or waiting until my appointment next Friday to take it. Still the idea of having to go back and forth to Buffalo is stressing me out. I keep thinking about going into labor and trying to make it across the border, what if I go into labor Labor day weekend when border traffic is backed up and can't get across. I know I need to stop thinking worse case scenarios, but this really makes me want to move back to the United States or maybe just stay with my mom in NYC near the end and deliver there. The bad thing is my husband may miss delivery since he works in Canada. Positive thoughts, positive thoughts I'm saying to myself.


----------



## Kalush

Banana - Thanks!

Leah-Marie - Hope they can get her levels sorted quickly so you guys can go home. :hugs: Sounds like she's a strong little girl and will be able to handle this.

MrsMalcolm - All of that does sound stressful, lots of driving and border crossing. I hope you can figure out what is going to work best for you. It's really hard to relax in such an uncertain time. 


afm - Finally 4 weeks! It seems a long way until February and hopefully getting to hear a heartbeat. Hoping it'll will go by quickly.


----------



## MLsmomma

May I join? Just got my bfp this evening at 14dpo! I'm shocked because i totally felt out this month! I think I'm sure around September 20th!


----------



## bananabump

MLsmomma said:


> May I join? Just got my bfp this evening at 14dpo! I'm shocked because i totally felt out this month! I think I'm sure around September 20th!

Aw congratulations! I'll add you to the list xx


----------



## bananabump

I've thrown up twice this morning.. noooo! :(


----------



## RaspberryK

Mlsmomma congratulations! 

Banana bump Oh no! I'm sat in bed with a hot blackcurrant, trying to stop coughing because I gag every time I cough. 
Have you got any ginger or anything to help? I've not been feeling too bad yesterday and so far today, only been sick once and it was a couple of evenings ago. 
Wish me luck for working later, if anythings going to get me it'll be the smell of the fish xx


----------



## bananabump

RaspberryK said:


> Mlsmomma congratulations!
> 
> Banana bump Oh no! I'm sat in bed with a hot blackcurrant, trying to stop coughing because I gag every time I cough.
> Have you got any ginger or anything to help? I've not been feeling too bad yesterday and so far today, only been sick once and it was a couple of evenings ago.
> Wish me luck for working later, if anythings going to get me it'll be the smell of the fish xx

Eek good luck with that! It's making me feel sick just thinking about it lol Warm lemon squash seems to be helping and I've had a slice of toast so I'm feeling a bit better now, touch wood! xx


----------



## Tigerlilyb

Oh noo bananabump, I hope it's short lived for you!

Reminds me I need to get myself another pair of travel sickness bands :/


----------



## Twinks

Hope u feel better bananabump :-( my oh has been a star and taken lo out (he wants to go but something) so I can rest. Ds was up at 6am this morning and as I just couldn't get to sleep last night, I'm feeling crazy tired today. Going to have a little nap for a bit I think so I wake up refreshed


----------



## RaspberryK

I slept well last night 11-6 and then again till 9. 
Oh I love lemon flavour at the moment, mil and I went out weds and I had victorian recipe lemonade with ginger extract, I felt great after xx


----------



## Tigerlilyb

I think I'm out ladies, just started cramping and bleeding very heavily.

Hopefully I'll see a few of you on the pregnancy forums in a few months :/


----------



## babydust818

Tigerlilyb said:


> I think I'm out ladies, just started cramping and bleeding very heavily.
> 
> Hopefully I'll see a few of you on the pregnancy forums in a few months :/

Nooooo :cry: Have you felt anything prior to this? Did it all of a sudden happen? Oh hun, i'm so sorry. :hugs:


----------



## Tigerlilyb

Really sudden, I thought it was just bad stretching pains but it got worse and then I felt a gush when I coughed. I've been pretty stressed the past two days and my daughter nutted me in the pubic bone this morning but I doubt that has anything to do with it. 

Going to go to the doc to get my blood drawn and confirm it but I don't have much doubt in my mind at the moment.


----------



## babydust818

:cry: Sending prayers. Let us know what the drs say :hugs:


----------



## Jokerette

Tigerlily I am so sorry to hear that :cry:

Banana bump- oh no! I hope you feel better!!


----------



## loopy82

Hope you don't mind me joining you, my edd is August 30th (my birthday) but I reckon I'll go over. I have a two year old daughter and was on B&B a lot when I was pregnant with her and a little while after but not much since then. 

Am suffering horribly with MS already, it didn't start until around 8/9 weeks last time. I've been given cyclizine by the GP and am taking some vitamin B6, it seems to be taking the edge off but I still feel pretty awful. It went around 20 weeks last time and at the moment that seems a lifetime away!


----------



## Twinks

Oh Tigerlily I'm so sorry. Thinking of u and u just never know so wait to see what docs say. Big hugs to u x


----------



## bananabump

Tigerlily I am soo sorry hun. Big hugs xxx


----------



## bananabump

loopy82 said:


> Hope you don't mind me joining you, my edd is August 30th (my birthday) but I reckon I'll go over. I have a two year old daughter and was on B&B a lot when I was pregnant with her and a little while after but not much since then.
> 
> Am suffering horribly with MS already, it didn't start until around 8/9 weeks last time. I've been given cyclizine by the GP and am taking some vitamin B6, it seems to be taking the edge off but I still feel pretty awful. It went around 20 weeks last time and at the moment that seems a lifetime away!

I think I recognise your name :) I've got a two year old son. Congratulations! I'll add you to the list xx


----------



## nlk

Tigerlily I'm so sorry :hugs: thinking of you xx


----------



## sunshine8

May I please join your group ladies. My due date is somewhere around late August to early September. Thanks


----------



## babydust818

are any of u experiencing lower backache? I started getting it while working today.


----------



## qwk

so very sorry tigerlilly... big :hugs: to you...


----------



## Twinklie12

Ladies I think I am out. My HCG went down so it is only a matter of time till I miscarry. Good luck all. Xo


----------



## qwk

many :hugs: twinklie, I'm so sorry you are going through this :( I had an early loss in November, if you ever want to talk, message me.


----------



## loopy82

It seems I've joined at a bad time :( hugs to all that need them :hugs:


----------



## MLsmomma

babydust818 said:


> are any of u experiencing lower backache? I started getting it while working today.

I started getting a lower backache today too! I think it's the uterus growing?


----------



## Twinks

I'm really sorry Twinklie. Big hugs xx


----------



## lady luck12

MLsmomma said:


> babydust818 said:
> 
> 
> are any of u experiencing lower backache? I started getting it while working today.
> 
> I started getting a lower backache today too! I think it's the uterus growing?Click to expand...

Been having back pain for about a week & half now, although it seems to be easing today x x x
I've been getting my OH to rub my back & soaks in the bath help too


----------



## lady luck12

So sorry about your sad news twingle & tigerlily. Sending huge hugs & thinking of you both x x x


----------



## Leah_Marie

So sorry to read that we've had to say a goodbye to Twinklie and Tigerlily. My thoughts are with you at this time.

I'd just like to say a huge thank you to everyone who sent such lovely messages regarding Avia's diagnosis. We were discharged from hospital a couple of hours ago and although I am sure we are in for another sleepless night, I am overwhelmed at the support we've had as well as Avia's bravery. DH is of a medical background so is confident in insulin etc., so here's hoping I am a diabetes pro in no time too!


----------



## Tigerlilyb

So sorry Twinklie :hugs: I had to wait for a MC after similar news 2 years ago too, I'm here if you want to talk.


----------



## RaspberryK

I'm sorry girls for those of you who are out :-(

I remember you loopy! 
Xx


----------



## Belle Shine

So sorry twinkle and Tigerlily.

Leah Marie, glad to hear you are both home, I hope things start to get back to a relative normality for you soon.

I can't really tell if the MS is kicking in or not. I get queasy a lot and it stops when I'm eating, then it seems to start again after I finish eating... But that could just be that I am eating far too much and it becomes a bit of a vicious circle. 

I kind of want it to show that things are ok, but also I have a few long days next week and it would be really awful to be throwing up through them! Xx


----------



## loopy82

Wow, looks like I'm infamous! :haha: I was around quite a lot when Matilda was little :)


----------



## RaspberryK

I remember being glued to the forum during days long feeding sessions xx


----------



## loopy82

Yes, the bf forum was a lifesaver for me in the early days, I even made a real life friend there who I often meet up with (to be fair she doesn't live far from me :))


----------



## RaspberryK

That's so cool xx


----------



## babydust818

Loopy that is so awesome to meet a friend off the computer. I bet she has helped you tremendously through everything!

Tiger & Twinklie.... my heart is breaking for you. You're very strong girls. I've been through 2 losses. It's very hard. If you need anything at all just let me know! <3 :hugs:

Thanks everyone for the feedback about the backache. I was getting worried for a bit. I feel so much pressure down in the uterus area and also having the backache. I hope the baby is borrowing deep inside!!!! :cloud9:


----------



## bananabump

Congratulations Sunshine8 I'll add you to the list :)

I'm so sorry Twinklie... I.know numbers rarely lie but I do hope they're wrong xx

Babydust818 yes! I had horrible lower backache from week 4 until a few days ago. It's stopped now and been replaced with morning sickness I think lol

Leah-Marie Im so glad you're all home and Avia is doing ok. Love her name xx


----------



## MLsmomma

So now I'm nervous! I took a clear blue test and got my bfp. But now I'm reading about it being really bad for false positives! Eek!


----------



## MLsmomma

Well never mind! I took a clear blue digital and said pregnant 1-2! So I can relax now. I can't even believe it! I was so hopeful at first that I lurked this thread for a long time. Then I just felt "out" so I stopped lurking. 
Sorry for the rough time that's been going on this week with done ladies here. Hugs to everyone!


----------



## Kalush

Tigerlily and Twinklies - :hugs: I'm so sorry 

Leah-Marie - Glad you guys are home already. Hope she continues to do well.

Loopy - Welcome! Hope you ms doesn't stick around until 20 weeks this time.

MLsmomma - Congrats! 

Banana - Sorry ms got you. Hope it's not too bad and doesn't stick around long.

Count me in on the backache, I'm really hoping it'll go away fairly soon. It's definitely something I never had right away last time. Fatigue seems to be setting in also.


----------



## Tigerlilyb

Well ladies my bleeding slowed right down shortly after the waterfall that it was, and by the evening it had stopped altogether. No pain any more either so I'm holding on to a tiny glimmer of hope. Going to hopefully have a scan next week so I'll keep you all posted.


----------



## loopy82

Fingers crossed for you Tigerlilyb, hope it's good news next week.

She was amazing babydust818 and really helped me as we had quite a rough start. Anyone planning on breastfeeding I can't recommend the bf section on here enough. Get yourself a bf champion before baby arrives :thumbup:


----------



## RaspberryK

I second that loopy, I'm going to head over there and get one xx


----------



## lady luck12

Tigerlilyb said:


> Well ladies my bleeding slowed right down shortly after the waterfall that it was, and by the evening it had stopped altogether. No pain any more either so I'm holding on to a tiny glimmer of hope. Going to hopefully have a scan next week so I'll keep you all posted.

Keeping everything crossed that you have good news with your scan. Please keep us updated x x x


----------



## Jokerette

loopy82 said:


> Fingers crossed for you Tigerlilyb, hope it's good news next week.
> 
> She was amazing babydust818 and really helped me as we had quite a rough start. Anyone planning on breastfeeding I can't recommend the bf section on here enough. Get yourself a bf champion before baby arrives :thumbup:

I second that. I was a BFing champion too for a while and the boards helped me so much in the early days. Congrats on 33 months!!


----------



## loopy82

I hate ms so much :cry: was worried first thing because I didn't feel too bad and had some achy cramps and now I'm back in bed feeling sorry for myself after having to make a mad dash for the toilet. I'm not sure these tablets are actually doing anything but I'm scared to stop them and find out :nope:


----------



## Leah_Marie

Afternoon ladies!

Thanks again for all the lovely messages, it really does mean a lot. Thank you also for compliments of her name! We found it online really early in the pregnancy and from then onwards we knew she'd be called Avia. It suits her perfectly.

How is everyone feeling? Any plans for today? x


----------



## purplerat

Hi ladies, mind if I join your lovely group? I'm pregnant with number 3 and due September 21 st xx


----------



## Leah_Marie

Welcome and congratulations, purplerat!

How are you feeling so far?


----------



## purplerat

Thank you Leah_Marie. So far a bit crampy and tired and I have a congested nose. Still doesn't feel real, and I'm so worried about miscarriage as it's so early. Even though this is number 3 all those familiar pregnancy worries are back x


----------



## qwk

Congrats to the new BFPs and welcome!

Thinking of your tigerlilly!!!

About to go to brunch and then my swim class. Considering how bad I've felt lately I'm a little afraid of such a busy afternoon, seeing as I'm not planning to tell any of the people I will that I am pregnant!

Hope everyone is well!


----------



## bananabump

Congratulations purplerat! I'll add you to the list now :)

Good news is my MS seems to have just been a one off... bad news is I've got tonsillitis! Feeling so sorry for myself today and off to the Docs tomorrow! 

Ohh I'm going to pop over to the bf section then. I really want to succeed at it this time! :) With Leo, because of having to be resuscitated and being jaundiced he was really sleepy and would latch on but then unlatch 30 seconds later. I carried on for a couple of weeks but he lost almost 2lbs and went down to 5lbs so the midwives were concerned and I thought it would be best to change over to formula because he seemed to be able to get the milk out easier from bottles. I really regret not continuing though.


----------



## purplerat

Thanks bananabump x


----------



## PrincessTaz

Tigerlily and Twinklie I am so sorry you're going through this, big hugs for you both x


----------



## babydust818

purplerat said:


> Thank you Leah_Marie. So far a bit crampy and tired and I have a congested nose. Still doesn't feel real, and I'm so worried about miscarriage as it's so early. Even though this is number 3 all those familiar pregnancy worries are back x

I have the same symptoms and i worry about MC too. It's so hard! :hugs:


----------



## babydust818

Tigerlilyb said:


> Well ladies my bleeding slowed right down shortly after the waterfall that it was, and by the evening it had stopped altogether. No pain any more either so I'm holding on to a tiny glimmer of hope. Going to hopefully have a scan next week so I'll keep you all posted.

Sending you many positive vibes. I hope all is okay and you get positive news.


----------



## babydust818

Symptoms for today are about the same. I still wake up with stuffy nose and sore throat along with dry mouth. I also am still having the lower backache and a lot of ache in my ovaries. Feels like cramps, but at the same time it doesn't. That is about it for me!

How about everyone else?


----------



## Belle Shine

I'm struggling to keep up with you all but thinking of you Tigerlily. 

MS is definitely with me this morning. So far I haven't been sick but I know it is only a matter of time. Have crawled back to bed as I feel really sick whenever I move. Docs appointment this morning though.

Does anyone know if there is a Facebook group for us September ladies? Xx


----------



## lady luck12

Morning ladies,
Been awake for most of the night with pulling pains in stomach & just couldn't settle and toilet visits.
Totally wiped out today & I have a 11.5 hour shift to get through. This is going to be a challenage.
Hope everyone has a good day x x


----------



## RaspberryK

After a symptom free couple of days I feel a little nauseous this morning. 
I didn't sleep well and couldn't go back to sleep after dh went to work at 5 30.
Going to be a looong day. 
Xx


----------



## PrincessTaz

Belle Shine said:


> I'm struggling to keep up with you all but thinking of you Tigerlily.
> 
> MS is definitely with me this morning. So far I haven't been sick but I know it is only a matter of time. Have crawled back to bed as I feel really sick whenever I move. Docs appointment this morning though.
> 
> Does anyone know if there is a Facebook group for us September ladies? Xx

I think a Facebook group is a fab idea, it's easier to use I think and I feel more comfortable sharing bump and baby pics on a secret group than on a public forum. My September 2012 mum's facebook group is still going strong and we've become great friends and a good support network, we even have local meets xx


----------



## PrincessTaz

So I've created a secret Facebook group if anyone wants to join it. It's a totally secret group so only member will be able to see the group and anything posted in it. I'll add the link to my profile so if you wanna join to send me a friend request and then I can add you to the group :flower:

https://www.facebook.com/princess.t.sykes

Also I have been having the craziest and most vivid dreams every night, sometimes they are so real. Anyone else?


----------



## Belle Shine

That's fab Princess Taz. I am in a secret group for my dd and it is lovely so I thought it would be nice if there was another one for Sept Stars. I'll send you a friend request :) xx


----------



## loopy82

That link just takes me to my homepage PrincessTaz


----------



## Kobes Mummie

Heeey im glad I found this post. 
Iam due 19th Sept and my Ds will be turning 6 on the 20th. Busy month september as im a september baby too ")

Congratulations mummys to be.

Id love to join your FB group but when I click on it it sends me to my home page "( xx


----------



## Belle Shine

Me too, so I've just PMed you Princess Taz with my Name for Facebook, hope that is ok xx


----------



## PrincessTaz

Fixed the link, it should work now :) https://www.facebook.com/princess.t.sykes


----------



## Belle Shine

I've just got back from my doc appointment.. She was delighted for me and I didn't cry for once :happydance:.

Anyway, she said I had to book in with midwife at reception. Got to reception to find they don't do it there and they just gave me a pack and phone number to ring. Rang the number but had to leave a message and they should get back to me within 24hours. 

Bit of a run around but Hopefully I'll get a booking in date soon and, even better, a scan date. 
:thumbup:
Xx


----------



## loopy82

I've just requested you, I'm Katrina :)


----------



## Kobes Mummie

Ive requested you too.. Teri x


----------



## Kobes Mummie

Thanks Princess Taz. A brilliamt idea zx


----------



## PrincessTaz

The settings off the group are that any member can add a new member so if ever I'm not around anyone new can be added by you all :)

Can't believe I'll be 7 weeks tomorrow! It's going a lot quicker than the first time around, can't wait to get the date for my dating scan x


----------



## sunshine8

Pretty Ladies,

I have a question to ask- is anyone of you opting for the down syndrome screening? How important is this? We spoke to the nurse today and she asked us if we wanted the screening when we do our first ultrasound scan? its optional- so I am confused and a bit nervous.... Any advice please?


Hope you all feeling good, take care.


----------



## Kobes Mummie

Ive requested you too.. Teri x


----------



## bananabump

Great idea Princess Taz.. I'm still in our Sept 2011 fb group and we're all really good friends now and have met up quite a few times. Just added you :)


----------



## bananabump

Kobes Mummie said:


> Heeey im glad I found this post.
> Iam due 19th Sept and my Ds will be turning 6 on the 20th. Busy month september as im a september baby too ")
> 
> Congratulations mummys to be.
> 
> Id love to join your FB group but when I click on it it sends me to my home page "( xx

Congratulations :) I've added you to the list xx


----------



## bananabump

What's the name of the fb group? X


----------



## bananabump

sunshine8 said:


> Pretty Ladies,
> 
> I have a question to ask- is anyone of you opting for the down syndrome screening? How important is this? We spoke to the nurse today and she asked us if we wanted the screening when we do our first ultrasound scan? its optional- so I am confused and a bit nervous.... Any advice please?
> 
> 
> Hope you all feeling good, take care.

We had it done with our first son and probably will again this time. They just look at a few extra details on the scan and then send you a letter telling you whether the baby is at risk or not.

It's a very personal decision but for us I'd rather know. Not so that we could terminate the pregnancy as I would never do that, but so that we can be as prepared as possible when the baby is born.

My son was born with a limb difference which was never picked up on any scans so it was a big shock to us when he was born. I felt like the first few weeks/months were all consumed with worry/guilt/us doing as much research on his condition as possible. I would much rather have got all that out of the way before he was born x


----------



## nlk

The FB group sounds like a fab idea. I've sent you a request, Taz. I'm Natalie :)

We got our dating scan through in the post last week. I'm guessing it must have come through earlier, if you're all still waiting! It's for March 5th.

As excited as I am for that scan, we've had a worrying couple of days. I ended up in a&e on Saturday night in bad pain, with some spotting, and they were worried about ectopic. I ended up getting a scan, and they said that the sac can be seen in the right place, but they found a 3cm cyst on one of my ovaries which is full of blood. So I'm guessing that can account for both issues. It's worrying, but I'm having another scan tomorrow to check it again. And next week, because I went through the fertility clinic, I've been given an early viability scan, to check for issues that can arise with fertility treatments. So by the time I get to my dating scan, it will be my fourth!

We will probably do the DS testing. I'd rather know about it, like bananabump said, so I can get prepared for it.


----------



## babydust818

I will probably do the DS testing. Just so i would be prepared and such. 

I know this is a super weird question, but what does morning sickness feel like? I had pizza for the first time in MONTHS last night. I woke up at 4am not feeling good. I don't know if it was from the pizza or the start of morning sickness. I got up and went to the bathroom. After i was done i felt better, but still not 100%. I didn't have a stomach ache, but i did feel that knot in my throat.


----------



## Kobes Mummie

bananabump said:


> Kobes Mummie said:
> 
> 
> Heeey im glad I found this post.
> Iam due 19th Sept and my Ds will be turning 6 on the 20th. Busy month september as im a september baby too ")
> 
> Congratulations mummys to be.
> 
> Id love to join your FB group but when I click on it it sends me to my home page "( xx
> 
> Congratulations :) I've added you to the list xxClick to expand...

Thankyou sooo much xx


_*Edited*_


> You may not link to third party forums, chatrooms, competing pregnancy/parenting resources, competing groups/pages or unapproved social networking Web Sites (Example: Formspring.me. The only approved sites at this time for personal pages only are: Facebook, Twitter, Bebo, YouTube, Myspace).


----------



## Dinah93

I pressed multi-quote to loads and nothing has come up now :( Tried to take a day off the net yesterday, just focus on DD, but I did pop on really late about midnight when I couldn't sleep, again.

Requested to be fb friends, initials are AF. 

Yes we'll be doing the Downs screening. The combined test is non invasive, they look for some soft markers on the ultrasound, and take blood from you, then its only if you're classed as high risk they ask you about more invasive tests. For me the result was 1 in 19,000 so I found it very reassuring. 

Really sorry to the ladies in limbo, I hope the docs can provide some reassurance all is okay. 

Leah Marie, scary night but I'm so happy shes doing well now and they worked out the issue quickly. 

Had to take DD in for her monthly injection to help her fight off colds, and we were on the nicu ward office this time rather than the usual outpatients ward. I've been back to the nicu several times, as we try to do some fundraising for them every year, but this time it really hit me now I'm expecting again all we went through last time, and how terrifying it is that we might be back there again. I just keep getting myself so worked up about how this pregnancy is going to go, and it's very likely my last one so really I want to try to enjoy it. 

As DD was so early last time I couldn't BF, but I did express for 12 weeks. She never got the hang of latching (which I blame on her having a feeding tube, surely it must be harder to use her tongue or to get a seal with her lips with a tube down there?), and then I had to stop anyway as they needed to put me on some medication for a misdiagnosed condition. So while I want to try to bf this time my experience last time was very negative, and I don't know if I have it in me to pump for weeks on end again as I hated it so much last time.


----------



## Jokerette

I friend requested you on FB. my real name is Amy so hopefully you see the request.. Cant wait to join the group!


----------



## loopy82

Unfortunately we didn't find the screening very reassuring, they couldn't do the nuchal measurements at my 12 week scan as dd wouldn't co-operate and the my bloods came back as borderline high risk. We didn't know what to do for the best and it was incredibly stressful, in the end as there were absolutely no signs of soft markers at the 20 week scan so we left it and luckily everything was fine. If they can't get the measurements this time I will be considering not having the bloods done.


----------



## Lauren021406

Hi Ladies! 

can I join in I just got my positive pregnancy test today and my edd is 9/23! I do not confirm with the doctor until the 28th!


----------



## Kobes Mummie

Congratulations on your bfp x


----------



## bellaboo

Hi guys, sorry I've been Mia for a while, been so busy with work. Just caught up with everything.

Sorry to those whose babies have grown wings. 

Am 6 weeks today, I have my first mw appt tomorrow afternoon. Have had to tell a few people at work, due to needing time off for appointments and I don't like lying! Have told my parents and siblings, and dh parents. Have held off telling dh sister as she is just going through the adoption process and had a bit of bad news just before Xmas so they are to sure what's happening at the mo. 

Have hardly any symptoms, sore boobs and feeling very tired (also due to 2yr waking several times in the night recently, cutting 2nd molars!), have had the occasional Nausea when awake in the night, so hopefully it will stay at night time. 

This is my 2nd baby, we won't be finding out, even though I am very anal and like to have everything organised, like the surprise at the end of labour!

I have sent a request for the fb page, my name is Natalie


----------



## laurabe

HI can I join this thread . due date is 14th September


----------



## Buttercup84

PrincessTaz I just friend requested you to join the group :flower:


----------



## brbunch

Hello Ladies! I hope it is not too late to join :cloud9:

I found out I was expecting on Christmas Eve but with a couple miscarriages and an ectopic resulting in the loss of my right ovary in my past i've been pretty worried. My EDD is 9/2 and I am so excited. Today I am 6 w 6 d. 

Looking forward to getting to know you all.


----------



## Bellybump89

Hello ladies! May I join you? My name is grace and I have a 15 month old daughter and pregnant with #2.. I conceived both with pcos. I got kicked out of my august group because my due date changed to sept 1st. SO I had my scan today and everything is perfect so far! 

Is anyone here good with ramzi's method? I would love a guess! 

Due date: September 1st
Scan: 7weeks exact

P.s. Do we have a Facebook group?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## MrsMalcolm

Day 2 of bedrest and morning sickness has arrived with a vengeance. I finally was able to finish my breakfast about an hour ago. I feel so crappy. I can't wait for my husband to get home from work with some ginger ale. 

I was spotting yesterday, which prompted the doctor to order bed rest and double my progesterone dosage. I miscarried last year. Still spotting, but now brown or pinkish and only when I wipe. So that is a good sign. Plus showing new symptoms like morning sickness is also a good sign. I go back to the doctor Friday.


----------



## Kalush

PrincessTaz - Exciting about being 7 weeks! I sent you a message on facebook about joining the group, it'll be in the other tab(which I didn't know existed and found a message from 2012 there, oops)

Sunshine - We won't be doing the down syndrom screening, but unless we have any issues the only scan we plan to get is the 20 week one. 

Nlk - Glad everything is in the right place. I hope the cyst stops causing you pain. 

Lauren/Laurabe/brbunch/bellybump89 - Congrats and welcome!

MrsMalcom - Sorry about the ms. Glad your spotting is less and the Dr. is looking out for you. Hope they can give you some good news on Friday!


----------



## MLsmomma

Bellybump89 said:


> Hello ladies! May I join you? My name is grace and I have a 15 month old daughter and pregnant with #2.. I conceived both with pcos. I got kicked out of my august group because my due date changed to sept 1st. SO I had my scan today and everything is perfect so far!
> 
> Is anyone here good with ramzi's method? I would love a guess!
> 
> Due date: September 1st
> Scan: 7weeks exact
> 
> P.s. Do we have a Facebook group?

There is a Facebook group! If you look back a page you can find the link!


----------



## babydust818

Bellybump... welcome to the group! Love your sono. Did you get to hear a heartbeat?!?


----------



## MommyCandice

hey ladies how are you all doing? me morning sickness, and insomnia but exhausted. and today my oh lost his job which is really frusterating and stressful, trying not to stress out about it but completely easier said than done, felt like a failure as a mother cuz now I feel like I cant provide for the kids I do have let alone bring another into the world, just been a long, emotionally tiring day and now i cant sleep :S


----------



## PrincessTaz

Laurabe - Congratulations :)

Brbunch - Congratulations, same due date as me too :)

Bellybump89 - Congratulations. I have pcos too, my first was conceived with clomid but this ons is a natural surprise! I can't believe your August group kicked you out, that's a bit harsh but their loss is out gain, welcome to the group :)


Kalush - Just checked me messages and nothing has come through to my Inbox or others. 

MrsMalcolm - Hope you're feeling better soon and the spotting stops (hugs)

MommyCandice - I'm sorry about your oh losing his job, I can just imagine how stressful it must me but please don't feel bad. Kids need love above all and I'm sure they have that*In abundance. Really hope he finds something new soon though. I've been feeling really nauseous the last few days too and my boobs are getting really painful on a night when I sleep on my front


----------



## Dinah93

Welcome Lauren, Laura, Brbunch, Bellybump

Sorry about DH job MommyCandice, is there much hope of him getting another one? Is there any kind of social security over there that will cover him for a bit? I know how it feels to worry about money, this baby was a suprise for us as DH is still in his probabtionary period at work and we wanted to know we had a secure income incase I was made redundant. If his isn't made permenant in february we're going to have to sell the house very, very quickly and move back in with mum and dad (a challenge since they don't have a spare room as my brother moved home after uni, dad runs his business from the second bedroom and the forth is too small for a double bed and is DDs room for when she stays over.. hmm). 

MrsMalcolm, glad the spotting is going away, good news only on Friday for you x

Nausea well and truely settled in here, and the fatigue hits me about 3 or 4 every day, which is bad as I have to be awake for DD as hubby doesn't get in from work until 6.30-7. Dozed off while reading her a story yesterday so she clocked me with the book!


----------



## bananabump

Congratulations to all the new ladies! Just added you all to the list x

Brbunch we've got the same due date :)

Bellybump love your scan pic! I haven't even had my booking in appt yet! Midwife is coming on Sunday though.

Don't forget to join the fb group everyone! X


----------



## sunshine8

PrincessTaz said:


> Fixed the link, it should work now :) https://www.facebook.com/princess.t.sykes

Hello Taz,

I have send you a friend request on FB, my name is Ze.


----------



## qwk

Congrats to the new bfps!!

Mrsmalcolm - I hope bedrest continues to work and all is well! So sorry about the spotting :hugs:

Candice - ugh really sorry about DH's job, that is stressful! I hope he is able to find a new job quickly!

Dinah - sorry to hear about the MS. I was saying to DH the other day, I wonder when I will feel normal again??? Not exhausted/famished/nauseated/headachey most of the time? :wacko:

Not much going on over here, just tired and sick feeling...! Totally overdid it Sunday with a brunch and swim class back to back, fell asleep by 7:30 and didn't eve get to say goodnight to my son! My next scan isn't until January 24, way too long - patience is not my strong suit ;)


----------



## babydust818

Dr appt in an hour. It's for pregnancy confirmation and blood work. Wish me luck!


----------



## Leah_Marie

Finally getting back in to some normality and will join the FB group later as phone doesn't seem to like the link! 

Had pregnancy confirmed yesterday so very exciting! Catching up with all the posts I've missed in the past few days so bear with me! X


----------



## Bellybump89

babydust818 said:


> Bellybump... welcome to the group! Love your sono. Did you get to hear a heartbeat?!?

Thanks! I did get to hear the heartbeat it was 148 just like my daughters was



PrincessTaz said:


> Laurabe - Congratulations :)
> 
> Brbunch - Congratulations, same due date as me too :)
> 
> Bellybump89 - Congratulations. I have pcos too, my first was conceived with clomid but this ons is a natural surprise! I can't believe your August group kicked you out, that's a bit harsh but their loss is out gain, welcome to the group :)
> 
> 
> Kalush - Just checked me messages and nothing has come through to my Inbox or others.
> 
> MrsMalcolm - Hope you're feeling better soon and the spotting stops (hugs)
> 
> MommyCandice - I'm sorry about your oh losing his job, I can just imagine how stressful it must me but please don't feel bad. Kids need love above all and I'm sure they have that*In abundance. Really hope he finds something new soon though. I've been feeling really nauseous the last few days too and my boobs are getting really painful on a night when I sleep on my front

That's so awesome this one was a natural surprise! I used vitex last time and this time i used metformin and picked up my clomid but turns out I didn't need it lol


----------



## babydust818

The nurse came in and told me im just about 6 weeks and due Sept 12! Dr did a pap smear and took 7 viles of blood. I have to come in Thursday for another round of blood drawn to make sure hcg is doubling. Also have to drink one of those orange sugar drinks and fast for 8 hrs lol. I will feel calm and real good about everything once I hear the hcg level comparisons


----------



## Sks0730

I would like to join this group, got my bfp 2 days ago and would be due sept 22. I am so nervous and excited all at the same time. This is my first so I'm not really sure what to expect!


----------



## Petzy

Hi Girls! Welcome newcomers and congrats on your BFP's!

I had my first scan today.. DH and I saw the heartbeat and the little blob lol - it was really surreal and exciting - never had that before! Baby measured exactly 6 weeks as it should and heartbeat was perfect. We go back in 2 weeks for 2 month/8week ultrasound. We should see more then of baby too!

What a cool day :D


----------



## Sks0730

How does everyone here get such early dr apps? My dr said they would not see me til 9 weeks


----------



## lady luck12

Sks0730 said:


> How does everyone here get such early dr apps? My dr said they would not see me til 9 weeks

Depends on circumstances hun. I was due to see the midwife around 9 weeks but then due to my ops I've had they said I'd need an early scan.
Had one on Friday & it was just to make sure baby is where it should be. Got another one on Monday.
How you doing ?? x x


----------



## lady luck12

How's everyone doing today ?
Symptoms have increased last night which I'm glad puts me at ease.
Been feeling sick, more in the evening. Totally wiped out, really senatative boobs - can't even touch them & pulling in lower adoman.
x x x


----------



## Sks0730

I'm doing great, other than wanting to eat everything in sight and minor twinges here and there, I' m not really having any symptoms. I almost wish I was having more symptoms so it would feel more real, but then again I don't want to feel terrible all day.


----------



## lady luck12

Its catch 22, we want the symptoms to feel pregnant but dont want to feel rough lol xx


----------



## Petzy

Sks0730 said:


> How does everyone here get such early dr apps? My dr said they would not see me til 9 weeks

Everyone is different unfortunately... I am with a private fertility clinic and I think they do them every two weeks for the first trimester, then I will be referred to an OB. But I do appreciate the extra scans for sure.. helps a little for the extra reassurance but at the same time, it doesn't change the outcome of anything. I am excited for the next one in two weeks to see how much it changes.


----------



## Petzy

lady luck12 said:


> Its catch 22, we want the symptoms to feel pregnant but dont want to feel rough lol xx

Very true lol... I can say with confidence that I do not want morning sickness though haha.. so far, sore boobs, VERY tired, sore hips, and that's about it :) Not great but could be much worse


----------



## MrsMalcolm

Petzy said:


> lady luck12 said:
> 
> 
> Its catch 22, we want the symptoms to feel pregnant but dont want to feel rough lol xx
> 
> Very true lol... I can say with confidence that I do not want morning sickness though haha.. so far, sore boobs, VERY tired, sore hips, and that's about it :) Not great but could be much worseClick to expand...

Yes I was so sick yesterday, vomiting all day. I couldn't keep anything down. But today, so far i feel absolutely fine. I do know as happy as I am to see another symptom, that is one that I don't know if I can handle on a regular basis.


----------



## Naaxi

Hello ladies! Could I join you? Due September 18th :) Looks like I am the only one with that due date if I didn't miss anyone haha :) 

And my GP doesn't want to see me until 12 weeks! So that's the second week in March lol! I am dying already


----------



## Kobes Mummie

Naaxi said:


> Hello ladies! Could I join you? Due September 18th :) Looks like I am the only one with that due date if I didn't miss anyone haha :)
> 
> And my GP doesn't want to see me until 12 weeks! So that's the second week in March lol! I am dying already

Oh my an I moaned about waiting till tomorrow. Im due the 19th yay. Congratulations and gl xx


----------



## Naaxi

Wow tomorrow?! What will your appointment consist of? My first pregnancy had spotting so I already had two ultrasounds before I was 12 weeks! So this is new territory for me haha.


----------



## Kittycat155

Due 28th based off O date. Ready to try again as had MC @ 9 weeks and 2 chemicals after.


----------



## bananabump

Congratulations Sks0730, Naaxi and Kittycat155 :) I'll add you all to the list now! Hope you're all feeling ok x


----------



## Tigerlilyb

I had some wonderful news this morning! Had a scan and there was my beanie measuring just right, with a healthy little heartbeat :cloud9:

The bleeding was caused by a haematoma which shouldn't cause any complications. 

Thank you all so much for your kind thoughts and support, it really meant a lot :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







6w1ds.png
File size: 162.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## bananabump

Tigerlilyb said:


> I had some wonderful news this morning! Had a scan and there was my beanie measuring just right, with a healthy little heartbeat :cloud9:
> 
> The bleeding was caused by a haematoma which shouldn't cause any complications.
> 
> Thank you all so much for your kind thoughts and support, it really meant a lot :hugs:

Ahh that's fantastic news! So lovely xx


----------



## babydust818

got my hcg levels back today... 16,478!!!! I'm either measuring a week ahead or possibility of twins?! thats high for 5 weeks


----------



## Jokerette

Omg I can't wait for you to find out!!


----------



## Petzy

Very Happy for you TigerLily that everything is ok with your bean :) xx


----------



## PrincessTaz

That's brilliant news TigerlilyB, so happy everything is ok xx


----------



## Tigerlilyb

Added you on fb Princess Taz, I'm Robyn J on there :D


----------



## qwk

Great news tigerlily!!


----------



## loopy82

Fantastic news tigerlilyb! :D


----------



## chippyslady

:hi: ladies! I'd love to join! I'm due September 18th - yay!


----------



## chippyslady

Great, great news tigerlily! Sorry, I should have read other posts before I posted. Naaxi - we are due the same day and both we are second babies!


----------



## MrsMalcolm

Great news Tigerlilly. I have been spotting, i am trying to stay hopeful since bleeding doesn't always mean something is wrong. i can't wait for my first scan. Will certainly put my mind at ease.


----------



## Naaxi

chippyslady said:


> Great, great news tigerlily! Sorry, I should have read other posts before I posted. Naaxi - we are due the same day and both we are second babies!

Hello! :wave: That's awesome. How old is your first? My son is 27.5 months.


----------



## lady luck12

Tigerlilyb said:


> I had some wonderful news this morning! Had a scan and there was my beanie measuring just right, with a healthy little heartbeat :cloud9:
> 
> The bleeding was caused by a haematoma which shouldn't cause any complications.
> 
> Thank you all so much for your kind thoughts and support, it really meant a lot :hugs:

Amazing news, glad everything is ok x x


----------



## chippyslady

Naaxi - my daughter will be 3 in March so they are close in age! And ooooo, you are in Canada! I have wanted to go there for so long!


----------



## Dinah93

Tigerlilyb said:


> I had some wonderful news this morning! Had a scan and there was my beanie measuring just right, with a healthy little heartbeat :cloud9:
> 
> The bleeding was caused by a haematoma which shouldn't cause any complications.
> 
> Thank you all so much for your kind thoughts and support, it really meant a lot :hugs:

Fantastic news! 

Started on labetalol to lower my blood pressure today as it had risen to 139/95. Dr had the encouraging words that 'I'm sure you'll be maxed out on this before long'. Way to keep me positive!


----------



## Kittycat155

Got to take a Clearblue week estimator test:) Showing it to husband in hour when he gets home with a few gifts from the baby. Pregnant 1-2:)))))))


----------



## Naaxi

chippyslady said:


> Naaxi - my daughter will be 3 in March so they are close in age! And ooooo, you are in Canada! I have wanted to go there for so long!

Thats is awesome :) It really is quite gorgeous here, you should come. But I would recommend the summer time if you dont like well below freezing temperatures haha!

I am so impatient to start showing already! :haha: Hopefully the time will go by quickly, but I remember last time I had two ultrasounds before 12 weeks and it still seemed like forever... now I dont even get an appointment until 12 weeks and I am not getting the nuchal scan so I don't know when I will get to see this little lol! I guess I will just have have cross my fingers and hope all is going well until March!

Dinah, hopefully your blood pressure lowers!

Kittycat, so exciting! :) Best of luck talking to your hunny!


----------



## Kalush

Tigerlily - That's great news! So happy for you.

Naaxi - Congrats. I hear you on the waiting. My first appointment is going to be the last week of February, it seems like forever.

Dinah - Hope your blood pressure gets back to normal. Stupid doctor, not something you should say to a pregnant woman.

Kittycat - Congrats! How did you tell your husband?


----------



## whigfield

Tentatively moving over here if you ladies will let me.. :blush:

I am apparently 3 weeks and 4 days today, and due September 28th! This baby is a clomid baby, and I got my first BFP at 9dpo.. And it's now 11dpo and the lines are getting stronger. :happydance:

We've had 3 losses so I am so nervous but fingers crossed we'll be able to stick around here!


----------



## purplerat

Congratulations whigfield, welcome and happy 9 months :) x


----------



## Jokerette

Welcome Whitfield!! Congrats!


----------



## Petzy

Morning ladies.. well I woke up today and for the first time no sore boobs... made me really nervous. I know symptoms can come and go but It still freaks me out :( I am very fatigued still so there is that! lol


----------



## chippyslady

Welcome and congrats whitfield! Hi Petzy - yes, I've heard symptoms come and go to but I'm always poking at my boobs to see if they are still sore - I'm sure that looks interesting to anyone who catches me doing it - ha! I've started to get nauseous today which is earlier than with DD. So that is exciting and frightening all at the same time. It's not bad, and if it was like this the entire time, I would be THRILLED but if it is a pre-cursor, I'm in trouble.


----------



## Jokerette

I got an early ultrasound today so check on some cramping I had been having. I actually got the script from the ultrasound back in November but had to cancel my appointment. So I went today! While they were checking my ovaries for cysts, or to find out what could be causing my cramping, they checked out the baby! It was too early to see a heart beat (darn I should have waited another week)... we saw a perfect gestational sac and yolk sac! Just like it should look for 5w4d! :)
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=722049&amp;d=1389890454


----------



## Kittycat155

Nice scan!!!


----------



## Kittycat155

Whigfield we are due same day:) I have had 1 MC at 9 weeks and 2 chems so in same boat of hoping this is IT! Also LTTTC. Good luck:)


----------



## whigfield

Thanks ladies! :hugs:

@Kittycat Yay! Sorry to hear of your losses and the LTTTC (I'd never wish either of those on ANYONE), but it's nice to have someone in a similar situation to me.. Especially being due on the same day! :happydance:

@Jokerette What a lovely scan! Will you have another one as follow up or are they satisfied that baby is in the right place and everything now? :flower:


----------



## Jokerette

whigfield said:


> Thanks ladies! :hugs:
> 
> @Jokerette What a lovely scan! Will you have another one as follow up or are they satisfied that baby is in the right place and everything now? :flower:

I'm not really sure! I have an appt with my Dr on Monday so I'm sure we'll discuss it then. I know I will go in for sure around 12 weeks for the NT scan, so I will probably have to wait until that one.

Part of me is kicking myself... i should have scheduled this one for NEXT week so i could see the heartbeat. But i feel good knowing its all developing nicely :)


----------



## Kittycat155

Whigfield I know just what you mean! Last time I found out I was pregnant it was about 20 days after O more or les this time I said to husband great even MORE of stress wait to get to 13 weeks. My boobs did not hurt nearly as bad and I am already a little sick at certain things-brushing teeth is gag inducing. Just the thought. And last time when baby came it was obvious I was further along by features but size alone had me weeks behind. So hopefully that means this one is growing good! You going to get monitored more closely considering you used meds in general and also from history?


----------



## whigfield

@Jokerette Maybe they'll do another one for you at around 7 weeks? At least if they don't it still breaks up the wait time for the 12 week scan? :happydance:

@Kittycat That's good re the symptoms! I really want to start getting morning sickness soon (I know that everyone thinks I'll regret it.. But I really do want it for the security factor!). All I have really is tiredness and boob tenderness, but they're not tender all the time.. I poke them a lot to make sure they're still hurting. :haha: I should think we'll definitely be monitored more closely this time. I should be going for bloods on Monday just to make sure it's all rising correctly, and the FS mentioned that we'll have our first scan at 7 weeks. I might book additional scans privately too, not sure. Just glad we sorted all our finances before this baby and we're in a good position to do things like that if we need to. :flower: We ended up having 5 scans with the last baby!

What about you?

After the bleeding I had last pregnancy (was literally every day), I am super nervous of seeing any this time. I'm only 11dpo but nothing yet thankfully! :happydance:


----------



## Kittycat155

I had a few gifts and when he got to the lottery tickets I asked who do you think it's from? He guessed my Mom who is KNOWN to give lottery tickets, and then few others. Said nope it's from, and gave him the test stick. 

He lost. Baby don't like him lmaoooooo. But seriously he was shocked again. He is the type who change affects him even when it is good change. We both are for most part. And after what he saw me go through last time I think he is worried. I slipped into a bad state for few weeks. Got better as time went on.


----------



## Kittycat155

Last time I had bleeding for last 3 or so weeks. Spotting first few days then heavier and heavier until I knew in heart and then went to ER. So yeah I was thinking the SAME thing today. I know bleeding is not the end automatically but feel it very well could be for me.

Yeah same thing. My boobs are not 24/7 but last 2 nights been bad and had heartburn last night too. I can not WAIT for MS. I know last time cherry drops helped a lot. I would pop another when first was almost gone. Only felt BAD BAD when I had finished eating for about hour after so I ate 2 big meals instead of 3 regular. Last time I did not start feeling anything MS wise until few weeks post O. So take that is good. It was days after my Mom had said oh no MS yet? THANKS Mom! 

I was SO tired few dpo and then ok now pretty beat. Feel glued when I sit or lay down. I was in bathroom thinking well could just nap here for a bit as it was comfy(tub is right in front so had legs propped up)

Going to tell Mom within few days. Know I can not hide MS from her for long and REALLY want to tell her anyway. Only reason I am debating it is if something happens will she deal with it ok again.


----------



## whigfield

@Kittycat I keep trying to calm myself, since last time was really 50/50. If the bleed hadn't grown so much, it likely would have been fine... Just inconvenient and stressful. :haha: 

Oh god at your mom! That sounds like something my mom would say. :haha: I hope I feel at least a little bit of morning sickness rather than none at all, but I guess there are ladies out there who never get it! It was only VERY mild in my last pregnancy and like I said, that pregnancy would have been fine without that bleed, so maybe I am one of them? (Watch me get struck down with it BAD next week! :haha:)

I'm really tired at the moment and keep having to take naps during the day which is unlike me, but luckily I work from home (self-employed) so I can just nap when I need to and catch up later.

Good on telling your mom! I told mine straight away. She was so supportive through everything (though sometimes prone to saying silly things :haha:) and even carries around a scan photo of the last baby in her purse. :cry: I know that if anything happens this time I'll need her so it was very natural for us to tell her straight away. DH's mom can wait until 12 weeks though! :haha:


----------



## chippyslady

OMG! I know what you mean about waiting to tell DH's mom. We told both our parents the first time around (when I had a chemical) and my parents were very supportive when it happened but DH's parents said they were 'very hurt and upset.' Duh! How they heck do they think we felt? So we waited until 7 weeks with DD to tell them and will probably wait the same or more this time. It's always so hard to know when to tell people.....


----------



## whigfield

@chippyslady That's better than my MIL!! She never said a WORD about it after it happened and really didn't seem to be affected at all. But she's made it clear she "expects to know before other people" and "better not find out over facebook"... So.. Guess how she'll be finding out this time. :haha:


----------



## Petzy

Nice Scan pic Jokerette! You will see the HB next time I am sure! xx Thats great


----------



## Tigerlilyb

chippyslady said:


> OMG! I know what you mean about waiting to tell DH's mom. We told both our parents the first time around (when I had a chemical) and my parents were very supportive when it happened but DH's parents said they were 'very hurt and upset.' Duh! How they heck do they think we felt? So we waited until 7 weeks with DD to tell them and will probably wait the same or more this time. It's always so hard to know when to tell people.....

Good grief the nerve of your in laws! 

On another note your daughter has a really awesome middle name :D


----------



## Kittycat155

Whigfield LMAO!!! I like your style! I am just so THIRSTY. I can normally go hours ad be like crap I want a drink. I was eating and had to stop and get a drink cause felt I could not finish.

My husband can tell his family when/if he wants. I have no interaction with his parents and only limited with his siblings. The parents are racist towards me and siblings are ok but no real reason to talk being I never see them.

Also guess in Moms time you knew based on symptoms and missed period. No home tests. And now you find out 9/10 DPO on. So amazing what can happen in 30 years or so.


----------



## RaspberryK

Awesome scan jokerette xx


----------



## chippyslady

Thanks Tigerlily! And your daughter has a gorgeous first name as well. :D WTF - whig? I can't believe your MIL didn't say a word and then wants to be the first to know? Oy. And MIL lives here (about 30 minutes away) but my parents live 900 miles away in CO. Boo! Sometimes, I just want my mom during all of this worrying yet joy, ya know?

Jokerette - gorgeous scan and one for the memory books!


----------



## Naaxi

My MIL was so disappointed and not happy for us at all when we told her I was pregnant in April... but at least she said sorry when I lost it. I send hugs. Not sure when we are telling MIL this time.


----------



## Leinzlove

Hi everyone! I'd love to join you ladies! I'm expecting #3 and due Sept. 26.

I'm a bit reserved as I've had 2 early losses in 3 months, with the last being just 3 weeks ago. I'm hoping this is my sticky!

Congrats everyone! H&H 9 months!


----------



## Naaxi

Hello and welcome, leinzlove. I hope this is your sticky!!

How is everyone feeling?


----------



## MommyCandice

hi ladies, i am so tired and achy all over this time :D
when we told mil and fil this past weekend i really was worried before hand that they would chew our head off but instead they were very supportive and excited. 
Think I'm going to ask my doctor is they are watching my closer this time around due to the anticonvulsants I am on and that fact that they can cause spina bifida that part rele worries me and def keeps me up many a nights


----------



## Leinzlove

MommyCandice: I sure hope they would be monitoring you better. The pro's must outweigh the cons or they wouldn't allow you to take it. All will be well.

AFM: Already tired.


----------



## MommyCandice

I have an appointment set with my neurologist and another specialist to talk about the pros and cons of both having a seizure and what the meds will do so they can decide whether its better to keep me on them or not im just worried


----------



## Leinzlove

Ahhh... I see. Try not to worry. :hugs: 

I also have 2 toddlers. A little girl just a few months older than yours. And a little girl that just turned 1 on Wednesday! :)


----------



## Dinah93

whigfield said:


> Tentatively moving over here if you ladies will let me.. :blush:
> 
> I am apparently 3 weeks and 4 days today, and due September 28th! This baby is a clomid baby, and I got my first BFP at 9dpo.. And it's now 11dpo and the lines are getting stronger. :happydance:
> 
> We've had 3 losses so I am so nervous but fingers crossed we'll be able to stick around here!

Welcome and best wishes for a sticky bean this time. 



Jokerette said:


> I got an early ultrasound today so check on some cramping I had been having. I actually got the script from the ultrasound back in November but had to cancel my appointment. So I went today! While they were checking my ovaries for cysts, or to find out what could be causing my cramping, they checked out the baby! It was too early to see a heart beat (darn I should have waited another week)... we saw a perfect gestational sac and yolk sac! Just like it should look for 5w4d! :)
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=722049&amp;d=1389890454

How clear! Brilliant scan pic. 



Leinzlove said:


> Hi everyone! I'd love to join you ladies! I'm expecting #3 and due Sept. 26.
> 
> I'm a bit reserved as I've had 2 early losses in 3 months, with the last being just 3 weeks ago. I'm hoping this is my sticky!
> 
> Congrats everyone! H&H 9 months!

Nice to have you on the thread, fingers crossed its 3rd time lucky. 

So sick of feeling sick. Hubby snuck up behind me last night and kissed me on the side of my neck and I retched! Just couldn't cope with it being touched. Feel like a half wife and mum atm, usually go to a playgroup today but not going as I feel too sick, DD is teething too so all she wants to do is snuggle on my knee with her books so to be fair I doubt she'd get much out of it today.


----------



## loveandterror

Hey girls , im due with number 1 on the 22nd of sept. , ill visit my gp on tuesday :happydance:
Cant wait for my septemBun :happydance:


----------



## Leah_Marie

Hi everyone!

Apologies for my prolonged absence, it's been a whirlwind week but everything seems to be a bit calmer now that the weekend is here.

I'm 5+6 today and feeling very tired! Had the week off of work because of Avia's diabetes but still exhausted despite this. Think I may need to invest in some iron tablets!

How is everyone?


----------



## Kittycat155

How do I get my start into signature and to be center?

Nevermind had option turned off for advanced settings as tried to make this site faster. Something is wrong with my username as site is FAST when I am not logged in but minute I log in slows down. 2 laptops chrome, firefox and IE all same crap.


----------



## chippyslady

:hi: leinzlove, MommyCandice and loveand terror! Leinzlove - I have a good feeling about this one. :) MommyCandice - asking the docs to monitor you will definitely give you peace of mind. Like Leinz said, they wouldn't let you take it if it were that dangerous.

AFM: Very tired, sore bb's and nausea comes and goes. I POAS again this morning just so I could see a darker line and it made me happy! First pic is 13 dpo and second pic is this morning at 20 dpo.
 



Attached Files:







rsz_1.10.14 light.jpg
File size: 15 KB
Views: 6









rsz_1.17.14.jpg
File size: 11.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## bananabump

Hi sorry I've been a bit absent lately.. I've been suffering really badly with tonsillitis all week and still feel rubbish so I've been sleeping a lot! Also feeling nauseous a lot so haven't eaten much :( 

Congratulations to all the newbies! I'll add you all to the list now :)

Jokerette your scan is fab! I've got an early one on the 29th.. can't wait xx


----------



## chippyslady

Sorry to hear about tonsilitis banana! Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## HisGrace

Hi ladies. I am due with #2 on September 19th. This was a surprise, but we are happy.


----------



## lady luck12

Hi Ladies,
How's everyone doing?
My boobs are super senative & extreamly tired this week. Having really pulling pains too, scared me a bit too.
Excited and nervous about my scan on Monday x x x


----------



## MrsMalcolm

Today is not a good day. I am trying to stay hopeful and positive, but it is really hard. Today I had my first scan, thinking it would bring some piece of mind since I have been spotting since Sunday and on bedrest at doctor's orders. But the sonographer saw no gestational sac, no heartbeat, nothing. I broke down and she tried to comfort me, but what could she say. She sent my results to the doctor right away and he called to tell me not to worry that although I a 6 week, 4 days according to LMP, I may not be as far along based on conception. He said it may be too early to see anything and we may need to wait a week or two for another scan. Still my mind is not at ease, especially after learning that according to my blood work last Friday my progesterone was only 7. My HCG was 450 which is fine for early pregnancy, but 7 for progesterone is not good. I have been taking 400 mg of progesterone since last Friday hoping it will make the difference. I have been experiencing morning sickness, nausea and vomiting for the past week, which the doctor says is a good sign. Right now I have to wait until Monday to see if HCG and progesterone are rising and maybe this is just a case of a scan too early or if it is declining and I have already lost the baby. I miscarried last year, it took 11 months to get pregnant again. I really don't think my heart can handle another loss.


----------



## lady luck12

MrsMalcom - really hope its a too early scan & have everything crossed it all works out. x x x


----------



## Tigerlilyb

MrsMalcom try not to worry, as you said your hcg was only 450 a week ago (so guessing it'll be around about 3500-4000ish now? just a guess) and they usually won't even do a scan until hcg is at 2000ish - this is when you'll see an empty gestational sac and that's all (sometimes not even that). I only got to see a yolk sac and foetal pole this week and my hcg was at 250k+.

It does sound like you ovulated late :hugs: LMP dates can be so worrying! Your symptoms are really promising :)


----------



## Dinah93

loveandterror said:


> Hey girls , im due with number 1 on the 22nd of sept. , ill visit my gp on tuesday :happydance:
> Cant wait for my septemBun :happydance:

Congrats and welcome! 



MrsMalcolm said:


> Today is not a good day. I am trying to stay hopeful and positive, but it is really hard. Today I had my first scan, thinking it would bring some piece of mind since I have been spotting since Sunday and on bedrest at doctor's orders. But the sonographer saw no gestational sac, no heartbeat, nothing. I broke down and she tried to comfort me, but what could she say. She sent my results to the doctor right away and he called to tell me not to worry that although I a 6 week, 4 days according to LMP, I may not be as far along based on conception. He said it may be too early to see anything and we may need to wait a week or two for another scan. Still my mind is not at ease, especially after learning that according to my blood work last Friday my progesterone was only 7. My HCG was 450 which is fine for early pregnancy, but 7 for progesterone is not good. I have been taking 400 mg of progesterone since last Friday hoping it will make the difference. I have been experiencing morning sickness, nausea and vomiting for the past week, which the doctor says is a good sign. Right now I have to wait until Monday to see if HCG and progesterone are rising and maybe this is just a case of a scan too early or if it is declining and I have already lost the baby. I miscarried last year, it took 11 months to get pregnant again. I really don't think my heart can handle another loss.

Keeping my fingers crossed for you. Hopefully you're just a few days out. When I went for an early scan she said they don't normally do them until at least 6 weeks as often they can't see anything before then.


----------



## Leah_Marie

Welcome and congratulations to all of our new members. 

Banana, boo, tonsillitis is no fun! Hope you feel much better soon.

MrsMalcolm, it's easier said than done for us to say not to worry so I will keep everything crossed for you. Hopefully your dates are just a little off and so baby was still too small to be seen. Please keep us updated and big hugs in the mean time.

What's everyone up to today and tomorrow? DH started his run of night shifts last night so we'll be out of the house for most of today so he can sleep. My plans include food shopping, getting some new ballet shoes for Avia and popping over to see a friend after lunch. Busy busy! Still feeling tired so think it'll be an early night for me!


----------



## qwk

mrsmalcolm - big hugs to you, I too hope it was just a little too early to see!! thinking of you this weekend...


----------



## lady luck12

Hi Leah,
Have started to do the housework this morning but totally wiped out now, so may need a nap despite having a layin this morning xx x 
Hope everyone has a good weekend


----------



## Leinzlove

I ended up having a Chemical. H&H 9 months to you all! :)


----------



## whigfield

So sorry to hear Leinz. :hugs:


----------



## Naaxi

Hello ladies :) Welcome loveandterror.

So sorry leinzlove. :hugs: I hope your rainbow comes soon.

So I got my betas back from 15 and 18 dpo, they were 128 and 538 so more than doubled, so I am a bit relieved.

Is there anyone in this group who is still nursing a LO? I still nurse my son, usually only when he wakes and goes to bed (he is 27.5 months) but now he has strep and is wanting it more... anyways.. it would be nice to talk to another nursing mum if there is one here :)


----------



## HisGrace

Naaxi said:


> Hello ladies :) Welcome loveandterror.
> 
> So sorry leinzlove. :hugs: I hope your rainbow comes soon.
> 
> So I got my betas back from 15 and 18 dpo, they were 128 and 538 so not that doubled, so I am a bit relieved.
> 
> Is there anyone in this group who is still nursing a LO? I still nurse my son, usually only when he wakes and goes to bed (he is 27.5 months) but now he has strep and is wanting it more... anyways.. it would be nice to talk to another nursing mum if there is one here :)

I'm still nursing my son. He's not taking well to solids so he nurses a lot. I'm a bit nervous about it all.


----------



## Kittycat155

So sorry Leinzlove. I had 2 back to back before this pregnancy. Hugs to you and family.


----------



## Tigerlilyb

I'm still nursing my daughter, she's not taking well to the decrease in supply :( She doesn't ask to nurse more often than she used to but she'll constantly pop on and off and cry for more when she does! It was so painful at first but I think I've gotten used to it. 

I'm sorry to hear that Leinz :hugs:


----------



## Naaxi

HisGrace said:


> Naaxi said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies :) Welcome loveandterror.
> 
> So sorry leinzlove. :hugs: I hope your rainbow comes soon.
> 
> So I got my betas back from 15 and 18 dpo, they were 128 and 538 so not that doubled, so I am a bit relieved.
> 
> Is there anyone in this group who is still nursing a LO? I still nurse my son, usually only when he wakes and goes to bed (he is 27.5 months) but now he has strep and is wanting it more... anyways.. it would be nice to talk to another nursing mum if there is one here :)
> 
> I'm still nursing my son. He's not taking well to solids so he nurses a lot. I'm a bit nervous about it all.Click to expand...




Tigerlilyb said:


> I'm still nursing my daughter, she's not taking well to the decrease in supply :( She doesn't ask to nurse more often than she used to but she'll constantly pop on and off and cry for more when she does! It was so painful at first but I think I've gotten used to it.
> 
> I'm sorry to hear that Leinz :hugs:

Hi ladies :) Thank you for replying. It just makes me nervous as I had a loss in May at 6+3 and always kind of worried nursing may be why. So I am glad I am not the only one in this thread. I know that a lot of women have babies hat at perfect while nursing, though so I am probably just crazy hormonal hehe.


----------



## kittylady

Hi I'm due on the 30th :) I am still nursing my 17 month old as well and trying to keep it all to myself until after 12 weeks. Hope you all have happy and healthy pregnancy.:thumbup:


----------



## Naaxi

Hi kittylady! Welcome! Wow, we are already at the end of September! And thank you for sharing your nursing info :D Definitely makes me feel better.


----------



## Kittycat155

Happy to see some really early testers! I had to laugh at my ticker as it has that I have not implanted yet got positive 10dpo for sure and something even 9dpo. So definatley implanted! Love seeing the long term breast feeders too!


----------



## qwk

I am still nursing my two year old :) he has definitely been requesting to bf more often since my bfp!!


----------



## qwk

So sorry for your loss Leinz :( :hugs:


----------



## Kalush

Leinz - :hugs: Sorry for you loss. 

Mrs_Malcolm - :hugs: Hoping you are earlier than you thought. By lmp I would be over 6 weeks, but am really 5. This early that is a big difference. Hope you get good news next time.

Ladyluck - I've been pretty tired today today. I did take a nap while DD was sleeping, it was great.

Naaxi - YaY for great numbers!

It's great to see so many people still nursing in this thread. I'm still nursing my 21 month old too. She's been asking more, but I think we're going to stick with the 4 times a day. Especially with being crazy sore, hoping that will go away eventually.


----------



## Naaxi

qwk said:


> I am still nursing my two year old :) he has definitely been requesting to bf more often since my bfp!!

Yay! Very close to my son's age too. :) I never minded it much before but right now I cringe every time he nurses and I usually have to cut it shorter than what he wants. I feel bad but OW.


----------



## bananabump

So sorry leinz xx


----------



## whigfield

Yay! Hi and welcome kittylady! :happydance:

I am officially... 4 weeks today. :haha:


----------



## lady luck12

Morning ladies,
Woken with server back pain & strenching in belly too. 
Got my scan tomorrow, feeling nervous & excited at the same time. 
How's everyone else doing today x x x


----------



## loveandterror

lady luck12 said:


> Morning ladies,
> Woken with server back pain & strenching in belly too.
> Got my scan tomorrow, feeling nervous & excited at the same time.
> How's everyone else doing today x x x

morning!

i have nausea, usually after taking my pregnancy care vitamins, other than that i don't have a whole lot of symptoms. fatigue during the day, pinching and pulling usually in the evening. other than that everythings fine.
i'm going to see my gp on tuesday and am hoping for a midwife appointment around 8 weeks. i really hope that everything worked out fine and that there's going to be a heartbeat. i'm sooo scared and nervous :wacko:


----------



## Leah_Marie

So sorry to hear that Leinz. Hope to see you back in first tri soon.

Welcome and congratulations to our new expectant mummies. Wishing you a healthy 9 months.

How is everyone feeling? Started taking some iron two days ago and feeling a bit better already which is nice! Off to soft play with Avia and some friends this afternoon. 

Have barely seen DH for the past few days because he's on nights. Although it's part of his job I really dislike it because we miss him lots!


----------



## bananabump

Congrats Kittylady! :)

I had my booking in appt this morning and my midwife is really lovely! I'm having a scan in 10-14 days to check my dates, can't wait! And I've got to ring tomorrow to make an appt to get my bloods done before my scan and to have the flu vaccine. It all seems more real now! 

Still not really having any symptoms apart from nausea but my tonsillitis/cold is probably just masking them lol

Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## loopy82

Sorry to hear that leinz :( hope you get your bfp soon.

Another nurser here too, my dd is two and a half. She doesn't nurse very much now but it is starting to get painful when she does.


----------



## lady luck12

Love&terror - try taking tablet in the evening, thats what I do

Leinz - so sorry, hope to see you back soon. Take care
Xxx


----------



## qwk

Lady Luck - good luck with your scan!!

Bananabump - so sorry to hear about the tonsillitis, I had that in college on e and remember it was awful!

Naaxi and the other nursers - hello all! Glad there are several of us! I find that the pain gets worse sometimes then will be better for a while. Quinton has always been a gentle nursling thankfully. I have read it doesn't get really bad until a bit farther along... Yay?


----------



## Naaxi

My boobs are just so sensitive that it is irritating when he nurses and I can only stand a few minutes before trying to deter him. If it were up to him, I am sure he would stay on the boob all day and night. Silly boy.


----------



## kittylady

Hi

Thanks for all the congrats :) I don't seem to be getting sore boobs at the moment which is probably good as my lo seems to be feeding all of the time. This could change as things move along though. I am starting to feel slightly nauseous sometimes and I'm still cramping on and off.

I do think my daughter would stay on the boob all day too Naaxi :)


----------



## MLsmomma

loveandterror said:


> lady luck12 said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies,
> Woken with server back pain & strenching in belly too.
> Got my scan tomorrow, feeling nervous & excited at the same time.
> How's everyone else doing today x x x
> 
> morning!
> 
> i have nausea, usually after taking my pregnancy care vitamins, other than that i don't have a whole lot of symptoms. fatigue during the day, pinching and pulling usually in the evening. other than that everythings fine.
> i'm going to see my gp on tuesday and am hoping for a midwife appointment around 8 weeks. i really hope that everything worked out fine and that there's going to be a heartbeat. i'm sooo scared and nervous :wacko:Click to expand...

I had that in a previous pregnancy, feeling sick from the vitamin, so my dr said to just take the folic acid until I was feeling better!


----------



## lady luck12

Can't sleep, so thought I'd jump on here.
I've had a nap earlier & am ready for bed but feeling sick so can't settle. Got alot of wind today too.
Night ladies, catch you all tomorrow x xx


----------



## lady luck12

Hi ladies,
All went well. We saw our little jelly tot on the telly & a heartbeating  
I'm measuring a week earlier than I thought too. So I'm almost 7 weeks not 8.
Waiting for midwife to phone me back now to arrange my first appointment 
Happy happy happy x x x x
How's everyone else doing today ??


----------



## loveandterror

lady luck12 said:


> Hi ladies,
> All went well. We saw our little jelly tot on the telly & a heartbeating
> I'm measuring a week earlier than I thought too. So I'm almost 7 weeks not 8.
> Waiting for midwife to phone me back now to arrange my first appointment
> Happy happy happy x x x x
> How's everyone else doing today ??

YAY! thats great news :)

personally i'm not doing too bad. woke up from a, what i believe, uterus pinching pain.


----------



## lady luck12

loveandterror said:


> lady luck12 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies,
> All went well. We saw our little jelly tot on the telly & a heartbeating
> I'm measuring a week earlier than I thought too. So I'm almost 7 weeks not 8.
> Waiting for midwife to phone me back now to arrange my first appointment
> Happy happy happy x x x x
> How's everyone else doing today ??
> 
> YAY! thats great news :)
> 
> personally i'm not doing too bad. woke up from a, what i believe, uterus pinching pain.Click to expand...

I've had alot of that last couple of days.
Even had a photo today too, starting to feel real now xxx


----------



## qwk

Congrats on a great scan lady luck! Post a pic if you have a chance! :)


----------



## Dinah93

Brilliant news lady luck


----------



## loveandterror

to the uk mommies, i wonder if you can help me..
i have my first GP appointment tomorrow. 
do you think he/she is going to test or confirm my hcg levels /pregnancy at all or will i be transfered to a midwife? whats the usual procedure?

also..when will the first ultrasound take place? i heard it could be as late as 10-12 weeks, is that correct? that seems really late. im originally from germany and over there, women get their pregnancies confirmed (via blood or pregnancy test) and also get there ultrasound right away, but usually around 6-8 weeks.


----------



## whigfield

I don't think they generally confirm with blood tests unless there is a problem. I was told I would have bloods when I fell pregnant again due to recurrent miscarriage but my GP today said it wasn't necessary! They usually trust HPTs too.

You'll probably just get referred to a midwife and get a booking appointment date. :flower:


----------



## chippyslady

Excellent news ladyluck! Isn't that the most incredible feeling?! 

AFM: I'm feeling nauseous off and on (this morning was the first morning that I thought I was actually going to throw up, but I didn't - whew!), bbs are super sore and even though I'm tired, I'm having a hard time sleeping. I have restless leg syndrome - does anyone have this? I know it sounds made up but it is the MOST annoying thing! When I lay down to sleep or nap, I get this tingling/jerking in my leg and the only way to relieve it is to move my leg. This happens about every 5 seconds and lasts for about 2 hours - grrr. I have medicine for it but can't take it when I'm preggo so it makes it hard to get comfortable and go to sleep. I'm getting super excited for the u/s and it's still a month away!


----------



## MLsmomma

My first dr appointment isn't for almost two weeks! And I doubt she'll do an ultrasound at that point because I'm sure of my dates. But I can always hope she refers for an ultrasound! For symptoms I have lower backache, and this morning when I woke up I felt very sick for a minute then it passed! 
You ladies are all lucky to get an ultrasound already!


----------



## Kittycat155

I know I have read wanting to do alot for house at end but does anyone have an overwhelming need to start now? Last time around was same thing. I am already wanting to lock up unsafe items! This is going to be a long long wait huh

Drove to store mile away and I made self car sick. 4 turns there.


----------



## cnsweeney

guess im joining you all :) due sept. 26th! hcg was drawn Thursday at 3w6d it was 138. getting it drawn today at 4w3d to see the rise so hoping for it to double! congrats everyone!


----------



## British Mummy

Got my BFP at DPO 17 today. 4 Weeks and 1 day pregnant. Due september 26th I think...!


----------



## Belle Shine

loveandterror said:


> to the uk mommies, i wonder if you can help me..
> i have my first GP appointment tomorrow.
> do you think he/she is going to test or confirm my hcg levels /pregnancy at all or will i be transfered to a midwife? whats the usual procedure?
> 
> also..when will the first ultrasound take place? i heard it could be as late as 10-12 weeks, is that correct? that seems really late. im originally from germany and over there, women get their pregnancies confirmed (via blood or pregnancy test) and also get there ultrasound right away, but usually around 6-8 weeks.

Generally the GPs don't test in the Uk, either urine or HCG levels, unless there is a potential reason to need to check levels. And the first scan is booked for 12 weeks, again, unless there is a reason to check sooner.

It is a bit of a waiting game I'm afraid xx


----------



## Kittycat155

You might want to recheck I am 4w1d and due 28:) Welcome either way though!:)


----------



## cnsweeney

Kittycat155 said:


> You might want to recheck I am 4w1d and due 28:) Welcome either way though!:)

I think you're right cuz I am 4w3d and am due the 26th


----------



## Petzy

Congrats to all the new BFPs on here :) Welcome!!!

Lady luck - Congrats on the great scan :)

Anyone else have a scan coming up? My 8 week scan is in one week and one day and I am already dying to go lol..... nerves are starting again already! xx


----------



## qwk

Kittycat155 said:


> I know I have read wanting to do alot for house at end but does anyone have an overwhelming need to start now? Last time around was same thing. I am already wanting to lock up unsafe items! This is going to be a long long wait huh

Haha I have wanted to scrub the baseboards a little bit :blush: Haven't actually done it yet because I also feel awful lol. I did scrub all the baseboards when I was around 8 months with my son :rofl: We have two big dirt-dragging dogs so it was definitely a good thing to do!

Welcome to the new BFPs! Can't believe we're almost to the end of the month with due dates, but I guess that's right since I'm around 8 weeks now...!

I have my second ultrasound on Friday... nervous of course!! I try to be comforted by the fact that I do feel really lousy - nauseated and just like poop at like 80-85% of the time. Figure that's at least a good sign for the pregnancy!


----------



## HisGrace

So am I the only one with no symptoms? Outside of some cramping as if my period is about to come I feel completely normal.


----------



## nlk

welcome to all the new bfps!! So exciting! Can't believe we've almost completely made our way through all the September dates already!

I have a viability scan in the morning :happydance: I'm fairly nervous about it, but I've already had two emergency scans because of bleeding and severe pain, and we've already been able to see the heartbeat :cloud9: so just hoping that everything is continuing to be well!


----------



## RaspberryK

HisGrace said:


> So am I the only one with no symptoms? Outside of some cramping as if my period is about to come I feel completely normal.

No symptoms except weeing more maybe and some light period cramps xx


----------



## whigfield

I have no real symptoms either except occasionally sore boobs!


----------



## RaspberryK

Belle Shine said:


> loveandterror said:
> 
> 
> to the uk mommies, i wonder if you can help me..
> i have my first GP appointment tomorrow.
> do you think he/she is going to test or confirm my hcg levels /pregnancy at all or will i be transfered to a midwife? whats the usual procedure?
> 
> also..when will the first ultrasound take place? i heard it could be as late as 10-12 weeks, is that correct? that seems really late. im originally from germany and over there, women get their pregnancies confirmed (via blood or pregnancy test) and also get there ultrasound right away, but usually around 6-8 weeks.
> 
> Generally the GPs don't test in the Uk, either urine or HCG levels, unless there is a potential reason to need to check levels. And the first scan is booked for 12 weeks, again, unless there is a reason to check sooner.
> 
> It is a bit of a waiting game I'm afraid xxClick to expand...

You don't see a doctor at all in my county, you phone the surgery and they give you paperwork and the number for the midwife who books you in somewhere about 8-10 weeks. She books the scan for you between 11&14 weeks. And gives you a blood test order which you take to the blood clinic at the hospital. 
Or I have phoned the home birth team, she did a mini booking in appointment on the phone, booked my scan for 12 weeks and will come to my house to book me in and take blood. 
Xx


----------



## RaspberryK

whigfield said:


> I have no real symptoms either except occasionally sore boobs!

I did to start with but that's gone now xx


----------



## whigfield

RaspberryK said:


> whigfield said:
> 
> 
> I have no real symptoms either except occasionally sore boobs!
> 
> I did to start with but that's gone now xxClick to expand...

Good to know! I'll try not to panic if that disappears and I'm left with no symptoms. :haha:


----------



## skinnysmrs

Can you also please add me to this please Sept 28th. Am absolutely crapping myself with nerves. 
Thank you x


----------



## whigfield

Yay welcome skinnymrs!! :happydance:


----------



## Jokerette

Its great to see so many nursing moms! I nursed my son until he was 19 months... he's 23 months now. I miss it sometimes :( For those worried about it during pregnancy, its perfectly fine and safe to continue! Don't force weaning due to pregnancy, allow your nursling to lead the way. And aburpt forced weaning can cause a pregesterone drop which is not good for pregnancy... but a gradual weaning, is much more healthy for baby and nursling. Or you can tandem nurse!! <3 what are your ladies plans for your breastfeeding journey?


----------



## HisGrace

Jokerette - I didnt know an aburpt stop could drop progesterone. Thanks for sharing that. I'm still nursing full time. I'm hoping to tandem nurse.


----------



## qwk

I too am happily surprised to see so many long term nursing mamas in this group :) I'm assuming I'm going to end up tandem nursing too. I never really thought it all out you know? Like I didn't set out with a plan to nurse in perpetuity... :rofl: 

But Quinton LOVES it - it makes him so, SO happy, and it gives me a minute to just lay there throughout the day, so we have no plan to stop :) I have read that around 20 weeks, supply drops a lot, and I know it will eventually turn to mostly colostrum, so we'll see how he likes the change in menu. But ultimately I'm leaving it up to him (unless it starts bothering me really badly at some point, but it hasn't really at all yet).


----------



## cnsweeney

has anyone else had any type of light pink spotting? I did at 13dpo . got my bfp at 9dpo so I thought it was kinda late to be ib. it only lasted not even a whole day. now if I see it , it's like barely there. I have to seriously look for it on the tissue and sometimes I wonder if my eyes are just playing tricks on me haha. I called the doc and they had me come in and did an exam but that couldn't tell much because I'm so early and it's too early for a sono. so they drew hcg which was 138. had to have it done again today . so fx'd! just wondering if anyone else had this happen? I don't feel many symptoms except extreme fatigue . no sore boobs. no nausea. I did have alot of cm at first but that's starting to pass I think. I'm 4w3d. I had ib with my dd but it was dark and 'old' looking. this was like a pale pink. so I'm confused! sry for the tmi !


----------



## kittylady

Hi skinnymrs :)

I still plan to nurse as long as DD wants to, I have np with tandem nursing and am hoping to be a stay at home mum once number 2 comes :thumbup:


----------



## jmandrews

Hi I got my BFP yesterday. I haven't found an October due date thread but I'm due Oct. 2 :) this is baby #2 so I possibly could have a September baby. :) care if I join you all?


----------



## whigfield

Sure! Welcome jmandrews! :happydance:


----------



## jmandrews

Thank you!! I'm so excited!


----------



## jmandrews

I'm curious how everyone told their DH or OH's. Also has anyone told family or friends or are you waiting. :)


----------



## kittylady

To be honest I cant remember when my last period is and my cycle is irregular, I pinpointed ovulation to one week so I may be due anyday between the 26th September and the 3rd October which is why I've gone with the 30th of September :flower:

Welcome :)


----------



## StarBrites

Got my BFP on Saturday! Based off my LMP I should be around 4 weeks today, which calculates my DD around the end of September! Waiting to hear back on when I will have my appointment :)


----------



## kittylady

I rang the doctor today, I told them it was my second and I didn't see any point bothering the doctor so they've booked me in for my 8 week appointment with the midwife on the 19th Feb :thumbup:


----------



## MrsMalcolm

Losing hope. I got my HcG levels back from Friday's blood test. They only went up to 750. A week earlier they were 442. My progesterone which initially was 7, went up to 91 thanks to pills. I have also been spotting for 8 days. I have been asked to take another blood test, but the doctor seems to be preparing me for the worst. I miscarried last year. It took us 11 months to get pregnant again. I was so excited and hopeful and then now the odds just aren't in this baby's favor. i believe in miracles, but it looks like a miracle is what I'm going to need at this point.


----------



## cnsweeney

jmandrews said:


> I'm curious how everyone told their DH or OH's. Also has anyone told family or friends or are you waiting. :)

it's funny you ask that cuz I'm curious too. lol. I was gonna try to find a cute way to tell dh but I got too excited when I saw that almost second line that I screamed for him to come look lol. I told my 2 best friends by sending them a pic of the test. I told one of them she can't get married any time soon because I won't fit in a bridesmaids dress lol. we also told my daughter in the most 4 yr old friendly way as possible. she is excited! she is also sworn to secrecy until valentines day when we plan to tell everyone and believe it or not she is doing great!


----------



## cnsweeney

MrsMalcolm said:


> Losing hope. I got my HcG levels back from Friday's blood test. They only went up to 750. A week earlier they were 442. My progesterone which initially was 7, went up to 91 thanks to pills. I have also been spotting for 8 days. I have been asked to take another blood test, but the doctor seems to be preparing me for the worst. I miscarried last year. It took us 11 months to get pregnant again. I was so excited and hopeful and then now the odds just aren't in this baby's favor. i believe in miracles, but it looks like a miracle is what I'm going to need at this point.

I'm sorry but don't get so down yet! everyone processes hcg different. even though it hasn't doubled it still has risen so that's good . I've actually read a few stories like that online because I've been paranoid about my levels . lol. I'm a bit of a hypochondriac


----------



## Naaxi

I agree with what cnsweeney said. My levels with my son were both low and slow rising and my doctor tried to prepare me for a mc. I also had pink spotting with him, to the lady who is having issues with that. All throughout first tri. Hugs to you ladies dealing with those stressful times. :hugs:

On the nursing note, I plan on letting my son self wean, but my mum is totally grossed out by it already and he is only two. She thinks one is the limit. (He will be a few days shy of three when the new one arrives, but I kind of hope he self weans by then... just for the dynamics of it all)


----------



## qwk

big :hugs: MrsMalcolm... my fingers are crossed for you, thinking of you...


----------



## MrsMalcolm

Thanks ladies, I am trying to stay positive and hopeful. it ain't over till it's over right


----------



## armywife03

Hi guys , mind if I join? I'm 4 weeks 3 days and very nervous. I have had 5 losses and last one was in November. I have probably taken 20 test all positive and getting darker:) on Saturday the cbe said 2-3 weeks. I go to the dr tomorrow for a 3 rd beta . I think this thread is awesome!


----------



## armywife03

MrsMalcolm said:


> Losing hope. I got my HcG levels back from Friday's blood test. They only went up to 750. A week earlier they were 442. My progesterone which initially was 7, went up to 91 thanks to pills. I have also been spotting for 8 days. I have been asked to take another blood test, but the doctor seems to be preparing me for the worst. I miscarried last year. It took us 11 months to get pregnant again. I was so excited and hopeful and then now the odds just aren't in this baby's favor. i believe in miracles, but it looks like a miracle is what I'm going to need at this point.

:nope: I'm sorry you are going through this. I know it's hard but try to think positive. Fx for you .


----------



## cnsweeney

armywife I am4w3d too:) glad I have a buddy!


----------



## cnsweeney

okay so idk if its just me being crazy or if my hormones and moods are crazy! like I keep wanting to cry . and I picked fights with dh tonight over everything. like I just do not like him right now ! lol I love him .. just don't like him. hahaha like he is just irritating me ! and I can't help but think my hormones are getting the best of me. anyone else feel like they've turned into wenches these past couples of weeks?! lol


----------



## HisGrace

MrsMalcolm said:


> Losing hope. I got my HcG levels back from Friday's blood test. They only went up to 750. A week earlier they were 442. My progesterone which initially was 7, went up to 91 thanks to pills. I have also been spotting for 8 days. I have been asked to take another blood test, but the doctor seems to be preparing me for the worst. I miscarried last year. It took us 11 months to get pregnant again. I was so excited and hopeful and then now the odds just aren't in this baby's favor. i believe in miracles, but it looks like a miracle is what I'm going to need at this point.

Keep believing in miracles. :hugs: I'll keep believing with you.


----------



## Kittycat155

I knew tuesday I must be pregnant(9dpo) as I was crying at shows on tv and it has continued. Not even stuff that is upsetting!!! like even cartoons are making me feel bad!

Hormones are def an issue. I normally have some issues but this on top is making me just LOVELY to be around(eye roll...) I even had to drive just to get out of house as I was sick of myself and harder to be an ass in public.


----------



## Kalush

Welcome skinnymrs, jmandrews, Starbrites, armywife!

MrsMalcolm - :hugs: Hang in there. Hoping for good news for you.

Cnsweeney - I have definitely been more emotional. It seems like it's over such little things. We went to Catching Fire the day before getting my bfp and I think I cried 3 times in the first like 20 minutes of the movie over the silliest things. Especially considering I already knew what was going to happen. 

We just told our parents this weekend. My parents don't live near us, so we took a picture of DD in her big sister shirt and added september 2014 to it and sent it to them while we were on facetime with them. We just had her wear the shirt when we went to DH's parents today. They are all excited and happy for us! I'll probably be telling one of my friends this week too since I need someone to talk about it with. After that will wait until after the first appointment around 10 weeks and hopefully getting to hear the heartbeat.
I'm currently leaving our nursing plans up to DD. A part of me is hoping she'll wean at some point during the pregnancy, but I'm okay if she wants to continue.


----------



## Graceyous

I'd really like to join up with you all - I'm 4wk 6 days with EDD 24th Sept.
I'm as jittery and nervous and impatiently waiting for the 7th Feb for early scan. 

Haven't told anyone else (just my OH and Best friend) for the time being.


----------



## skinnysmrs

Graceyous said:


> I'd really like to join up with you all - I'm 4wk 6 days with EDD 24th Sept.
> I'm as jittery and nervous and impatiently waiting for the 7th Feb for early scan.
> 
> Haven't told anyone else (just my OH and Best friend) for the time being.

Congrats xxx
I never thought I would feel this nervous. Have also booked an early scan too xx


----------



## whigfield

I've booked an early scan for the 7th of February too! Definitely there with you ladies on the nervousness. :hugs:


----------



## loopy82

I had some spotting and pain yesterday, has got me really worried :( am feeling sick again today so I guess that's a good sign?


----------



## whigfield

:hugs: Loopy. Hopefully it's nothing and just some normal pregnancy spotting! :hugs:


----------



## loopy82

Thank you, think maybe I don't need to worry. Despite being on anti sickness meds I've just thrown up my lunch.


----------



## skinnysmrs

loopy82 said:


> Thank you, think maybe I don't need to worry. Despite being on anti sickness meds I've just thrown up my lunch.

Oh no :hugs: guess its a good sign tho xx


----------



## qwk

:hugs: loopy, hope all is well! do you have a scan booked or coming up?


----------



## Graceyous

Snap on the scans Whigfield! Mines really early in the morning - 8.30am and it looks like I'll have to go on my own as OH will have to mind our LO.
So I'm extra nervous about the whole thing especially as 2 yrs ago I didn't find out about having blighted ovum til scan at 10 wks. Wish I had time machine... wish I had ultra sound machine! :haha:

Loopy - I spotted early on about 7 - 8 wks with my first. Doc told me it's fairly common, but still its a worry, perhap tryto book a scan or call your doc to ease your mind. Getting sick is good sigh though!


----------



## Leah_Marie

Anyone heard anything re: 12 week scan? x


----------



## Leah_Marie

Right on cue, post has arrived and booking in appointment is here!

February 11 at 9.10am. I'll be 9+3 then. Very exciting!


----------



## loopy82

No scan booked yet, got my booking in appointment tomorrow so I should get a date then. Doubt they will do anything earlier than 12 weeks unfortunately, will tell them everything though and see what they say.

Hope all our scan dates come around quickly!


----------



## Leah_Marie

Yes, really hoping our scans are here soon! You must be excited for tomorrow, loopy?

Who has announced their pregnancy? Our immediate family know but that's it so far. We'll be announcing sometime after 12 weeks.

Sat looking at some baby names and it's so hard! We really struggled finding a boy's name with pregnancy #1 but ended up having DD so it didn't matter in the end. There's so many beautiful names out there, I wish I could use them all! Well, almost all of them ;)


----------



## HisGrace

We haven't announced yet. I'm waiting until I'm showing because I don't want to hear all the negative comments about having our second so soon.


----------



## skinnysmrs

HisGrace said:


> We haven't announced yet. I'm waiting until I'm showing because I don't want to hear all the negative comments about having our second so soon.


My friend had her ds only a few weeks after her first ds turned 1. They are the best of buddies and always have someone to play with. I think its wonderful :)


----------



## jmandrews

Aw my cousins daughter and son are 13 months apart. They are so cute together. She said it was hard at first but it got easier once she got them on the same schedule.:) 

How is everyone feeling?


----------



## qwk

My DH and one of his brothers are 13 months apart, they were total BFFs growing up!


----------



## cnsweeney

:(:(:( so I woke up this morning feeling like crap. so nauseous and had some stomach pains . I chalked it up to being the beginning of morning sickness.. yayyy! until my daughter woke up vomiting and my dh texted me and told me he threw up his breakfast. I then began having horrible diarrhea (sorry tmi!) and then just vomited. this sucks! im thinking we all have food poisoning because the odds of it happening to all of us at the same time is slim. anyone else ever experience stomach viruses or food poisoning while pregnant?


----------



## bananabump

I've got my scan next week! Although I'm pretty sure I'll be 9 weeks not 12... it just means I get another one 3 weeks later :)

Welcome to all the new bfps! I'll add you to the list now xx


----------



## Kittycat155

I told my Sister,DH,Mom and neighbor:) Rest will find out from Sister or Mom. My Mom is terrified from past MC and explained to her that it does not mean I never can carry and also I WANTED to try again rather then live in fear for a year or 2. I know she only wants best so that means alot.


----------



## cnsweeney

well I got my hcg levels back . it was 138 Thursday and 876 yesterday . so over 4 days it more than doubled every 48 hrs. is that normal?


----------



## qwk

cnsweeney said:


> well I got my hcg levels back . it was 138 Thursday and 876 yesterday . so over 4 days it more than doubled every 48 hrs. is that normal?

Yes that's great! :) Doubling should be every 24-72 (or even 96) hours!


----------



## jmandrews

That's great cnsweeney!


----------



## cnsweeney

ok whew! thanks ladies lol. I was ecstatic until I talked to dr.google .. I must stop that! lol. you have issues if your hcg is too low and issues if its too high yet no one really knows the 'norm' because its such a wide range .. haha. starting now I am going to try to avoid google! lol. we have our first sono scheduled for feb.7th! :)


----------



## MLsmomma

HisGrace said:


> So am I the only one with no symptoms? Outside of some cramping as if my period is about to come I feel completely normal.

I have only constipation and tired as a symptom so far


----------



## RaspberryK

cnsweeney said:


> :(:(:( so I woke up this morning feeling like crap. so nauseous and had some stomach pains . I chalked it up to being the beginning of morning sickness.. yayyy! until my daughter woke up vomiting and my dh texted me and told me he threw up his breakfast. I then began having horrible diarrhea (sorry tmi!) and then just vomited. this sucks! im thinking we all have food poisoning because the odds of it happening to all of us at the same time is slim. anyone else ever experience stomach viruses or food poisoning while pregnant?

We've had it! It's not food poisoning, my bf ds had it then my bf and her dh, my ds, me and dh. It's an awful 12hr stomach bug. 
Don't worry about the baby, just keep yourself hydrated xx


----------



## Leah_Marie

Other than feeling a bit more tired that usual, I've had no symptoms, but my previous pregnancy was fairly symptom free to begin with. 

I'm pleased to hear it went well cnsweeney!

It's DH last night shift tonight which I'm happy about. How is everyone this evening? x


----------



## RaspberryK

So tired dh making his own sarnies. 
Night all xx


----------



## Leah_Marie

Goodnight! x


----------



## chippyslady

Very sadly, I will be leaving this group. Had chemical today. :( Happy and healthy 9 months to all of you and hope to see you again soon!


----------



## whigfield

SO sorry chippyslady. :hugs:


----------



## Leah_Marie

So sorry chippyslady :hugs:


----------



## bananabump

Big hugs Chippyslady :( xxx


----------



## Kittycat155

Sorry chippyslady. Hugs to you and family.


----------



## qwk

big :hugs: chippyslady...


----------



## HisGrace

chippyslady - :hugs:


----------



## deep19

chippyslady said:


> Very sadly, I will be leaving this group. Had chemical today. :( Happy and healthy 9 months to all of you and hope to see you again soon!

So sorry chippyslady:hugs:


----------



## deep19

hello everyone how is everyone doing?
i had my first ultrasound and it is such an amazing experience...per my ultrasound i m 7 weeks 1 day preg..
i have question for everyone does anybody heard about First trimester screening...


----------



## Jokerette

Hi all, I had my blood drawn again yesterday and hcg was up to 18511!! :happydance: I have my ultrasound booked for 2 weeks from now... I'll be 8+1. It can't get here soon enough. Even though I know it's normal that they could not see the baby at my 5+4 ultrasound, and it's good that they saw a sac and yolk, I will feel much better when they see the heartbeat!! 

My son turns two on Feb 12, and I'll be 9 1/2 weeks and we plan on announcing it to all our extended family and friebds then :)


----------



## Kalush

:hugs: chippyslady so sorry.


----------



## loopy82

So sorry to hear that chippyslady :hugs:


----------



## Dinah93

loveandterror said:


> to the uk mommies, i wonder if you can help me..
> i have my first GP appointment tomorrow.
> do you think he/she is going to test or confirm my hcg levels /pregnancy at all or will i be transfered to a midwife? whats the usual procedure?
> 
> also..when will the first ultrasound take place? i heard it could be as late as 10-12 weeks, is that correct? that seems really late. im originally from germany and over there, women get their pregnancies confirmed (via blood or pregnancy test) and also get there ultrasound right away, but usually around 6-8 weeks.

GPs don't usually see you unless there is another issue (for me I was on some non-baby safe medications), my first pregnancy they literally just said on the phone to call the midwife, no point in a gp seeing me. The second one they did do a urine test to confirm pregnancy, but that was due to being on 2 forms of contraception and having had an internal ultrasound 7 days earlier when I was in hospital with ovary problems. They don't do blood tests for pregnancy here. You'll usually first see the midwife at about 8 weeks, then the first ultrasound is at 12 weeks (mine is at nearly 13) so they can do the nuchal fold scan then. The attitude is there is no benefit to an earlier scan, it gives you reassurance but actually MMCs are really rare, accounting for only around 1% of miscarriages (according to the sonographer) so assume all is well without significant bleeding. 



MrsMalcolm said:


> Losing hope. I got my HcG levels back from Friday's blood test. They only went up to 750. A week earlier they were 442. My progesterone which initially was 7, went up to 91 thanks to pills. I have also been spotting for 8 days. I have been asked to take another blood test, but the doctor seems to be preparing me for the worst. I miscarried last year. It took us 11 months to get pregnant again. I was so excited and hopeful and then now the odds just aren't in this baby's favor. i believe in miracles, but it looks like a miracle is what I'm going to need at this point.

Keeping everything I have crossed for you. 



chippyslady said:


> Very sadly, I will be leaving this group. Had chemical today. :( Happy and healthy 9 months to all of you and hope to see you again soon!

Very sorry to hear that chippyslady. Hope you're back with your forever baby very soon. 

Rough night here, DD has a cold and the cough kept her awake, then when she did go to sleep it woke her up and made her sick. More herself today but a quiet day in the warm is due I think. 

I did go for my first acupuncture appointment yesterday, which was great, I felt much calmer afterwards and my blood pressure had come down significantly, which is what matters most.


----------



## qwk

Great news and good luck with your scan jokerette !:)


----------



## skinnysmrs

So sorry chipsylady xx


----------



## bananabump

Let me know when you all get your 12 week scan dates and I will add them to the first page :) x


----------



## Naaxi

Oh no Chippyslady :( My due date buddy... I send a million hugs your way. :hugs:


----------



## loveandterror

i saw my doctor yesterday and see my midwife for the first time on feb.4th, when im 7w1d. 
the doctor talked about how she'll do a bloodtest, ask about my health, weigh and measure me and do scans. 
just being happy about the news i didnt ask what scans he was talking about. im wondering now, is it possible that they might do an ultrasound or check for a heartbeat? the midwife is at our local health clinic/centre.
so, does anyone know what the procedure is (UK)?


----------



## HisGrace

bananabump - Could you please add me. I'm due on the 19th. Thanks!


----------



## nlk

so sorry to hear that, *chippyslady *:hugs:

*bananabump*, my scan is on the 5th march. I'll be 12+5 then :)

*loveandterror*, I can't imagine that they would do a scan at that appointment. The way things have been done for me, although in the uk, is very different to how others will have had things done, due to the fact that I went through so much fertility treatment, but I was told that typically you see your midwife around 8w, and a dating scan at about 12, unless there is reason to do one earlier than that. Maybe they meant sort out your dating scan, if you haven't received a date for one in the post by that point? :shrug:


----------



## bananabump

HisGrace said:


> bananabump - Could you please add me. I'm due on the 19th. Thanks!

Sorry just added you! :)


----------



## bananabump

loveandterror said:


> i saw my doctor yesterday and see my midwife for the first time on feb.4th, when im 7w1d.
> the doctor talked about how she'll do a bloodtest, ask about my health, weigh and measure me and do scans.
> just being happy about the news i didnt ask what scans he was talking about. im wondering now, is it possible that they might do an ultrasound or check for a heartbeat? the midwife is at our local health clinic/centre.
> so, does anyone know what the procedure is (UK)?

It'll be a booking in appointment with the midwife and she will ask you lots of questions and get your green pregnancy notes filled in. Then she'll take your blood, weigh and measure you. She then gives the hospital your details and they will send an appointment out in the post for your 12 week ultrasound. It's uncommon to have one before then unless you've had pain, bleeding or have received fertility treatment. She probably won't try and find the heartbeat until your 16 week appointment as generally it can't be heard until 12 weeks+ anyway and even then it's difficult to find because the baby is so tiny.

Hope that helps :) xx


----------



## purplerat

So sorry chippyslady :(

My 12 weeks can is March 7th and I'll be 11+5 by then x


----------



## cnsweeney

it's so strange to hear how things are done in the uk. I'm in the states so we do things much differently. each doctor does things a little differently but most operate in generally the same way. some have ultrasound machines in their offices others will send you to a separate location to have your ultrasound done. we usually call the doc to tell them we are pregnant and they ask us to come in for a blood test to confirm. after that they schedule your first 8 week appt. and from there they send you to get your ultrasound. with my doctor I've actually been a few times already . my doc actually doesn't require a blood test to confirm so I wasn't going to go in until 6-8 weeks for my initial visit. but I had some spotting at 3w5d so I called and they told me to come in the next day . they did a urine preg. test which was + and a pelvic exam. they were going to do an us but it would be too early to see anything . so they did bloodwork to check hcg levels and I had to come back 4 days later to make sure it was rising.luckily it is and I have no more spotting. he wants me to come in Friday for one more just to be sure. I also scheduled my u/s for feb.7th when I will be 7weeks. so it seems we do everything in the states alot sooner than over there in the uk. and we don't typically do the midwife thing. this is all so interesting :) lol . what does it mean it sends y'all's appt out in the post? what is the post? like the paper ? haha I'm so confused!


----------



## nlk

cnsweeney said:


> it's so strange to hear how things are done in the uk. I'm in the states so we do things much differently. each doctor does things a little differently but most operate in generally the same way. some have ultrasound machines in their offices others will send you to a separate location to have your ultrasound done. we usually call the doc to tell them we are pregnant and they ask us to come in for a blood test to confirm. after that they schedule your first 8 week appt. and from there they send you to get your ultrasound. with my doctor I've actually been a few times already . my doc actually doesn't require a blood test to confirm so I wasn't going to go in until 6-8 weeks for my initial visit. but I had some spotting at 3w5d so I called and they told me to come in the next day . they did a urine preg. test which was + and a pelvic exam. they were going to do an us but it would be too early to see anything . so they did bloodwork to check hcg levels and I had to come back 4 days later to make sure it was rising.luckily it is and I have no more spotting. he wants me to come in Friday for one more just to be sure. I also scheduled my u/s for feb.7th when I will be 7weeks. so it seems we do everything in the states alot sooner than over there in the uk. and we don't typically do the midwife thing. this is all so interesting :) lol . what does it mean it sends y'all's appt out in the post? what is the post? like the paper ? haha I'm so confused!

You receive a letter in the mail, with a date for your 12w scan :)

It's weird how different things are. I guess that's the difference between having private insurance and the nhs!!


----------



## bananabump

Yeh it's definitely because you have to pay over there but ours is free so they try and get away with doing as little as they can! Haha I suppose we can't complain though. Like I've had my first midwife appt and been given my green pregnancy notes to confirm I'm pregnant and also a maternity exemption card so that I don't have to pay for Doctors prescriptions or glasses etc yet I could just be lying that I'm pregnant because I haven't had a scan and my urine/blood hasn't been tested yet! Crazy really lol x


----------



## Leah_Marie

Evening all, how are we feeling? 

I'm back to work tomorrow so it'll be an early night for me I think!


----------



## Kalush

I think it's fun to learn how things are done in different countries. Even just the differences in doctors in the US can be a lot. I'm in the US using a midwife. My first appointment won't be until 10 weeks unless there is a problem. They'll probably try to find a heartbeat, they did at 8 weeks last time. So hoping they'll be able to by 10 since I won't be getting a 12 week scan. I am so excited to have all the appointments and birth in the same year!! It'll be great to have all the charges adding up the deductible for the birth. We have a high deductible plan, so it'll be great to have it spread out.


----------



## Naaxi

We have free health care in Canada as well, by it depends on how your pregnancy is going, and on your doctor. For us, nothing is sent in the mail, requisitions are either given to you in person or faxed to the place you need to be. Because I denied the NT scan first, I was booked in at 12 weeks for my first appointment, but because I am going in on Monday to Chang my mind on that, I will probably be moved sooner.

With my son I had spotting so had two ultrasounds before 10 weeks and another for the NT. Very different.


----------



## loopy82

I had my booking in appointment and have my scan booked for the 13th of February :)

It's different in different parts of the UK/different GPs, my GP got me to do a pregnancy test in the surgery to confirm and the midwife books your scan during the booking in appointment so you get a date there and then. Our notes are white here too.


----------



## cnsweeney

what are white notes and green notes ? lol sorry I'm just so curious! yeah in sure it's no secret how messed up the United States healthcare system is though! we pay boat loads of money for healthcare , for some it's unaffordable. just plain sad that alot of people can't get proper healthcare here .


----------



## loveandterror

im originally from germany, where they do an ultrasound as soon as you tell them that you have tested positive, i have also lived in the states and canada and now in the uk, the differences between all those countries are enourmous.

i really wish we didnt have to wait until 12 weeks to get a first scan, its damn scary, esp for a first time mum like me. i mean at this point you dont even know, if there is anything growing inside you or if its in the right place. it stresses me out :(

the midwife im going to see is at a clinic and the doctor did not only talk about testing my blood etc on the first appointment but also about scans, so i really hope that they do an earlier scan. plus there might be a problem with my thyroid still..i cant imagine that they dont take that into consideration..


----------



## PrincessTaz

Chippyslady I'm so sorry for you're going through that xx

Mrsmalcolm I am praying for and praying for a miracle xx

Last week the morning sickness was horrendous, I was so poorly I couldn't leave that house. Thankfully its a lot better this week. My dating scan is booked for 13 February, feels like ages away. 

Congratulations to all the new bfp, don't forget to join the Facebook group too, it's a secret group so nobody will be able to see you're in the group or anything you post xx


----------



## kittylady

Facebook group ? Can someone give me a link please?


----------



## Petzy

Anyone else paranoid over lack of symptoms ? :( Feeling scared today....


----------



## loveandterror

Petzy said:


> Anyone else paranoid over lack of symptoms ? :( Feeling scared today....

yup, super paranoid. the only symptoms that dont seem to vanish are me being tired and having slightly sore nipples.


----------



## Naaxi

I would also like a link to the Facebook group. It was removed from previous pages before I got to join.

And I HATE that my symptoms disappear... including the sore boobies! They are not nearly as sore anymore and I am only 6 weeks! But I am still tired and I have acid reflux on and off... sigh. I actually want morning sickness. It was so reassuring with my son. I had it with him until the very end of my pregnancy lol. Once 2nd tri hit, I started using the pills they have for it and from then on would only get sick a few times a day (which never bothered me) but I stopped feeling queasy 24/7. Just hoping all is okay in there :) Only a few days until I am past the length of my last pregnancy.


----------



## Jokerette

bananabump said:


> Let me know when you all get your 12 week scan dates and I will add them to the first page :) x

I have an 8 week scan on February 3rd



Petzy said:


> Anyone else paranoid over lack of symptoms ? :( Feeling scared today....

Yes, today and yesterday i felt pretty symptom less.... but im trying to tell myself that is okay. That i am also not having cramping or spotting, so thats good! FX it just means our bodies are adjusting well.



kittylady said:


> Facebook group ? Can someone give me a link please?

https://www.facebook.com/groups/1415921345314368/


----------



## lady luck12

Hi Ladies,
Cant get onto the fb page ??? Anyone else having difficulty ?

I worry if symptoms go too. Been having headaches last few days but think thats stress in work as I'm the manager. 
Just getting home & totally worn out, so not going to fit it, cupa soup now then "baby nap" lol.
Love being able to talk to you all lovely ladies coz nobody knows yet.
OH really wants to tell our family but I want to wait til I see the midwife in 2 weeks time x x x x


----------



## qwk

One of the things I do like about USA healthcare is that we can customize what we want a bit (that is, if you have insurance). Like my SIL is just a low stress, low worry person, and with her second pregnancy, she's not going in at all until 12 weeks for her NT scan. I on the other hand have anxiety and just had a miscarriage, so I've had multiple blood tests and will have my second ultrasound tomorrow.

I would try not to worry about transient symptoms!! With my first I had so few symptoms that there were many days when I felt nothing other than maybe being tired. They've been more consistent this time just because they've been so much worse - so a "light" day is still noticeable, whereas in my first pregnancy I would have been feeling fine on a light day. Hopefully that made sense lol.

I have my second scan tomorrow, nervous of course!!! Feels like it's been forever since my first ultrasound, but only two weeks.


----------



## Jokerette

lady luck12 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> Cant get onto the fb page ??? Anyone else having difficulty ?
> 
> I worry if symptoms go too. Been having headaches last few days but think thats stress in work as I'm the manager.
> Just getting home & totally worn out, so not going to fit it, cupa soup now then "baby nap" lol.
> Love being able to talk to you all lovely ladies coz nobody knows yet.
> OH really wants to tell our family but I want to wait til I see the midwife in 2 weeks time x x x x

oh, i forgot, i think you have to friend request "Princess Tara Sykes" and she will add you to the group... is that right?


----------



## Jokerette

qwk said:


> One of the things I do like about USA healthcare is that we can customize what we want a bit (that is, if you have insurance). Like my SIL is just a low stress, low worry person, and with her second pregnancy, she's not going in at all until 12 weeks for her NT scan. I on the other hand have anxiety and just had a miscarriage, so I've had multiple blood tests and will have my second ultrasound tomorrow.
> 
> I would try not to worry about transient symptoms!! With my first I had so few symptoms that there were many days when I felt nothing other than maybe being tired. They've been more consistent this time just because they've been so much worse - so a "light" day is still noticeable, whereas in my first pregnancy I would have been feeling fine on a light day. Hopefully that made sense lol.
> 
> I have my second scan tomorrow, nervous of course!!! Feels like it's been forever since my first ultrasound, but only two weeks.

I am like you... i prefer extra tests and ultrasounds... i have had loads of beta hcgs and once ultrasound so far with another in about 10 days. How are along were you when you had your first? I was only 5+4 so they could see a gestational sac and yolk sac, but no fetal pole... which I'm told is normal but it makes me a bit nervous nonetheless


----------



## loopy82

PrincessTaz said:


> Chippyslady I'm so sorry for you're going through that xx
> 
> Mrsmalcolm I am praying for and praying for a miracle xx
> 
> Last week the morning sickness was horrendous, I was so poorly I couldn't leave that house. Thankfully its a lot better this week. My dating scan is booked for 13 February, feels like ages away.
> 
> Congratulations to all the new bfp, don't forget to join the Facebook group too, it's a secret group so nobody will be able to see you're in the group or anything you post xx

We've got our scans on the same day :) what time is yours? Mine isn't until 3.30.


----------



## MrsMalcolm

So there is still hope!!! I did another HcG test Wednesday and it rose from 740 to 1475. The doctor would still like for it to go higher, but this is definitely reason to feel hopeful. I have another scan next Friday, hopefully we will be able to see something this time.


----------



## MrsMalcolm

qwk said:


> One of the things I do like about USA healthcare is that we can customize what we want a bit (that is, if you have insurance). Like my SIL is just a low stress, low worry person, and with her second pregnancy, she's not going in at all until 12 weeks for her NT scan. I on the other hand have anxiety and just had a miscarriage, so I've had multiple blood tests and will have my second ultrasound tomorrow.
> 
> I would try not to worry about transient symptoms!! With my first I had so few symptoms that there were many days when I felt nothing other than maybe being tired. They've been more consistent this time just because they've been so much worse - so a "light" day is still noticeable, whereas in my first pregnancy I would have been feeling fine on a light day. Hopefully that made sense lol.
> 
> I have my second scan tomorrow, nervous of course!!! Feels like it's been forever since my first ultrasound, but only two weeks.

I agree. I used to complain about our healthcare system until I moved to Canada. I thought Canada had figured it out with their universal healthcare but it is a very flawed system. In Ontario it is pretty hard to find a family doctor that is taking new patients, which forces many to go to walk-in clinics. Then family doctor's perform gynecological services such as pap smears. I am cool with my family doctor checking me out with the flu, but I want a gynecologist for everything below the belt. Many don't have the bedside manner for that type of work. The doctor I saw here for my miscarriage last year was looking at me like why I are you upset. Also at another point, I had an abnormal pap, I had to get a referral for a gyn and the wait was 6 months. What woman is willing to wait 6 months for someone to rule out cancer. I went home to the States and saw a gyn that same week. I Now, though I still live in Toronto (hopefully not for much longer) I maintain my insurance in the States and drive across the border for appointments. It is a hassle and expensive, but the level of care can not be matched.


----------



## Dinah93

loveandterror said:


> i saw my doctor yesterday and see my midwife for the first time on feb.4th, when im 7w1d.
> the doctor talked about how she'll do a bloodtest, ask about my health, weigh and measure me and do scans.
> just being happy about the news i didnt ask what scans he was talking about. im wondering now, is it possible that they might do an ultrasound or check for a heartbeat? the midwife is at our local health clinic/centre.
> so, does anyone know what the procedure is (UK)?

The midwifes won't do an ultrasound, I've never heard of a midwife clinic equipped to do this, only the hospitals do. They also don't routinely check for the heartbeat until after the 12 week scan as its so hard to find it will make women worry more if it can't be found (which it often can't at that stage, especially on larger women and its not fair to offer a size 8 to hear the heartbeat but not a size 16 iykwim). They will however refer you up for your 12 week scan from your first midwife appointment. The blood test looks at your iron levels, platelets, that sort of thing. It's very helpful later on to see if you have any worrying trends. 



Petzy said:


> Anyone else paranoid over lack of symptoms ? :( Feeling scared today....

Yep, they've gone completely. I'm trying to remember HCG has stopped doubling by now and is slowing down which is what makes women feel rough early. 



MrsMalcolm said:


> So there is still hope!!! I did another HcG test Wednesday and it rose from 740 to 1475. The doctor would still like for it to go higher, but this is definitely reason to feel hopeful. I have another scan next Friday, hopefully we will be able to see something this time.

Brilliant news! :happydance:

Green notes/white notes (here they're black notes) are all the information about your pregnancy. They're contained in a ring binder here (black hence the name). This folder is held by the woman, you take it with you to every appointment and the midwife/gp/obstetrician/sonographer will fill in the sections for routine appointments, and then if you're in for something less routine such as severe sickness or bp monitoring they write all about it in the notes section so that when you go see another professional who wasn't there they know what has been happening. It also means if for example you'd gone away for the weekend and were feeling unwell and went to a hospital that wasn't your own they would have all your pregnancy info to help treat you. Its bloody scary though because if you loose those notes the world might well end according to my midwife! 

Nice day today, took DD to a craft place which also has a little soft play area. Was good to get out the house after a few poorly days.


----------



## qwk

Great news mrsmalcolm, I have everything crossed for you!!

And yes that's what I've heard about healthcare in other countries. I am also all for healthcare for everyone, I think it's tragic what so many people to through here in the US. But at the same time, I would hate to lose our access to great care and options.

Anyway!!

Jokerette - my first scan was when I was a little over 6 weeks/maybe 6.5 weeks, and we were fortunate enough to see the heartbeat - though even at that point the ultrasound tech had warned me we likely would not. With my first pregnancy/my now 2 year old son, I had an ultrasound at 5 weeks 2 days due to spotting, and we didn't even see the fetal pole, just a yolk sac, so totally normal!


----------



## skinnysmrs

So my hgc was just over 2000 which they were very happy with. They did a scan but couldn't get a good enough pic so I'm back in for another scan next week but they were happy enough with the bloods and told me go and not to worry. They also told me im 5 wks today but j only calculate 4+ 4. Weird. So I'm hopeful and keeping things positive. I have had no spotting today just the dull aches but all normal they said. Also symptom wise. My boobs are absolutely killing me!!!!! :) hope everyone doin ok xx


----------



## cnsweeney

Dinah93 said:


> loveandterror said:
> 
> 
> i saw my doctor yesterday and see my midwife for the first time on feb.4th, when im 7w1d.
> the doctor talked about how she'll do a bloodtest, ask about my health, weigh and measure me and do scans.
> just being happy about the news i didnt ask what scans he was talking about. im wondering now, is it possible that they might do an ultrasound or check for a heartbeat? the midwife is at our local health clinic/centre.
> so, does anyone know what the procedure is (UK)?
> 
> The midwifes won't do an ultrasound, I've never heard of a midwife clinic equipped to do this, only the hospitals do. They also don't routinely check for the heartbeat until after the 12 week scan as its so hard to find it will make women worry more if it can't be found (which it often can't at that stage, especially on larger women and its not fair to offer a size 8 to hear the heartbeat but not a size 16 iykwim). They will however refer you up for your 12 week scan from your first midwife appointment. The blood test looks at your iron levels, platelets, that sort of thing. It's very helpful later on to see if you have any worrying trends.
> 
> 
> 
> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else paranoid over lack of symptoms ? :( Feeling scared today....Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, they've gone completely. I'm trying to remember HCG has stopped doubling by now and is slowing down which is what makes women feel rough early.
> 
> 
> 
> MrsMalcolm said:
> 
> 
> So there is still hope!!! I did another HcG test Wednesday and it rose from 740 to 1475. The doctor would still like for it to go higher, but this is definitely reason to feel hopeful. I have another scan next Friday, hopefully we will be able to see something this time.Click to expand...
> 
> Brilliant news! :happydance:
> 
> Green notes/white notes (here they're black notes) are all the information about your pregnancy. They're contained in a ring binder here (black hence the name). This folder is held by the woman, you take it with you to every appointment and the midwife/gp/obstetrician/sonographer will fill in the sections for routine appointments, and then if you're in for something less routine such as severe sickness or bp monitoring they write all about it in the notes section so that when you go see another professional who wasn't there they know what has been happening. It also means if for example you'd gone away for the weekend and were feeling unwell and went to a hospital that wasn't your own they would have all your pregnancy info to help treat you. Its bloody scary though because if you loose those notes the world might well end according to my midwife!
> 
> Nice day today, took DD to a craft place which also has a little soft play area. Was good to get out the house after a few poorly days.Click to expand...

that is so strange! lol. I'm pretty sure no one does anything on paper in the US anymore lol


----------



## Jokerette

That's what I was thinking too! It's all on the computers here


----------



## Kittycat155

Even my vet does computer and has since mid 90's


----------



## Kittycat155

First craving-COOKIES! Drove on crappy icy road to get em(I hate driving in snow/ice as feel why chance it if don't have to go. I HAD to go, would have walked I think!)

Oh and green onions...nothing with it just...the onions...


----------



## cnsweeney

well today is day 3 of stomach virus :( guess day 4 considering its 12:54 am. dh only got sick once the first day and was done . my daughter started getting better yesterday and was totally fine today. not I! I can't eat anything.. it goes right through me:( trying to drink as much water as I can . I was actually feeling better yesterday and ate dinner and woke up sick again today. then felt better so I ate lunch. got sick again. I just give up eating . I'll do toast and applesauce and see how that works. I'm just worried because I have a little human in there :(


----------



## skinnysmrs

cnsweeney said:


> well today is day 3 of stomach virus :( guess day 4 considering its 12:54 am. dh only got sick once the first day and was done . my daughter started getting better yesterday and was totally fine today. not I! I can't eat anything.. it goes right through me:( trying to drink as much water as I can . I was actually feeling better yesterday and ate dinner and woke up sick again today. then felt better so I ate lunch. got sick again. I just give up eating . I'll do toast and applesauce and see how that works. I'm just worried because I have a little human in there :(


Oh no you poor thing. We have a bad tummy bug going around here in Ireland too. I'm hoping and praying it stays away from my house


----------



## PrincessTaz

https://www.facebook.com/princess.t.sykes

You won't be able to click on the Facebook group link because only members can see the group. If you send me a friend request I can add you to the group. The link to my page is above :)


----------



## Dinah93

The no computer thing is crazy antiquated. They do all the letters etc by computer, but whenever you go to hospital they wheel out this whacking great stack of notes of everything that has happened to you since birth. If you actually needed to find information in it you'd be there for ages. 

First appointment with my consultant today, blood pressure was taken incorrectly my the midwife I'm sure, as she took it as 120/60, a reading lower than any I'd ever had, and 30 lower than it was yesterday. However the consultant was very reassuring about managing things better this time, seeing him more and midwifes less, so fingers crossed the plan works. I'll get a lot more growth scans too, last time I had one at 20 weeks where baby was on the 50th centile, but by 28th was down to the 1st, this way we'll have one at 24 weeks and 26 weeks so we should get a much earlier idea if things are starting to go wrong in there.


----------



## Tigerlilyb

Over here everything is on paper but the patient is responsible for their own notes. I find it so much better tbh, I hated the system in England. Doctors never bothered to read my notes before I went into the bloody appointment. 

It does mean that even though I've only been living here for 5 years I have a massive fat binder full of medical info. But then I can just take whatever is appropriate to my next appointment, I don't have to wait for things to be sent through the post and get lost, or referrals to go through a backed up email system and get overlooked. 

Still feeling super rough here so I haven't been on much. I'm absolutely living on cornflakes, it's about the only thing that appeals :(

SO good to hear your good news MrsMalcom, I've been thinking about you. Fingers crossed for your next scan :flow:


----------



## cnsweeney

skinnymrs thank you :) you're from Ireland that's awesome! my family descends from Ireland .. hence the last name Sweeney. I always wanted to visit! This forum is awesome.. we have ladies from all over the world  
Yeah this stomach bug is no joke. I've never had anything like it. I bought some probiotics yesterday and hoping they help. if I'm not better by tmw I'm gonna go to the ER so I can get checked out .


----------



## Tigerlilyb

cnsweeney said:


> well today is day 3 of stomach virus :( guess day 4 considering its 12:54 am. dh only got sick once the first day and was done . my daughter started getting better yesterday and was totally fine today. not I! I can't eat anything.. it goes right through me:( trying to drink as much water as I can . I was actually feeling better yesterday and ate dinner and woke up sick again today. then felt better so I ate lunch. got sick again. I just give up eating . I'll do toast and applesauce and see how that works. I'm just worried because I have a little human in there :(

Little one will be alright, honest :hugs: With my first my morning sickness was so bad all I could keep down was peanut butter on toast and water (occasionally!). She turned out 100% healthy, in these early days they really don't need much.

I hope that tummy bug shifts soon, it's probably just lingering since your immune system is weakened by pregnancy. I know how not fun it is though :nope:


----------



## qwk

Cnsweeney - so sorry about the bug, those are literally the worst. Dh, Quinton and I all got one on a vacation in 2012, it was awful, I thought is die in a foreign country lol. Hope u feel better soon!!

Tigerlilly - corn flakes sound good! I've had a lot of Cheerios ;)


----------



## cnsweeney

I was wondering if pregnancy weakened your immune system .. I didn't know if it weakened it or made it stronger. thank you  I was able to put down some applesauce last night and toast this morning. hoping it doesn't backfire!


----------



## WDWJess

Wow I haven't been on here for weeks and I've missed so much, it's going to take me forever reading through all the pages!

Congratulations to all the newcomers.

PrincessTaz I've friend requested you on Facebook my name is Jess Rodgers please can you add me to the group.

I've not been on coz I've been feeling like crap, so tired all the time and nausea 24/7. I'm struggling looking after my son plus working 3 days a week. Have an aversion to pretty much everything food & drink even plain old water!

Anybody from UK had there booking in appointment yet? If so could you please remind me what family medical history they ask about so I know to ask my parents and in-laws before my appointment next Thursday. 

My dating scan is on 12th Feb. Can't wait as my psychic auntie is sure I'm having twins!


----------



## Jokerette

hope you feel better soon cnsweeney!


----------



## Naaxi

My friend had a dream I was having twins right before I got my bfp... this is the same friend who called me up when I was pregnant with my son and said to pack my bags for the hospital as she had a dream I was in labour... and I received that call on the way to the hospital in labour.

I have like no symptoms. Can I just be sick to know all is well?? LOL.


----------



## MrsMalcolm

I hope you feel better cnsweeney. I guess what sucks about getting sick when you are pregnant, is trying to figure out what meds are safe to take. I used to drink green tea everyday, but I hear it isn't good for pregnancy so now I don't and I really miss it. 

I'm surprised so many drs/hospitals are still using paper/notes. I guess it forces you to be organized. It is really interesting how this site gives you a global perspective on customs and practices.


----------



## qwk

Hi all, I had a lovely ultrasound today :). Baby measured 8 weeks 6 days, so one day ahead of where I thought ( I still think that's wrong. But that's the date the practice is going with so I guess I'll switch my ticker and stuff, makes my official due date 8/30/14.). Heart rate was a strong 184 :) wondering if that, plus my morning sickness, means a girl?

And here's a pic of my baby, looking very much like a peanut with arm buds :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## MLsmomma

qwk said:


> Hi all, I had a lovely ultrasound today :). Baby measured 8 weeks 6 days, so one day ahead of where I thought ( I still think that's wrong. But that's the date the practice is going with so I guess I'll switch my ticker and stuff, makes my official due date 8/30/14.). Heart rate was a strong 184 :) wondering if that, plus my morning sickness, means a girl?
> 
> And here's a pic of my baby, looking very much like a peanut with arm buds :)

So freaking cute!
I had morning sickness with both ds and dd but it wasn't as bad with dd. I forget the heart rate old wives tale but it was right with both my children!


----------



## Kittycat155

Nice scan, congrats!


----------



## WDWJess

Naaxi said:


> My friend had a dream I was having twins right before I got my bfp... this is the same friend who called me up when I was pregnant with my son and said to pack my bags for the hospital as she had a dream I was in labour... and I received that call on the way to the hospital in labour.
> 
> I have like no symptoms. Can I just be sick to know all is well?? LOL.

My auntie who is a bit of a psychic is convinced I'm having twins. She read some jewellery of my mums years ago and told her she saw me with twins. Then when I fell pg with DS she woke up one morning and just knew I was pg even though it was unplanned and we hadn't yet told anyone. She also knew then that I wasn't having the twins yet.
She text my mum the other day to say she'd had a msg and she saw me with twins a boy and girl so now she's utterly convinced this is it!
I dreamt about the first scan the other night and of course it was twins. Got less than 3 weeks until we find out!


----------



## WDWJess

qwk said:


> Hi all, I had a lovely ultrasound today :). Baby measured 8 weeks 6 days, so one day ahead of where I thought ( I still think that's wrong. But that's the date the practice is going with so I guess I'll switch my ticker and stuff, makes my official due date 8/30/14.). Heart rate was a strong 184 :) wondering if that, plus my morning sickness, means a girl?
> 
> And here's a pic of my baby, looking very much like a peanut with arm buds :)

Lovely, congratulations.


----------



## Jokerette

Naaxi said:


> My friend had a dream I was having twins right before I got my bfp... this is the same friend who called me up when I was pregnant with my son and said to pack my bags for the hospital as she had a dream I was in labour... and I received that call on the way to the hospital in labour.
> 
> I have like no symptoms. Can I just be sick to know all is well?? LOL.


ooooh i can't wait to find out if we have any twins in this group! I know its not me... i had only one yolk sac at my first early scan. How crazy would that be if your friend was right again!



qwk said:


> Hi all, I had a lovely ultrasound today :). Baby measured 8 weeks 6 days, so one day ahead of where I thought ( I still think that's wrong. But that's the date the practice is going with so I guess I'll switch my ticker and stuff, makes my official due date 8/30/14.). Heart rate was a strong 184 :) wondering if that, plus my morning sickness, means a girl?
> 
> And here's a pic of my baby, looking very much like a peanut with arm buds :)

What a gorgeous little peanut!!!



WDWJess said:


> Naaxi said:
> 
> 
> My friend had a dream I was having twins right before I got my bfp... this is the same friend who called me up when I was pregnant with my son and said to pack my bags for the hospital as she had a dream I was in labour... and I received that call on the way to the hospital in labour.
> 
> I have like no symptoms. Can I just be sick to know all is well?? LOL.
> 
> My auntie who is a bit of a psychic is convinced I'm having twins. She read some jewellery of my mums years ago and told her she saw me with twins. Then when I fell pg with DS she woke up one morning and just knew I was pg even though it was unplanned and we hadn't yet told anyone. She also knew then that I wasn't having the twins yet.
> She text my mum the other day to say she'd had a msg and she saw me with twins a boy and girl so now she's utterly convinced this is it!
> I dreamt about the first scan the other night and of course it was twins. Got less than 3 weeks until we find out!Click to expand...

possible more twins?!!!?!? this is too cool!


----------



## Naaxi

I always wanted twins when I was younger... but it doesnt run in my family or the donor's so I am not convinced ;) Sure would be nice though, as I want oodles of kids and dh wants this to be it.

But that is neat about your psychic aunt, wdwjess :) Would you be okay with twins?


----------



## WDWJess

Ha I'm freaking out at this possibility right now! Sure I'd feel blessed but we just aren't financially ready to be a family of 5!!!

I would be secretly happy too though! Such a mix of emotions right now!


----------



## WDWJess

And it's always been in the back of my mind since all those years ago when my auntie first saw it!

I too wanted twins when I was a kid, a boy and a girl so if my auntie's prediction does happen it should be a dream come true!


----------



## Naaxi

Technically we'd be a family of 7 if I had twins now lol... DH has a 19 and 17 year old. But I'd be thrilled. We arent necessarily there financially but the first few years cost barely anything if you are able to breastfeed and have friends with hand me downs haha :)


----------



## loopy82

I'm wondering about twins because the sickness started so much earlier and has been so much worse this time, might not mean anything at all of course! The only twins in the family I know of are on my OH's dads side and I'm sure they say that twins don't run down the father's side.


----------



## WDWJess

Yes fraternal twins run only on the mothers side. Having said that although it increases your chances it is still possible for anyone to end up having twins especially identical as that is just a random phenomenon!

My Grandma (mum's mum) miscarried twins before she had my mum so although no living twins on that side it's still in the genes!


----------



## cnsweeney

since we're talking about twins .. dh is freaking out about twins haha even though I'm sure he would be thrilled if that is the case. my mom is a twin and my dad has twin brothers so I'm def. in the pool for twins! of and my grandfather had twin brothers. my mom is also identical btw. and all the twins in my family were naturally conceived . and my hcg shot from the 100's to the 800's in like 3.5 days. so who knows . we shall see. I haven't had many symptoms thought but I'm only 5 weeks as of today so hmm..


----------



## cnsweeney

oh and I had pink spotting at 13dpo but I know I implanted at 8dpo because I got my bfp at 9dpo. someone told me it could be a sign of twins? because they can implant at separate times? oh my . lol


----------



## loveandterror

twins run in my family as well. my mums brother had twins twice, and i was a twin (my twin died before labour though)
i don't know how i would feel about twins. im a first time mum and at this point i think i'd rather put 110% into one kid, but hey, if it happned i'd probably be thrilled :)


----------



## qwk

I always thought twins were a possibility for me and I wanted them - my great grandmother on my mom's side had two sets of fraternal twins! But I didn't, and honestly after having ONE, I truly cannot fathom caring for two newborns/infants/early toddlers at once :wacko:


----------



## nlk

at my scan last week, the nurse thought she saw two. I laughed, and then OH said he thought he saw two as well. My heart stopped for a moment! :haha: apparently it was just the way she moved the wand, it made the screen split for a second. Scariest moment ever! Twins also run quite strongly on my mum's side, and then because we went through fertility treatment, there was an even stronger possibility.

A lot of people who have an early scan (who have twins) are told there is only one. I think they're often not picked up until the 12 week scan!


----------



## loopy82

I'm an idiot :dohh: of course I know of more twins, my oh's sister has twin girls! They're identical though so a genetic fluke :)


----------



## bananabump

My hubbys Mum is a twin and I've always said I would of loved twins first time round but I'm glad there's only one babba in there this time because having a toddler and newborn twins would be a different story haha x


----------



## laurabe

im only 4ft 11 so carrying twins would terrify me lol. My sister thinks i'm having twins and my aunt told me before she died that i'd have twins! Luckily there are no history of twins in mine or OH family. one will do me thanks lol


----------



## WDWJess

Ah it would be great if we had a few sets of twins in our group but yes the thought terrifies me! 18 days until I find out!


----------



## lady luck12

Hi Ladies,
Feeling huge today, even OH has noticed. How the hell am I going to hide it for another 5 weeks. Been wearing baggy jumpers but belly even coming through them now :-\

How's everyone doing ?? x x x


----------



## loveandterror

lady luck12 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> Feeling huge today, even OH has noticed. How the hell am I going to hide it for another 5 weeks. Been wearing baggy jumpers but belly even coming through them now :-\
> 
> How's everyone doing ?? x x x

i'm having absolutely no symptoms..except for being tired and having lots of pimples (great!)
not happy about it :cry:


----------



## Naaxi

Loveandterror, I sympathize! I look almost prepubescent with the amount I have broken out! Ick. And I am tired and bloated and that's about it. Occasional heartburn. Nothing like my pregnancy with DS, I was so sick! Guess we will see if that sets in late with this one or if I avoid it altogether.


----------



## bananabump

No symptoms here now eithed! I had nausea and was sick a few times for about 10 days and now I'm back to not feeling pregnant. Luckily I've got my scan pic otherwise I wouldn't believe it haha x


----------



## loveandterror

lady luck12 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> Feeling huge today, even OH has noticed. How the hell am I going to hide it for another 5 weeks. Been wearing baggy jumpers but belly even coming through them now :-\
> 
> How's everyone doing ?? x x x




Naaxi said:


> Loveandterror, I sympathize! I look almost prepubescent with the amount I have broken out! Ick. And I am tired and bloated and that's about it. Occasional heartburn. Nothing like my pregnancy with DS, I was so sick! Guess we will see if that sets in late with this one or if I avoid it altogether.

we have our anniversary meal tomorrow, i really hope i can cover up my entire face haha
good to know that i'm not the only one, whos having this problem.


----------



## Naaxi

Yes, you're definitely not alone. And I wish it was just my face, but it is my chest and shoulders as well. I'm just going to go hibernate :( lol.


----------



## Lauren021406

I'm expierencing a dull aching pain sometimes shooting in my lower back on the right side. Has anyone had this happen to them?


----------



## curlykate

Hi Ladies! May I join in?
I'm Katie, and I'm pregnant with my second, due September 26th. (But possibly October 6, because I'm pretty sure I Od a week later than I was supposed to!).
I have a few mild symptoms, but mainly just a bit of nausea. I'm also ridiculously hungry.


----------



## Kalush

I don't even want to think about twins. DD has never been a good sleeper, I can't imagine having 2 at the same time. There would be no sleep, ever. I'd really like one at a time please.

Loveandterror - I'm unfortunately with you on the breaking out. It's so much worse than when I was a teenager. 

Curlykate - Congrats and welcome!


afm - Still having mild all day nausea, all food sounds bad, and really cold all the time. I'm all curled up in cozy fleece and blankets with my giant glass of water. I remember feeling a lot better by 10 weeks last time, really hoping it's about the same this time.


----------



## Leah_Marie

Welcome to all of our new mums to be!

Who do I need to add to join the FB group? My FB was attacked by a virus/spam thing so in the process of making a new one and wanting to join the group!


----------



## Naaxi

Welcome everyone! Happy and healthy 9 months to you!


----------



## lady luck12

Totally wiped out today.
Still extreamly bloated, even gone out and bought maternity trousers today.
Any tips to help reduce the bloatiness ladies ???
x x x


----------



## skinnysmrs

lady luck12 said:


> Totally wiped out today.
> Still extreamly bloated, even gone out and bought maternity trousers today.
> Any tips to help reduce the bloatiness ladies ???
> x x x

.uugghh im so bloated too and my face is like a pizza :( :( only upside is boobies are not as sore today x


----------



## Kittycat155

Drink a lot of water. That is only thing that helps me.


----------



## Anya88

Hi girls. Hoping I can join the group. Dr says due date is 9/14, but my calculations are 9/3. I KNOW when I ovulated thanks to opk, but anyway, feeling pretty good. I get fatigued pretty easily and my neck, yes neck, looks like the moon. Gross! Sending all you girls good baby wishes and thank you for being so supportive!


----------



## cnsweeney

Anya88 said:


> Hi girls. Hoping I can join the group. Dr says due date is 9/14, but my calculations are 9/3. I KNOW when I ovulated thanks to opk, but anyway, feeling pretty good. I get fatigued pretty easily and my neck, yes neck, looks like the moon. Gross! Sending all you girls good baby wishes and thank you for being so supportive!

haha it's so funny you say that! I got a few pimples on my neck ! I've never had that before! lol so annoying.thats about my only symptom so far except fatigue. I've had mild nausea occasionally but I've also been sick so who knows. everything was totally different with my daughter so maybe this one is a boy!


----------



## cnsweeney

I am glad to say I am no longer sick! my poor little girl is though:( she keeps getting better and then wakes up in the morning vomiting . this stuff stinks and it's going around like a wild fire! I think it's the noravirus. 
anyhow.. I feel okay. no sickness or anything.just tired. a couple odd breakouts.any one else not really having symptoms?


----------



## cnsweeney

I also went to get hcg ran again on Friday.. get the results tmw. it was in the 800's on Monday so it should be well in the 1000's by now .


----------



## lady luck12

Morning ladies,
I'll try drinking more water this week. 
Need to start eatting more healthy too, hard when I'm off food though, but must try this week.
Anyone else got a goal for the week ahead ??
Have a good day, catch up later x x x


----------



## Leah_Marie

Morning!

I want to incorporate more iron-rich foods into my diet since I've been feeling awfully tired and iron supplements have made me feel a bit better but I think I'd benefit from food full of iron too so I'm making that my goal of the week.

What's everyone up to today? I need to pop out and do some food shopping since we don't really have a great deal of anything in the cupboards! Avia is in preschool until 1pm and then we're off swimming this afternoon with a couple of friends.

How are we all feeling?


----------



## Graceyous

I'm at work trying to concentrate... but failing and just thinking of all pregnancy things, and wishing for time to speed on by to my scan on 7th feb. it's. Taking. Ages!


----------



## qwk

I hear everyone on the healthy foods. I had been able to eat basically only carbs and grease, awful! Then all the sudden on Saturday I wanted a salad. I am hoping I am kind of rounding the corner here. My nausea has started holding off until the afternoon now, which still sucks but is a vast improvement from the 24 hour nausea I had been experiencing. Come on placenta!

Hope everyone is well!


----------



## Naaxi

I haven't been feeling much of anything and it kind of freaks me out lol. Going in to my doc's today to discuss getting the NT scan after all (I originally turned it down as it won't change my mind at all, but now I just want to see things are going okay) 

Anyways, hope you ladies with rhe nausea start feeling better &#9825; I remember that with my son and it kind of sucks. But I had it until birth... the pills saved me in that I would only vomit once or twice a day instead of feeling nauseated 24/7.


----------



## vickyandchick

Hi all:flower:

I'm joining you guys as I'm due 30th September with my first little bean!


----------



## laurabe

Hi has anyone here experienced any sharp stabbing pains? Only last a couple of seconds but that's been a few times today


----------



## bananabump

Anya88 said:


> Hi girls. Hoping I can join the group. Dr says due date is 9/14, but my calculations are 9/3. I KNOW when I ovulated thanks to opk, but anyway, feeling pretty good. I get fatigued pretty easily and my neck, yes neck, looks like the moon. Gross! Sending all you girls good baby wishes and thank you for being so supportive!

Congratulations :) I've added you to the list xx


----------



## bananabump

vickyandchick said:


> Hi all:flower:
> 
> I'm joining you guys as I'm due 30th September with my first little bean!

Congratulations! I've added you to the list xx


----------



## lady luck12

laurabe said:


> Hi has anyone here experienced any sharp stabbing pains? Only last a couple of seconds but that's been a few times today

I get this now and again, they say its everything moving and streaching for baby.
Its that sharp I have to hold my belly at times. We're almost due the aame time, so makes sense.
If it gets too intense I would speak to the midwife. Xxxx


----------



## lady luck12

Graceyous said:


> I'm at work trying to concentrate... but failing and just thinking of all pregnancy things, and wishing for time to speed on by to my scan on 7th feb. it's. Taking. Ages!

Minds been else where in work too today. 
I've been put back a week so it seems like FOREVER until we can share our news and have another scan. 
I am seeing the midwife next Thursday, so hopefully she'll give me a date then. At least we can talk everything through together on here xxxx


----------



## laurabe

lady luck12 said:


> laurabe said:
> 
> 
> Hi has anyone here experienced any sharp stabbing pains? Only last a couple of seconds but that's been a few times today
> 
> I get this now and again, they say its everything moving and streaching for baby.
> Its that sharp I have to hold my belly at times. We're almost due the aame time, so makes sense.
> If it gets too intense I would speak to the midwife. XxxxClick to expand...

Thanks, i'm seeing the midwife tomorrow so I will
Mention it.


----------



## cnsweeney

hi guys! so doc called me and said my hcg is in the 4000's! what?! it was 800 and something on Monday. and the 4000 reading was on Friday. is it normal to rise that much in 4 days time? 
either way I guess I shouldn't worry too much I'm known for doing that. doc said it was rising normally .. just seems a bit high to me . first ultrasound is feb. 7th can't wait !


----------



## bananabump

cnsweeney said:


> hi guys! so doc called me and said my hcg is in the 4000's! what?! it was 800 and something on Monday. and the 4000 reading was on Friday. is it normal to rise that much in 4 days time?
> either way I guess I shouldn't worry too much I'm known for doing that. doc said it was rising normally .. just seems a bit high to me . first ultrasound is feb. 7th can't wait !

It doubles every couple of days so that sounds spot in to me :) Mine was 94000 on Friday.. couldn't believe it! No wonder I'm crying at the slightest thing haha xx


----------



## Leah_Marie

Welcome vickyandchick! How are you feeling so far?

We have made progress with baby names which is exciting! We've decided that we'll name a second daughter Lila and favourite middle names so far are Seraphina and Charlotte, but can't decide which one we prefer more. Of course we made find another middle name in the mean time but Lila is definitely going to be the first name. As with pregnant #1, no boy names!


----------



## bananabump

Leah_Marie said:


> Welcome vickyandchick! How are you feeling so far?
> 
> We have made progress with baby names which is exciting! We've decided that we'll name a second daughter Lila and favourite middle names so far are Seraphina and Charlotte, but can't decide which one we prefer more. Of course we made find another middle name in the mean time but Lila is definitely going to be the first name. As with pregnant #1, no boy names!

I love Lila! But was worried it was too much of a mouthful with our son being Leo. I think we're decided on Gracie Iris for a girl and Tommy James for a boy xx


----------



## Leah_Marie

bananabump said:


> Leah_Marie said:
> 
> 
> Welcome vickyandchick! How are you feeling so far?
> 
> We have made progress with baby names which is exciting! We've decided that we'll name a second daughter Lila and favourite middle names so far are Seraphina and Charlotte, but can't decide which one we prefer more. Of course we made find another middle name in the mean time but Lila is definitely going to be the first name. As with pregnant #1, no boy names!
> 
> I love Lila! But was worried it was too much of a mouthful with our son being Leo. I think we're decided on Gracie Iris for a girl and Tommy James for a boy xxClick to expand...

Lovely names you have picked out. I really like Iris, is it a family name? Only asking because it's so unusual nowadays. 

We love Lila (obviously!) but also like Anna though we were worried about it being a bit of a mouthful with Avia, especially when saying Avia and Anna so opted with Lila instead. DH is asleep so I am trawling through a whole host of baby name websites looking for a boy name!


----------



## cnsweeney

we have chosen carter Gabriel for a boy and the girls name is still up in the air. I like perry Elizabeth and so did dh and my 4 year old said it sounded like perry the platypus from phineas and ferb lol


----------



## bananabump

Leah_Marie said:


> bananabump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leah_Marie said:
> 
> 
> Welcome vickyandchick! How are you feeling so far?
> 
> We have made progress with baby names which is exciting! We've decided that we'll name a second daughter Lila and favourite middle names so far are Seraphina and Charlotte, but can't decide which one we prefer more. Of course we made find another middle name in the mean time but Lila is definitely going to be the first name. As with pregnant #1, no boy names!
> 
> I love Lila! But was worried it was too much of a mouthful with our son being Leo. I think we're decided on Gracie Iris for a girl and Tommy James for a boy xxClick to expand...
> 
> Lovely names you have picked out. I really like Iris, is it a family name? Only asking because it's so unusual nowadays.
> 
> We love Lila (obviously!) but also like Anna though we were worried about it being a bit of a mouthful with Avia, especially when saying Avia and Anna so opted with Lila instead. DH is asleep so I am trawling through a whole host of baby name websites looking for a boy name!Click to expand...

It's so hard isn't it! Iris is the name of both my husbands Grandmas.. One died a few years ago and the other is 94 so she'll be over the moon. 

Leo has the middle name William after my Grandad and if we have a boy and call him Tommy that'll be after my other Grandad. Mainly because we like the names more than a tribute though, just makes them doubly as special xx


----------



## bananabump

cnsweeney said:


> we have chosen carter Gabriel for a boy and the girls name is still up in the air. I like perry Elizabeth and so did dh and my 4 year old said it sounded like perry the platypus from phineas and ferb lol

Lovely names! I don't think it sounds like that lol x


----------



## MommyCandice

Right now we have a jordan parker james and a serenity margaret marie and we have decided that if we have a boy we are naming him dominic christian alexander and if a girl avery clara lynn :D


----------



## cnsweeney

MommyCandice said:


> Right now we have a jordan parker james and a serenity margaret marie and we have decided that if we have a boy we are naming him dominic christian alexander and if a girl avery clara lynn :D

my nephews name is Christian Alexander (; love it!


----------



## cnsweeney

bananabump said:


> cnsweeney said:
> 
> 
> we have chosen carter Gabriel for a boy and the girls name is still up in the air. I like perry Elizabeth and so did dh and my 4 year old said it sounded like perry the platypus from phineas and ferb lol
> 
> Lovely names! I don't think it sounds like that lol xClick to expand...

thank you! lol. I know perry is different but we had a waitress last year with that name and I loved it ! plus it's my grandfathers middle name , Elizabeth is my grandmothers middle name.  as for carter Gabriel, Gabriel is dh's grandfathers name .


----------



## cnsweeney

laurabe said:


> Hi has anyone here experienced any sharp stabbing pains? Only last a couple of seconds but that's been a few times today

I've been getting them the past couple of days in my left hip bone. I've heard it's normal


----------



## lady luck12

I like Katelyn Louise but OH isnt keen, guess I have another 7mths to convince him lol.
No boy names as yet.

Had a really restless night last night and got constipation and feeling sick this morning. Also got "fed up" feeling. Going to be a long day in work.

Hope everyone has a lovely day x x x x


----------



## laurabe

Ugh been feeling really sick all day. Been to my 1st midwife appt tho and she has booked me in for an early scan next weds. Looking forward to that


----------



## lady luck12

Fab news Laurabe 
xx


----------



## vickyandchick

Leah_Marie said:


> Welcome vickyandchick! How are you feeling so far?
> 
> We have made progress with baby names which is exciting! We've decided that we'll name a second daughter Lila and favourite middle names so far are Seraphina and Charlotte, but can't decide which one we prefer more. Of course we made find another middle name in the mean time but Lila is definitely going to be the first name. As with pregnant #1, no boy names!


Hiya, I'm feeling okay so far. Rather crampy sometimes with sore boobs but other than that I'm all good :thumbup:

Lila is a beautiful name:flower:


----------



## cnsweeney

so I had spotting again this morning. I had it at like 13dpo and it was pinkish. then it's been hardly there since . like I have to look for it to notice it's there. today when I went to the bathroom this a.m it was orangeish type spotting when I wiped. I keep googling it and it all says its normal during early pregnancy .. had anyone else had any type of spotting or colored cm ? I've noticed it is mostly after bm's (sorry tmi!) 
I called the doc and moved my u/s up to Monday instead of next Friday . I'll only be 6w3d but I'm hoping to see a hb


----------



## skinnysmrs

cnsweeney said:


> so I had spotting again this morning. I had it at like 13dpo and it was pinkish. then it's been hardly there since . like I have to look for it to notice it's there. today when I went to the bathroom this a.m it was orangeish type spotting when I wiped. I keep googling it and it all says its normal during early pregnancy .. had anyone else had any type of spotting or colored cm ? I've noticed it is mostly after bm's (sorry tmi!)
> I called the doc and moved my u/s up to Monday instead of next Friday . I'll only be 6w3d but I'm hoping to see a hb

I also had this and had some cramping so got my bloods etc done and a scan was too soon so have another tmw. Dr said its quite normal though, knce no red or period like blood x


----------



## bananabump

I had spotting for 2 days last week (I was 7 weeks) and I also had a scan last week and everything was fine, we got to see the heartbeat beating away too. So try not to worry xx


----------



## cnsweeney

thank you ! I'm trying not to stress but it can be so hard sometimes lol. I actually haven't had any cramps really and haven't had any red spotting . it's always been pale pink or orange colors. and it's never enough to even show on a liner or anything.. just on the tissue after wiping. I find comfort in my steadily rising hcg levels. and hoping the u/s on Monday brings me some ease ;) good luck skinnymrs at yours tmw!


----------



## lady luck12

cnsweeney said:


> thank you ! I'm trying not to stress but it can be so hard sometimes lol. I actually haven't had any cramps really and haven't had any red spotting . it's always been pale pink or orange colors. and it's never enough to even show on a liner or anything.. just on the tissue after wiping. I find comfort in my steadily rising hcg levels. and hoping the u/s on Monday brings me some ease ;) good luck skinnymrs at yours tmw!

Everything sounds Ok hun, as your levels are still raising, and its not red.
I'm sure your scan will be you at ease. Plus seeing baby in the telly is just wounderful x x x


----------



## lady luck12

I'm SOOOOO tired this evening. Came home around 4pm and slept until 6pm. But now feel I could cwtch up and go back to sleep now. Really struggling as I've got to prepare supper for myself and OH supper as he's home around 9pm. 
Been tired for a few weeks but nothing like this.
Anyone else going through, and if so any tips to get through it.
Especially as I have a long heavy day in work tomorrow 
x x x


----------



## Leah_Marie

Anyone else still not feeling pregnant? 

I'm 7+3 and aside from feeling very tired, I've no symptoms. My pregnant with Avia began very much symptom free so I'm not _too_ concerned but I am a little worried all the same.


----------



## HisGrace

cnsweeney said:


> thank you ! I'm trying not to stress but it can be so hard sometimes lol. I actually haven't had any cramps really and haven't had any red spotting . it's always been pale pink or orange colors. and it's never enough to even show on a liner or anything.. just on the tissue after wiping. I find comfort in my steadily rising hcg levels. and hoping the u/s on Monday brings me some ease ;) good luck skinnymrs at yours tmw!

Try not to worry. I spotted with my son until I was 14 weeks along.


----------



## Tigerlilyb

I'm another one who spotted like mad up til about 10 weeks with my first and she's absolutely healthy, had a problem free pregnancy after that! I had a massive bright red gush with this one too and they're still tucked in nice and tight with a little heartbeat so try not to worry. I think I read at least 50% of women have some kind of bleeding during pregnancy and it's usually just one of those things. Your bean is just fine I bet :hugs:


----------



## nlk

I've been spotting almost constantly from 5w. I had a scan and everything's fine, so as unnerving as it can be I wouldn't worry too much about it :) as long as you're not cramping badly at the same time I wouldn't worry too much. Apparently as the placenta is forming and burying in, it can cause more almost implantation bleeding.


----------



## skinnysmrs

So reassuring ladies. Thank u :hugs:


----------



## qwk

cnsweeney said:


> so I had spotting again this morning. I had it at like 13dpo and it was pinkish. then it's been hardly there since . like I have to look for it to notice it's there. today when I went to the bathroom this a.m it was orangeish type spotting when I wiped. I keep googling it and it all says its normal during early pregnancy .. had anyone else had any type of spotting or colored cm ? I've noticed it is mostly after bm's (sorry tmi!)
> I called the doc and moved my u/s up to Monday instead of next Friday . I'll only be 6w3d but I'm hoping to see a hb

I had several episodes that sound like what you're talking about with my son, who is now a 2 year old hugging my leg at the moment ;) It was around week 5/6 as I recall. :hugs:


----------



## Naaxi

I had quite a bit of spotting with my (happy and healthy two year old) son as well, from 10 dpo to well in to 2nd tri :) Don't worry, hun :hugs:

And leah_marie, I don't feel pregnant at all. Aside from being tired and bloated, nada. By this one is SO different from my pregnancy with my son. I had to take a clear blue digital yesterday to make sure I wasn't dreaming... :rofl:


----------



## Dinah93

Hi everyone, I've been reading and following but not posting, just feeling far too crap tbh so been reading posts on my phone as I sit on the bathroom floor. Worst part about sickness this time is every time I retch DD bursts out crying, and its not like I can go and comfort her! 

Had my vitamin D test results yesterday and they were really low. As a major contributing factor to pre-e this upsets me since I've been on supplements at 2500% the RDA for 6 months now. Not quite sure what else to do to raise them at this point.


----------



## Leah_Marie

Can you speak to your GP about your low vitamin d levels and see what s/he suggests?

Was meant to meet a friend for coffee this afternoon but forgot Avia's diabetes nurse was coming for a check up. Pregnancy brain starts already!


----------



## qwk

Hey Dinah, sorry you have been so sick!! Well, when it gets warmer/sunnier you can just go outside in the sun to increase your vitamin D, I believe that's the most efficient way to boost it. If you were desperate I guess you could do a tanning booth too, though as a super fair-skinned person myself, I would typically not recommend a tanning booth!! :haha:


----------



## vickyandchick

Leah_Marie said:


> Anyone else still not feeling pregnant?
> 
> I'm 7+3 and aside from feeling very tired, I've no symptoms. My pregnant with Avia began very much symptom free so I'm not _too_ concerned but I am a little worried all the same.

Can't really say I feel pregnant either, I get random cramps at times and my boobs hurt a bit. But aside from the occasional queasiness nothing :shrug: Still a bit in denial I think


----------



## Leah_Marie

vickyandchick said:


> Leah_Marie said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else still not feeling pregnant?
> 
> I'm 7+3 and aside from feeling very tired, I've no symptoms. My pregnant with Avia began very much symptom free so I'm not _too_ concerned but I am a little worried all the same.
> 
> Can't really say I feel pregnant either, I get random cramps at times and my boobs hurt a bit. But aside from the occasional queasiness nothing :shrug: Still a bit in denial I thinkClick to expand...

Yes, denial is an excellent way of describing it. I hate being stuck in "limbo" before actually seeing anyone. I did a HPT but it wasn't repeated at my doctors and although I know I'm pregnant it's so easy to doubt yourself!


----------



## vickyandchick

Leah_Marie said:


> vickyandchick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leah_Marie said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else still not feeling pregnant?
> 
> I'm 7+3 and aside from feeling very tired, I've no symptoms. My pregnant with Avia began very much symptom free so I'm not _too_ concerned but I am a little worried all the same.
> 
> Can't really say I feel pregnant either, I get random cramps at times and my boobs hurt a bit. But aside from the occasional queasiness nothing :shrug: Still a bit in denial I thinkClick to expand...
> 
> Yes, denial is an excellent way of describing it. I hate being stuck in "limbo" before actually seeing anyone. I did a HPT but it wasn't repeated at my doctors and although I know I'm pregnant it's so easy to doubt yourself!Click to expand...


I know, my doctors appointment isn't until Friday and the waiting is killing me. Kinda just want her to confirm it and wait for it to sink in


----------



## Lauren021406

I got my blood levels back and they were very happy with the result they were in the 16,000s and my scan is booked for Tuesday I can not wait!


----------



## vickyandchick

Lauren021406 congrats and good luck, hope all goes well :flower:


----------



## Leah_Marie

vickyandchick said:


> Leah_Marie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vickyandchick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leah_Marie said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else still not feeling pregnant?
> 
> I'm 7+3 and aside from feeling very tired, I've no symptoms. My pregnant with Avia began very much symptom free so I'm not _too_ concerned but I am a little worried all the same.
> 
> Can't really say I feel pregnant either, I get random cramps at times and my boobs hurt a bit. But aside from the occasional queasiness nothing :shrug: Still a bit in denial I thinkClick to expand...
> 
> Yes, denial is an excellent way of describing it. I hate being stuck in "limbo" before actually seeing anyone. I did a HPT but it wasn't repeated at my doctors and although I know I'm pregnant it's so easy to doubt yourself!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know, my doctors appointment isn't until Friday and the waiting is killing me. Kinda just want her to confirm it and wait for it to sink inClick to expand...

I'm waiting for my booking in appointment and the wait is killing me! Roll on Feb. 11.


----------



## Leah_Marie

Lauren021406 said:


> I got my blood levels back and they were very happy with the result they were in the 16,000s and my scan is booked for Tuesday I can not wait!

Congratulations! How very exciting.


----------



## lady luck12

Fab news Lauren  x x x
Leah - know waiting for dates seems like a lifetime away. I've got another 8 days before my first appointment and seems never coming.
I've been trying to keep busy thinking it would make time go quicker but no such luck 
Xxxxx


----------



## lady luck12

Still struggling with being sooo tired. Managed to push myself to get some jobs done today but need to get myself and jelly tot to bed soon.
Speak soon ladies x x x


----------



## RaspberryK

I started my spring cleaning early today, 1. To keep me busy and my mind off waiting while ds was at my friends all day. 2. Mother in law babysat tonight so ds room is spotless as is the bathroom and kitchen. All floors have been mopped. Let's just hope she didn't open the avalanche room aka my bedroom xx


----------



## MommyCandice

8 days till our second drs appointment. So excited I imagine we will talk about the ultrasound from last week. Finally feeling more pregnant cant believe we are almost 8 weeks pregnant already. Oh still hasnt found a new job yet but we are getting by and I believe everything happens for a reason.


----------



## skinnysmrs

RaspberryK said:


> I started my spring cleaning early today, 1. To keep me busy and my mind off waiting while ds was at my friends all day. 2. Mother in law babysat tonight so ds room is spotless as is the bathroom and kitchen. All floors have been mopped. Let's just hope she didn't open the avalanche room aka my bedroom xx

I'm loving this spring clean idea Raspberry. I think I might even tackle it myself :)


----------



## loveandterror

My first appointment with the midwife is finally getting closer (Tuesday 4th, February)
Yesterday I went to mothercare for the first time ever to pick up some clothes. I'm sooo in love with my little pea already, I really hope everything is okay. 
I might save up money for a private scan, if they don't offer me something earlier than 12 weeks. Anyone else thinking about a private scan?


----------



## RaspberryK

skinnysmrs said:


> RaspberryK said:
> 
> 
> I started my spring cleaning early today, 1. To keep me busy and my mind off waiting while ds was at my friends all day. 2. Mother in law babysat tonight so ds room is spotless as is the bathroom and kitchen. All floors have been mopped. Let's just hope she didn't open the avalanche room aka my bedroom xx
> 
> I'm loving this spring clean idea Raspberry. I think I might even tackle it myself :)Click to expand...

I need to get everything sorted so I can go through everything from ds ready for this one. House has been neglected for a while. I cleaned the frames and glass of the kitchen window and front door on Tuesday while ds was having his nap. 
I just think if I'm not on top of it now with only one, then it'll get awful when the new baby arrives and it'll be too bad to ask for help. 
I'm not really a fan of cleaning and housework on a daily basis but I like a deep clean it feels so satisfying. 
We had a lie in this morning and are not dressed yet, ds won't be napping today and we will do the weekly shop later when dh goes off to work. I'll just do a bit of washing and the usual dishwasher etc today and get cracking with the tidying shelves and window ledges and the dusting downstairs. 
The floors need scrubbing but I need my mil to come and help with that it's a massive job and might even hire a steamer xx


----------



## skinnysmrs

RaspberryK said:


> skinnysmrs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RaspberryK said:
> 
> 
> I started my spring cleaning early today, 1. To keep me busy and my mind off waiting while ds was at my friends all day. 2. Mother in law babysat tonight so ds room is spotless as is the bathroom and kitchen. All floors have been mopped. Let's just hope she didn't open the avalanche room aka my bedroom xx
> 
> I'm loving this spring clean idea Raspberry. I think I might even tackle it myself :)Click to expand...
> 
> I need to get everything sorted so I can go through everything from ds ready for this one. House has been neglected for a while. I cleaned the frames and glass of the kitchen window and front door on Tuesday while ds was having his nap.
> I just think if I'm not on top of it now with only one, then it'll get awful when the new baby arrives and it'll be too bad to ask for help.
> I'm not really a fan of cleaning and housework on a daily basis but I like a deep clean it feels so satisfying.
> We had a lie in this morning and are not dressed yet, ds won't be napping today and we will do the weekly shop later when dh goes off to work. I'll just do a bit of washing and the usual dishwasher etc today and get cracking with the tidying shelves and window ledges and the dusting downstairs.
> The floors need scrubbing but I need my mil to come and help with that it's a massive job and might even hire a steamer xxClick to expand...


Could u send some of that motivation over this way :)


----------



## WDWJess

Well today marks a month to the day since I got my BFP and I celebrated my throwing up for the first time in either pregnancy!

I also had my booking in appointment this morning. Much quicker than the first time round! Discussed the possibility of having a home birth as long as I only having a singleton in there which is exciting, countdown to scan is now at 13 days :happydance:


----------



## RaspberryK

skinnysmrs said:


> RaspberryK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skinnysmrs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RaspberryK said:
> 
> 
> I started my spring cleaning early today, 1. To keep me busy and my mind off waiting while ds was at my friends all day. 2. Mother in law babysat tonight so ds room is spotless as is the bathroom and kitchen. All floors have been mopped. Let's just hope she didn't open the avalanche room aka my bedroom xx
> 
> I'm loving this spring clean idea Raspberry. I think I might even tackle it myself :)Click to expand...
> 
> I need to get everything sorted so I can go through everything from ds ready for this one. House has been neglected for a while. I cleaned the frames and glass of the kitchen window and front door on Tuesday while ds was having his nap.
> I just think if I'm not on top of it now with only one, then it'll get awful when the new baby arrives and it'll be too bad to ask for help.
> I'm not really a fan of cleaning and housework on a daily basis but I like a deep clean it feels so satisfying.
> We had a lie in this morning and are not dressed yet, ds won't be napping today and we will do the weekly shop later when dh goes off to work. I'll just do a bit of washing and the usual dishwasher etc today and get cracking with the tidying shelves and window ledges and the dusting downstairs.
> The floors need scrubbing but I need my mil to come and help with that it's a massive job and might even hire a steamer xxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Could u send some of that motivation over this way :)Click to expand...

I absolutely would, except I have a little nausea since lunch. Just got ds in the bath while I do my face before I go to Sainsbury's and I've realised I need to weigh in later as I missed it yesterday. 
Xx


----------



## Kobes Mummie

Woop had my letter in the post booking in on 20th Feb. So pleased to have a date now just have to get to it haha xx


----------



## vickyandchick

loveandterror said:


> My first appointment with the midwife is finally getting closer (Tuesday 4th, February)
> Yesterday I went to mothercare for the first time ever to pick up some clothes. I'm sooo in love with my little pea already, I really hope everything is okay.
> I might save up money for a private scan, if they don't offer me something earlier than 12 weeks. Anyone else thinking about a private scan?

I am :wave:

I'm far too impatient, and terrified, to wait till 12 weeks.


----------



## Tigerlilyb

Hey ladies, I've been lurking more than posting because not much is happening to be honest, no new symptoms just the same old nausea and not wanting to eat a thing. Mornings are getting easier, I can eat breakfast and lunch pretty easily but evenings are just torture, I sit in front of the TV hoping I won't be sick :nope: At least my daughter is in bed by then.

Got my scan date, 26th Feb at 7am! Bloody early but at least I won't have to wait nervously for the whole day :happydance:

I'd love some of that motivation too Raspberry, my house is such a pigsty since I'm so tired.


----------



## RaspberryK

I've got a private scan tomorrow lunch time xx


----------



## cnsweeney

Tigerlilyb said:


> Hey ladies, I've been lurking more than posting because not much is happening to be honest, no new symptoms just the same old nausea and not wanting to eat a thing. Mornings are getting easier, I can eat breakfast and lunch pretty easily but evenings are just torture, I sit in front of the TV hoping I won't be sick :nope: At least my daughter is in bed by then.
> 
> Got my scan date, 26th Feb at 7am! Bloody early but at least I won't have to wait nervously for the whole day :happydance:
> 
> I'd love some of that motivation too Raspberry, my house is such a pigsty since I'm so tired.

you sound like me! I finally started feeling the nausea last night . fell asleep as soon as dh got home and woke up wanting to vomit but didnt . couldn't eat dinner :/ during the day it's better though. dd & I are out at lunch now . still feel mild nausea but nothing I can't push through. have u actually gotten sick yet? I was actually hoping I would last night cuz the feeling of wanting to sucks . after you do it goes away


----------



## Tigerlilyb

Nope I haven't gotten sick yet but it didn't start with my daughter til 8+5... if I can pass that date without puking I'll be quite happy! :haha: I was so sick with her, multiple times per day, it wasn't funny. Dreading the next few weeks.


----------



## lady luck12

Where are you ladies getting your energy from, send some in my direct. House is upside down as I'm so tired and hate having a mess.
I'll need to push myself on the weekend to sort out my clothes because some of my jeans are now too tight. Didnt think I'd be in maternity clothes this early in.
xxxx


----------



## RaspberryK

I need to sort all my clean washing and clothes that don't fit and get some stuff on eBay xx


----------



## cnsweeney

Tigerlilyb said:


> Nope I haven't gotten sick yet but it didn't start with my daughter til 8+5... if I can pass that date without puking I'll be quite happy! :haha: I was so sick with her, multiple times per day, it wasn't funny. Dreading the next few weeks.

yeah with my daughter I actually started vomiting before I even missed a period ! & before I got my bfp. idk if it is because I was 18 and it was my first pregnancy and my body was already hormonal due to being a teenager lol but yeah that sucked haha .. it lasted throughout the 1st trimester and came back beginning of the 3rd. so this is new to me to be 6 weeks and just nauseated and not actually getting sick. it's actually more frustrating I think because with my daughter once I got sick I was good to go. this nausea just breaks me down :/


----------



## cnsweeney

lady luck12 said:


> Where are you ladies getting your energy from, send some in my direct. House is upside down as I'm so tired and hate having a mess.
> I'll need to push myself on the weekend to sort out my clothes because some of my jeans are now too tight. Didnt think I'd be in maternity clothes this early in.
> xxxx

right?! I am so tired everyday around 5pm. I HAVE to take a nap. it's like I can NOT go on any further. like I don't even want to try to figure out ways around it or some home remedies to kick the fatigue. nope, at that point I just want my pillow and a blankie and the inside of my eyelids haha. I am a stay at home mom so luckily I am able to manage most of my household chores throughout the day.. I just go much slower than before . & I certainly haven't been putting elbow grease into anything like I usually do. now it's the basics.. dishes, laundry, vacuum , etc. and I sleep in more now and I still have to drag myself out of bed. I can't wait to get out of this phase. I'm sure my daughter can't either. she's so active and wants to go go go all the time . she doesn't understand mommy is just beat :(


----------



## Dinah93

qwk said:


> Hey Dinah, sorry you have been so sick!! Well, when it gets warmer/sunnier you can just go outside in the sun to increase your vitamin D, I believe that's the most efficient way to boost it. If you were desperate I guess you could do a tanning booth too, though as a super fair-skinned person myself, I would typically not recommend a tanning booth!! :haha:

Because of where we live it's technically impossible to generate vitamin D from the sun between October and April, but I'll be outside as much as I can once April comes. Just worried that will be too late. I'm so scared of another micro preemie :( I'm going to look into those SAD lamps, see if those generate vitamin D.


----------



## loveandterror

i did it. i bit the bullet and have booked a private scan for feb.16th when i'm going to be almost 9 weeks. 
i can't tell you guys , how freaking excited i am :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Kittycat155

I so understand the tiredness. Also it is not like a usual nonpregnant nap where a few minutes helps. It is a DEEP sleep for a few hours at a time for me and STILL sleeping the night no issue! Husband called and cell was inches from me and I didn't wake up at all.

Had to call husband to grocery store to help me finish shopping as got to tired/nausea kicked in and was afraid that I would have to run out and leave cart so he came along. No more shopping at night as I was to out to get food away.


----------



## MommyCandice

I hear you on the being tired. With my other 2 it was just a little extra tiredness. This time its exhaustion it doesnt matter how much sleep I get its never enough. Hoping it eases up once I hit 2nd trimester


----------



## Kittycat155

Can not imagine doing this with other kids-especially the young ones who still need a lot of attention! I am 31 and definitely want more then 1 so I know that will be me one day! Seems Burger King nuggets are sitting ok. And I spent so much at grocery store to be eating out!


----------



## Buttercup84

Feeling the exhaustion here too! I work 3 days a week which is usually fine but it's doing me in at the moment, especially as my 2 year old dropped her daytime nap just before xmas :wacko: Not feeling as sick as I did with my DD at this stage though so i'm grateful for that at least :flower:


----------



## purplerat

Oh I hear you with all being tired. Took my eldest to nursery at 9, put my youngest down for a nap and then slept until 12 when it was time to pick up eldest again! Off to bed now at 9pm, I'm soooo sleepy ! X


----------



## silver_penny

Hi everyone! Thought I would introduce myself. I am due on Sept 25th with number 4. My sons are 4 and 3, and my daughter just turned one in October. We are planning on another UP/UC. No real symptoms right now except for going to the bathroom a little more often and being a little more tired at the end of the day.


----------



## Leah_Marie

Welcome to the group silver_penny!

What's everyone got planned for this weekend? Weather here is awful! X


----------



## Leah_Marie

Also, who is finding out the gender and who isn't? We aren't sure what to do! Think we will find out but a surprise would be equally as lovely x


----------



## Kittycat155

No way am I finding out the gender! Leaning towards this is a boy. I hate surprises for most part but this is always something I knew I could wait for.


----------



## RaspberryK

Think we are staying yellow again. .. 

I had my scan today (private) and measured 2 days behind my ticker and if anything I thought I'd measure ahead. 
It's a physical impossibility as we only dtd once, lol. 

Heart beat was 150 and we actually heard it, amazing xx


----------



## lady luck12

Not finding out gender even though OH is keen to know. 
Planning on cleaning throughout the house and sort through my clothes this weekend. Also need to catch up on paperwork for work as I've been so tired this week I've fallen behind. Weather is forcast for rain anyway so be stuck indoors xxx


----------



## RaspberryK

I'm bloody working tomorrow 3-8 yuck evening shift, and just so happens I get a spot of pm nausea xx


----------



## lady luck12

RaspberryK said:


> Think we are staying yellow again. ..
> 
> I had my scan today (private) and measured 2 days behind my ticker and if anything I thought I'd measure ahead.
> It's a physical impossibility as we only dtd once, lol.
> 
> Heart beat was 150 and we actually heard it, amazing xx

Fantastic hun, cant wait for my next scan  x x


----------



## MrsMalcolm

I got the devastating news today. My pregnancy is ectopic. I am scheduled for surgery Monday and pray that I can keep my tube. This is my second loss, I miscarried last February. I am trying to stay optimistic about the future and my desire to be a mom. But I have a lot of healing to do in the meantime. Good luck to the September Stars, I hope you all have happy healthy pregnancies.


----------



## HisGrace

MrsMalcom - I'm so sorry to hear of your ectopic. I pray you get to keep your tube too, and your dreams of becoming a mommy happen very soon.


----------



## Jokerette

I'm so sorry mrsmalcom :(


----------



## Jokerette

Bananabump can you update the first post to show Twinklie had an angel? :( she was due sept 13 :(


----------



## loveandterror

so sorry to hear about your loss, mrsmalcolm


----------



## Tigerlilyb

MrsMalcom I'm so so sorry :hugs: I really hope you get to keep your tube.


----------



## lady luck12

Mrs Malcolm - so sorry to hear of your loss and hope you get to keep your tube. X x x


----------



## Leah_Marie

So sorry to hear that MrsMalcolm xx


----------



## Kobes Mummie

MrsMalcom I'm so sorry xx


----------



## qwk

:hugs: MrsMalcolm I am so sorry....


----------



## bananabump

Sorry again Mrs Malcolm :( And sorry to Twinklie aswell. I've updated the first page. Hope you both get your sticky bfps soon xxx


----------



## bananabump

silver_penny said:


> Hi everyone! Thought I would introduce myself. I am due on Sept 25th with number 4. My sons are 4 and 3, and my daughter just turned one in October. We are planning on another UP/UC. No real symptoms right now except for going to the bathroom a little more often and being a little more tired at the end of the day.

Congratulations! I've added you to the first page :)


----------



## bananabump

How is everyone? My nausea has passed and I'm not feeling bad at all! Last night was a bit of a nightmare though because I had horrible leg/groin cramp all night and couldn't sleep! But my son had a 3 hour nap today so I joined him! Also my husband had an interview yesterday and got the job.. :happydance: SO proud of him! The money and hours are fab plus it's just round the corner. He's a self employed pest controller at the moment but business is slow and it was becoming too stressful so I'm really happy he's found something he'll enjoy xx


----------



## lady luck12

Fantastic news banana bump. Still exhausted and sore boobs. These are bad enough as I'm soooo tired I can't get much done. 
Really want to get the house in order but no energy to do it.
Want to get get a baby book to read any suggestions ladies?? 
x x x


----------



## loveandterror

very, very nauseous and dizzy. i actually had to take a nap so it would stop for a while..yuck :sick::sick::sick:


----------



## Leah_Marie

So pleased to hear your DH got the job bananabump!

Spent this morning in town shopping for some bits and pieces for our holiday in April. Also found myself cooing over some baby things :cloud9:

DH working all weekend but has some time off soon so looking forward to having him around a bit more.

How is everyone?


----------



## Naaxi

Bit of morning sickness started yesterday... threw up both times I tried to take vitamins lol (am and again pm) so maybe they set it off... guess we will see ;) But for now it is kind of reassuring. I was starting to get worried to be honest.


----------



## armywife03

Mrs Malcolm - Sorry for your loss :hugs: I can't even imagine having to deal with what you are going through. I pray everything goes ok and you can keep your tube.


----------



## armywife03

I have been nauseous for a few days now. It seems to come and go.I have a hard time eating bc nothing sounds good. I look like 4 months pregnant though! Im so super bloated! Even my face looks bloated :(


----------



## nlk

armywife03 said:


> I have been nauseous for a few days now. It seems to come and go.I have a hard time eating bc nothing sounds good. I look like 4 months pregnant though! Im so super bloated! Even my face looks bloated :(

I've had a bit of bloating too recently. Only my stomach though. I'm struggling to find foods that don't make my stomach turn, and have found that salad wraps are doing me pretty well! Just a little bit of dressing, because I'm scared it's going to be too overwhelming and make me throw up :haha:


----------



## Leah_Marie

Feeling very bloated this evening!!


----------



## qwk

Congrats to your DH bananabump!

I feel like I'm just at that awkward time where I just look kind of fat to the untrained eye ;) bloating and a tiny bump. I did have to break out my belly band to wear with my pants unbuttoned already! I've only gained like 4 pounds thank goodness, but the bump is starting to emerge... 

Hope everyone is well! DH and I are on a date night, I'm waiting for him to get popcorn at the movies :)


----------



## cnsweeney

okay so nausea is killin me! haven't actually gotten sick yet but I actually wish I would to get it over with sometimes ! our parents came over for dinner tonight and in the middle of talking to my dad ( he doesn't know yet) I tossed him the remote and said 'put it on whatever you want!' and ran to the bathroom certain I was gonna hurl but nope .. dry heaves again . how frustrating ! lol. I never had this with my daughter .. whenever I felt sick I GOT sick . anyone else have this?
as for finding out the gender.. we are going to find out . I simply can't wait because I'm not a patient person (hey, I'm honest!) lol. and I like to plan . I want to have my nursery done and name picked out . I just wanna know who's in there! hehe


----------



## Leah_Marie

Can't believe I'm 8+1 already! Looking less bloated today but I can definitely feel a hardening of my muscles so hope little one is comfy in there. 

How are we all? We are off to the in-laws for the afternoon. DH is working so it's just DD and I but it'll be fun all the same. X


----------



## lady luck12

Leah_Marie said:


> Can't believe I'm 8+1 already! Looking less bloated today but I can definitely feel a hardening of my muscles so hope little one is comfy in there.
> 
> How are we all? We are off to the in-laws for the afternoon. DH is working so it's just DD and I but it'll be fun all the same. X

I'm 8wks +3 myself 
but I find time is going slow myself, but think that's because they put me a week behind.
I feel I have a little more energy today so I can finally get my household chores done. Just be a little slower than usual lol.
Have a good day x x x


----------



## tropicsgirl

Hello!! :) Can you add me? My due date is sept. 12th. Even though my ticker says 9 weeks, I'm actually 8 weeks 2 days...need to change it!! 

This is our first pregnancy and hoping that everything will go alright! Had 2 scans already-one at 6 weeks and another at 7 weeks. So far so good! Just started getting what I think is morning sickness last week..nausea...but it doesn't last all day thank goodness...


----------



## Kobes Mummie

cnsweeney said:


> okay so nausea is killin me! haven't actually gotten sick yet but I actually wish I would to get it over with sometimes ! our parents came over for dinner tonight and in the middle of talking to my dad ( he doesn't know yet) I tossed him the remote and said 'put it on whatever you want!' and ran to the bathroom certain I was gonna hurl but nope .. dry heaves again . how frustrating ! lol. I never had this with my daughter .. whenever I felt sick I GOT sick . anyone else have this?
> as for finding out the gender.. we are going to find out . I simply can't wait because I'm not a patient person (hey, I'm honest!) lol. and I like to plan . I want to have my nursery done and name picked out . I just wanna know who's in there! hehe

Iam so with you on the nausea. I just want to be sick. With DS I was sick without fail each morning then fine... but this lo ergh feel it all day but no actual sick. Wr will also find out the gender noway I can wait. Waaaaay to impatient haha vx x


----------



## lady luck12

Well, I haven't managed to do half the things I'd planned but at least I've made a start. Decided not to beat myself up coz I've got to listen to my body.
Just ordered myself some bigger bras that aren't under wired, I've also bought myself some leggings to keep me going and hopefully hiding this bump for a few weeks more.
Decided to tell family after our first appointment with midwife this week, OH can't wait any longer bless him lol.
Any plans for the week ahead ladies??? 
x x x


----------



## kittylady

Hi

I have very slight nausea but I'm ill in general anyway so I might just be feeling the after effects of that. This time I'm trying to relax a bit more but I'm going through a stressful period at work which is rather stressful.:shrug:


----------



## Kittycat155

I have been doubting this pregnancy at times as I feel very empty. In may I was talking daily. But I keep having a dream that 16-17 weeks I am going to deliver. Trying to not make much of it as dreams are dreams. Odd is I feel sicker and sorer breasts then last time,sooner too. Just can't shake it. I had a chemical in December 08 MC at 9 weeks in July 13 an 2 chemicals back to back after. Jaded I guess.


----------



## Dinah93

All you can really do is focus on the day at hand kittycat. It's obviously really unlikely you'll deliver that early (I was actually reading something last night about how your body has the delivery hormones really early, which are what are used if your body miscarries, but by 10-12 weeks these have all but gone, then they start to come back in the 20-22 week time and keep building until your body is ready to deliver. 

Trying to get DD off bottles during the day atm, she's addicted to milk and takes very little food otherwise. She will have maybe 4 pints of milk a day, which at nearly 2 is mad. Giving her juice in a cup hasn't cut down the sobbing for milk, so today I'm trying milk in her cup, try to get her off the bottle and onto the cup at least, can try to introduce more non-milk fluids once she's a bit less keen to snuggle and suck. So far she's not keen on the plan. 

Still feeling sick, very ready for the nausea to pass now. And the tiredness, I need to get DDs naptime back rather than using it to nap myself or I'm never going to catch up on the ironing!


----------



## bananabump

We're trying to do the same thing with Leo who's 2.5 and it's soo hard. He's always loved his milk and even though he'll have it from a normak cup with his breakfast, he still demands it in his bottle for naptime and bedtime! First we tried to take it away at naptime but he was having none of it.. the frustrating thing is that the 2 days a week he's at nursery he goes down for his nap without any milk at all! He has about 36oz a day and hardly eats anything either. Little monkeys!

I've had my 12 week scan through for 2 weeks tomorrow so I'm counting down the days to that now and then my gender scan on 20th March! :) xxx


----------



## RaspberryK

We are also going to attempt bottle weaning. I bf til 12m and it was such a mistake swapping to a bottle, I was worried that he wasn't drinking enough milk out of a cup. 
He's a nightmare at bedtime for his bottle and could drink a pint easily which results in wet nappies all night. 
Going to buy him a special milk cup and read to him while he sits to drink it and start with nap time as he tends to go to sleep easier for nap than bedtime xx


----------



## silver_penny

I'm hoping to have my little girl potty trained by the time this new one comes along. My boys were potty trained by 20-22 months and they say girls are easier. Here's to hoping!


----------



## Graceyous

Going for scan on Friday (I'll be about circa 7wks) - can't wait, but nervous too. I'm sure I'll be shaking so much they'll nearly have to strap me in!


----------



## Tigerlilyb

silver_penny said:


> I'm hoping to have my little girl potty trained by the time this new one comes along. My boys were potty trained by 20-22 months and they say girls are easier. Here's to hoping!

I've been putting some serious thought into this too lately. I want to continue using cloth nappies with #2 but if my daughter isn't potty trained it's going to be hell! I don't think I have enough nappies to keep up with 2 and I don't want to buy more for possibly just a few months.

I'll probably have them both in disposies if LO isn't potty trained soonish, which isn't something I really want to do. It'll cost a fortune if nothing else :wacko:

Good luck with the training!


----------



## bananabump

Leo is the same RaspberryK.. his nappies are soo full by the morning and sometimes he even leaks through them.

He's doing really well with his toilet training during the day though so I'm hoping that if we can sort this bottle issue out then he'll be in pants fulltime when the baby gets here xx


----------



## WDWJess

I'm off work this week so am concentrating on potty training Harry. Day 1 today and he's done about 50% in his potty and the rest were little accidents so we'll see how the rest of the week goes. All good fun! Still feeling sick 24/7 have been sick once.


----------



## RaspberryK

Ds nappy nearly always leaks often at 5am. Yawn. 
We have done cloth nappies on and off but they only worked up to about 5 months. Since then they've always leaked whatever I've tried, it got so expensive trying all the options I have given up. 
He showed a massive interest in weeing on the potty not long ago but he has started to cry for his nappy now. 
In the spring/summer I'm just going to leave him naked and see what happens. 
Xx


----------



## silver_penny

Living in a warmer climate, there are times even during the winter when my children go bare-bottomed. It does make it easier as they are more aware of when they urinate or have a bowel movement. We also do cloth nappies, yet another reason why I would like my LO out of diapers by the time this one comes around. I've done two in diapers before. Not fun, but not impossible either. (Actually the diapers got washed more often which means less smell :haha:)


----------



## lady luck12

Hiya,
Had a lovely evening with some friends but was really hard to keep mum lol.
They all know I've been waiting for IVF and been really supportive & don't want to lie to them. Hard to answer questions without spilling the beans.
How's everyone else coping in keeping quite???


----------



## Kobes Mummie

Hard as I feel so sick all the time too. Everyone assumes I have a virus and should be home keeping it to myself. I just want to shout im not contagious I'm pregnant haha x


----------



## RaspberryK

I've told the in laws and my best friend already so that's easy. 
I told a couple of my seniors and hr at work and I've had my first scan so I'm pretty confident now. 
I'll tell my parents when I next see them in a relaxed setting and they'll spill the beans to the rest. 
I'll see a few close friends and tell them when I see them and work colleagues after 
my family. 
Then Facebook after 20 week scan xx


----------



## FIRSTIME

Mind if I join you guys? I'm due September 14th. 

I have already told my close/local family. I just couldn't keep it in. I was planning to wait to tell everyone else on my birthday as I will be 13+2 but I don't know if I can hold out that long. Almost everyone in the building I work in know. It was hard to keep it quiet with the morning sickness. Everyone else keeps asking if I am ok. If all goes well at my first appointment and scan on Feb 18th I will probably tell everyone else local and some additional family. Facebook will still be my birthday though.


----------



## Jokerette

Perfect scan!!!! Thank you ladies for all your well wishes 

Baby was measuring one day bigger than expected... Measuring 8+2 heartbeat of 163bpm they did just an abdominal ultrasound, no transvaginal needed. 

So happy!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## MommyCandice

Feeling so ill... ultrasound is in 24 days and we to are hoping to have dd potty trained by the time this baby is born. Dont rele want to have two in diapers again but she is well on the way to being at least day time potty trained.


----------



## cnsweeney

still nauseated here :( I wake up nauseous until I eat something small then it passes for a short bit. then it strikes again and I'm miserable and in need of a nap.when I wake up I'm typically still nauseated . then I eat something small again and it passes for a short while and hits again . tonight I had had enough.. went to the bathroom and shoved my finger down my throat (I know..gross) and it worked .. but barely. it's just like whatever is in there pretends it wants to come out then says 'haha jk! I'm going to torture you instead !' lol. I hope this passes soon!!
does anyone believe the old wives tale about ms/nausea=girl? because we are hoping for a boy (only because we have a girl but a girl would still be a blessing!) & with my dd I was sick .. but I actually vomited and it wasn't all day nausea . some people say there's truth to the myth others say it's bogus. anyone have any insight?


----------



## cnsweeney

oh & how could I forget ?! we had our first u/s today :) I'm measuring right on time at 6w3d. & we saw a nice strong heartbeat! it was amazing <3
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Kalush

Jokerette - That's wondeful! Glad everything went so well. 


We've told our parents, my best friend and the people we were just on vacation with. So many more people than knew last time, it just ended up turning out that way. We were going to see if we could get through vacation without people figuring out, but didn't quite make it. It's a bit hard when it's a skiing vacation that involves alcohol and hot tubbing after skiing. The feeling icky most of the time and throwing up didn't help much. It sounds like there is a lot of potty training going on. Good luck! We're going to be starting that here soon too.


----------



## lady luck12

Only 2 days to go until our first appointment with the midwife, can't wait. 
Think we'll tell both parents, grandmother and siblings on Friday then & one special friend who's been through the whole journey with me. Then wait until the next scan before telling the rest of the world ;-)
Feeling good so far this morning. Hope everyone has a good day xxx


----------



## laurabe

cnsweeney I'm the same with the nausea :( feel horrible

I'm going for scan tomorrow, nervous and excited


----------



## loveandterror

Right, I was supposed to see my midwife for the first time today, but she decided to not show up...Now I'll have to wait yet another week or two for my very first appointment. What a joke!


----------



## Dinah93

cnsweeney said:


> does anyone believe the old wives tale about ms/nausea=girl? because we are hoping for a boy (only because we have a girl but a girl would still be a blessing!) & with my dd I was sick .. but I actually vomited and it wasn't all day nausea . some people say there's truth to the myth others say it's bogus. anyone have any insight?

Nope, good friend of mine is expecting her second, she said this pregnancy is as different as can be, she was sick for 14 weeks every day, where the first time she felt great, oth pregnancies are little boys though! 

I don't know what I'm hoping for, some days I think how nice it would be to have one of each, other days I'd love a second girl as all my friends who are two girls are just so so close. 

GP again today, blood pressure still behaving, see my obstetrician again on Friday. Another 3 weeks until my scan though, so impatient!


----------



## lady luck12

loveandterror said:


> Right, I was supposed to see my midwife for the first time today, but she decided to not show up...Now I'll have to wait yet another week or two for my very first appointment. What a joke!

Mine has already warned me that if anyone goes into labour on Thursday my appointment might have to be rearranged. So could be that reason why yours hasn't shown up. I'd give a ring hun. 
So annoying though coz you wait so long for it to be cancelled and wait EVEN longer x x x


----------



## Leah_Marie

A week today until my booking in appointment - can't come soon enough!! Hopefully my 12 week scan will come through shortly after that! X


----------



## bananabump

I don't believe the old wives tale about MS either because I had it so so bad with my son last time! I wae hospitalised twice because I couldn't keep anything down! 

I really don't mind about the sex.. a girl would be lovely but a brother for Leo would be just as nice! So excited to find out in 6 weeks though xxx


----------



## bananabump

Congratulations FIRSTIME.. I've added you to the the list!

All our close family and friends know now.. that's about 40 people haha x


----------



## Jokerette

We told everyone today! It's been a really exciting day sharing the news :) We are still planning the FB post next week after we find out the sex in the blood test :)


----------



## lady luck12

Jokerette said:


> We told everyone today! It's been a really exciting day sharing the news :) We are still planning the FB post next week after we find out the sex in the blood test :)

Never heard about knowing the sea through bloods, interesting  x x


----------



## lady luck12

Decided to tell parents on Sunday now & I've just ordered them both a photo frame with grandchild on it & will put a note in it saying picture to follow in September 2014 :-D
Can't wait now x x
Tiredness not too bad today just hyper sensitive boobs. Soak in the bath might help x x x


----------



## Leah_Marie

Welcome and congratulations firstime, and to anyone else I may have missed over the past few days!

DD is now in bed so I'm on the sofa with some chocolate digestives. It's what the baby wants so it's okay, isn't it? DH working tonight so think I'll be enjoying more than one of these biscuits!

How are we all doing? x


----------



## RaspberryK

I'm ridiculously constipated. 
I'm looking forward to a shopping trip to Ikea and primark tomorrow with the mil. 
I had my booking appointment and blood tests today with my lovely midwife. 
Dh is working nights and I'm about to make desserts to take to slimming world for a taster tomorrow xx


----------



## Lauren021406

Hi ladies..I just got back from my first ultrasound and found out I am expecting twins!!! I am so nervous scared and happy. My mind is going in every direction!! My EDD is 9/25


----------



## RaspberryK

Wowzers, double congratulations xx


----------



## curlykate

Congrats, Lauren!
I'm secretly hoping for twins this time around. They don't run in my family, or OH's family, so it's just wishful thinking on my part.
I've been felling so crappy lately. This MS is really kicking my ass. I stupidly had a late night snack last night, and it's been wreaking havoc on my insides all day. It wasn't this bad with my last pregnancy, and I was hoping it would be the same this time around.
As for telling everyone...OH told one of his co-workers, and I've told about 6 of my co-workers! I just couldn't keep it secret. And last time, my co-workers all knew before everyone else (both pregnancies I've taken the test at work on my lunch break!) It's just easier when the ladies in the same room as me know, so they know why I'm not really on my "game" so to speak. 
We are going to tell our families soon, just not sure when. We are going to try waiting until the beginning of March, as then I'll be 10 weeks (when we told last time). Also, SIL is pregnant with her first, and they go for their dating ultrasound in a few weeks, and we don't want to take any of the excitement away from them.


----------



## lady luck12

Congratulations Lauren, fab news.
Raspberry - totally with you with the constipation, nightmare. Think it's making me more sluggish too.
x x x


----------



## RaspberryK

Sluggish? I'm a sloth :D xx


----------



## WDWJess

Lauren021406 said:


> Hi ladies..I just got back from my first ultrasound and found out I am expecting twins!!! I am so nervous scared and happy. My mind is going in every direction!! My EDD is 9/25

Wow congratulations. Think I've said earlier in this thread that my psychic aunt is convinced I'm carrying twins. I'll find out at my first scan next Wednesday!


----------



## Leah_Marie

A double congratulations is in order Lauren! Did you have any indication or were you completely surprised when you saw the ultrasound?!

Missing DH lots tonight, I've even shed a couple of tears I'm THAT emotional! Hormones, who'd have them?! 

Had a bit of a panic earlier as we have a lot coming up over the next few months and I'm not sure how it's all going to squeeze in! We are on holiday for 2 weeks in April, potentially moving across the country depending on a job for DH and if the job doesn't come off, we'll be moving closer to his work. All of this in between my own job, Avia and the minor detail of a pregnancy! X


----------



## Lauren021406

Leah_Marie said:


> A double congratulations is in order Lauren! Did you have any indication or were you completely surprised when you saw the ultrasound?!
> 
> Missing DH lots tonight, I've even shed a couple of tears I'm THAT emotional! Hormones, who'd have them?!
> 
> Had a bit of a panic earlier as we have a lot coming up over the next few months and I'm not sure how it's all going to squeeze in! We are on holiday for 2 weeks in April, potentially moving across the country depending on a job for DH and if the job doesn't come off, we'll be moving closer to his work. All of this in between my own job, Avia and the minor detail of a pregnancy! X

It was in my generation to have twins..but my dr at the prenatal visit said she only felt one, and my bloodwork didn't indicate twins. So I was shocked!


----------



## Kobes Mummie

Wow twins ") congratulations.
My all day sickness is getting me down ergh..
My sister gave birth to twibs in august. Didnt even think about it. Does it run in the male or females side.. xx


----------



## HisGrace

Lauren - What did your doctor mean by she only felt one?

AFM - I can totally relate on the constipation. It's got me feeling terrible, so finally had to take something. Hoping it works soon.


----------



## bananabump

Lauren021406 said:


> Hi ladies..I just got back from my first ultrasound and found out I am expecting twins!!! I am so nervous scared and happy. My mind is going in every direction!! My EDD is 9/25

Oh wow congratulations! I'll update the first page :) How lovely x


----------



## curlykate

Can you update it with me as well, bananabump?
I think I was missed earlier in the thread, as I just checked and I'm not there!
I'm due September 26th.
Thanks!


----------



## Lauren021406

HisGrace said:


> Lauren - What did your doctor mean by she only felt one?
> 
> AFM - I can totally relate on the constipation. It's got me feeling terrible, so finally had to take something. Hoping it works soon.

I have no clue, I didn't understand when she said that.


----------



## cnsweeney

wow congrats Lauren! my mom is a twin :) I was wondering if I would be having twins but apparently there is only one in there ;) 

as for me.. my nausea was on the very mild side today. nothing like yesterday! any of you ladies experiencing that all day nausea like I am.. JOLLY RANCHERS! I am hereby swearing by them! bought some today and anytime I felt the slightest nausea I would suck on one and it totally made me feel better.i don't know if it tricks your body or what but it works! lol. and if I wasn't in the mood for a jolly rancher because I had already had 8 of them (haha) I would do ice chips. I think it's the oral fixation thing that helps. but I'm telling you my appetite was much better this evening :)


----------



## MLsmomma

I'm also constipated! I'm having bad gas pains and sharp pains in my abdomen(I think from the constipation) and it just worries me!
Congratulations on twins! How exciting and scary!


----------



## bananabump

curlykate said:


> Can you update it with me as well, bananabump?
> I think I was missed earlier in the thread, as I just checked and I'm not there!
> I'm due September 26th.
> Thanks!

Ah sorry! I'll add you now :) x


----------



## WDWJess

cnsweeney said:


> wow congrats Lauren! my mom is a twin :) I was wondering if I would be having twins but apparently there is only one in there ;)
> 
> as for me.. my nausea was on the very mild side today. nothing like yesterday! any of you ladies experiencing that all day nausea like I am.. JOLLY RANCHERS! I am hereby swearing by them! bought some today and anytime I felt the slightest nausea I would suck on one and it totally made me feel better.i don't know if it tricks your body or what but it works! lol. and if I wasn't in the mood for a jolly rancher because I had already had 8 of them (haha) I would do ice chips. I think it's the oral fixation thing that helps. but I'm telling you my appetite was much better this evening :)

I'm suffering from all day nausea but had a better day yesterday with a better appetite so hoping I'm turning a corner with it all. Think it's just wishful thinking though as it lasted until week 14 with DS!


----------



## Leah_Marie

Looks like my morning sickness has arrived! Didn't have any with Avia and have been lucky so far but I've been as sick as a dog today.

How's everyone? I hope those of you in the UK aren't too affected by the flooding. We've got some strong winds here and have had some rain but it's nothing compared to some places. I can't believe how awful it is for some :(


----------



## Kobes Mummie

Leah_Marie said:


> Looks like my morning sickness has arrived! Didn't have any with Avia and have been lucky so far but I've been as sick as a dog today.
> 
> How's everyone? I hope those of you in the UK aren't too affected by the flooding. We've got some strong winds here and have had some rain but it's nothing compared to some places. I can't believe how awful it is for some :(

Im on day 4 of all day sickness ergh..
Ive tried everything to shake the feeling so far Fantas winning and im awaiting my seabands in the post to see if they work.

As for the floods "(. I live near the levels its soooo bad my work is on evacuation alert and its a dangerous drive to get there "/ feel for those who have been effected badly xx


----------



## loveandterror

Kobes Mummie said:


> Leah_Marie said:
> 
> 
> Looks like my morning sickness has arrived! Didn't have any with Avia and have been lucky so far but I've been as sick as a dog today.
> 
> How's everyone? I hope those of you in the UK aren't too affected by the flooding. We've got some strong winds here and have had some rain but it's nothing compared to some places. I can't believe how awful it is for some :(
> 
> Im on day 4 of all day sickness ergh..
> Ive tried everything to shake the feeling so far Fantas winning and im awaiting my seabands in the post to see if they work.
> 
> As for the floods "(. I live near the levels its soooo bad my work is on evacuation alert and its a dangerous drive to get there "/ feel for those who have been effected badly xxClick to expand...

i got some of those bands (i've been throwing up a couple times already) but they don't seem to work for me. i hope you have more luck!
so far only ritz crackers seem to help.


----------



## Jokerette

RaspberryK said:


> Ds nappy nearly always leaks often at 5am. Yawn.
> We have done cloth nappies on and off but they only worked up to about 5 months. Since then they've always leaked whatever I've tried, it got so expensive trying all the options I have given up.
> He showed a massive interest in weeing on the potty not long ago but he has started to cry for his nappy now.
> In the spring/summer I'm just going to leave him naked and see what happens.
> Xx

We have leaky diapers too... It's so annoying. Around 5am most mornings just like you! We use the baby dry overnights in the next size up, but still. I guess we need to start limited fluids after dinner. My son also goes very well on the potty, so I think we will start sitting him on the potty before he gets into his pjs.



lady luck12 said:


> Jokerette said:
> 
> 
> We told everyone today! It's been a really exciting day sharing the news :) We are still planning the FB post next week after we find out the sex in the blood test :)
> 
> Never heard about knowing the sea through bloods, interesting  x xClick to expand...

You can order it through a private lab called Consumer genetics. I did it with my son and it was correct! My friend did it with her daughter and it was also correct. :) 



Lauren021406 said:


> Hi ladies..I just got back from my first ultrasound and found out I am expecting twins!!! I am so nervous scared and happy. My mind is going in every direction!! My EDD is 9/25

Oh wow Lauren that so exciting!!



cnsweeney said:


> wow congrats Lauren! my mom is a twin :) I was wondering if I would be having twins but apparently there is only one in there ;)
> 
> as for me.. my nausea was on the very mild side today. nothing like yesterday! any of you ladies experiencing that all day nausea like I am.. JOLLY RANCHERS! I am hereby swearing by them! bought some today and anytime I felt the slightest nausea I would suck on one and it totally made me feel better.i don't know if it tricks your body or what but it works! lol. and if I wasn't in the mood for a jolly rancher because I had already had 8 of them (haha) I would do ice chips. I think it's the oral fixation thing that helps. but I'm telling you my appetite was much better this evening :)

Great tip thank you! I used those with DS1, and if I had no appetite I would eat those orange crackers with peanut butter.

So far I have been really lucky with symptoms.... Sometimes it's good but other times it makes me nervous. My boobs started feeling more sore lately so I'll take that as a good sign. With DS1 I was so exhausted, and I was so worried about this time, but I think having a toddler put me in a constant state of exhaustion anyway that I don't see the difference! LOL!


----------



## Leah_Marie

Kobes Mummie said:


> Leah_Marie said:
> 
> 
> Looks like my morning sickness has arrived! Didn't have any with Avia and have been lucky so far but I've been as sick as a dog today.
> 
> How's everyone? I hope those of you in the UK aren't too affected by the flooding. We've got some strong winds here and have had some rain but it's nothing compared to some places. I can't believe how awful it is for some :(
> 
> Im on day 4 of all day sickness ergh..
> Ive tried everything to shake the feeling so far Fantas winning and im awaiting my seabands in the post to see if they work.
> 
> As for the floods "(. I live near the levels its soooo bad my work is on evacuation alert and its a dangerous drive to get there "/ feel for those who have been effected badly xxClick to expand...

Gosh, that sounds awful, I really hope the bad weather ends soon.


----------



## lady luck12

The weather is awful here in the UK today, rough high winds & heavy rain. Can't wait for spring to arrive.
Feel like I've got a little more energy today so been busy in the house this afternoon. Want the house nice & tidy for when the midwife calls in the morning.
I look MASSIVE this afternoon too and only 9 weeks :-/ x x x


----------



## laurabe

had my first scan today, just looks like a little blob but saw the heartbeat flickering away . felt good though and gradually starting to believe I'm actually gonna be a mum


----------



## lady luck12

Fantastic laureate :-D
Amazing seeing baby so small but already with a heartbeat.
Can't wait for my next one x x


----------



## laurabe

counting down the days to my 12 WK scan lol


----------



## lady luck12

Time seems to stand still.
Hoping the midwife will agree for me to have my scan sooner about week 11, can tell who we want as well then too.
I've tried keeping busy but not helping.
This thread helps speaking to you lovely ladies too x x x.


----------



## laurabe

yeah I waited 2 weeks for today's scan and it felt more like 2 months lol. the forum does help :)


----------



## RaspberryK

I'm so miserable, still constipated xxx


----------



## lady luck12

Raspberry - hope your feeling better soon hun. One of the worse symptoms I think. I've tried all things but nothing seems to help long term. x x x


----------



## RaspberryK

I may have to go to the doctors xx


----------



## Leah_Marie

Still waiting for my booking in appointment! Time is dragging :(


----------



## RaspberryK

Leah_Marie said:


> Still waiting for my booking in appointment! Time is dragging :(

Have you chased them? Xx


----------



## lady luck12

Leah_Marie - can you phone your midwife to chase it up with her??
How many weeks are you now?? 
x x x


----------



## Leah_Marie

Appointment is Feb 11 where I *think* I'll be 9+3, but it seems to still be a lifetime away! X


----------



## FIRSTIME

I know the feeling. My first appointment is Feb 18th. I should be 10+2 then. I have had the appointment since I found out a month ago so it has been a long wait so far. Just 2 weeks to go now! Taking a weekend trip to the city for a Monday Neurologist appointment so that should help.


----------



## lady luck12

Leah_Marie said:


> Appointment is Feb 11 where I *think* I'll be 9+3, but it seems to still be a lifetime away! X

Mine has seemed never coming but tomorrow is almost here lol.
Does seem forever but will soon be here, just doesn't feel like it. 
x x x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Hi ladies. Please can I join you all, my EDD is 39th September


----------



## lady luck12

Well ladies, I have to wait another week for booking appointment as it's just got cancelled. I know I was pre warned this might happen but really??
I'll be 10 weeks by then, so much for them keeping a closer eye on me lol.
I did phone her back & left a voice mail asking when my 12 week scan is so I book it off work. Let's see how long it takes her to get back to me.
Best get ready to go into work now. 
She did tell me the visit will take 1.5hrs, which seems long to me.
Hope everyone is having a good day  
Catch up with you all later, after work. x x x


----------



## daydreamerx

Hi Ladies, can I join?

Due with my second , by my estimations, September 12th. My first little boy was two in december :)


----------



## laurabe

Mummy to be x said:


> Hi ladies. Please can I join you all, my EDD is 39th September

hi and congrats, though ur typo made me laugh :haha: 39th sept


----------



## laurabe

lady luck12 said:


> Well ladies, I have to wait another week for booking appointment as it's just got cancelled. I know I was pre warned this might happen but really??
> I'll be 10 weeks by then, so much for them keeping a closer eye on me lol.
> I did phone her back & left a voice mail asking when my 12 week scan is so I book it off work. Let's see how long it takes her to get back to me.
> Best get ready to go into work now.
> She did tell me the visit will take 1.5hrs, which seems long to me.
> Hope everyone is having a good day
> Catch up with you all later, after work. x x x

AW that sucks :(


----------



## loveandterror

lady luck12 said:


> Well ladies, I have to wait another week for booking appointment as it's just got cancelled. I know I was pre warned this might happen but really??
> I'll be 10 weeks by then, so much for them keeping a closer eye on me lol.
> I did phone her back & left a voice mail asking when my 12 week scan is so I book it off work. Let's see how long it takes her to get back to me.
> Best get ready to go into work now.
> She did tell me the visit will take 1.5hrs, which seems long to me.
> Hope everyone is having a good day
> Catch up with you all later, after work. x x x

I had the very same happening to me on Tuesday. Thankfully I was able to secure an appointment for today (no one needs the emergency appointment )
But I definitely feel your pain. I hope she calls you back soon!


----------



## Mummy to be x

laurabe said:


> Mummy to be x said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies. Please can I join you all, my EDD is 39th September
> 
> hi and congrats, though ur typo made me laugh :haha: 39th septClick to expand...

:haha: oh dear I meant the 30th lol x


----------



## pearlsandbows

Hi girls please could I join too! Yellow bump due 5th September, although first scan on 14th so date could change! 
xo.


----------



## RaspberryK

lady luck12 said:


> Well ladies, I have to wait another week for booking appointment as it's just got cancelled. I know I was pre warned this might happen but really??
> I'll be 10 weeks by then, so much for them keeping a closer eye on me lol.
> I did phone her back & left a voice mail asking when my 12 week scan is so I book it off work. Let's see how long it takes her to get back to me.
> Best get ready to go into work now.
> She did tell me the visit will take 1.5hrs, which seems long to me.
> Hope everyone is having a good day
> Catch up with you all later, after work. x x x

That's crap, they have to do 8-10 week blood tests so they can't push it back any further surely! 
There's lots of paper to fill out and mine was 1hour she was very thorough. 
My booking appointment with ds wasn't as long, mainly because I had filled the paperwork out beforehand. 
Xx


----------



## bananabump

Congratulations to the newcomers! I've added you all to the list xx


----------



## Graceyous

I have my first (early) scan tomorrow at 10.50am GMT, i'm so nervous, I'll be about 6w6d to 7w2 days. i really hope everything is ok and I'll get to see a little bud snuggled in there. Won't sleep a wink tonight...


----------



## bananabump

Good luck for tomorrow Graceyous!

I had a dream last night that I gave both to the most beautiful little brown hair, blue eyed girl at 38 weeks in the back of our car in the hospital car park! I wonder if it's a premonition lol x


----------



## loveandterror

I just got back from my first appointment with my midwife and what a let down... It only took 10 mins and nothing was done except for blood pressure, no blood work, weighing or anything. I wonder if this is normal?!
I felt really rushed through and am really glad now that I have a private scan scheduled for the 16th. The lady couldn't even answer my questions :-(


----------



## HoneyBev

Hi! I seem to be a bit late joining, but I'd still love to! We're due September 16th with our first! :) congrats everyone xx


----------



## Tigerlilyb

loveandterror said:


> I just got back from my first appointment with my midwife and what a let down... It only took 10 mins and nothing was done except for blood pressure, no blood work, weighing or anything. I wonder if this is normal?!
> I felt really rushed through and am really glad now that I have a private scan scheduled for the 16th. The lady couldn't even answer my questions :-(

I've never had a baby in the UK but that doesn't sound normal compared to what I hear on here! Do you have a follow up any time soon? It's horrible that you felt so rushed that she couldn't answer your questions :(


----------



## laurabe

my first midwife appt was just a bit of paperwork ns blood pressure. she arranged my 8wk scan and my screening appointment though and gave me afew leaflets. the screening appt took blood and done the height weight etc and booked my 12 week scan appt


----------



## Leah_Marie

Welcome to all of our new mums to be!

Work colleague asked me when we were going to be having another baby since she thinks Avia needs to be a big sister - really had to bite my tongue!!

How are we all? X


----------



## vickyandchick

Welcome everyone:flower:

And Mummy to be x your due date is the same as mine :thumbup:

I'm feeling okay today, sore boobs and running to the toilet a lot but other than that I'm all good.

Got my private scan next Saturday on the 15th and my first midwife appointment on the 18th. :happydance:

How is everyone?


----------



## Mummy to be x

Leah_Marie said:


> Welcome to all of our new mums to be!
> 
> Work colleague asked me when we were going to be having another baby since she thinks Avia needs to be a big sister - really had to bite my tongue!!
> 
> How are we all? X

Well done on keeping quiet I don't think I could of done that lol. :haha:


----------



## loveandterror

@laura & tiger

My follow up with her is in the first week of April. 
She send my papers off for the 12week scan , where they'll take blood. I still think that all of this seems very far away. 
Not impressed!


----------



## Mummy to be x

loveandterror said:


> I just got back from my first appointment with my midwife and what a let down... It only took 10 mins and nothing was done except for blood pressure, no blood work, weighing or anything. I wonder if this is normal?!
> I felt really rushed through and am really glad now that I have a private scan scheduled for the 16th. The lady couldn't even answer my questions :-(

Ugh how shitty is that :dohh: it's terrible when you go away feeling disappointed, how about changing midwives? I've chosen to have the same midwife I had with my daughter and we spoke over the phone today to book my first appointment and we actually had a chat for a good ten minutes about general things. I think it's really important to have a good relationship with your midwife, sorry you had a rubbish experience Hun :hugs::hugs:


----------



## WDWJess

I gather from other threads that everywhere in UK handle things differently which seems silly as they are all governed by NHS! At my 1st appointment last week I filled in paperwork etc, had blood test and blood pressure checked. It was a lot quicker than my first appointment with DS.


----------



## lady luck12

loveandterror said:


> I just got back from my first appointment with my midwife and what a let down... It only took 10 mins and nothing was done except for blood pressure, no blood work, weighing or anything. I wonder if this is normal?!
> I felt really rushed through and am really glad now that I have a private scan scheduled for the 16th. The lady couldn't even answer my questions :-(

That doesn't sound good hun, especially not being able to answer your questions. You should be reassured after the appointment.
x x x


----------



## Kittycat155

How crowded were they loveandterror? I know you said you took an emergency appointment is it possible they really squeezed you in to get the ball rolling even though they were packed? I would look online at the reviews and see if it is a known issue. 

Still spotting-pink and brown. ONE drop of red. Health insurance is due to start 3/1. Would have had it months ago but the site has beena pain and our application was marked as good to go but had never been accepted. I am done calling them idiots and will call soon to get appointment soon as I can after March. I really hope the place I am going to will be in and out as I do not want much testing done. Read so many false positives on tests that IMO I would be less stressed and baby will be too.


----------



## silver_penny

had a tongue-biting moment this morning when my MIL misheard something that my son and I were talking about. (I thought he said I was not pretty, he actually said I was not busy, MIL heard pregnant.) She said "What? You want to be pregnant?" I had to bite my tongue and not spill the beans lol. I said "No, he said 'BUSY'" Don't know how much longer I can hold it in. We've known for 3 weeks now, this should be interesting


----------



## Buttercup84

That doesn't sound good loveandterror! This was baby #2 for me and the appointment was still a good hour long and she did everything you mentioned. I'd ring and ask for another appointment or at least for some reassurance that all of those things will be done at your 12 week scan.


----------



## BabsJ

Hey ladies. :) Sorry to burst into your convo like this, but I'd like to sign up for the September Stars 2014:winkwink: This weekend I'll be 10 weeks and I should be due around the 5th of September this year.


----------



## Leah_Marie

Mummy to be x said:


> Leah_Marie said:
> 
> 
> Welcome to all of our new mums to be!
> 
> Work colleague asked me when we were going to be having another baby since she thinks Avia needs to be a big sister - really had to bite my tongue!!
> 
> How are we all? X
> 
> Well done on keeping quiet I don't think I could of done that lol. :haha:Click to expand...

It was difficult, believe me! We'll be announcing after our 12 week scan so just a few more weeks to wait but it was killing me! X


----------



## Leah_Marie

Just got a text from DH telling me to keep next Weds afternoon free as he has a surprise planned! Nervous as to what is going on but our anniversary is Thurs (I am working, as is he) so I am wondering what sneaky something he has up his sleeve?! X


----------



## HisGrace

Leah_Marie said:


> Just got a text from DH telling me to keep next Weds afternoon free as he has a surprise planned! Nervous as to what is going on but our anniversary is Thurs (I am working, as is he) so I am wondering what sneaky something he has up his sleeve?! X

Exciting!!! I love surprises.


----------



## Leah_Marie

HisGrace said:


> Leah_Marie said:
> 
> 
> Just got a text from DH telling me to keep next Weds afternoon free as he has a surprise planned! Nervous as to what is going on but our anniversary is Thurs (I am working, as is he) so I am wondering what sneaky something he has up his sleeve?! X
> 
> Exciting!!! I love surprises.Click to expand...

I'll keep you updated as to what it is!!


----------



## Dinah93

Ooooh exciting for your surprise Leah Marie. 

Nausea is finally starting to ease off now, going to need to start watching what I eat again and get back to exercising.


----------



## Leah_Marie

Forgot to mention - we are almost there with names! Never agreed on a boys name with pregnancy #1 and fortunately never had to so finding a boys name was priority second time around. Haven't made a final decision just yet but boy will be either

Theo Lucas or Noah Finley.

Opinions?

Girl will be Lila Seraphina. DD is Avia Evangeline.


----------



## bananabump

I love both of them :)


----------



## Leah_Marie

bananabump said:


> I love both of them :)

Thank you!


----------



## Kittycat155

I love Noah. Gives me image of a smart caring man.


----------



## lady luck12

Lead Marie - what a lovely man you have there. Keep us posted what your surprise is ;-)
Loving the names too x x x

Thought sickness had gone, but it's returned today and got worse tonight. I've been ready for bed 3hrs ago but can't sleep due to feeling sick, Sucking a mint atm to see if that helps.
Been really gassy too & still constipated. 
x x x


----------



## FIRSTIME

Leah_Marie, I like both of the names but really like Noah. Your girls names are beautiful. 

On the MS front, I am in a good patch. I am hesitant to think that it is over, but I haven't gotten sick for 3 days! I actually ate normal food last night and for lunch today. Still being careful not to over do it, but am hopeful.:thumbup:


----------



## Jokerette

Leah I love the name Noah!

Welcome to the new ladies!!!! :wave:


----------



## OneLove526

Can I be added to this thread? My due date is September 11th :) Thank you!


----------



## Jokerette

OneLove526 said:


> Can I be added to this thread? My due date is September 11th :) Thank you!

Wow a late tester! Congrats!


----------



## cnsweeney

I am also going through a fairly good patch with the nausea. i was having it all day but yesterday and today it was pretty good . just a couple moments that didnt last long . and I never get sick, just had To make myself one time because I couldn't stand it anymore. that was last week I'm just feeling like full all the time .. like I just ate a full meal, yet I didn't and I will still have the normal hunger feelings . and then when I eat I get reflux.. like the food & acids try to come back up my esophagus (sorry, tmi) . is anyone else having this? it's driving me nuts! & with my dd I didn't have any reflux or heartburn until like 8 months . so idk. I read that food processes more slowly in the first trimester which can cause it but idk. I am officially 7 weeks and already feel like a cow . lol


----------



## Mummy to be x

vickyandchick said:


> Welcome everyone:flower:
> 
> And Mummy to be x your due date is the same as mine :thumbup:
> 
> I'm feeling okay today, sore boobs and running to the toilet a lot but other than that I'm all good.
> 
> Got my private scan next Saturday on the 15th and my first midwife appointment on the 18th. :happydance:
> 
> How is everyone?

Congratulations  I'm good just super tired all the time I'm in bed for 8pm lol. How are you? :kiss:


----------



## Mummy to be x

Leah_Marie said:


> Mummy to be x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leah_Marie said:
> 
> 
> Welcome to all of our new mums to be!
> 
> Work colleague asked me when we were going to be having another baby since she thinks Avia needs to be a big sister - really had to bite my tongue!!
> 
> How are we all? X
> 
> Well done on keeping quiet I don't think I could of done that lol. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> It was difficult, believe me! We'll be announcing after our 12 week scan so just a few more weeks to wait but it was killing me! XClick to expand...

That's when we are announcing ours too I am dying to tell my little girl she's going to be a big sister! X


----------



## WDWJess

I've woken up this morning and for the first time in weeks I don't feel sick so we'll see how the rest of the day goes?! Probably something to do with the 200g bar of dairy milk I ate last night cheered me right up but gave me such bad acid reflux, I can't win lol!


----------



## loveandterror

cnsweeney said:


> I am also going through a fairly good patch with the nausea. i was having it all day but yesterday and today it was pretty good . just a couple moments that didnt last long . and I never get sick, just had To make myself one time because I couldn't stand it anymore. that was last week I'm just feeling like full all the time .. like I just ate a full meal, yet I didn't and I will still have the normal hunger feelings . and then when I eat I get reflux.. like the food & acids try to come back up my esophagus (sorry, tmi) . is anyone else having this? it's driving me nuts! & with my dd I didn't have any reflux or heartburn until like 8 months . so idk. I read that food processes more slowly in the first trimester which can cause it but idk. I am officially 7 weeks and already feel like a cow . lol

same here, love.
i threw up 3 times this week. i feel so full, without anything in my stomache, that im put off by food and smells completely. 
i read yesterday, the more severe the nausea, the better..but that's not helping us, is it? haha:wacko:


----------



## WDWJess

Just a quick post to subscribe to the thread again coz I stupidly hit the unsubscribe button by accident :dohh:

Anybody else looking forward to the Winter Olympics starting?


----------



## Mummy to be x

WDWJess said:


> Just a quick post to subscribe to the thread again coz I stupidly hit the unsubscribe button by accident :dohh:
> 
> Anybody else looking forward to the Winter Olympics starting?

Lol I did exact same thing this morning it took me ages to find the thread again :haha:


----------



## RaspberryK

I've picked up some lactulose for constipation. 
Hope it works soon.
Other than that I'm just so tired, and really struggled to go to sleep last night xx


----------



## WDWJess

Mummy to be x said:


> WDWJess said:
> 
> 
> Just a quick post to subscribe to the thread again coz I stupidly hit the unsubscribe button by accident :dohh:
> 
> Anybody else looking forward to the Winter Olympics starting?
> 
> Lol I did exact same thing this morning it took me ages to find the thread again :haha:Click to expand...

This is the second time I've done it, the first time I couldn't find the thread anywhere and then remembered about the search option!


----------



## WDWJess

RaspberryK said:


> I've picked up some lactulose for constipation.
> Hope it works soon.
> Other than that I'm just so tired, and really struggled to go to sleep last night xx

Hope it helps. I've not been too bad with constipation this time round which is surprising considering I know I'm not drinking enough!


----------



## RaspberryK

WDWJess said:


> RaspberryK said:
> 
> 
> I've picked up some lactulose for constipation.
> Hope it works soon.
> Other than that I'm just so tired, and really struggled to go to sleep last night xx
> 
> Hope it helps. I've not been too bad with constipation this time round which is surprising considering I know I'm not drinking enough!Click to expand...

Thank you it makes me so miserable and uncomfortable! I drink plenty, I eat fruit, veg and wholegrain, at least I'm not sick xx


----------



## pearlsandbows

I haven't had any constipation but feeling for you that have, it's miserable! :( Get well soon! Nausea seems to have pretty much cleared up too, fingers crossed. I am still getting a few small waves but they're lasting about 10 mins each time rather than constant all day.

BabsJ - same due date :) !

Leah Marie - love your names especially Noah, it's our first choice for a boy too!

xo.


----------



## WDWJess

pearlsandbows said:


> I haven't had any constipation but feeling for you that have, it's miserable! :( Get well soon! Nausea seems to have pretty much cleared up too, fingers crossed. I am still getting a few small waves but they're lasting about 10 mins each time rather than constant all day.
> 
> BabsJ - same due date :) !
> 
> Leah Marie - love your names especially Noah, it's our first choice for a boy too!
> 
> xo.

This is exactly how I'm feeling today just small waves if nausea instead of it being 24/7. Hope we've come through the worst.


----------



## RaspberryK

I spoke too soon, I was sick about 10 minutes after I wrote that post, due to the lactulose! 
It's started to work but I feel poorly, I have had terrible tummy aches and I'm a bit shaky like I've not eaten. 
Xx


----------



## Leah_Marie

And the weekend is here! 

Thank you all for lovely comments re: names. Noah is my favourite while Theo is DH's favourite. Hoping we can come to a compromise but at least we have several months to decide! X


----------



## vickyandchick

Both of those name are lovely Leah_Marie:flower:

I've not even given any thought to names yet, I've only got Isabella so far because that's always been my favourite girls name.


----------



## BabsJ

pearlsandbows said:


> I haven't had any constipation but feeling for you that have, it's miserable! :( Get well soon! Nausea seems to have pretty much cleared up too, fingers crossed. I am still getting a few small waves but they're lasting about 10 mins each time rather than constant all day.
> 
> BabsJ - same due date :) !

@pearlsandbows: yay :happydance: 

Nausea hasn't cleared up for me yet, feel icky all day :sick:. My food still doesn't taste of anything! Cant wait to feel good again so I can go back to work! ( I work with food, so that's a nono atm)


----------



## MommyCandice

Hows it going ladies. For once I dont feel like crap * knock on wood*. Had my second drs appointment yesterday and they are classing me as high risk and therefore sending me to see the ob now instead of at 28 weeks :/ has me a little worried now


----------



## Graceyous

Happy to be able to say that my scan went great today. Thought it was going to be a
TV one but it was abdominal. Even with an empty bladder I got to see my little button and a lovely heartbeat. 7w2days... 

Still have nausea too but it's all so worth it when u see the magic thats happening inside! :cloud9:


----------



## RaspberryK

MommyCandice said:


> Hows it going ladies. For once I dont feel like crap * knock on wood*. Had my second drs appointment yesterday and they are classing me as high risk and therefore sending me to see the ob now instead of at 28 weeks :/ has me a little worried now

Oh why is that? 
Midwife has referred me to a consultant due to having had lletz - precancerous cell removal from my cervix in the summer. I'm hoping it's just a formality and they will just say yes all fine. 
Xx


----------



## MommyCandice

I have epilepsy and that is why sje said I am classed high risk. It just doesnt make sense because i have had 2 children and it has never been a problem and I havent had a seizure in 15 months


----------



## RaspberryK

Oh! Well that's odd, I would have thought your doctor will say you're not high risk after your appointment and they were just bring over cautious at the first appointment xx


----------



## MommyCandice

They didnt mention anything about it at my first appointment when we talked about it, now they are making it out to be a horrible thing


----------



## RaspberryK

You know, all medical care is optional, you can disagree and refuse any treatment you see fit xx


----------



## Leah_Marie

Morning! 

Busy weekend with family so won't be online a lot but have a good one ladies xx


----------



## lady luck12

Morning :-D
Thanks Leah_Marie, have a fab time too.

I'm going on a bit of shopping after OH takes me out for breakie.
Afternoon of coursework then in front of the telly while Oh is in the pub.
Can't wait for tomorrow, as the photoframes arrived this morning and we're giving them to our parents tomorrow.....whoo woo

Have a fun weekend ladies x x x


----------



## bananabump

Lady luck12 and Leah_Marie.. I've just noticed you're not in the faceboook group, did you want to join it? X


----------



## RaspberryK

We are chilling this morning, dh will be getting up at about 12.30 and we will be having jacket potatoes which are already smelling lovely. 
Then I'm working 3-8 and dh working 10 til probably 8. 
Xx


----------



## lady luck12

bananabump said:


> Lady luck12 and Leah_Marie.. I've just noticed you're not in the faceboook group, did you want to join it? X

I'll be joining after 12 weeks, due to friends & family members are also expecting and could be using this site and with FB can see everyone. 
Wouldn't want them finding out that way.
Thanks x x


----------



## bananabump

It's a secret group so it doesn't show up on yours or any of your friends newsfeeds :)


----------



## lady luck12

bananabump said:


> It's a secret group so it doesn't show up on yours or any of your friends newsfeeds :)

Yeah I know hun, but say my friend is on here and has joined the FB group then I join she will see that I pregnant, and we haven't told anyone yet. :-S


----------



## Leah_Marie

Yes please! Who do I need to add to be in the group? Had problems with my account a few weeks ago so had to make a new one! Meant to join the group when I joined this one x


----------



## bananabump

lady luck12 said:


> bananabump said:
> 
> 
> It's a secret group so it doesn't show up on yours or any of your friends newsfeeds :)
> 
> Yeah I know hun, but say my friend is on here and has joined the FB group then I join she will see that I pregnant, and we haven't told anyone yet. :-SClick to expand...

Ohh I see! Sorry hun I read your other post wrong lol No worries xx


----------



## bananabump

Leah_Marie said:


> Yes please! Who do I need to add to be in the group? Had problems with my account a few weeks ago so had to make a new one! Meant to join the group when I joined this one x

I'll message you my name and you can add me :)


----------



## WDWJess

We're having a nice chilled out weekend which makes a nice change. Might take Harry swimming tomorrow.


----------



## Dinah93

My brother got us a Venture photography shoot for Christmas, so we did that this morning. A lot of fun but the prints are crazy expensive, over £200 each, so I doubt we'll be getting more than one which is a shame as I think they might have got a lot of nice ones. 

DD is stuffed with cold again, feel so sorry for her. She really suffers with them despite being on injections to fight them off, she only has half a lung on one side so she gets really wheezy and I live in fear they're going to move to her chest and we'll have to go into hospital. Given her two showers today to try to help shift the gunk.


----------



## lady luck12

Really should have stayed in bed today. Weather is awful here today, banged my head on my car door, then a car almost ran me over in the car park.
Been debating about going to A&E but don't fancy going back out in this weather.
How's everyone else? x x x


----------



## Kittycat155

I had eaten then got a good deal on some items of Craigslist so went out. Have had a bad stomach since. I can eat as long as I stay in bed after. Now have to go to grocery but waiting for husband to drive me as I am done. He is one of those"leaving in 10 minutes"....45 minutes ago.


----------



## pearlsandbows

Not really done anything today but I like a day like that each week to get chores done & have a nap in the day! My friend announced she's pregnant today, due 2 weeks before me. Got work tomorrow, trying to get in all the overtime I can so I can subsidise my pay when I'm on SMP. Also going for breakfast beforehand with my friend who is due in 3 weeks! 
xo.


----------



## cnsweeney

the nausea is back with a vengeance today :( I just want to throw up ! but I can't. I just gag and Feel like it's coming but it doesn't and leaves me feelin worse .ugh can't wait for this stage to be over with .


----------



## The1butterfly

Can I join? Pregnancy calculator says I'm due September 18. It looks like things have already been busy here! I had a miscarriage this summer, but this pregnancy hormones seem to be much higher so I'm feeling good about it (also feeling sick).


----------



## lady luck12

Welcome the1butterfly & congratulations. x x x


----------



## cnsweeney

ok nvm scratch my last post.. finally got sick for real for the the first time. needless to say, my lucky charms weren't so lucky :( :( I'm so sorry that was not necessary but I'm sure a few of you are in the same boat. 
I feel a little better but still layed up in bed feeling like poo . I wish there was a get better pill I could take or button I could push. lol


----------



## Naaxi

Hey the1butterfly, we are due date buddies :)

Sorry I havent been active on here... I find this site makes the weeks drag by lol. Really only pop in to see how everyone is and then off again cause eurgh time is going at a snail's pace lol. March 10th, come quicker, please! I want to see my bean is doing okay.


----------



## bananabump

The1butterfly said:


> Can I join? Pregnancy calculator says I'm due September 18. It looks like things have already been busy here! I had a miscarriage this summer, but this pregnancy hormones seem to be much higher so I'm feeling good about it (also feeling sick).

Hi and congrats! I've added you to the list :) x


----------



## cnsweeney

of course every time I'm having a really sick day, McDonald's helps my tummy .. something about the fries. I'm gonna be a cow by the end of this pregnancy


----------



## Tigerlilyb

Gosh yes salty fries are really helping me too. I've had steak and chips for dinner about 3 times in the past two weeks. We're thinking of investing in a new fat frier now :haha:

Weirdly I'm losing weight! I'm eating so much crap since it's all that appeals but I suppose my portion size is a lot, lot smaller. My rings are loose on my fingers and even though my waist is thickening up, my jeans are sliding down around my hips. Weird.


----------



## bananabump

Tigerlilyb said:


> Weirdly I'm losing weight! I'm eating so much crap since it's all that appeals but I suppose my portion size is a lot, lot smaller. My rings are loose on my fingers and even though my waist is thickening up, my jeans are sliding down around my hips. Weird.

Snap! My portion size is tiny at the moment and my jeans are falling down even though my waist is getting bigger! I think I've lost 3/4lbs.. I'm not complaining though lol I lost 2 stone in my last pregnancy but that was because of severe ms so I'm glad the weight loss isn't because of that this time! X


----------



## Tigerlilyb

bananabump said:


> Tigerlilyb said:
> 
> 
> Weirdly I'm losing weight! I'm eating so much crap since it's all that appeals but I suppose my portion size is a lot, lot smaller. My rings are loose on my fingers and even though my waist is thickening up, my jeans are sliding down around my hips. Weird.
> 
> Snap! My portion size is tiny at the moment and my jeans are falling down even though my waist is getting bigger! I think I've lost 3/4lbs.. I'm not complaining though lol I lost 2 stone in my last pregnancy but that was because of severe ms so I'm glad the weight loss isn't because of that this time! XClick to expand...

Snap as well! I lost about 1.5 stone with horrible MS in my last pregnancy but I gained it back with a vengeance in the 3rd tri :blush: We'd just got ourselves a nice shiny new oven and I could not stop baking cakes and cookies.


----------



## bananabump

Tigerlilyb said:


> bananabump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tigerlilyb said:
> 
> 
> Weirdly I'm losing weight! I'm eating so much crap since it's all that appeals but I suppose my portion size is a lot, lot smaller. My rings are loose on my fingers and even though my waist is thickening up, my jeans are sliding down around my hipsters. Weird.
> 
> Snap! My portion size is tiny at the moment and my jeans are falling down even though my waist is getting bigger! I think I've lost 3/4lbs.. I'm not complaining though lol I lost 2 stone in my last pregnancy but that was because of severe ms so I'm glad the weight loss isn't because of that this time! XClick to expand...
> 
> Snap as well! I lost about 1.5 stone with horrible MS in my last pregnancy but I gained it back with a vengeance in the 3rd tri :blush: We'd just got ourselves a nice shiny new oven and I could not stop baking cakes and cookies.Click to expand...

Mmm cakes and cookies.. good excuse! Unfortunately my sickness lasted until I gave birth at 37 weeks... but after that I was so happy I could eat again without being sick that I ended up putting it all back on again in about 6 months lol Oops xx


----------



## cnsweeney

I can't do sweets at all. probably why when I attempted lucky charms this morning they came back up :X I have also always LOVED half baked Ben & Jerry's ice cream & hubby bought me some like 2 weeks ago and it's still in the freezer . so not like me haha. old wives tale says those craving sweets are having girls.. those craving protein and savory foods are having boys. hmm..


----------



## vickyandchick

My nausea is getting worse, had a drink of milk this morning and nearly threw up everywhere:nope:

Hope you are all well:flower:


----------



## loopy82

I was doing a low carb high fat diet just before I got pregnant and lost quite a bit, stopped it when I got my bfp although I did still stay away from processed carbs and sugar. Until MS hit, now all I want is white bread and cakes! I don't think I've put much or any weight on either yet though, like it's been said smaller portions and throwing up everywhere seems to be stopping any weight gain.


----------



## lady luck12

Wish I was losing weight like you guys, I've put 5lbs on so far, been feeling sick but all the crap food helps to keep that at bay.
Hoping in the spring I'll be able to pull back and have plenty of salads and lots of walks.
Getting ready to go out for lunch, then calling with our parents on the way back to announce our news. Can't wait :-D
x x x x


----------



## Tigerlilyb

bananabump said:


> Tigerlilyb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bananabump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tigerlilyb said:
> 
> 
> Weirdly I'm losing weight! I'm eating so much crap since it's all that appeals but I suppose my portion size is a lot, lot smaller. My rings are loose on my fingers and even though my waist is thickening up, my jeans are sliding down around my hipsters. Weird.
> 
> Snap! My portion size is tiny at the moment and my jeans are falling down even though my waist is getting bigger! I think I've lost 3/4lbs.. I'm not complaining though lol I lost 2 stone in my last pregnancy but that was because of severe ms so I'm glad the weight loss isn't because of that this time! XClick to expand...
> 
> Snap as well! I lost about 1.5 stone with horrible MS in my last pregnancy but I gained it back with a vengeance in the 3rd tri :blush: We'd just got ourselves a nice shiny new oven and I could not stop baking cakes and cookies.Click to expand...
> 
> Mmm cakes and cookies.. good excuse! Unfortunately my sickness lasted until I gave birth at 37 weeks... but after that I was so happy I could eat again without being sick that I ended up putting it all back on again in about 6 months lol Oops xxClick to expand...

Gosh that's my worst nightmare, I really hope that doesn't happen again for you this time around :nope:


----------



## RaspberryK

I've been going to slimming world for 3 weeks and have lost 3lb as of Wednesday. 
I put on a bit before xmas but have lost 10lb in total since then. 
I put on a horrendous amount of weight with ds that I didn't manage to lose so I'm not making the same mistake again xx


----------



## The1butterfly

I've been eating cheese and bread every few hours to keep from feeling sick, but I've got to keep the cheese small so my gallbladder doesn't act up. Fries might be good, but probably not for my gallbladder. I'm still feeling more aversions than cravings, although I've been dreaming of food lately...


----------



## Leah_Marie

Have a lovely Sunday ladies. Will be back on properly later today. Off out for a family lunch! Xx


----------



## pearlsandbows

I wish I was losing weight like you ladies! I have definitely put weight on, I daren't stand on the scales but I am losing my waist! Sounds silly but I am embarrassed for when I go to the ultrasound and have to get my belly out :( feel so fat! I'm not even eating more than usual, and am eating more fruits/salads than I ever have. Nausea seems to have gone, although it's always better on weekends for some reason?!?! But this past week has been my best week for it. Just counting down the days to first scan on Friday now :).

Oooh interesting what you said about the old wives tale... I have craved sweet things so could be a girl? My friend said I would have a girl and my Dad said the same (both without any influence from me!). Chinese gender predictor said girl too. But then my Mum has always said she thinks I will have boys - maybe because she had both girls. We will see, seems ages til I find that out anyway! Anyone else got any hunches/mothers intuition about what sex you will have?
xo.


----------



## Lauren021406

Im only 7 weeks and have a belly already! I guess you do stretch out fast with twins!


----------



## Buttercup84

Not sure if i've gained any as I haven't weighed myself in ages but I know i'm at least a stone less than when I was pregnant with DD as my BMI is almost in the overweight range now whereas with her I was definitely in the obese range. However, this time I haven't really felt nauseous, if anything i'm a bit hungrier and haven't always been eating very healthily (with DD I felt nauseous a lot and my appetite went way down, I actually lost weight during my pregnancy with her!) I don't have any strong feelings either way about the gender though, I honestly don't mind either way so I guess we'll see in 11 weeks or so :flower:


----------



## RaspberryK

My belly is huge considering I've lost weight, I can't fit in my work uniform at all. 
Xx


----------



## bananabump

I managed just less than half of my roast dinner today before getting full and then rushing to the bathroom to be sick! All I've managed to keep down today are 3 apples, a bowl of cheerios and luckily water. Gotta love MS!

On a happier note.. is anyone booking a private gender scan? Only 5ish week to go until ours! X


----------



## Leah_Marie

I am booking our private gender scan tomorrow! X


----------



## Leah_Marie

Change that - just booked it! Sunday April 6 @ 10am! X


----------



## cnsweeney

I can't wait to find out the gender! I don't know where you guys are located but here my doctor does it in his office . probably around 16 weeks. I think I was around that with dd. 
Anyhow I'm feeling ok right now and am tempted to get up for some Cheetos haha. I didn't eat at all until around 5pm when I was able to eat an orange and then went out for a frozen pizza from the store and got a burger from McDonald's . damn Mickey d's! it's like the only thing I want after a nauseating day. it's like heaven & I know it's bad for me but better than not eating I guess. then later I managed to eat 2 slices of pizza. so glad I could actually manage food today . and didnt get sick. but def felt sick all day :( and is anyone having headaches? I got them with dd and am getting them now but I'm starting to think its because of not having any caffeine . I usually drink alot of iced tea


----------



## RaspberryK

bananabump said:


> I managed just less than half of my roast dinner today before getting full and then rushing to the bathroom to be sick! All I've managed to keep down today are 3 apples, a bowl of cheerios and luckily water. Gotta love MS!
> 
> On a happier note.. is anyone booking a private gender scan? Only 5ish week to go until ours! X

This sucks, I've no ms but my appetite is tiny. 

No I'm pretty sure we are staying team yellow xx


----------



## bananabump

Leah_Marie said:


> Change that - just booked it! Sunday April 6 @ 10am! X

Yay! So exciting :) I loved ours last time with DS x


----------



## bananabump

cnsweeney said:


> I can't wait to find out the gender! I don't know where you guys are located but here my doctor does it in his office . probably around 16 weeks. I think I was around that with dd.
> Anyhow I'm feeling ok right now and am tempted to get up for some Cheetos haha. I didn't eat at all until around 5pm when I was able to eat an orange and then went out for a frozen pizza from the store and got a burger from McDonald's . damn Mickey d's! it's like the only thing I want after a nauseating day. it's like heaven & I know it's bad for me but better than not eating I guess. then later I managed to eat 2 slices of pizza. so glad I could actually manage food today . and didnt get sick. but def felt sick all day :( and is anyone having headaches? I got them with dd and am getting them now but I'm starting to think its because of not having any caffeine . I usually drink alot of iced tea

Ahh you're lucky. I'm in the UK and we get a scan at 12 weeks and then don't get another until 20 weeks. We booked a private gender scan at 16 weeks last time and I'm so glad we did because the lady who did my 20 week scan was really unfriendly and wouldn't even confirm that it was a boy!

Haha I thought a Mcdonalds might be manageable aswell because I used to have them when I was I was hungover but I had one last week and was sooo wrong! I couldn't even look at it! X


----------



## bananabump

RaspberryK said:


> bananabump said:
> 
> 
> I managed just less than half of my roast dinner today before getting full and then rushing to the bathroom to be sick! All I've managed to keep down today are 3 apples, a bowl of cheerios and luckily water. Gotta love MS!
> 
> On a happier note.. is anyone booking a private gender scan? Only 5ish week to go until ours! X
> 
> This sucks, I've no ms but my appetite is tiny.
> 
> No I'm pretty sure we are staying team yellow xxClick to expand...

Ahh you're really lucky. Thankfully mine isn't everyday so I've got away lightly compared to last time!

I think one day we might stay team yellow just to experience it but last time it was really lovely finding out and this time it'll be nice to be able talk to Leo about his brother or sister before they're born aswell xx


----------



## The1butterfly

I really want a girl, but it looks like I won't be able to find out until April. My first appointment is next week, so I'll ask for more info then. I've got gender specific ideas for onesies, so I want to know so I can get decorating!


----------



## Dinah93

We'll be finding out the gender but my 20 week scan won't be until mid April, so I guess we have a while to wait. I have strong girlie feelings this time, but then I had insanely strong boy feelings last time and we had a girl, so I'm completely convinced by babydar is in reverse and we're having a boy this time.


----------



## RaspberryK

bananabump said:


> RaspberryK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bananabump said:
> 
> 
> I managed just less than half of my roast dinner today before getting full and then rushing to the bathroom to be sick! All I've managed to keep down today are 3 apples, a bowl of cheerios and luckily water. Gotta love MS!
> 
> On a happier note.. is anyone booking a private gender scan? Only 5ish week to go until ours! X
> 
> This sucks, I've no ms but my appetite is tiny.
> 
> No I'm pretty sure we are staying team yellow xxClick to expand...
> 
> Ahh you're really lucky. Thankfully mine isn't everyday so I've got away lightly compared to last time!
> 
> I think one day we might stay team yellow just to experience it but last time it was really lovely finding out and this time it'll be nice to be able talk to Leo about his brother or sister before they're born aswell xxClick to expand...

I pushed harder to see if I had a boy or a girl, lol. 

I'm not sure if ds is going to understand much yet, I'm not even sure when / what we are going to tell him.

Xx


----------



## vickyandchick

We'll be finding out but my 20wk scan isn't until May so I'll probably book a private one:thumbup:

I think we're having a boy but the Chinese gender chart says girl, and all the women on my mum's side of the family have girls first- always have.
Guess we'll just have to wait and seeO:)


----------



## bananabump

RaspberryK said:


> bananabump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RaspberryK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bananabump said:
> 
> 
> I managed just less than half of my roast dinner today before getting full and then rushing to the bathroom to be sick! All I've managed to keep down today are 3 apples, a bowl of cheerios and luckily water. Gotta love MS!
> 
> On a happier note.. is anyone booking a private gender scan? Only 5ish week to go until ours! X
> 
> This sucks, I've no ms but my appetite is tiny.
> 
> No I'm pretty sure we are staying team yellow xxClick to expand...
> 
> Ahh you're really lucky. Thankfully mine isn't everyday so I've got away lightly compared to last time!
> 
> I think one day we might stay team yellow just to experience it but last time it was really lovely finding out and this time it'll be nice to be able talk to Leo about his brother or sister before they're born aswell xxClick to expand...
> 
> I pushed harder to see if I had a boy or a girl, lol.
> 
> I'm not sure if ds is going to understand much yet, I'm not even sure when / what we are going to tell him.
> 
> XxClick to expand...

Haha! I don't think it'd make any difference to me.

Aw we've already told Leo and shown him my early scan pic. Everytime he sees a baby now he points at my tummy and says baby. There was a 2 week old little girl at softplay today and he was really cooing over her and then pointed my belly out to the lady! So embarrassing lol He can't talk much yet but his understanding is amazing xx


----------



## RaspberryK

QUOTE=bananabump;31614953]


RaspberryK said:


> bananabump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RaspberryK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bananabump said:
> 
> 
> I managed just less than half of my roast dinner today before getting full and then rushing to the bathroom to be sick! All I've managed to keep down today are 3 apples, a bowl of cheerios and luckily water. Gotta love MS!
> 
> On a happier note.. is anyone booking a private gender scan? Only 5ish week to go until ours! X
> 
> This sucks, I've no ms but my appetite is tiny.
> 
> No I'm pretty sure we are staying team yellow xxClick to expand...
> 
> Ahh you're really lucky. Thankfully mine isn't everyday so I've got away lightly compared to last time!
> 
> I think one day we might stay team yellow just to experience it but last time it was really lovely finding out and this time it'll be nice to be able talk to Leo about his brother or sister before they're born aswell xxClick to expand...
> 
> I pushed harder to see if I had a boy or a girl, lol.
> 
> I'm not sure if ds is going to understand much yet, I'm not even sure when / what we are going to tell him.
> 
> XxClick to expand...

Haha! I don't think it'd make any difference to me.

Aw we've already told Leo and shown him my early scan pic. Everytime he sees a baby now he points at my tummy and says baby. There was a 2 week old little girl at softplay today and he was really cooing over her and then pointed my belly out to the lady! So embarrassing lol He can't talk much yet but his understanding is amazing xx[/QUOTE]

Maybe I don't give him enough credit, I think he'll expect it instantly. 
Plus I don't need him telling everyone that doesn't yet know.
Xx


----------



## bananabump

Ahh yeh that's a good point about telling people! Luckily all our family and close friends know nows so he doesn't have to keep quiet lol x


----------



## pearlsandbows

Sorry to come in with a different subject :( I have had such a scare today, still don't know what's going on. I went to the toilet about half 11 this morning & had brown blood - more than just wiping. I put a pad in to be safe then an hour later I went to the toilet again just to check if it had gone, & it was even more & bright red. I was so worried so I rang the epu who asked me a couple of questions then said I should go to A&E. So I went straight away & had to wait an hour, they tested blood pressure, temp - both normal. Urine test gave positive pregnancy test & I don't know what it means but next to urine test on the sheet it also says 'bloods+++'. Then she rang epu & they offered me to make an appt for a scan with them (earliest one is weds 9.15am) or I could have an internal examination with a speculum where they would assess the bleeding then refer me to epu. I picked the appt on Wednesday & we came home. Didn't want the internal exam for them just to say come back on Wednesday anyway. Bleeding is definitely less now & has gone brown again. MS has come back worse than ever, being physically sick in the toilet surely a good sign. They told me to take a couple of days off work so not going in tomorrow then going for scan Wednesday and will go in after that if it's all ok. Just got a day to worry about it now. 
xo.


----------



## RaspberryK

I had plenty of heavy spotting all colours with my previous pregnancy and he's two now. 
I know how worrying and stressful this is but just relax and try to stay calm and be positive. 
Xx


----------



## pearlsandbows

RaspberryK said:


> I had plenty of heavy spotting all colours with my previous pregnancy and he's two now.
> I know how worrying and stressful this is but just relax and try to stay calm and be positive.
> Xx

Thank you I know you're right & I know it's probably nothing. Blood is just a scary sight I guess & when you don't know what's going on you imagine all sorts. Have come to bed now 8.20pm without any evening meal don't feel like it tonight. I've not had any pain, obviously a good sign as well. 
xo.


----------



## RaspberryK

No pain definitely a good sign! 
I've had two lots of tiny brown spotting in week 7-8 and my heart sank, but I thought no, think positive. 
Luckily I've had no more. 
Xx


----------



## Leah_Marie

I know it's a lot easier said than done but try not to worry too much pearlsandbows. Big hugs to you.

Booking in appointment tomorrow!! I'm so excited. Hopefully I will hear news of my 12 week scan as well.


----------



## pearlsandbows

Leah_Marie said:


> I know it's a lot easier said than done but try not to worry too much pearlsandbows. Big hugs to you.
> 
> Booking in appointment tomorrow!! I'm so excited. Hopefully I will hear news of my 12 week scan as well.

Thank you! Good luck for your appointment :)
xo.


----------



## Petzy

Hi ladies... hope everyone is well.

I am now 10+2... waiting for first tri to enddddd lol! 

My next scan is in 8 days, really looking forward to that because I will get the results of my Panorama blood test (for chromosomal/genetic abnormalities) and will find out the sex! I will also do the neural-tube IPS screening that day and some other stuff...

Met with my family doctor today will be doing shared care with my OB once I am referred to the OB in second tri... should be interesting. I will be sad to leave the clinic I am with right now because they are just so awesome. I get a scan every 1-2 weeks I dont want that to end! :)

She put in a requisition for my 20 week scan at the hospital...and wants to see me in 4 weeks for a complete physical

The appointments just get worse dont they? so much to do!

xo


----------



## pearlsandbows

Petzy said:


> Hi ladies... hope everyone is well.
> 
> I am now 10+2... waiting for first tri to enddddd lol!
> 
> My next scan is in 8 days, really looking forward to that because I will get the results of my Panorama blood test (for chromosomal/genetic abnormalities) and will find out the sex! I will also do the neural-tube IPS screening that day and some other stuff...
> 
> Met with my family doctor today will be doing shared care with my OB once I am referred to the OB in second tri... should be interesting. I will be sad to leave the clinic I am with right now because they are just so awesome. I get a scan every 1-2 weeks I dont want that to end! :)
> 
> She put in a requisition for my 20 week scan at the hospital...and wants to see me in 4 weeks for a complete physical
> 
> The appointments just get worse dont they? so much to do!
> 
> xo

Wow you're so lucky to have all these scans & appointments for reassurance! I've had one appt then scan this week, next app 16 weeks then final scan 20 weeks! 
xo.


----------



## Tigerlilyb

Pearlsandbows I hope it's nothing! I had spotting and bleeding with both of my pregnancies and the first one turned out perfectly. This one is still going strong so far too. It's unnerving but it happens more than people realise :hugs:

Petzy I'm jealous you get to have that new blood test! I'm really hoping that my GP starts offering it, I'd love to know the gender so early on :blush: 

I'm also really fed up of first tri now. I just want it to enddd and take this stinking nausea and food avoidance with it. Lucky time is going so much faster than it did with my daughter!


----------



## Dinah93

Hope you're feeling better today pearls and bows and the bleeding has stopped. Very scary but often it's nothing to worry about. Good luck at the scan tomorrow x


----------



## loveandterror

RaspberryK said:


> No pain definitely a good sign!
> I've had two lots of tiny brown spotting in week 7-8 and my heart sank, but I thought no, think positive.
> Luckily I've had no more.
> Xx

Same here. It got me soo scared, but it has stopped and it wasn't really all that much, so I'm trying to think positive now.


----------



## pearlsandbows

Thanks everyone I thought it had stopped but it's still coming a bit today, it's more than spotting it goes onto a pad. Am off work have stayed in bed all morning just going to have a bath now & try to relax. Basically just wasting time til tomorrow morning when I can hopefully get some kind of good news! 
xo.


----------



## nlk

Hope you get good news tomorrow pearlsandbows :hugs: It can be really scary...I've now been bleeding for 5 weeks...like you, enough to go on a pad, so more than just spotting. I've been checked out loads because of it, but they can never find anything wrong. Hoping the same is true for you!


----------



## pearlsandbows

nlk said:


> Hope you get good news tomorrow pearlsandbows :hugs: It can be really scary...I've now been bleeding for 5 weeks...like you, enough to go on a pad, so more than just spotting. I've been checked out loads because of it, but they can never find anything wrong. Hoping the same is true for you!

5 weeks! Hope everything is ok. Should be if they've checked so much, some people just do bleed I suppose. Been speaking to my friend who has had an emergency scan at the same place & she said they give you a picture so if everything's good that'll be a nice bonus. Just finding I've got that feeling back now of being too full all the time, all I've had is a bagel & I feel like I'm too full to eat anything else today! 
xo.


----------



## The1butterfly

When I had a miscarriage last summer, I had no morning sickness and almost no signs of pregnancy because my hormones were so low. It sounds like your hormones are still going strong, pearlsandbows, so you should be in a good place. I called my doctor about bleeding last time and they said to see if I filled three pads in three hours, so bleeding is something to pay attention to and get checked, but is often completely normal. Good luck! Let us know how the scan goes.


----------



## Jokerette

Dr has been playing phone tag with me for a few days... i thought that were just calling to tell my my ultrasound was fine. but she finally just got ahold me of and i guess i have some bleeding in the sac... she said "peri something". I did some googling and I think she might have said "Peri-sac haematoma", but i can't remember. She said it was very small and didnt want me to worry, because i have no bleeding or cramping and baby was measuring well.

But of course I worry... i have had no morning sickess or anything. But baby was measuring perfect at 8+1 last week when they sae the bleed.... so im hoping it goes away

I have my next OB appointment Wednesday, and my doopler arrives that day... so I am hoping for some reassurance in some way

xoxox


----------



## Jokerette

lady luck12 said:


> bananabump said:
> 
> 
> It's a secret group so it doesn't show up on yours or any of your friends newsfeeds :)
> 
> Yeah I know hun, but say my friend is on here and has joined the FB group then I join she will see that I pregnant, and we haven't told anyone yet. :-SClick to expand...

oooh... see I would think that would be a hilarious way to find out!!!! hahaha you dont know eachothers BNB names i take it?



pearlsandbows said:


> Sorry to come in with a different subject :( I have had such a scare today, still don't know what's going on. I went to the toilet about half 11 this morning & had brown blood - more than just wiping. I put a pad in to be safe then an hour later I went to the toilet again just to check if it had gone, & it was even more & bright red. I was so worried so I rang the epu who asked me a couple of questions then said I should go to A&E. So I went straight away & had to wait an hour, they tested blood pressure, temp - both normal. Urine test gave positive pregnancy test & I don't know what it means but next to urine test on the sheet it also says 'bloods+++'. Then she rang epu & they offered me to make an appt for a scan with them (earliest one is weds 9.15am) or I could have an internal examination with a speculum where they would assess the bleeding then refer me to epu. I picked the appt on Wednesday & we came home. Didn't want the internal exam for them just to say come back on Wednesday anyway. Bleeding is definitely less now & has gone brown again. MS has come back worse than ever, being physically sick in the toilet surely a good sign. They told me to take a couple of days off work so not going in tomorrow then going for scan Wednesday and will go in after that if it's all ok. Just got a day to worry about it now.
> xo.




pearlsandbows said:


> Thanks everyone I thought it had stopped but it's still coming a bit today, it's more than spotting it goes onto a pad. Am off work have stayed in bed all morning just going to have a bath now & try to relax. Basically just wasting time til tomorrow morning when I can hopefully get some kind of good news!
> xo.

Thinking of you... I hope that baby stays put and the spotting is one of those cases where the baby is fine. Some woman have spotting all through pregnancy, like they said above. Either way, hugs... i know that must be very scary


----------



## cnsweeney

I'm so jealous of those finding out the sex so early on ! I don't know where you guys are located but I don't believe we offer that here in the states yet without seeking it out through a private company. I'm not sure I would trust it though. they say the 'boy' tests are def. positive but 'girl' tests might not be accurate because it may just be too early to show the boy hormones . it brings me comfort just seeing if there's little boy parts or little girl parts on the scan, lol. 
as for me.. yesterday was okay as far as ms goes . and today is going ok so far too. hopefully it stays that way! I am with you guys on wanting the first tri to be over ! lol.


----------



## Leah_Marie

Booking in appointment went really well and I have my 12 week scan for March 3rd! Very excited! 

How is everyone? X


----------



## lady luck12

Glad your appointment went well Leah_Marie 
I've got mine on Thursday, and can't wait. But midwife has already told me I'll have to wait for my scan date to come through the post after our appointment. I want it now. 
Did she go through much with you or was it mostly from filling?? 
x x x.


----------



## Leah_Marie

My appointment was quick but she was thorough so I am happy.

We talked about my health, past medical history and my pregnancy with Avia. Fortunately I've been a well person and didn't have a complicated pregnancy with DD by any means so that bit was fairly quick. We also discussed any genetic disorders or conditions that are present in the family but again, it wasn't applicable. 

As we are potentially going to be moving out of area we talked about what would happen should we relocate and explained to me how I'd get everything changed over to the new team which was really helpful. I had the opportunity to discuss my wishes for the remainder of the pregnancy and where I'd like to give birth should that happen in the area we live in. Finally had some blood taken and that was that!

xx


----------



## WDWJess

Well it's scan day for me tomorrow ladies. So excited but so anxious also, eeek!


----------



## bananabump

WDWJess said:


> Well it's scan day for me tomorrow ladies. So excited but so anxious also, eeek!

Your 12 week scan? That's early! Good luck :) Looking forward to a pic xx


----------



## WDWJess

bananabump said:


> WDWJess said:
> 
> 
> Well it's scan day for me tomorrow ladies. So excited but so anxious also, eeek!
> 
> Your 12 week scan? That's early! Good luck :) Looking forward to a pic xxClick to expand...

They seem to do them at 10 weeks at our hospital, was same for my DS :shrug:


----------



## Jokerette

Blood results are in... its a :pink:

https://jokerette.com/littleSISTER.jpg


----------



## Kittycat155

Oh that is to cute! Congrats!


----------



## dreaming1987

Hi Ladies, I thought this might be a good forum for me to join as Im due September 12. All is going well so far apart from being tired and having sore growing boobs looking forward to a bump appearing, is anyone feeling like their bump is out yet? Im quite petite so Im wondering if that changes expectations. I also saw that couples are already finding out their babies sex, in Australia we cant find out until 20 week scan. Is this done by blood test in other countries? Im interested to know.


----------



## Naaxi

Gender blood tests aren't available in Canada either :) But neat :) I am excited for my 20 week scan now lol.


----------



## WDWJess

Welcome dreaming1987 :waves:

How exciting Jokerette, so jealous you know already. Really hoping this is a girl so I can have one of each too.


----------



## Leah_Marie

Congratulations Jokerette and welcome dreaming1987!

DH is taking Avia is school this morning leaving me with breakfast in bed and some instructions on getting ready for the day. We are celebrating our anniversary today and I know we are going out for lunch and he has a surprise planned for this afternoon but I have no idea what it is or what it could be! 

Have a good day and I'll keep you updated!


----------



## bananabump

That's a bonus then WDWJess! :)

Hi Dreaming1987 :waves: In the UK we can pay for a private scan at 16 weeks to find out the sex or wait until our standard 20 week one. I'd love a blood test this early though as I'm so impatient lol I'm only 5"2 but with my first pregnancyni didn't get a bump until 22 weeks. This time I'm showing already! So it's different for everyone. I've added you to the list on the first page x

Congrats again Jokerette! Lovely name choice aswell :) x


----------



## lady luck12

Hi Ladies,
Thought ms had passed but the last few days, most foods are turning on & I'm feeling sick throughout the day
day. Ready salted crisps are helping.
Not sure if it's ms or the fact I also have a sinus infection which are giving me headaches. What do you ladies think? 
Working from home today, so think I'll have a half an hour nap now see if that helps.
How's everyone else doing today xxx


----------



## WDWJess

Just back from scan. All is well and there is just 1 so my psychic auntie was wrong about it being twins lol. They dated me at 10+2 so due on 8th Sept, I had worked it out as 7th sept so I was only a day out. Don't think I'll bother changing my ticker just for a days difference!

Hope everyone else is ok today x


----------



## cnsweeney

jokerette- congrats on having a little girl! they are fun :) 
I do wanna say though that I hav researched the blood gender tests and alot of people have had false 'girl' results because the boy hormones aren't showing in their blood yet at high enough levels because they are still so early on in pregnancy. don't want to be negative I would just personally be hesitant to announce its a girl until you see it on a scan . but I hope it's right for you because having one of each is def a blessing !
as for me .. I was having a good day as far as ms goes yesterday. I felt great. but then 11pm hit and I felt a nausea wave hit me and I ran to the bathroom and got sick which counts for twice now. still not feeling too hot today and can't eat much . I'm actually losing weight. I did that with dd as well. I just can't wait for first tri to be over !
as for dh .. he has learned how to grind my gears today . haha . I am hormonal and he pressed the hormone button this morning . I know he is just trying to help but when I tell him how sick I am he always insists that I ask for advice from other moms or ask the doctor. he must forget that this isn't my first rodeo and I know my body. he doesn't understand that this isn't the flu and each of us pregnant women have different feelings and symptoms.he always mentions calling the doctor to see if certain things are normal and he usually gives me a speech that I shouldn't be my own doctor and I have him the speech that I have been pregnant before and if I call the doctor he is going to tell me he had heard my symptoms a million times before and it will pass. & he tells me i don't know what the doctor would say I should just give it a try. so irritating! he asks me to ask for advice on what to eat that I can keep down. I tell him some women only want cakes and twinkies while others want cheeses and steaks. then u have the ones that don't even want water . so he tells me I'm stubborn . well so be it! haha I kindly reminded him he is a man and doesn't understand and it is in his best interest to keep quiet and trust my instincts as to what I do and do not want to eat or do. he agreed and walked away . haha.
just thought I'd share that with you guys.
it is my second child and his first so I am trying to be patient with him as he is a first time dad and lets be honest .. he's a man and sometimes we just need to forgive them for not knowing as much as us ;) 
hahaha. my humor for the day before I go take a nap to sleep this nausea off :/


----------



## Leah_Marie

Delighted to announce we are expecting TWINS on September 12, 2014.

DH surprised me with a private scan this afternoon and we were both VERY surprised when two healthy heart beats appeared on screen. 

Will update more later but all is well with the babies! X


----------



## HisGrace

Congratulations!!!! What a lovely surprise!


----------



## lady luck12

Leah_Marie said:


> Delighted to announce we are expecting TWINS on September 12, 2014.
> 
> DH surprised me with a private scan this afternoon and we were both VERY surprised when two healthy heart beats appeared on screen.
> 
> Will update more later but all is well with the babies! X

That's fantastic news and what a lovely surprise for OH to arrange for you. Sounds like you've had a lovely day x x x
Is it identical or seperate sacs?


----------



## WDWJess

Wow congratulations. What an amazing surprise both from your husband and from the babies!!!


----------



## lady luck12

This weather is just getting worse by the day. Really hope it doesn't result in the midwife cancelling again. 
Living room is full of candles atm incase the power goes off. Hate this weather. xx. Xx


----------



## bananabump

Leah_Marie said:


> Delighted to announce we are expecting TWINS on September 12, 2014.
> 
> DH surprised me with a private scan this afternoon and we were both VERY surprised when two healthy heart beats appeared on screen.
> 
> Will update more later but all is well with the babies! X

Oh wow congratulations! That's amazing :) xx


----------



## Jokerette

cnsweeney said:


> jokerette- congrats on having a little girl! they are fun :)
> I do wanna say though that I hav researched the blood gender tests and alot of people have had false 'girl' results because the boy hormones aren't showing in their blood yet at high enough levels because they are still so early on in pregnancy. don't want to be negative I would just personally be hesitant to announce its a girl until you see it on a scan . but I hope it's right for you because having one of each is def a blessing !

Culd be... But, from the research I have done the fetal DNA starts being transferred around 5-6 weeks gestational age. Since I was 7 weeks gestation they should hopefully have been able to find some. I believe they also not only look just for the presence of the X or Y chromosome, but also for a certain percentage of the blood to be "fetal" blood rather than maternal blood, if that makes sense. So hopefully they were able to isolate the actual fetal DNA, and distinguish it from mine. I know they do some testing now isolating fetal DNA and looking for genetic abnormalities as well. 

We did announce it. everyone was really excited. :) The worst that can happen is we say "oops, blood test was wrong! LOL" We will love a little boy too, But I'm thinking its little Bailey in there.



Leah_Marie said:


> Delighted to announce we are expecting TWINS on September 12, 2014.
> 
> DH surprised me with a private scan this afternoon and we were both VERY surprised when two healthy heart beats appeared on screen.
> 
> Will update more later but all is well with the babies! X

LEAH!!! NOWAY! This is going to sound really weird but I kept thinking you were going to have twins! ... and I dont even know you, LOL!


----------



## pearlsandbows

Well I went for my emergency scan today & everything is FINE :) they can't explain the bleeding but the baby is fine - saw him/her wriggling around waving a hand & got a somewhat blurry pic. Got dating scan on Friday so not long to wait to see baby again. 

Congrats on twins Leah how amazing! :baby::baby:
xo.
https://s4.postimg.org/x6qympg0d/20140212_113722_1.jpg


----------



## lady luck12

Pearlsandbows - so glad everything is OK. Must be fab seeing baby moving around x x


----------



## RaspberryK

Leah_Marie said:


> Delighted to announce we are expecting TWINS on September 12, 2014.
> 
> DH surprised me with a private scan this afternoon and we were both VERY surprised when two healthy heart beats appeared on screen.
> 
> Will update more later but all is well with the babies! X

Wow a few twins in the group. Congratulations xx


----------



## RaspberryK

pearlsandbows said:


> Well I went for my emergency scan today & everything is FINE :) they can't explain the bleeding but the baby is fine - saw him/her wriggling around waving a hand & got a somewhat blurry pic. Got dating scan on Friday so not long to wait to see baby again.
> 
> Congrats on twins Leah how amazing! :baby::baby:
> xo.
> https://s4.postimg.org/x6qympg0d/20140212_113722_1.jpg

Glad you posted an update, was thinking of you today xx


----------



## WDWJess

Pearlsandbows that's great news. Love the pic, ours was waving too today, tried to upload pic but said the file is too big :shrugs:


----------



## Leah_Marie

Thank you all for your messages of congratulations. We are still very shocked! Excited too but also apprehensive though having spoke to my midwife after finding out, we still feel very supported.

After a long wait we were told the babies are dichorionic diamniotic, often known as DCDA or DiDi and are likely to be non identical. Both look healthy and are measuring as they should for their gestation. Baby A measures at 9+5 giving me an EDD of 09-12 while B measures at 9+4. I will have an ultrasound every 4 weeks for the duration of my pregnancy to monitor their growth.

Pearlsandbow, I'm glad to hear everything is okay with the baby. That must've been a relief to hear!

WDWJess, how was your scan?


----------



## loveybear

I would like to join in on all the fun. I have been following along for a few weeks but wanted to wait for my first scan before joining. I am due Sept 23rd!

I'm excited, terrified, anxious, elated all at the same time.

First pregnancy for DH and I.

~LB


----------



## WDWJess

It was great thanks Leah Marie baby was waving to us the whole time. Dated at 10+2 which is just 1 day behind what I thought I was. I was expecting to see twins to be honest as my psychic aunt was convinced I was carrying twins so I'll be watching your pregnancy with great interest 

Welcome loveybear. Have you had your scan now then?


----------



## Petzy

Leah_Marie said:


> Delighted to announce we are expecting TWINS on September 12, 2014.
> 
> DH surprised me with a private scan this afternoon and we were both VERY surprised when two healthy heart beats appeared on screen.
> 
> Will update more later but all is well with the babies! X

Wow congrats Leah!:happydance:


----------



## Petzy

Jokerette - Congrats on the girl news! SO exciting :D What blood test did you have?

I took the Panorama test and will know my results in a few days... so excited. 

I dont remember who commented on the validity of the blood tests to determine gender but actually this one I took (not sure about all of them) is 100% accurate because it actually gets the information through the fetal DNA. The test isnt to find out the sex, but it is a nice bonus to getting the gene/chromosomal information on the baby :) I know some people choose not to find out but I was like hell yeah!

6 days until my next scan... can't wait


----------



## loopy82

Congratulations on the twins Leah-Marie and your girl jokerette :)

12 week scan for me tomorrow, excited and nervous at the same time!


----------



## Naaxi

So much happening in here :-D Twins have always fascinated me, so I am glad there are a couple in the group :) 

And I can't wait for March 10th, when I can see my little waving bean for the first time and know that they are alright :)


----------



## loveybear

WDWJess said:


> It was great thanks Leah Marie baby was waving to us the whole time. Dated at 10+2 which is just 1 day behind what I thought I was. I was expecting to see twins to be honest as my psychic aunt was convinced I was carrying twins so I'll be watching your pregnancy with great interest
> 
> Welcome loveybear. Have you had your scan now then?

Thanks for the welcome. 

I had my first scan last week at 7w2d but found I was measuring at 7w4d. Saw the little "blueberry's" heartbeat and took home some fuzzy pictures. I was really hoping for twins so I'm very excited about the two ladies with twins in this group!

I was anxious for the scan as I have had no MS just some weird food aversion. I'm not sure aversion is the right word. I just have been unexcited about food and eating in general and I'm normally a lover of all food. 

So glad the scan went well. The tech said the heartbeat was "beautiful". I agree! :happydance:

~LB


----------



## curlykate

Welcome, loveybear!
Congrats Leah on the twins! What a nice surprise for OH to arrange for you! I'm jealous! I'm secretly hoping for twins this time around, as OH only wants two and I'd like 3. I'd be happy with two, but 3 would round things out nicely IMO.
The last couple of days I've had some pretty constant MS, but thankfully I've still be able to eat enough that I'm not worried I'm hoping that in the next few weeks it will start to fade, as it's getting hard to keep this pregnancy a secret when I feel sick and tired all the time!


----------



## Lauren021406

Leah_Marie said:


> Delighted to announce we are expecting TWINS on September 12, 2014.
> 
> DH surprised me with a private scan this afternoon and we were both VERY surprised when two healthy heart beats appeared on screen.
> 
> Will update more later but all is well with the babies! X

congrats on the twins!! Im having twins as well nice to have a buddy!


----------



## bananabump

loopy82 said:


> Congratulations on the twins Leah-Marie and your girl jokerette :)
> 
> 12 week scan for me tomorrow, excited and nervous at the same time!

Good luck with your scan today! :)


----------



## bananabump

Hi loveybear! Glad everything went well with your scan :) I've added you to the list on the first page x


----------



## Dinah93

Leah_Marie said:


> Delighted to announce we are expecting TWINS on September 12, 2014.
> 
> DH surprised me with a private scan this afternoon and we were both VERY surprised when two healthy heart beats appeared on screen.
> 
> Will update more later but all is well with the babies! X

Brilliant news, and what a great surprise from your DH. Do you have a scan pic? 



pearlsandbows said:


> Well I went for my emergency scan today & everything is FINE :) they can't explain the bleeding but the baby is fine - saw him/her wriggling around waving a hand & got a somewhat blurry pic. Got dating scan on Friday so not long to wait to see baby again.
> 
> Congrats on twins Leah how amazing! :baby::baby:
> xo.
> https://s4.postimg.org/x6qympg0d/20140212_113722_1.jpg

Great news, so glad all is well. 



loveybear said:


> I would like to join in on all the fun. I have been following along for a few weeks but wanted to wait for my first scan before joining. I am due Sept 23rd!
> 
> I'm excited, terrified, anxious, elated all at the same time.
> 
> First pregnancy for DH and I.
> 
> ~LB

Welcome to the group :thumbup:


----------



## bananabump

So today I decided to walk to nursery with my son (took an hour there and back) then I did 2 loads of washing and drying and hung it all up, then I cleaned the kitchen and bathroom and I've just got back from a mammoth food shop in Asda. Due to pick my son up from nursery at half 4 so I definitely think it's time for a nap now! Haha x


----------



## Leah_Marie

Exhausted after work today. Tomorrow is the last day of term so I am looking forward to next week! 

How are you all? x


----------



## RaspberryK

I drove dh to Luton airport and back and didn't get much sleep so I'm knackered. 
Ds has been quiet all afternoon so I've been on the sofa with blankets abs pillows. 
Xx


----------



## bananabump

Does anyone else get sciatica? I've had it since before I was pregnant with DD and wowza it's hurting now after all my walking around today! Paracetamol isn't even touching it :(


----------



## RaspberryK

bananabump said:


> Does anyone else get sciatica? I've had it since before I was pregnant with DD and wowza it's hurting now after all my walking around today! Paracetamol isn't even touching it :(

No thankfully not but I've had hip pain since being pregnant with ds.
Xx


----------



## pearlsandbows

bananabump said:


> Does anyone else get sciatica? I've had it since before I was pregnant with DD and wowza it's hurting now after all my walking around today! Paracetamol isn't even touching it :(

Yes I really do! Can feel it particularly when in bed if I go to roll over but also just during the day sometimes my leg will give way it's embarrassing! Paracetamol does nothing for me either :(

Got dating scan tomorrow can't wait! 
xo.


----------



## lady luck12

Midwife made it today, she was with us for 2hrs. Lovely she was.
Going to be consultant lead, which means we'll get to see Jelly tot a lot more. So happy with that.
She's phoning me tomorrow about a date for my next scan.
Starting to feel real now.
She's left us loads of booklets to read through & free packs to claim whoo woo lol


----------



## bananabump

lady luck12 said:


> Midwife made it today, she was with us for 2hrs. Lovely she was.
> Going to be consultant lead, which means we'll get to see Jelly tot a lot more. So happy with that.
> She's phoning me tomorrow about a date for my next scan.
> Starting to feel real now.
> She's left us loads of booklets to read through & free packs to claim whoo woo lol

What's the reason you'll be under the consultant? I am too because of having a previous section and having endo so just wondering if I'll get extra scans aswell :) Glad your appt went well x


----------



## bananabump

RaspberryK said:


> bananabump said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone else get sciatica? I've had it since before I was pregnant with DD and wowza it's hurting now after all my walking around today! Paracetamol isn't even touching it :(
> 
> No thankfully not but I've had hip pain since being pregnant with ds.
> XxClick to expand...

Oh that's a shame! Fingers crossed it doesn't get worse for you in this pregnancy x


----------



## bananabump

pearlsandbows said:


> bananabump said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone else get sciatica? I've had it since before I was pregnant with DD and wowza it's hurting now after all my walking around today! Paracetamol isn't even touching it :(
> 
> Yes I really do! Can feel it particularly when in bed if I go to roll over but also just during the day sometimes my leg will give way it's embarrassing! Paracetamol does nothing for me either :(
> 
> Got dating scan tomorrow can't wait!
> xo.Click to expand...

It's horrible isn't it! The first time I experienced it was about 5 years ago and it was when I rolled over in bed in the middle of the night! I literally had no idea what was wrong with me and had to get my husband (he was my boyfriend back then) to take me to a+e! It got quite bad with my son so I'm hoping it doesn't get to that stage this time.

Good luck with your scan! Mines on Tuesday x


----------



## RaspberryK

bananabump said:


> RaspberryK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bananabump said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone else get sciatica? I've had it since before I was pregnant with DD and wowza it's hurting now after all my walking around today! Paracetamol isn't even touching it :(
> 
> No thankfully not but I've had hip pain since being pregnant with ds.
> XxClick to expand...
> 
> Oh that's a shame! Fingers crossed it doesn't get worse for you in this pregnancy xClick to expand...

It's actually got slightly better recently, it can be horrendous when I get my period. 
I can only hope that if I don't put too much weight on then it won't get so bad. 
Can you get anything like reflexology to help? 
Xx


----------



## lady luck12

bananabump said:


> lady luck12 said:
> 
> 
> Midwife made it today, she was with us for 2hrs. Lovely she was.
> Going to be consultant lead, which means we'll get to see Jelly tot a lot more. So happy with that.
> She's phoning me tomorrow about a date for my next scan.
> Starting to feel real now.
> She's left us loads of booklets to read through & free packs to claim whoo woo lol
> 
> What's the reason you'll be under the consultant? I am too because of having a previous section and having endo so just wondering if I'll get extra scans aswell :) Glad your appt went well xClick to expand...

It's because I have endro & both my gran & mother both had pre clapisia on their first pregnancies so they keeping an extra eye on me.
Hoping to have a scan next week.
You should if your under consultant.
x x x x


----------



## loopy82

Scan was ok, baby seems fine but yet again they couldn't get any measurements, it was even worse than with my dd. They think the nuchal looks reasonably normal, have declined the quad test for now as I can just see it being a repeat of last time.


----------



## RaspberryK

loopy82 said:


> Scan was ok, baby seems fine but yet again they couldn't get any measurements, it was even worse than with my dd. They think the nuchal looks reasonably normal, have declined the quad test for now as I can just see it being a repeat of last time.

Was baby facing the wrong way? Xx


----------



## loopy82

They've also put me a week ahead so due date 22nd of August but I'm sure of my dates and seeing as they couldn't be sure of their measurements at the moment I think they're wrong.


----------



## loopy82

RaspberryK said:


> loopy82 said:
> 
> 
> Scan was ok, baby seems fine but yet again they couldn't get any measurements, it was even worse than with my dd. They think the nuchal looks reasonably normal, have declined the quad test for now as I can just see it being a repeat of last time.
> 
> Was baby facing the wrong way? XxClick to expand...

I have a retroverted uterus, apparently most of the time this means nothing at all but in my case it seems to make the 12 week scan near impossible. It didn't make any difference at the 20 week scan last time.


----------



## RaspberryK

loopy82 said:


> RaspberryK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loopy82 said:
> 
> 
> Scan was ok, baby seems fine but yet again they couldn't get any measurements, it was even worse than with my dd. They think the nuchal looks reasonably normal, have declined the quad test for now as I can just see it being a repeat of last time.
> 
> Was baby facing the wrong way? XxClick to expand...
> 
> I have a retroverted uterus, apparently most of the time this means nothing at all but in my case it seems to make the 12 week scan near impossible. It didn't make any difference at the 20 week scan last time.Click to expand...

Didn't they try transvaginal? Do you show late as well? 
Xx


----------



## bananabump

loopy82 said:


> RaspberryK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loopy82 said:
> 
> 
> Scan was ok, baby seems fine but yet again they couldn't get any measurements, it was even worse than with my dd. They think the nuchal looks reasonably normal, have declined the quad test for now as I can just see it being a repeat of last time.
> 
> Was baby facing the wrong way? XxClick to expand...
> 
> I have a retroverted uterus, apparently most of the time this means nothing at all but in my case it seems to make the 12 week scan near impossible. It didn't make any difference at the 20 week scan last time.Click to expand...

Ahh I'm expecting this with my scan too as since having endometriosis my uterus has become retroverted. When I had a scan a few weeks ago they really struggled transvaginally or abdominal and so just gave me a really rough estimate of dates! X


----------



## loopy82

RaspberryK said:


> loopy82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RaspberryK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loopy82 said:
> 
> 
> Scan was ok, baby seems fine but yet again they couldn't get any measurements, it was even worse than with my dd. They think the nuchal looks reasonably normal, have declined the quad test for now as I can just see it being a repeat of last time.
> 
> Was baby facing the wrong way? XxClick to expand...
> 
> I have a retroverted uterus, apparently most of the time this means nothing at all but in my case it seems to make the 12 week scan near impossible. It didn't make any difference at the 20 week scan last time.Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't they try transvaginal? Do you show late as well?
> XxClick to expand...

No, they didn't offer me anything else just said sorry we can't get it. I started showing normally I think, it gets to a point where it just flops forward like normal. Medically it means practically nothing and has no bearing on pregnancy except making my first scans more difficult.


----------



## RaspberryK

Oh ok! Very interesting. 
Doctor once told me my uterus was tilted and was causing me my cervix problems... but I've never had trouble with even the earliest scans. 
Xx


----------



## Leah_Marie

Glad to hear everyone's scans and appointments went well.

What's everyone got planned for Valentines day? Any plans for the weekend too? x


----------



## RaspberryK

Leah_Marie said:


> Glad to hear everyone's scans and appointments went well.
> 
> What's everyone got planned for Valentines day? Any plans for the weekend too? x

Dh has given me a hot water bottle as he's away for the weekend.lol. 
What about you? 
Xx


----------



## lady luck12

OTE=Leah_Marie;31659323]Glad to hear everyone's scans and appointments went well.

What's everyone got planned for Valentines day? Any plans for the weekend too? x[/QUOTE]

OH got my a dozen red roses, he never fails fair play.
I'm working til 3pm, then we're going for a sit down Indian tonight.
What about everyone else up to? 
x x x


----------



## pearlsandbows

We have the scan at 1.45 then will go for something to eat. Best valentines of my life! 
xo.


----------



## lady luck12

pearlsandbows said:


> We have the scan at 1.45 then will go for something to eat. Best valentines of my life!
> xo.

Best way to spend the day.
How was the scan?? x x


----------



## lady luck12

Hope this sick feeling passes, looking forward to our Indian later.
Finally had my dates through :
21st Feb: Going back to EPU for another scan.
28th Feb: 12wks scan, bloods & doctors appt.
Next week can't come quick enough x x


----------



## Leah_Marie

Happy Valentines Day ladies! I hope you all have a lovely day however you're celebrating. I'm just about to head home from work and will also be celebrating the end of a term! Looking forward to a week off with both DH and Avia. No plans for Valentines Day for us other than a takeaway and a night on the sofa!

How was your scan, pearlsandbows?

Hope your sickness eases up, ladyluck. You must be excited now that you have your dates through!


----------



## lady luck12

Thanks Leah_Marie, fit to burst with excitement. 
Sickness not too bad, couldn't eat all my food but was good all the same. Home now chilling on the sofa,just the 3 of us......lush x x x


----------



## Jokerette

Can't wait to hear about your scan pearlsandbows!!


----------



## Dinah93

Leah_Marie said:


> Glad to hear everyone's scans and appointments went well.
> 
> What's everyone got planned for Valentines day? Any plans for the weekend too? x

We don't do valentines day, DH is pretty good at romance the rest of the year and I'd rather be surprised than feel like he did something because he felt he should. Did finally get my dishwasher plumbed in last night though, which makes me pretty happy as we've been without one for a month. Discovered when they built the kitchen they built over the plug the dishwasher goes into though, so he had to drill lots of holes in the back of the cupboard to find the plug socket to get the old one out of and the new one into. 

No big weekend plans, DH is working (as always, he's had 2 days off since Christmas day, and only takes an hour off every evening as well) and DD is off to the theatre with her nana this afternoon. I've got acupuncture today, then think my mum and I will go out with DD tomorrow. It's mums half term so lots of days out in the next week. 

Hopefully booking our holiday over the weekend though, planning to go away the first two weeks of March as I'll be about 14 weeks then, so the tiredness and nausea hopefully will be gone, but it's before my blood pressure went a bit mental last time. It will be our only holiday as a 3 as last year and the one before we went away with my family, and it will up my vitamin D levels to hopefully keep the bp at bay. 

Had some brilliant news this week, DD was diagnosed with a condition called Alveolar Capillary Dysplasia when she was a few weeks old. 95% of children die within the first month, the rest within the first couple of years of life. She was diagnosed via lung biopsy, and this diagnosis has nigh on ruined our lives as new parents as you can imagine, but I hung on to the fact my favourite consultant said it was wrong even when all the others said I was in denial. Well this week a second opinion I sought from a specialist in Texas has come back as saying she doesn't have it, over the moon doesn't begin to describe how I feel this week.


----------



## lady luck12

Dinah - that's amazing news x x


----------



## Leah_Marie

Dinah, that's amazing news, I'm so pleased for you and your family.

After today, DH is officially off work until Feb 24th! So excited to spend some time with him


----------



## Jokerette

Dinah thank goodness <3


----------



## qwk

Hi ladies! I too a bit of a break but wanted to pop in and say hi!!

Lovely scan pearlsandbows! Glad all is well :). And to everyone else who had recent ultrasounds - loopy82, WDWjess - I'm sure I missed a couple too... - yay for good news and happy babies :) and good luck on your upcoming scan Lady Luck!

Congrats on TWINS Leah!!! So exciting...!

Jokerette - amazing news on the girl - a girl and a boy :cloud9:

Petzy - looking forward to your results :)

Dinah a fantastic news, so glad you never have up hope :hugs:

afm, nausea is better but I still feel sick at least once a day, and just exhausted by the time we put DS to bed at 8:30! I have been thinking I may feel baby moving, but it's so hard to tell this early. I had started feeling my son thump around occasionally around 12-13 weeks so maybe!

I have my nuchal translucency ultrasound on the 18th - excited to see baby again!

Stay well ladies :)


----------



## loveandterror

Hi ladies,

I'm having my private scan tomorrow and I'm absolutely scared and nervous. I wasn't able to sleep in the last couple days. I really hope everything is okay tomorrow. 

I also got my NHS 12 week scan appointment through the post today for March 17th, when I'll be 12w6d. 

It's all a bit much for me at the moment. 
I'm constantly throwing up, dizzy and I'm not hungry or thirsty at all. I don't have any friends here in the uk and it's getting the best of me. 
Hope the nausea stops soon and all of you are well!


----------



## Jokerette

Good luck loveandterror.... The says approaching the first scan are full of worry. That's normal. I'll keep my fingers and toes crossed that baby looks perfect!


----------



## bananabump

Dinah93 that's amazing news! :)

Pearlsandbows I hope your scan went well x

Good luck tomorrow loveandterror. The thought of your first scan is always worrying but try and look forward to it x

My sons big brother t shirt came today.. just in time for our 12 week scan and reveal on Tuesday! I tried it on him this morning and he doesn't want to take it off lol x


----------



## lady luck12

How's everyone's wkend going, good I hope.
I've got a sinus infection atm, starving too & boobs gone to the extreme of being senative, think the cold weather is making them worse. x x x


----------



## RaspberryK

Quite a bit of catching up ...

Dinah what amazing news, what a relief! 

I told my dad about the baby today, he didn't seem too impressed this morning but when I went after work so collect ds he had recovered and was positive and asking nice questions. 
Xx


----------



## lady luck12

Not feeling the love this morning. 
Woke up at 8:30 to do my suppository, with a stinking headache. Took paracetamol and went back to bed, but still got it :-(
So frustrating coz I had plans for today to get prepared for the week ahead. 
Plus to add to it, the sun is shining here today, so I could have gone for a nice walk too.
How's everyone else doing today 
xxxx


----------



## RaspberryK

Maybe if you get some fresh air you'll feel a bit better xx


----------



## curlykate

Ugh. I'm starting to feel like crap too.
OH has had a nasty sinus cold for the last few days, and I can feel it coming on! My sinuses are getting plugged, and I have a nasty sinus headache. I'm not looking forward to the next few days....


----------



## loveandterror

waaaah!
the scan was amazing!
the little one measure 2,5cm and therefore i was put at 9w2d, instead of 8w5d, the heartbeat was 174 and besides a 4,9cm zyst on my right ovary (supposedly they go away on their own?!) everything was great. they printed out two photos and gave us a dvd with 19 photos.
not bad for 69 GBP :)
i couldnt be more happier and relieved.:happydance:


----------



## bananabump

loveandterror said:


> waaaah!
> the scan was amazing!
> the little one measure 2,5cm and therefore i was put at 9w2d, instead of 8w5d, the heartbeat was 174 and besides a 4,9cm zyst on my right ovary (supposedly they go away on their own?!) everything was great. they printed out two photos and gave us a dvd with 19 photos.
> not bad for 69 GBP :)
> i couldnt be more happier and relieved.:happydance:

Ahh fantastic! Always nice to be out ahead with your dates aswell :)


----------



## RaspberryK

loveandterror said:


> waaaah!
> the scan was amazing!
> the little one measure 2,5cm and therefore i was put at 9w2d, instead of 8w5d, the heartbeat was 174 and besides a 4,9cm zyst on my right ovary (supposedly they go away on their own?!) everything was great. they printed out two photos and gave us a dvd with 19 photos.
> not bad for 69 GBP :)
> i couldnt be more happier and relieved.:happydance:

Fab news! 
I've a 2-3cm cyst on my right ovary and have been told they can shrink/go during or after pregnancy. 
Xx


----------



## qwk

loveandterror said:


> waaaah!
> the scan was amazing!
> the little one measure 2,5cm and therefore i was put at 9w2d, instead of 8w5d, the heartbeat was 174 and besides a 4,9cm zyst on my right ovary (supposedly they go away on their own?!) everything was great. they printed out two photos and gave us a dvd with 19 photos.
> not bad for 69 GBP :)
> i couldnt be more happier and relieved.:happydance:

Yay for a great scan! I think I had a cyst too, they said it was the ovary the egg came from? Is that right or am I misremembering hmm...


----------



## Leah_Marie

Fantastic news loveandterror! 

First day of half term and we're off to London. Have a good day ladies! X


----------



## Kobes Mummie

Leah_Marie said:


> Fantastic news loveandterror!
> 
> First day of half term and we're off to London. Have a good day ladies! X

Yay our first day of half term and we are off to Bristols Aquarium ") have a fab time xx


----------



## loveandterror

here is one of my scan photos from yesterday, i can't stop looking at it. 
i think i'm in love already :blush:

https://i58.tinypic.com/zixhc0.jpg

:happydance:


----------



## RaspberryK

qwk said:


> loveandterror said:
> 
> 
> waaaah!
> the scan was amazing!
> the little one measure 2,5cm and therefore i was put at 9w2d, instead of 8w5d, the heartbeat was 174 and besides a 4,9cm zyst on my right ovary (supposedly they go away on their own?!) everything was great. they printed out two photos and gave us a dvd with 19 photos.
> not bad for 69 GBP :)
> i couldnt be more happier and relieved.:happydance:
> 
> Yay for a great scan! I think I had a cyst too, they said it was the ovary the egg came from? Is that right or am I misremembering hmm...Click to expand...

I'm not sure about that, mines been there a while as it was there when I had an ultrasound in June for medical reasons. 
It wasn't there in my previous pregnancy. 
Xx


----------



## Tigerlilyb

It depends what kind of cyst, if it's just a corpus luteum then it's where the egg was released and the hormones are produced before the placenta kicks in, absolutely nothing to worry about! I've had them with both pregnancies and no troubles at all.

Raspberry it sounds like yours was an endometrioma, I had two of them before my last pregnancy but they disappeared by my 22 week scan! I was so happy since they caused me so much grief before I got pregnant, one ruptured and that's not something I want to repeat :wacko:

Dinah that's incredible news! I almost teared up reading your post, I can't imagine your relief.

I was sick for the 2nd time yesterday and it really caught me by surprise. You'd think by almost 11 weeks it'd be tapering off, I'm so fed up :nope: Then again it lasted well into 16 weeks for me last time.


----------



## RaspberryK

I did get a bit of pain from the cyst but it's been fine so it might be shrinking, hope so.
The doctor recommended going on the contraceptive pill to stop it getting worse/bigger. 
Xx


----------



## Kobes Mummie

Leah_Marie said:


> Fantastic news loveandterror!
> 
> First day of half term and we're off to London. Have a good day ladies! X

Yay our first day of half term and we are off to Bristols Aquarium ") have a fab time xx


----------



## pearlsandbows

Thanks everyone who asked about my sca, it was fantastic although I didn't get that great pictures as the little lazy wouldn't move! The sonographer sent me off for a walk to get it moving but no joy must've liked that position. Don't get me wrong was still wriggling and waving hands! This was my fave pic, front on you can see the little eyes!
https://s29.postimg.org/mdnl7pc93/20140214_161017_1_1.jpg
I was put forward as well so today am 12 weeks 1 day due August 31st. 
xo.


----------



## bananabump

pearlsandbows said:


> Thanks everyone who asked about my sca, it was fantastic although I didn't get that great pictures as the little lazy wouldn't move! The sonographer sent me off for a walk to get it moving but no joy must've liked that position. Don't get me wrong was still wriggling and waving hands! This was my fave pic, front on you can see the little eyes!
> https://s29.postimg.org/mdnl7pc93/20140214_161017_1_1.jpg
> I was put forward as well so today am 12 weeks 1 day due August 31st.
> xo.

Aw fantastic news and fab pic xxx


----------



## RaspberryK

Great stuff! 

You're going to think I'm very strange but I always read your username as 

Pearls and elbows :wacko:

Xx


----------



## cnsweeney

it seems the actual sickness is tapering off for me . (knock on wood!) I still have the nausea.. it got kinda bad last night, swore I was gonna hurl but just ate some mini wheats and fell asleep. I've noticed eating small things helps me. 
to whoever said they were going to London that is awesome ! lol. u know how many ppl in the states pay bookoo bucks to go there ?! lol. 
last night dh got a call from work (he's an elevator mechanic) at 1130 pm . he works in Washington, D.C. so he had to go there and come back home then back to work this morning , poor thing . but he did stop and get me the bacon egg & cheese biscuit I was craving on his way home! it was in the fridge when I woke up this morning .. so sweet! lol.
I'm starting to feel my bump now .. mainly in the morning . I didn't get one with dd until about 12 weeks but they say the 2nd pregnancy you usually show more quickly .


----------



## Jillie89

Mind if I join? I am due 6th September with our frosty IVF baby. 12 weeks scan next Wednesday and I am petrified! (Even though my 7w, 8w and 10w scans everything has been perfect and on track.)


----------



## RaspberryK

cnsweeney said:


> it seems the actual sickness is tapering off for me . (knock on wood!) I still have the nausea.. it got kinda bad last night, swore I was gonna hurl but just ate some mini wheats and fell asleep. I've noticed eating small things helps me.
> to whoever said they were going to London that is awesome ! lol. u know how many ppl in the states pay bookoo bucks to go there ?! lol.
> last night dh got a call from work (he's an elevator mechanic) at 1130 pm . he works in Washington, D.C. so he had to go there and come back home then back to work this morning , poor thing . but he did stop and get me the bacon egg & cheese biscuit I was craving on his way home! it was in the fridge when I woke up this morning .. so sweet! lol.
> I'm starting to feel my bump now .. mainly in the morning . I didn't get one with dd until about 12 weeks but they say the 2nd pregnancy you usually show more quickly .

My dh is a lift engineer, although works for himself and doesn't do call outs bit often works nights on the London underground so the hours can be unsociable. 
It's so tough isn't it :hugs:
Xx


----------



## nlk

lovely scan pic, pearlsandbows!!

Jillie, welcome and congrats on your ivf pregnancy! Bet you're over the moon! I feel the same about scans...we've had loads, but each time we go for the next I get so scared that something will have gone wrong in the meantime! Hope it all goes well next week :)


----------



## bananabump

Jillie89 said:


> Mind if I join? I am due 6th September with our frosty IVF baby. 12 weeks scan next Wednesday and I am petrified! (Even though my 7w, 8w and 10w scans everything has been perfect and on track.)

Hi I'll add you to the list. Congrats on your IVF baby! We're due the same day.. although I've got my 12 week scan today and I think that might change lol We'll see! Hope you're well, my morning sickness finally seems to be coming to and end after 3 weeks xx


----------



## dream.angel

Hey ladies..!! I'd like to join you all .. this is my first pregnancy and I'm due 18th sep..!! Xx


----------



## Jillie89

Thanks ladies. I spose I am more petrified of something going wrong after our early mc last time and it taking us so long and costing so much to actually get pregnant. Have cried at every scan. Dr is doing fortnightly scans with me mainly for my piece of mind. I have a wonderful obgyn I am seeing again since my fertility specialist referred me on back to him at 7 weeks. I love my fortnightly catch ups with him and his big friendly hugs. My morning sickness has eased a bit compared to when it started at 6 weeks, but bam tonight, I brought up tea after feeling queasy all afternoon. Mine has moved to afternoon sickness lol.


----------



## bananabump

dream.angel said:


> Hey ladies..!! I'd like to join you all .. this is my first pregnancy and I'm due 18th sep..!! Xx

I'd add you to the list... congratulations! :) x


----------



## pearlsandbows

Jillie89 said:


> Thanks ladies. I spose I am more petrified of something going wrong after our early mc last time and it taking us so long and costing so much to actually get pregnant. Have cried at every scan. Dr is doing fortnightly scans with me mainly for my piece of mind. I have a wonderful obgyn I am seeing again since my fertility specialist referred me on back to him at 7 weeks. I love my fortnightly catch ups with him and his big friendly hugs. My morning sickness has eased a bit compared to when it started at 6 weeks, but bam tonight, I brought up tea after feeling queasy all afternoon. Mine has moved to afternoon sickness lol.

I am the same! Afternoon sickness! Good luck & congratulations :)
xo.


----------



## kittylady

Hi

I've been vomiting every day this week, last time it was the evening but this time it's during the day so I've just given up hiding it from everyone as most people have guessed. I have my booking in appointment tomorrow, I can't believe it, I remember talking about booking it on here 4 weeks ago! I don't know when my 12 week scan will be but I think about this time next month hopefully. I am going to ask about the possibility for a home birth, fingers crossed. I haven't told my boss yet, I'm waiting until I've confirmed it will a scan. :thumbup:


----------



## qwk

Lovely scan pearls and bows!



Tigerlilyb said:


> It depends what kind of cyst, if it's just a corpus luteum then it's where the egg was released and the hormones are produced before the placenta kicks in, absolutely nothing to worry about! I've had them with both pregnancies and no troubles at all.

Ah that's what I must be thinking of, thanks!

Welcome to the new ladies :)

Sorry so many are still feeling sick :( I'm there with you, I feel nauseous usually at least for some period of time everyday still! Can't believe how different it is from my first pregnancy. And I'm still exhausted. I asked my husband last night if I was really ever NOT tired. It seems like I've been this way forever now!

12 week/NT ultrasound this afternoon... nervous!!


----------



## nlk

qwk, good luck with your scan! Hope everything goes well! I'm there with you about the tiredness...I was hoping that I'd start to have more energy, but it doesn't look like that's going to happen :( it's so draining! I always need to nap!


----------



## Leah_Marie

Congratulations and welcome to our new mums to be!


----------



## lilegg2014

Im due on the 26th September! Am soo excited but nervous as I lost my little girl 4 years ago this July to Turner Syndrome. Fingers cross this baba is gonna stay :) good luck to everyone with their September Stars &#9734;


----------



## pearlsandbows

Surely it can't just be me but I am sick of people being so rude now & completely unaware! 3 people since Friday have said to me 'was it planned? ' as if that's a normal question to ask! Not to mention the fact that I am a nice age to start a family, married & a homeowner, in a secure job... do people not think it might be on purpose!
Sorry had to rant somewhere & this is the only thread I'm posting in at the mo :)
xo.


----------



## RaspberryK

pearlsandbows said:


> Surely it can't just be me but I am sick of people being so rude now & completely unaware! 3 people since Friday have said to me 'was it planned? ' as if that's a normal question to ask! Not to mention the fact that I am a nice age to start a family, married & a homeowner, in a secure job... do people not think it might be on purpose!
> Sorry had to rant somewhere & this is the only thread I'm posting in at the mo :)
> xo.

It is very rude! I've had this both times, even from my dad! 
I've had "were you trying/trying for a while" which I find nicer and generally comes from people who are generally interested but was it planned really really annoys me. 
Xx


----------



## nlk

I've heard this several times as well. It's really rude and I can't even imagine saying something like that to someone else! I just ignore it. It's not worth getting upset over. Me and OH know what we had to go through to get to this point, and that's all that matters x


----------



## qwk

Had a great ultrasound today :cloud9: baby was moving all over the place! Quite the little swimmer :) the NT part was great, so we're feeling very good :) So glad to be past 12 weeks now after our early loss in November.

And of course, a picture :) I'm going to post a couple in the gender predictions for guesses, I am completely unable to see the whole nub thing but maybe someone else can!
 



Attached Files:







photo(2).jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Naaxi

I am getting so impatient for March 10th now :D Hurry, NT scan hehe. Looks good, qwk :)


----------



## bananabump

qwk said:


> Had a great ultrasound today :cloud9: baby was moving all over the place! Quite the little swimmer :) the NT part was great, so we're feeling very good :) So glad to be past 12 weeks now after our early loss in November.
> 
> And of course, a picture :) I'm going to post a couple in the gender predictions for guesses, I am completely unable to see the whole nub thing but maybe someone else can!

Ahh fab! I had my scan today aswell and my bubs is also a wriggler! I got put at 12+2. Has your due date changed? Xx


----------



## bananabump

Does anyone know how I post a pic from my mobile? It seems to keep asking for a URL x


----------



## Jokerette

Banana you have to go to Advanced , then click the little paper clip which will open a new window. Or you can go advanced then click below where it says manage attachments . I find I can only attach one image when on my phons


----------



## qwk

bananabump said:


> Ahh fab! I had my scan today aswell and my bubs is also a wriggler! I got put at 12+2. Has your due date changed? Xx

Great news, glad your scan went well!! My practice doesn't move your date unless it's like, over two weeks off! So I'm staying the same I reckon :)


----------



## MommyCandice

Glad to hear your scans went well ladies. I have been feeling a bit better not quite as sick and nauseas. I have my nt scan next thursday the 27th and I will be 11+6 im so excited to finally see my little bean :)


----------



## cnsweeney

RaspberryK said:


> cnsweeney said:
> 
> 
> it seems the actual sickness is tapering off for me . (knock on wood!) I still have the nausea.. it got kinda bad last night, swore I was gonna hurl but just ate some mini wheats and fell asleep. I've noticed eating small things helps me.
> to whoever said they were going to London that is awesome ! lol. u know how many ppl in the states pay bookoo bucks to go there ?! lol.
> last night dh got a call from work (he's an elevator mechanic) at 1130 pm . he works in Washington, D.C. so he had to go there and come back home then back to work this morning , poor thing . but he did stop and get me the bacon egg & cheese biscuit I was craving on his way home! it was in the fridge when I woke up this morning .. so sweet! lol.
> I'm starting to feel my bump now .. mainly in the morning . I didn't get one with dd until about 12 weeks but they say the 2nd pregnancy you usually show more quickly .
> 
> My dh is a lift engineer, although works for himself and doesn't do call outs bit often works nights on the London underground so the hours can be unsociable.
> It's so tough isn't it :hugs:
> XxClick to expand...

he actually only takes calls for some of the on call guys from time to time if they have something going on , other than that he typically works regular business hours since its mostly federal govt buildings but it def. can be tough sometimes but he enjoys it.. his whole family is in the trade and they all have made very good livings from it so we are thankful  I've noticed in other countries they are called 'lift' engineers/mechanics .. & here it's 'elevator' lol.. so do you guys call it an elevator when you get on one or do you call it a lift? haha I'm sorry I am just still intrigued by differences in cultures ! :) I need to get out more i suppose lol .


----------



## cnsweeney

I scheduled a private scan today at a 'sneak a peak' type place that specializes in pregnancy ultrasounds. my doctor isn't doing another until 20 weeks which means I will go 14 weeks without seeing my peanut and I just can't do that! lol. so we scheduled one at 15 weeks for April 7th.. we will be able to find out the gender and get a cool package that comes with photos, dvd's, 3d/4d, a teddy bear with the heartbeat recorded.. I just can't wait!!


----------



## bananabump

Jokerette said:


> Banana you have to go to Advanced , then click the little paper clip which will open a new window. Or you can go advanced then click below where it says manage attachments . I find I can only attach one image when on my phons

Thank you! Just tried and it's fine until I click on 'upload file' and then nothing happens. Must be something to do with my phone.


----------



## bananabump

qwk said:


> bananabump said:
> 
> 
> Ahh fab! I had my scan today aswell and my bubs is also a wriggler! I got put at 12+2. Has your due date changed? Xx
> 
> Great news, glad your scan went well!! My practice doesn't move your date unless it's like, over two weeks off! So I'm staying the same I reckon :)Click to expand...

Ahh see I didn't really have a due date because I had laparascopy in October and I haven't had a period since then apart from a couple of weeks bleeding after the op. But according to my scan yesterday I didn't conceive until the start of Dec so it was nice to know an actual due date xx


----------



## RaspberryK

cnsweeney said:


> RaspberryK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnsweeney said:
> 
> 
> it seems the actual sickness is tapering off for me . (knock on wood!) I still have the nausea.. it got kinda bad last night, swore I was gonna hurl but just ate some mini wheats and fell asleep. I've noticed eating small things helps me.
> to whoever said they were going to London that is awesome ! lol. u know how many ppl in the states pay bookoo bucks to go there ?! lol.
> last night dh got a call from work (he's an elevator mechanic) at 1130 pm . he works in Washington, D.C. so he had to go there and come back home then back to work this morning , poor thing . but he did stop and get me the bacon egg & cheese biscuit I was craving on his way home! it was in the fridge when I woke up this morning .. so sweet! lol.
> I'm starting to feel my bump now .. mainly in the morning . I didn't get one with dd until about 12 weeks but they say the 2nd pregnancy you usually show more quickly .
> 
> My dh is a lift engineer, although works for himself and doesn't do call outs bit often works nights on the London underground so the hours can be unsociable.
> It's so tough isn't it :hugs:
> XxClick to expand...
> 
> he actually only takes calls for some of the on call guys from time to time if they have something going on , other than that he typically works regular business hours since its mostly federal govt buildings but it def. can be tough sometimes but he enjoys it.. his whole family is in the trade and they all have made very good livings from it so we are thankful  I've noticed in other countries they are called 'lift' engineers/mechanics .. & here it's 'elevator' lol.. so do you guys call it an elevator when you get on one or do you call it a lift? haha I'm sorry I am just still intrigued by differences in cultures ! :) I need to get out more i suppose lol .Click to expand...

No it's rarely called an elevator, we call it a lift. 
The whole family also been in the business years! 
It's a popular profession in our county as it used to have a very large company based here and we have the national express lift Tower in the town. 
Fil was an apprentice at 16 in for express lifts and grandad was also in management there. They set up a separate business and dh has pretty much worked for him ever since but then 5 years ago they sold up and re set up a small company just fil and dh and they employ bil. 
It's quite interesting work and there's plenty of money to be made. 
Xx


----------



## lady luck12

Hi Ladies,
Lovely news with all your scans.
Can't wait for mine on Friday now.

Feeling really ill today, headache is awful, seen the doctor and BP is normal but has told me to take it easy in work. If it doesn't ease then I'll have to go on sick to rest.

How's everyone else doing?? x x x


----------



## qwk

Hope your headaches improve Lady Luck - I had those so badly with my first, it was debilitating!!!


----------



## lady luck12

Qwk -thanks. Hard to know if it's the pregnancy or my sinuses. Just want it to go, making work almost impossible. Feels like my heads going to fall off & paracetamol isn't doing anything. X x xxx


----------



## cnsweeney

lady luck12 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> Lovely news with all your scans.
> Can't wait for mine on Friday now.
> 
> Feeling really ill today, headache is awful, seen the doctor and BP is normal but has told me to take it easy in work. If it doesn't ease then I'll have to go on sick to rest.
> 
> How's everyone else doing?? x x x

when I was pregnant with dd I got the most debilitating headaches ever! I was only 18 at the time so I didn't know much about pregnancy an what I was supposed to take so I took my uncles 800mg ibuprofen every time I got one .. Tylenol wouldn't do crap. then the doctor was like no no no! u can't take that! lol I was like oops. but she turned out fine ;) I also would lay in the dark with no noise until i fell asleep . it went away after my 4th month .. I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## cnsweeney

so far I think my throwing up is gone. I have gotten sick a total of 3 times between week 6 and 8. & my nausea (which was bad everyday) is minimal now. thank baby Jesus, please stay gone!


----------



## Lauren021406

I feel your pain ladies with the headaches! Had my first dr visit today. Twins are doing good excited for my 12 week scan on the 10th!


----------



## FIRSTIME

Had my first visit yesterday. Posted the pic in first trimester but wanted to put it here as well. HB at 160 and bouncing like mad. They moved me up three days too!:happydance: now 10w6d instead of 10w3d.
 



Attached Files:







Baby1.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Leah_Marie

Hope everyone is well and welcome to any new mums! 

Things are well here and we are enjoying half term. DH has the week off of work so Avia are happy around! Found out he didn't get the job he was going for but if anything it's a bit of a relief since it would have involved us moving across the country. 

How is everyone doing? X


----------



## qwk

Great pic firsttime!


----------



## kmac87

I had my iud removed on Nov 20th and got a bfp on Dec 20th, so right away!


----------



## cnsweeney

kmac87 said:


> I had my iud removed on Nov 20th and got a bfp on Dec 20th, so right away!

sounds like you have your hands full with boys! I will pray for a girl for you! lol


----------



## Dinah93

Morning everyone. ANOTHER damned cold here, been up since 5am as I just couldn't breathe laid down. Sinuses and ears are very, very uncomfortable. DD took one look at me and tried to force feed me her bottle - clearly she thought I needed it more than she did! 

5 days to scan, so ready for it now. Will be DHs first time seeing the baby, and DD is going to have to come too so will be interesting to see if she has any reaction or concept of the baby.


----------



## Leah_Marie

Can I get an opinion on some names please ladies?!

Which do you prefer - Emma Madeleine, Anna Madeleine, Elsa Madeleine or Cora Madeleine? 

Can't agree on a second girls name so have turned to BnB for some help! My favourite is Cora and although DH likes it, he doesn't love it...yet. We adore Anna and Elsa (particularly Anna) but we know that due to the success of the Disney film Frozen, both names are likely to rocket in popularity, Elsa more so as it was more uncommon to begin with. Emma was his pick and I like it, I just can't see us having a baby Emma.


----------



## bananabump

I really like Cora! And Elsa is probably my second favourite. All of them are lovely though. My name is Emma so obviously I'm biased but I do know what you mean about a baby Emma. They're definitely not babies for long though and I can imagine a toddler Emma xx


----------



## qwk

Dinah - that sucks! I've had a whopper of a cold also, I'm at week 2.5 and it's almost gone. Talk about adding insult to injury!!

Leah - I like Cora too, def my fave of the ones you listed :)


----------



## Jokerette

Leah I am in love with ALL those beautiful names!!!! Seriously!


----------



## Jokerette

Banana- can you update me to :pink: on the first post?


----------



## bananabump

Ohhh yes I'll do it now! :)


----------



## RaspberryK

Well dh and I are stuck on names, dh likes Victor for a boy, we both like violet for a girl, I like evangeline and georgiana, we liked scarlet before his skanky second cousin called their daughter skarlett xx


----------



## bananabump

RaspberryK said:


> Well dh and I are stuck on names, dh likes Victor for a boy, we both like violet for a girl, I like evangeline and georgiana, we liked scarlet before his skanky second cousin called their daughter skarlett xx

Violet is lovely! x


----------



## bananabump

We're stuck on boys names... The only one we both like at the moment is Eddie. Girls names we have Gracie, Ava or Millie x


----------



## qwk

RaspberryK said:


> Well dh and I are stuck on names, dh likes Victor for a boy, we both like violet for a girl, I like evangeline and georgiana, we liked scarlet before his skanky second cousin called their daughter skarlett xx

I like violet too :) it's awful how other people ruin names!!

Banana - I like Gracie!! Edward is a possible middle name for us for a boy, family name :)

We are pretty set on our boy and girl names I think, but I dont really want to say it "out loud" yet :haha:


----------



## RaspberryK

Mil has ruined evangeline! 
We already have Albert Edward "Bertie" so we'd like an old fashioned theme xx


----------



## Jokerette

How did MIL ruin it?


----------



## RaspberryK

She said she hated it, said it reminded her of the evangelist Church. Why that should offend her I've no idea. 
It was before we knew we were pregnant. 
Xx


----------



## bananabump

Just booked my gender scan for 15th March.. so excited! X


----------



## Jokerette

Raspberry I hate when people ruin names :( :(

Banana that's so soon!!!! Yay!!


----------



## cnsweeney

Leah_Marie said:


> Can I get an opinion on some names please ladies?!
> 
> Which do you prefer - Emma Madeleine, Anna Madeleine, Elsa Madeleine or Cora Madeleine?
> 
> Can't agree on a second girls name so have turned to BnB for some help! My favourite is Cora and although DH likes it, he doesn't love it...yet. We adore Anna and Elsa (particularly Anna) but we know that due to the success of the Disney film Frozen, both names are likely to rocket in popularity, Elsa more so as it was more uncommon to begin with. Emma was his pick and I like it, I just can't see us having a baby Emma.

I like all of those . I really like Emma but its too common. it's on the top 10 list. you are right about the names Anna and Elsa going to become more popular. my dd wants me to name the baby Elsa if it is a girl.. she is obsessed with frozen! haha .. I must admit I love the movie too;) I would go with Cora. it's different and reminds me of the cute little girl on titanic;)


----------



## MgreenM

Hi Ladies. Can I join you? I am due Sept. 28th!


----------



## cnsweeney

so we are set on our boy name .. Carter Gabriel. but we are stuck on girl names. it was going to be Peri Elizabeth but my 4 yr old daughter said everyone would call her perry the platypus so that was ruined . haha. then mil mentioned aubree and dh loves it but I have a friend named aubrie so idk . then he thought if Mila like Mila Kunis. I like it but idk if everyone else is going to be too fond of it lol.. I just don't know ! lol


----------



## Tigerlilyb

We're in the camp of not caring what anyone else thinks, if we like a name we're going for it!

We're currently thinking Amelie for a girl even though my cousins 4 year old is also called Amelie. It's gorgeous and checks all of our boxes (short, pronounced the same in both languages) so we're seriously considering it.

Both of our Mums haaate our boys choice but we're going for it anyway. We're the parents!


----------



## British Mummy

I've seen that you added me to your first page - thanks so much :) I miscarried at 6 weeks unfortunately :( so just wanted to update this thread.

But congratulations to you all - wishing you happy and healthy pregnancies :D :D :D 

I'm back in the game now - I'll hopefully join another page like this soon :)

Lots of love to all of the September Stars!!


----------



## bananabump

MgreenM said:


> Hi Ladies. Can I join you? I am due Sept. 28th!

Yes of course! I'll add you to the list :) x


----------



## bananabump

British Mummy said:


> I've seen that you added me to your first page - thanks so much :) I miscarried at 6 weeks unfortunately :( so just wanted to update this thread.
> 
> But congratulations to you all - wishing you happy and healthy pregnancies :D :D :D
> 
> I'm back in the game now - I'll hopefully join another page like this soon :)
> 
> Lots of love to all of the September Stars!!

Aw I'm sorry hun.. thank you for letting us know. I hope you get your sticky bean soon! All the best xxx


----------



## MgreenM

bananabump said:


> MgreenM said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies. Can I join you? I am due Sept. 28th!
> 
> Yes of course! I'll add you to the list :) xClick to expand...

Thank you!


----------



## qwk

RaspberryK said:


> She said she hated it, said it reminded her of the evangelist Church. Why that should offend her I've no idea.
> It was before we knew we were pregnant.
> Xx

My MIL didn't like my son's name for no apparent reason, but nuts to her, he's my baby ;)


----------



## RaspberryK

qwk said:


> RaspberryK said:
> 
> 
> She said she hated it, said it reminded her of the evangelist Church. Why that should offend her I've no idea.
> It was before we knew we were pregnant.
> Xx
> 
> My MIL didn't like my son's name for no apparent reason, but nuts to her, he's my baby ;)Click to expand...

Lol that's pretty funny xx


----------



## bananabump

https://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/150x100q90/30/16x2.jpg

Finally uploaded my 12 week scan :happydance:


----------



## MgreenM

bananabump said:


> https://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/150x100q90/30/16x2.jpg
> 
> Finally uploaded my 12 week scan :happydance:

Awesome! I had my 8 week scan on Tuesday. I don't think they will do another ultrasound until 20 weeks. I think they said they would check the heartbeat with a Doppler.

Since I am new to this group, here is a little about me: DH and I got married in October. This is our first pregnancy. I am 30 and work as an occupational therapist in a hospital setting. We have a feathered baby named Oscar and a dog named Hailey. I am starting a new job on Monday and am excited about that! Our parents are finding out about the pregnancy tomorrow and we have really only just started telling people.


----------



## BabsJ

I had my 12 week scan this afternoon and it was amazing! All was fine, the little bugger had to be woken up because he/she was sleeping in a position in which he/she couldn't be measured. I saw him/her move all around to the position where he/she could be measured. Saw the little spine, nose etc. The NT was 1.7 mm, which I'm happy about. My 20 week scan is in april, cant wait for that! :dance: My due date now is 02/09/2014, if that please can be changed at the front page? :) thx! 

Oh and according to the scan I'm 12 weeks and 2 days. :happydance:
Here is my little one:

https://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/640x480q90/571/5odv.jpg


----------



## bananabump

Ahh fab pic! I'll change your due date now xx


----------



## BabsJ

bananabump said:


> Ahh fab pic! I'll change your due date now xx

Cheers babe!


----------



## Lauren021406

We love the name Audrey Michelle for a girl and I like Rocco for a boy! Im hoping the twins are a boy and girl!


----------



## lady luck12

Loving the scan pics ladies.
I'm feeling nervous and excited about our scan tomorrow. Can't believe I'm now 11wks today. Can't wait to tell the rest of our friends and family over the next week
x x x


----------



## MommyCandice

We will be 11 weeks tomorrow and our 12 week nt scan is next thursday. If its a boy we have picked dominic christian alexander and 8f its a girl we are naming her avery clara lynn


----------



## qwk

Lovely scans Babs and bananabump!! :)


----------



## Leah_Marie

Sorry to be a pain, could my EDD please be changed to the 12th? Thanks! X


----------



## Jokerette

Beautiful scan photos ladies!!!


----------



## cnsweeney

:'( I got sick again tonight . that makes for the 4th time so far. I'll be 9 weeks tmw. & I thought the sickness was gone. there is nothing worse than feeling so bad you vomit. ugh come on 2nd trimester!


----------



## qwk

Well, I made it to today - 12 weeks 5 days and then - I threw up. Wah!!!

I am sharing your pain cnsweeney... I was really hoping I'd be better by now!


----------



## bananabump

Leah_Marie said:


> Sorry to be a pain, could my EDD please be changed to the 12th? Thanks! X

Done :) xx


----------



## bananabump

qwk said:


> Well, I made it to today - 12 weeks 5 days and then - I threw up. Wah!!!
> 
> I am sharing your pain cnsweeney... I was really hoping I'd be better by now!

Oh no! Fingers crossed it was a one off and won't happen again. I've finally started to feel a bit better in the last few days. Touch wood that's it for me now x


----------



## bananabump

Flutters! I can feel flutters! :cloud9:


----------



## RaspberryK

I want flutters! I want a scan. 
I want to be in 2nd tri.
Stamps feet! 
Xx


----------



## Tigerlilyb

RaspberryK said:


> I want flutters! I want a scan.
> I want to be in 2nd tri.
> Stamps feet!
> Xx

:rofl: That's exactly how I feel!

I think I felt flutters yesterday but it could have been weird gas, it was so gentle I think it was too early to tell. Certainly felt like the first rolls I had from my first at 14 weeks!


----------



## bananabump

Haha aw you haven't got long now! It was funny because if I tickled my belly on one side I'd feel it there and then I'd swap sides and feel it there. So cute xx


----------



## RaspberryK

Tigerlilyb said:


> RaspberryK said:
> 
> 
> I want flutters! I want a scan.
> I want to be in 2nd tri.
> Stamps feet!
> Xx
> 
> :rofl: That's exactly how I feel!
> 
> I think I felt flutters yesterday but it could have been weird gas, it was so gentle I think it was too early to tell. Certainly felt like the first rolls I had from my first at 14 weeks!Click to expand...

I had a few flutters at 15 weeks with ds and full on rolling at 16 weeks I saw a lump in my belly move one side to the other but I was slimmer so I'm not sure if I'll get the same so early This time. 
I'm so nervous because my bump/bloat has shrunk, I've got no symptoms, can't get hb on doppler, my scan is 14 days away. 
Obviously not feeling anything yet, plenty of trapped gas pains though. Lol. 
Xx


----------



## Jokerette

Raspberry , a couple days ago I could not find the heartbeat on the Doppler... I was really nervous. But they are so little at this point it turns out she was hiding and my MIL was able to find it several hours later. My bump is also smaller... Less bloated. I hope you find the heartbeat soon! 

I put a pillow under my bum and let my legs hang limp... So from the side view my back was arched with my pelvis being the highest point. That seemed to help!!


----------



## MgreenM

cnsweeney said:


> :'( I got sick again tonight . that makes for the 4th time so far. I'll be 9 weeks tmw. & I thought the sickness was gone. there is nothing worse than feeling so bad you vomit. ugh come on 2nd trimester!

Have you notice a trend of what you ate when you got sick? I have gotten sick twice and both times it was after eating ground beef. So ground beef is out for me! Feel better!


----------



## RaspberryK

Good plan jokerette I'll give that a go xx


----------



## qwk

raspberry - I'm sure it's just from decreased bloating. I'm not very familiar with dopplers, but I know my practice won't even use them until 12 weeks to have the _midwives_ give it a go to try to find the HB, so try not to worry!!

yay for flutters bananabump! I've been getting them too :cloud9:


----------



## Leah_Marie

I can't believe I'm 11 weeks today! We have our scan in 10 days which I am SO excited about and we'll be announcing on the 7th. I am having my friends over for a girls night and plan on revealing all then if my bump hasn't revealed itself by then!

Very excited to say we've agreed on names - 

Lila Seraphina & Cora Madeleine 
Noah Finley & Luca Maxwell
Lila Seraphina & Noah Finley 

44 days until we find out what we're having!


----------



## Leah_Marie

You won't bloody believe what we've gone and done...we're only on holiday when we've booked our gender scan!! It's just hit me and I'm cracking up - looks like DH has a case of baby brain too!


----------



## dream.angel

hey ladies, my right had has been going numb from past 2 weeks .. it goes numb for a few minutes every few hours.. Is this a symptom anyone els getting it ?


----------



## pearlsandbows

So jealous of those with flutters! I'm 12w5d today (really need to change my sig but can't seem to do it on my phone! ) & no flutters yet My friend had her baby this morning & he is beautiful from the pic I've seen! :Can't wait to go see him next week for a cuddle! I am on my way to London now for a few days away with hubby, has anyone got any baby shop recommendations? Then rest of week off which will be nice to catch up on some rest. Haven't felt sick for 2 days now either so hoping that's the end of that.
xo.


----------



## lady luck12

Hi Ladies,
Scan went really well, jelly tot was really active and they've put me forward to 12wks +1 so been phoning a lot of friends and family today and plan on telling my staff team on Monday. So excited now.xxx


----------



## dream.angel

lady luck12 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> Scan went really well, jelly tot was really active and they've put me forward to 12wks +1 so been phoning a lot of friends and family today and plan on telling my staff team on Monday. So excited now.xxx

great news congratulations :happydance::thumbup:


----------



## cnsweeney

MgreenM said:


> cnsweeney said:
> 
> 
> :'( I got sick again tonight . that makes for the 4th time so far. I'll be 9 weeks tmw. & I thought the sickness was gone. there is nothing worse than feeling so bad you vomit. ugh come on 2nd trimester!
> 
> Have you notice a trend of what you ate when you got sick? I have gotten sick twice and both times it was after eating ground beef. So ground beef is out for me! Feel better!Click to expand...

well I've been feeling better for the most part. a little nausea here and there that would last for no more than like 15 mins at a time. so I've been eating more lately. I ate meatloaf the night before I got sick and had a burger the day of. so it very well could be beef but I don't have any aversions to it so I thought it was a safe food lol. I'm feeling okay today so hopefully that doesn't change! hope u feel better as well!


----------



## qwk

dream.angel said:


> hey ladies, my right had has been going numb from past 2 weeks .. it goes numb for a few minutes every few hours.. Is this a symptom anyone els getting it ?

I had bad carpal tunnel causing my hands to go numb with my first pregnancy, but it didn't start until much later, like late second trimester or third trimester even I think. I was super swollen though. Have you asked your doctor/midwife?


----------



## Leah_Marie

Great news ladyluck!


----------



## qwk

Great news Lady Luck - missed your post before! :)


----------



## Leah_Marie

What's everyone up to this weekend? X


----------



## RaspberryK

Leah_Marie said:


> What's everyone up to this weekend? X

Dh is working all sat and half of sun, so I've taken holiday from work and it'll be ds and I again. 
Sorting through clothes tomorrow if I can be arsed. 
Xx


----------



## MgreenM

We are telling the parents tonight and I am visiting with a friend. Spoke to DH's mom, she was excited and surprised I think...


----------



## Jokerette

Leah those are beautiful names!!! So did they say your twins are fraternal, each in their own sac? LOL about booking the gender scan on holiday! Oops! Will you move it to an earlier date or later date?


----------



## pearlsandbows

Congrats ladyluck ! & good luck mgreenm it's so exciting telling parents I loved it! & nicer after being able to talk about stuff with them :)
We just got to London last night, I am always a bit on edge when we come it just never feels safe to me then I see on the news someone was shot on waterloo bridge last night. . so that has reassured me no end :thumbup: ah well! 
Am finding I have to get up in the night for a wee now when I never had to before so that is annoying me! Hence why I am up at 7 on a Saturday, couldn't get back to sleep! 
What is everyone else up to today? 
xo


----------



## dream.angel

qwk said:


> dream.angel said:
> 
> 
> hey ladies, my right had has been going numb from past 2 weeks .. it goes numb for a few minutes every few hours.. Is this a symptom anyone els getting it ?
> 
> I had bad carpal tunnel causing my hands to go numb with my first pregnancy, but it didn't start until much later, like late second trimester or third trimester even I think. I was super swollen though. Have you asked your doctor/midwife?Click to expand...

Ummm I have'nt had my MW appointment yet.. will def ask at 12 week scan or I might just visit the gp next week and ask her.. I'm not swollen though ..


----------



## Leah_Marie

Jokerette said:


> Leah those are beautiful names!!! So did they say your twins are fraternal, each in their own sac? LOL about booking the gender scan on holiday! Oops! Will you move it to an earlier date or later date?

Oh thank you! We are so excited to find out what we are having. 

Our babies are in their own sac with their own placentas and are known as DCDA twins. The majority of this kind are non identical though about a third of DCDA pregnancies can be identical. 

It's likely they are fraternal though this couldn't be determined at my first ultrasound for a number of reasons but we will hopefully find out soon. We aren't fussed either way and even considered being team yellow but decided we simply couldn't wait! 

Luckily I've been able to move it! I hadn't written the date in my diary and I was going through emails last night making sure I had everything written down and laughed so much as soon as I saw it - bloody pregnancy brain eh! X


----------



## MgreenM

Telling the parents went well. Although I was so anxious last night! DH's mom called and said "I got an interesting delivery today." I responded with "I know" And then she says, "So, are you?" I think she was pretty surprised. I did not hear about DH's dad's reaction yet as he wasn't home when she called and I am up in PA while DH is home. I am having a girls weekend :). Then, skyped with mom and dad as well as my friend last night and when my friend pulled out the baby hat and booties it took my mom a minute to realize what it was...lol her face was priceless! It was awesome! Mom emailed me afterwords and said she loved the way we decided to tell them! Don't know why I was so anxious last night, especially afterwards...I guess cause it's not our secret anymore. Now I am going to get lots of questions and possible judgment...I don't know...I know my mom won't bug me too much. DH's mom...not so sure...I am probably over reacting. The pregnancy has been TERRIBLE for my anxiety. I have been off my meds since November so I know it's more hormone based. Luckily I have some great doctors who are super supportive. If I continue to experience a lot of anxiety, I will let them know.


----------



## curlykate

We let my parents know this morning. It's my Dad's birthday today, and he said it's the best birthday present he's ever received. We had a good laugh that neither of my sisters will be able to top it, as both of their OH's have had the snip!
We're planning on telling the in-laws tonight at supper time. They're going to Cuba for 2 weeks, and if we didn't tell now we would have to wait.
OH told our son this week, and it's been impossible to keep him from telling everyone, so we know we'll never last another two weeks without everyone else finding out!


----------



## MgreenM

curlykate said:


> We let my parents know this morning. It's my Dad's birthday today, and he said it's the best birthday present he's ever received. We had a good laugh that neither of my sisters will be able to top it, as both of their OH's have had the snip!
> We're planning on telling the in-laws tonight at supper time. They're going to Cuba for 2 weeks, and if we didn't tell now we would have to wait.
> OH told our son this week, and it's been impossible to keep him from telling everyone, so we know we'll never last another two weeks without everyone else finding out!

My father-in-law's birthday is today too! We told them last night.


----------



## Jillie89

Have finally hit the 12 week mark. Scan in 3 sleeps! Have stopped all my progesterone support I was on twice a day and my 6mg of oestradiol/progynova daily as per my OBGYN and FS instructions. They have reassured me that at 12 weeks the placenta will have already taken over and it will all be ok, but I am still deep down, petrified something is going to go wrong. Just want to know my bubble is ok.


----------



## Leah_Marie

Happy Sunday everyone! 

Feeling very lethargic today so hoping I perk up a bit soon. Spending today with my parents before going out for dinner tonight. 

Avia appears to be a bit run down so I'm hoping she's not caught something!

Have a great day everyone x


----------



## lady luck12

Jillie89 said:


> Have finally hit the 12 week mark. Scan in 3 sleeps! Have stopped all my progesterone support I was on twice a day and my 6mg of oestradiol/progynova daily as per my OBGYN and FS instructions. They have reassured me that at 12 weeks the placenta will have already taken over and it will all be ok, but I am still deep down, petrified something is going to go wrong. Just want to know my bubble is ok.

Totally understand your feeling Julie. I posted a similar thing this morning but can see it didn't post.
I had a scan on Friday and confirmed I'm 12wks and due date same as you :-D
They told me I can stop my cloygest if I want, but I think they should say stop or carry on
Really nervous about stopping but want to stop because they are now causing irritation underneath.

How's everyone else doing. I'm still having headaches and tired too.
Hope everyone has a good Sunday.xx


----------



## hilslo

Hi ladies - can I join? I got my bfp on 28th Dec and praying it will be 3rd time lucky!!

I'm due 7th Sept and had my 12 week scan on Thursday ( feeling like a fraud as I wasn't yet 12 weeks lol!) which showed that everything seems to be on track. The heart beat was 171 which seems quite high considering bubs was asleep! I thought the heart beat was supposed to slow down by this stage? If you have had your 12 week scan already - did you find out what the heartbeat was?

I'm such a worrier! I had a scan at 9w2d and was worried that for 9 weeks it was a little slow (169). Poor bubs can't win with me!

Right - I'm off to read back through a few pages to catch up!

Congrats to everyone making it this far!!!


----------



## Jokerette

Do you wean off the progesterone slowly or just stop? I'm sure that can be scary but hopefully it will all go perfectly :hugs: 

Welcome hilsco!!!


----------



## bananabump

Yay to everyone who has had their scans and have announced :) It's all feeling so much more real now isn't it!

Congratulations Hilslo.. I've just added you to the list. I've had my scan but she didn't tell me the heart rate. I think 171 is still in the normal range at 11/12 weeks though. I got my bfp on 28/12 too :) xx


----------



## nlk

Jillie89 said:


> Have finally hit the 12 week mark. Scan in 3 sleeps! Have stopped all my progesterone support I was on twice a day and my 6mg of oestradiol/progynova daily as per my OBGYN and FS instructions. They have reassured me that at 12 weeks the placenta will have already taken over and it will all be ok, but I am still deep down, petrified something is going to go wrong. Just want to know my bubble is ok.

If you're unsure, I would wean yourself off, or give yourself another week of it, just to be sure that the placenta has fully taken over. I'm taking it until 16 weeks anyway, so I think by that point I will be ok just coming straight off of it. But I know plenty of people who have chosen to wean themselves off it, just for peace of mind :)

Whatever you choose to do will be ok!


----------



## nlk

Happy 13 weeks, bananabump! :happydance: Yay for second tri!


----------



## hilslo

Ooh thanks Bananabump!

Jokerette - my consultant said you can just stop - no need to wean yourself off it. After the placenta takes over the mothers progesterone isn't needed any more. 

I've been on progesterone suppositories since ovulation and other than the horrible waxy discharge I've had zero pregnancy symptoms. Then suddenly at 10.5 weeks I started getting bad nausea. I didn't take the progesterone on Friday night and felt fine again yesterday. Took it again last night and I'm back to feeling sick today. My theory ( this bit is not from my consultant just my uneducated opinion!) is that my body was using up the progesterone and hence I wasn't feeling sick. I think the placenta may have started to take over at 10.5 weeks and hence suddenly had excess progesterone which made me feel ill. I've no idea if this is true but it makes sense to my simple brain and gives me confidence to stop taking the progesterone from tonight. Looking forward to it!


----------



## lady luck12

Hilslo - think you have a point, I've been feeling even more sick over the last week or so. 
Spoken to my oh's Aunty who is a midwife and she has advised me to decrease to one a day until I see the consultant on Friday and to make sure I was off them totally by 14 weeks. So feel better after speaking to her about it.

Can't wait to tell my staff team tomorrow my news.
Enjoy what's left of the wkend ladies x x x


----------



## BabsJ

Ladies sorry to burst into your convo again. :) But Ive got 2 questions; I had my 12 week scan earlier this week, I thought I was 11 weeks and 5 days, but they said I was 12 weeks and 1 day. Now my question is, am I really the second one? Or did the baby just measured that second one? And I'm still the first one? I know I should have asked, but I forgot.:blush:

Secondly, can you ladies recommend some food that fill your stomach quite well? I'm sooo hungry all the time and I really don't want to reply on quick snacks cause I gain weight quite fast. Its so annoying I eat a meal and a hour later it feels like I haven't eaten all day . -_- Getting kinda desperate here.:huh:


----------



## bananabump

BabsJ said:


> Ladies sorry to burst into your convo again. :) But Ive got 2 questions; I had my 12 week scan earlier this week, I thought I was 11 weeks and 5 days, but they said I was 12 weeks and 1 day. Now my question is, am I really the second one? Or did the baby just measured that second one? And I'm still the first one? I know I should have asked, but I forgot.:blush:
> 
> Secondly, can you ladies recommend some food that fill your stomach quite well? I'm sooo hungry all the time and I really don't want to reply on quick snacks cause I gain weight quite fast. Its so annoying I eat a meal and a hour later it feels like I haven't eaten all day . -_- Getting kinda desperate here.:huh:

It depends on where you live and your hospitals policy really. I had an early scan and going by my lmp I should have been 10 weeks but they said I was 7+5 and then at my 12 week scan when I would have been 13 weeks by lmp or 11 weeks by the early scan, they said I was 12+2 lol And they've used that for my edd. But I know some ladies who have measured 10 days bigger/smaller and they've still kept their edd as the same from their lmp. Sorry for the essay lol 

Not much help about the food situation because I still haven't got an appetite at all really! Xx


----------



## BabsJ

One thing I do know; is that they used that 12 weeks and 2 days for my EDD. Lol so confusing.


----------



## Jillie89

nlk said:


> Jillie89 said:
> 
> 
> Have finally hit the 12 week mark. Scan in 3 sleeps! Have stopped all my progesterone support I was on twice a day and my 6mg of oestradiol/progynova daily as per my OBGYN and FS instructions. They have reassured me that at 12 weeks the placenta will have already taken over and it will all be ok, but I am still deep down, petrified something is going to go wrong. Just want to know my bubble is ok.
> 
> If you're unsure, I would wean yourself off, or give yourself another week of it, just to be sure that the placenta has fully taken over. I'm taking it until 16 weeks anyway, so I think by that point I will be ok just coming straight off of it. But I know plenty of people who have chosen to wean themselves off it, just for peace of mind :)
> 
> Whatever you choose to do will be ok!Click to expand...

I have no progesterone left. Would have to go back to my IVF clinic and pay the couple hundred to get more. I asked about weaning off at my last appt and OBGYN said, just stop at 12 weeks, its not needed.


----------



## loopy82

Just caught up, congrats on all the scans and announcements :)

Think I mentioned that I've been given an edd of 22nd of August now but seeing as they couldn't get good measurements I'm sticking with my original until the 20 week scan in April. Is it alright if I stick around this group either way?

Still got MS bad here, I feel like it's probably going to hang around until about the 20 week mark again. Aversions are much worse this time, especially meat. I'm almost a vegetarian now but actually quite like fish (odd because I don't usually), my favourite meal was steak but even typing that is making me feel sick :sick:

Lots of lovely names, quite a few that are on my list :) I love Violet for a girl but my mum and mil have both said they hate it, don't care though it's staying on the list! Surprisingly my mum quite liked some of the more unusual boys names I've got like Malachi.

I didn't post my 12 week scans before so here they are a little bit late, they gave us one free because the scan wasn't great:

https://i170.photobucket.com/albums/u250/loopykat/B2_Dating_Scan_01_zps894f46be.jpg

https://i170.photobucket.com/albums/u250/loopykat/B2_Dating_Scan_02_zpsd22877cf.jpg


----------



## MgreenM

question for you ladies: Are you going to/did you do the first trimester screenings? Why did you make that particular choice?


----------



## bananabump

loopy82 said:


> Just caught up, congrats on all the scans and announcements :)
> 
> Think I mentioned that I've been given an edd of 22nd of August now but seeing as they couldn't get good measurements I'm sticking with my original until the 20 week scan in April. Is it alright if I stick around this group either way?
> 
> Still got MS bad here, I feel like it's probably going to hang around until about the 20 week mark again. Aversions are much worse this time, especially meat. I'm almost a vegetarian now but actually quite like fish (odd because I don't usually), my favourite meal was steak but even typing that is making me feel sick :sick:
> 
> Lots of lovely names, quite a few that are on my list :) I love Violet for a girl but my mum and mil have both said they hate it, don't care though it's staying on the list! Surprisingly my mum quite liked some of the more unusual boys names I've got like Malachi.
> 
> I didn't post my 12 week scans before so here they are a little bit late, they gave us one free because the scan wasn't great:
> 
> https://i170.photobucket.com/albums/u250/loopykat/B2_Dating_Scan_01_zps894f46be.jpg
> 
> https://i170.photobucket.com/albums/u250/loopykat/B2_Dating_Scan_02_zpsd22877cf.jpg

Course you can still stick around either way! You never know it could still end up as a September baby anyway :) I'm saying girl by the way based on your scan pics! Xx


----------



## bananabump

MgreenM said:


> question for you ladies: Are you going to/did you do the first trimester screenings? Why did you make that particular choice?

We did it both times because I'd rather be prepared than have the shock at birth. My son was born with a hand difference which wasn't picked up on any of our 5 scans so it was a massive shock when he was born and I feel it almost ruined the newborn experience for me because I was so busy worrying, researching and having hospital appointments which I never imagined I'd be having x


----------



## loopy82

I've got a feeling it's a girl too :) I'd be happy either way but I've had quite a few people (including OH) saying wouldn't it be nice if it's a boy... it's worrying me a bit. I know everyone usually wants to be put ahead but I really don't, I want as much time as possible to get this baby out on my own without any pressure!

MgreenM, we've had all the screenings for 1st tri but they couldn't get the nuchal measurement so for the moment we've opted out of the quad test in 2nd tri after our experience last time. As long as the screenings aren't invasive I'm happy to have to them, we may opt back in for the quad test eventually.


----------



## cnsweeney

just catching up :)
dh and I went to Philadelphia for the day on Saturday. we stopped at a wawa gas station on the way for snacks and stuff and needless to say I took Ava (dd) to the potty while there and threw up as soon as I walked in the stall :( therefore I have officially thrown up 5 times. I still h e nausea on and off and cannot wait for it to go away. I am also sleeping more than I thought ever possible! lol. we are hoping for a boy because we already have a girl but another little girl will be just as nice. I love baby girls :) so cute and cuddly ! everyone thinks I'm having a boy but with the amount of nausea I have and the amount of times I've gotten sick increasing I'm starting to think it may be another girl. but I really don't know because some things are alot different than with my daughter .. such as when I'm not nauseated I'm starving and have intense cravings . I also have alot of discharge that I didn't have with her (sorry tmi) . but I hear its all old wives tales.. I just can't help but be curious and desperate to know ! lol


----------



## RaspberryK

I'm having an awful morning after bright red bleeding and cramps last night. 
Xx


----------



## ashleyg

Sooo happy to be almost out of the first trimester! Such a huge relief. Still waiting to get my energy back though :( I feel SO exhausted all the time! 

Quick little bump picture I took the other day. 11 weeks 2 days! Definately think its an actual baby bump now as it's hard and looks like this 24/7!
 



Attached Files:







bumpy.jpg
File size: 33 KB
Views: 4


----------



## MgreenM

RaspberryK said:


> I'm having an awful morning after bright red bleeding and cramps last night.
> Xx

Oh no! Keep us posted and feel better!


----------



## Leah_Marie

Lots of love and hugs right now Katie :hugs:

It's 200 days until my EDD which is very surreal. Although that seems like a lifetime away, I know it's going to fly by without a doubt, especially because they're going to be here earlier than expected. Will be finding out soon a date for a c-section but I think it's going to be no later than 37 weeks. 12 week scan is a week from today which I can't wait for!


----------



## RaspberryK

Thank you! For anyone not in the fb group I've been booked in the epau tomorrow morning at 9.40 for a scan xx


----------



## Lauren021406

RaspberryK said:


> I'm having an awful morning after bright red bleeding and cramps last night.
> Xx

Hope you feel better!


I keep feeling flutters ad feel my belly kind of roll it is so weird bc I am so early, but I guess its different with twins! Rumor has it I should get a scan every 4 weeks so Im hoping to find out the genders at 16 weeks!! Im already so inpatient!


----------



## qwk

RaspberryK said:


> Thank you! For anyone not in the fb group I've been booked in the epau tomorrow morning at 9.40 for a scan xx

Praying everything is ok!!


----------



## cnsweeney

praying for you raspberry!


----------



## loopy82

Really hope the scan goes well for you tomorrow RaspberryK :hugs:


----------



## MommyCandice

Im almost positive I am feeling flutters and rolls as well for the past couple of days :) scan ob thursday


----------



## loveybear

RaspberryK said:


> Thank you! For anyone not in the fb group I've been booked in the epau tomorrow morning at 9.40 for a scan xx

Hope everything is okay Raspberry. 

I have been having brown spotting since Friday that has me worried. My Dr. office had me in same day and the nurse did not see anything alarming just the discharge. I already have an appt for Friday with Doc so in the mean time I had blood work taken Friday and this morning to check hcG levels. I also will try to get an ultrasound scheduled but I'm at the mercy of the office availability. This is so nerve wracking! I'm trying to stay calm and positive but I am a worrier by nature.

Hope we both have good news.

~LB


----------



## hilslo

Oh Loveybear and Raspberryk I'm so sorry for the horrible stress you're going through. Fingers crossed the scans will ease your minds and show bubs are happy and thriving. I'll be thinking of you both. X


----------



## bananabump

Can't believe there's 5 of us due on the 31/08! How exciting :) x


----------



## Bellybump89

Haha it must have been a busy day for some of us ;)


----------



## WDWJess

Raspberryk and Loveybear I'm thinking about you both. Hope everything is all ok. :hugs:


----------



## WDWJess

I haven't been on much lately, just been soooo tired and the nausea isn't getting any better. Was sick yesterday which makes that 3 times now.

Looking forward to one born every minute starting in half an hour yippee.

Hope everyone else is doing ok? X


----------



## loopy82

I was glued to one born every minute when I was pregnant with Matilda, ever since she was born I haven't wanted to watch and would in fact go out of my way not to! Not really sure why.


----------



## pearlsandbows

I have sky plussed one born for later, I feel like saying don't tell me what happens but really what happens is some people have babies so you already know before you watch it, can't really spoil it! 
Hope everyone has had a nice weekend. I am still in London but going home tomorrow, got the rest of the week off though with hubby which will be really nice. 
Sorry for those who have just had scares, I had one at 11+5 & everything was fine so fingers crossed you are too.
xo.


----------



## imogenwanted

RaspberryK said:


> Thank you! For anyone not in the fb group I've been booked in the epau tomorrow morning at 9.40 for a scan xx

Hope everything goes well tomorrow xxxx


----------



## Jillie89

Got my 12 week scan tomorrow. So nervous. Just crossing everything our bubble is ok.


----------



## loveandterror

RaspberryK said:


> Thank you! For anyone not in the fb group I've been booked in the epau tomorrow morning at 9.40 for a scan xx

I've got my fingers crossed for you!!!


----------



## pearlsandbows

I am about to finish my pack of folic acid tablets... seen some that are vitamin D and calcium (nothing else in them) - does anyone know if these are ok to switch to? Or any suggestions of another multi vit?
xo.


----------



## HisGrace

Rasberryk and loveybear - I pray everything is well.


----------



## Tigerlilyb

Vit D and calcium are great during pregnancy, as long as you're getting that folic acid too. I think the only thing to look out for is too much vit A but I could be wrong! 

My scan is tomorrow, pretty nervous!


----------



## RaspberryK

I'd like to thank everyone for their well wishes and prayers. Unfortunately I've had a missed miscarriage, I would have been 11 weeks today but I measured 8 and no heartbeat.
I've got a scan in 2 weeks to see how things are progressing. 
Wishing you all the best for the rest of your pregnancies.
Xx


----------



## Lauren021406

RaspberryK said:


> I'd like to thank everyone for their well wishes and prayers. Unfortunately I've had a missed miscarriage, I would have been 11 weeks today but I measured 8 and no heartbeat.
> I've got a scan in 2 weeks to see how things are progressing.
> Wishing you all the best for the rest of your pregnancies.
> Xx

I am so sorry..wishing the best for you in the future


----------



## loopy82

Again, I'm so sorry RaspberryK :(


----------



## Kittycat155

Sorry to hear about MMC.


----------



## pearlsandbows

Sorry Raspberry didn't expect you to say that at all. Hope you feel better soon. 
xo.


----------



## bananabump

Sorry again Raspberry :( Such a cruel thing to happen xxx


----------



## Tigerlilyb

:hugs: :hugs: I hope it's as physically painless as these things can be. I'm so sorry again.


----------



## RaspberryK

Thanks again everyone... suppose I'll have to change my signature. 
Could you update the front page for me? Xx


----------



## HisGrace

Raspberry - many hugs to you :hugs: I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## bananabump

I'll update it now for you xx


----------



## Leah_Marie

I'm so saddened to hear your news Katie. Sending lots of love and hugs to you xx


----------



## lady luck12

RaspberryK said:


> I'd like to thank everyone for their well wishes and prayers. Unfortunately I've had a missed miscarriage, I would have been 11 weeks today but I measured 8 and no heartbeat.
> I've got a scan in 2 weeks to see how things are progressing.
> Wishing you all the best for the rest of your pregnancies.
> Xx

So sorry to hear this, big hugs x x x


----------



## loveybear

RaspberryK said:


> I'd like to thank everyone for their well wishes and prayers. Unfortunately I've had a missed miscarriage, I would have been 11 weeks today but I measured 8 and no heartbeat.
> I've got a scan in 2 weeks to see how things are progressing.
> Wishing you all the best for the rest of your pregnancies.
> Xx

Oh Raspberry- I'm so sorry to hear this. Hugs to you.


----------



## RaspberryK

Gosh you ladies are lovely! Just spoke to my dad who simply said he was there for whatever support I need. 
Made me cry and I'm now like a broken tap xx


----------



## Jokerette

MgreenM said:


> question for you ladies: Are you going to/did you do the first trimester screenings? Why did you make that particular choice?

We did the first tri screening with my son, and we plan on doing it again with this pregnancy (next week). We both agreed it will have no bearing on keeping the pregnancy... this is our baby regardless of what the tests say and we will continue with the pregnancy. However, that being said, we thought we are fortunate enough to live in a time and place where these screenings are available we should take advantage. Not just to help prepare US, but also to make sure doctors or specialists are prepared if needed. On a lighter note, we also decided to do it because we just want to see that bouncing baby again!!! <3



bananabump said:


> MgreenM said:
> 
> 
> question for you ladies: Are you going to/did you do the first trimester screenings? Why did you make that particular choice?
> 
> We did it both times because I'd rather be prepared than have the shock at birth. My son was born with a hand difference which wasn't picked up on any of our 5 scans so it was a massive shock when he was born and I feel it almost ruined the newborn experience for me because I was so busy worrying, researching and having hospital appointments which I never imagined I'd be having xClick to expand...

Bananabump, my neice who is now almost 7, was born with a hand difference caused by amniotic banding. I remember it being such a shock to us all. Her mom we so upset, like you said, she could hardly focus on her newborn at the beginning... but wouldnt you know little Ava is just the spunkiest thing with a million friends who love her just the way she is. :) When doing handprint artwork and things she almost always traces her 'little hand" and shes such an inspiration. It made me realize how strong the little ones really are, and how we worry so much only to be amazed with their strength and personalities <3



ashleyg said:


> Sooo happy to be almost out of the first trimester! Such a huge relief. Still waiting to get my energy back though :( I feel SO exhausted all the time!
> 
> Quick little bump picture I took the other day. 11 weeks 2 days! Definately think its an actual baby bump now as it's hard and looks like this 24/7!

So cute!!!!!! <3



MommyCandice said:


> Im almost positive I am feeling flutters and rolls as well for the past couple of days :) scan ob thursday

This is going to sound equally crazy, but i feel them too! With DS I didnt feel anythign until about 19 weeks. I had an anterior placenta with him. So either I'm feeling gas bubbles, or this baby is a mover and a shaker with no placenta blocking the sensation!



loveybear said:


> I have been having brown spotting since Friday that has me worried. My Dr. office had me in same day and the nurse did not see anything alarming just the discharge. I already have an appt for Friday with Doc so in the mean time I had blood work taken Friday and this morning to check hcG levels. I also will try to get an ultrasound scheduled but I'm at the mercy of the office availability. This is so nerve wracking! I'm trying to stay calm and positive but I am a worrier by nature.
> 
> Hope we both have good news.
> 
> ~LB

Loveybear, I am sending well wishes your way. xoxoxox :hugs:



pearlsandbows said:


> I am about to finish my pack of folic acid tablets... seen some that are vitamin D and calcium (nothing else in them) - does anyone know if these are ok to switch to? Or any suggestions of another multi vit?
> xo.

I take Women's One-a-Day Prenatals. It's two pills, one had the DHA in it, which is beneficial for brain development.



RaspberryK said:


> I'd like to thank everyone for their well wishes and prayers. Unfortunately I've had a missed miscarriage, I would have been 11 weeks today but I measured 8 and no heartbeat.
> I've got a scan in 2 weeks to see how things are progressing.
> Wishing you all the best for the rest of your pregnancies.
> Xx

This breaks my heart :( :cry: I am so so sorry Raspberry


----------



## bananabump

bananabump said:


> MgreenM said:
> 
> 
> question for you ladies: Are you going to/did you do the first trimester screenings? Why did you make that particular choice?
> 
> We did it both times because I'd rather be prepared than have the shock at birth. My son was born with a hand difference which wasn't picked up on any of our 5 scans so it was a massive shock when he was born and I feel it almost ruined the newborn experience for me because I was so busy worrying, researching and having hospital appointments which I never imagined I'd be having xClick to expand...




Jokerette said:


> Bananabump, my neice who is now almost 7, was born with a hand difference caused by amniotic banding. I remember it being such a shock to us all. Her mom we so upset, like you said, she could hardly focus on her newborn at the beginning... but wouldnt you know little Ava is just the spunkiest thing with a million friends who love her just the way she is. :) When doing handprint artwork and things she almost always traces her 'little hand" and shes such an inspiration. It made me realize how strong the little ones really are, and how we worry so much only to be amazed with their strength and personalities.

Yes my sons hands looks very similar to Abs but it's a condition called Symbrachydactyly which was caused by a sudden lack of blood flow to his developing fingers at around 8 weeks. 

He's also a very spunky little boy and people hardly notice his hand as they're too busy laughing at his quirky ways and being amazed at how clever he is! We do lots of lucky fin artwork (that's what we refer to his hand as, after Finding Nemo). If your neices Mom doesn't know about it already then tell her to search for The Lucky Fin Project on Facebook. It's a massive community of parents with children who have upper limb differences and the lady who founded it has a 6 year old daughter. Lovely place to go for support when it's needed xx


----------



## Jokerette

Banana thats great! I will pass along the facebook link right now, thank you so much!


----------



## Jokerette

wouldnt you know, I just did a search and shes already on the page!!!


----------



## pearlsandbows

We had the NT scan as well - although it was part of the dating scan so we didn't get to see baby another time separately. Just got the results through today by letter & they've come back lowest risk 1 in 7200, so we were pleased.
xo.


----------



## WDWJess

Oh Raspberry I'm so so sorry for your loss, wish I could reach into the screen and give you a big hug :hugs: xxx


----------



## BabsJ

pearlsandbows said:


> We had the NT scan as well - although it was part of the dating scan so we didn't get to see baby another time separately. Just got the results through today by letter & they've come back lowest risk 1 in 7200, so we were pleased.
> xo.

I had a combined screening as well. Got the results back within 2 days, low risk 1 in 10069. :)

@ Raspberry: sorry to hear about your loss. Take good care of yourself!


----------



## WDWJess

Decided against the screening as didn't have any tests done when pregnant with DS.


----------



## bananabump

Jokerette said:


> wouldnt you know, I just did a search and shes already on the page!!!

Ahh fab! :)


----------



## Leah_Marie

We'll be screening. If something isn't as it should be, we want to know not only so we are prepared but so there's an appropriate medical team prepared for the babies too.


----------



## lady luck12

Hi Ladies,
Been experience pulling stomach pains since 6pm tonight. I've read on line it could be everything moving up but still makes me nervous.
Anyone else had this? x x x


----------



## hilslo

RaspberryK - I'm so so sorry. I'm glad you've got some good support. I wish there was something I could say to make you feel better.

I hope you're back on here soon! X


----------



## MgreenM

raspberry- I am so sorry for your loss!

thank you to everyone who responded to my question about the screenings. At this point, we have decided to go ahead and do the tests that are just blood draws. I agree, it is helpful to know ahead of time and prepare if necessary.


----------



## Lauren021406

lady luck12 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> Been experience pulling stomach pains since 6pm tonight. I've read on line it could be everything moving up but still makes me nervous.
> Anyone else had this? x x x

Just your body stretching out!! Ive been having those feelings for a couple weeks now and I was concerned because its early, but dr said with second pregnancy and twins on top of that I would stretch out quicker!


----------



## cnsweeney

I've been having some sharp pulling type pains when I move too suddenly . I believe it's the round ligaments stretching. as far as testing goes I always opt for the blood draws .. what can it hurt? but amniocentesis I wouldn't recommend unless you are high risk as it bears the risk of miscarriage :/


----------



## cnsweeney

raspberry - words cannot even say how saddened I am to hear your heartbreaking news :( a loss is a loss no matter when or how it happens and I am sending prayers for you and your dh to heal emotionally and for you physically as well. take are of yourself in all aspects . we are still all here for you! wish I could give you a big hug!


----------



## lady luck12

Thanks for your input ladies.
It's even keeping me awake, if I turn on either side my stomach starts hurting. x x x


----------



## ashleyg

RaspberryK, I just read your post. I'm so sorry lovely. Huge hugs xoxo


----------



## pearlsandbows

Been having the same pulling pains for a couple of weeks too - & this week have noticed a tiny bump has appeared so as you say must have been everything moving up!
xo.


----------



## Naaxi

RaspberryK I'm so sorry hunny. I hope that you can find peace and that your rainbow will come as soon as you are ready. I send a million hugs. :hugs:

As for the pains, I've been having them lots lately, especially with fast movements. I've got to remember to slow down lol.


----------



## Tigerlilyb

Had my scan today, everything is perfectly fine and my haematoma is completely gone :cloud9: He was wiggling all over the place unlike my little lady at her 12 week scan! I'm getting boy vibes suddenly.
 



Attached Files:







12wfb.png
File size: 377.6 KB
Views: 8









12wnub.png
File size: 372.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## WDWJess

Wow amazing pics tigerlilly. So glad everything is ok x


----------



## bananabump

Fantastic pics! So lovely xx


----------



## Bellybump89

Tigerlilyb said:


> Had my scan today, everything is perfectly fine and my haematoma is completely gone :cloud9: He was wiggling all over the place unlike my little lady at her 12 week scan! I'm getting boy vibes suddenly.

Great scan! Really clear pictures !


----------



## lady luck12

Fantastic photos tigerlilly.
Looking forward to mine on Friday 
xxx


----------



## hilslo

Great pictures Tigerlily! So glad the haematoma has gone and your saw bubs wiggling away!


----------



## Jillie89

Got to see my bub at 12+4 too. Takes after its father, won't stay still lol. Dr told us everything looked wonderful. So many tears of relief!
 



Attached Files:







our beautiful baby.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 8


----------



## bananabump

Aww fab Jillie! I'm saying boys for you both :) x


----------



## Bellybump89

Just wanted to share my 13 week scan. I put them on facebook but wanted them here too :p the ultrasound tech said she's 75% sure it's a boy and we all saw boy parts. I was so convinced it was a girl too based on how I was feeling. Look at that pout in the first picture it makes me giggle

https://i.imgur.com/2QcJqsU.png

https://i.imgur.com/uhe92pi.png

https://i.imgur.com/jxKPSm7.png


----------



## NeicyRTB

Great ultrasound pics tigerlily and bellybump. I'm looking forward to my 12 week scan next Wednesday.


----------



## ashleyg

Love all the scan photos!! So anxious for my scan to get here next week!


----------



## WDWJess

Everyone has had such lovely scans. Can't remember if I posted my scan on here taken at 10+2? I know I posted it in our Facebook group but don't think I did on here?! Sorry if I have already, blame it on the baby brain :haha:

Any gender guesses?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## MommyCandice

Hey ladies what is this fb group you refer of??? Today I have my 12 week nt scan. So excited. Oh is kinda scared as this is his 1st baby. Can't wait to announce to everyone else tonight that we are pregnant!!!


----------



## bananabump

Edited


----------



## nlk

It's so exciting, seeing all these scan pics! They're all so great! Mine is this coming Wednesday...even though I've had a scan every week, I'm getting excited to get some pictures to keep!


----------



## laurabe

scans are great.. mines is on Monday.. can't come quick enough, though slightly nervous.

wondered if any of you ladies had morning sickness worsen at 11 weeks, mine has been getting worse the past few days


----------



## Tigerlilyb

laurabe said:


> scans are great.. mines is on Monday.. can't come quick enough, though slightly nervous.
> 
> wondered if any of you ladies had morning sickness worsen at 11 weeks, mine has been getting worse the past few days

Yes mine got so much worse at 11 weeks, it's to do with the transition over to the placenta doing all the work rather than hormones. Some women find their sickness clears up all together and others don't do so well with the imbalance and it gets worse :sick: We are the unlucky ones!

Lovely scans ladies :cloud9:


----------



## laurabe

ah well I guess it's a good sign in a way lol just feels awful and I'm not sleeping well either so that's not helping.


----------



## MommyCandice

bananabump said:


> Good luck with your scan MommyCandice! Princess Taz set up the fb group a few weeks ago. If you add me as a friend on fb (Emma Barnett - profile pic is the same as the one I've got on here) then I'll add you to the group. Same for anyone else who wants to join. Then I'll delete this post with my name in it lol xx

For some reason I can't find you on fb... not sure whats going on there


----------



## bananabump

Edited


----------



## MommyCandice

bananabump said:


> Do you want to pm me your name and I'll try adding you instead? There's probably just loads of Emma Barnetts lol xx

Pm sent


----------



## MommyCandice

Just got back from my scan. Baby was kicking away and hb was 179 :)
 



Attached Files:







20140227_120949.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## MgreenM

Hey ladies! All the scan pics are great! Do any of you know how much the first trimester screenings cost? My insurance won't cover it. In all honesty, with my background of a degree in psychology (studying child development) and a degree in occupational therapy, I don't feel to worried about it. What will be, will be and DH and I will work through things. But I think DH really wants to do it. I just know that it will be very expensive and I can't justify spending that much for something that does give us anything more than the probability of something being present. I also feel like it could potentially cause undue stress which I don't need in my life. Sorry, that's just my perspective on things...So, not sure what we are going to do, will have to talk to DH about it.


----------



## lady luck12

Morning ladies,
Getting ready to go to the hospital for our dating scan, blood tests and see the consultant. Looking forward to it just not the waiting.
Got my kindle ready with new downloaded pregnancy books lol xxxx


----------



## bananabump

lady luck12 said:


> Morning ladies,
> Getting ready to go to the hospital for our dating scan, blood tests and see the consultant. Looking forward to it just not the waiting.
> Got my kindle ready with new downloaded pregnancy books lol xxxx

Hope your scan goes well! In reply to your last post, as you're having a dating scan then at least you get to see bubs and know everything is ok. Everyone feels different avout the tests but if it's not covered by your insurance and way out of your price range then that's probably the deciding factor for you isn't it and I wouldn't feel bad about it xxx


----------



## bananabump

MommyCandice said:


> Just got back from my scan. Baby was kicking away and hb was 179 :)

Aw lovely scan pic! Yay :) I haven't had a message from you xx


----------



## MgreenM

Yeah, DH and I talked about it last night. For something that gives probabilities and no definitive knowledge, I just can't justify it. He seemed to understand that perspective.


----------



## bananabump

MgreenM said:


> Yeah, DH and I talked about it last night. For something that gives probabilities and no definitive knowledge, I just can't justify it. He seemed to understand that perspective.

Sorry I was meant to quote you after Ladyluck but it didn't work! Glad he was understanding x


----------



## MgreenM

bananabump said:


> MgreenM said:
> 
> 
> Yeah, DH and I talked about it last night. For something that gives probabilities and no definitive knowledge, I just can't justify it. He seemed to understand that perspective.
> 
> Sorry I was meant to quote you after Ladyluck but it didn't work! Glad he was understanding xClick to expand...

No worries! How are you doing?


----------



## MommyCandice

bananabump said:


> MommyCandice said:
> 
> 
> Just got back from my scan. Baby was kicking away and hb was 179 :)
> 
> Aw lovely scan pic! Yay :) I haven't had a message from you xxClick to expand...

Pm didnt work??? Ok my name is candice bousfield and my dp is of my 2 kids in green tshirts holding the scan photo


----------



## bananabump

Good thank you! My sickness has finally eased up (touch wood!) and I don't feel as tired now either. In fact I don't even feel pregnant at the moment lol Gender scan in 2 weeks though so I can't wait to see bubs again xx


----------



## Leah_Marie

Happy Friday everyone! I'm 12 weeks today! 

How are you all doing? X


----------



## cnsweeney

I am 10 weeks today and since yesterday my nausea/sickness hasn't been half as bad as it usually is. I read online that some other women started feeling a little better around week 10. what do you guys think? I'm trying not to worry . just hoping that I am finally starting to feel better ! knock on wood!


----------



## lady luck12

cnsweeney said:


> I am 10 weeks today and since yesterday my nausea/sickness hasn't been half as bad as it usually is. I read online that some other women started feeling a little better around week 10. what do you guys think? I'm trying not to worry . just hoping that I am finally starting to feel better ! knock on wood!

Could be the placenta taking over, hence you feeling better xxx


----------



## lady luck12

Scan went well but was in the hospital for 3.5hrs altogether. 
Baby wasn't playing ball, they were trying to get a photo of the face but looks like baby is camera shy lol
Had a new due date, only 3 days earlier so it's now 3rd of September. Good baby was really active too, look out when I can feel the movements but can't wait x x x 

Off out with friends for a meal now but really ready for bed lol.
Have a good evening all x x x


----------



## Kezmama

Hi ladies I would love to join I'm due 5th September :) so I'm 13 weeks, I had my scan during the week and we have a healthy baby finally!!
I have a beautiful 3 year old little girl conceived first time!!! But this time it's taken us 2 years of trying and 5 miscarriages, we feel so very blessed to be here xxxx


----------



## Jillie89

13 weeks today! :happydance: have finally told people. So many people cried with happiness for us. Finally Feels real now and I can walk around touching my baby bloat with a huge smile. haha


----------



## Naaxi

Welvome Kezmama :) Glad to hear your rainbow is on its way :)


----------



## MgreenM

congrats to everyone hitting 13 weeks! I will hit 10 weeks on Sunday! I just wish this fatigue would go away!


----------



## lady luck12

Hi guys,
When we hit week 13 and are entering 2nd trimester, do we need to move on this site? x x


----------



## cnsweeney

well I spoke too soon ! I even told dh I was feeling better and boom I had to run to the bathroom to get sick :( then was able to eat lunch then felt nauseous is the evening again. I've noticed nesquik chocolate milk really helps me and it has vitamins in it too so that's good because I can't always take my prenatals, they make me sick :( honestly, I didn't really take them with dd because they really made my stomach toss which is probably why mentally I just can't do it this go around either. my theory is women have been birthing Children since the beginning of time and no one ever needed prenatals. our bodies are equipped for this. so I don't take them so seriously especially if they make me sicker than I need to be. I've lost about 6 lbs . same thing happened with dd. I'm hoping second trimester brings better vibes :) I'm still very fatigued all the time. I sleep like a teenager hitting puberty! at certain points in the day I just can't stand it anymore and fall over on my bed and snooze away.lol. I'm sure my dd can't wait for mommy to start making dinner again ! dh has been doing it and lets face it.. he's not the cook that mommy is ;) haha .


----------



## cnsweeney

lady luck12 said:


> Hi guys,
> When we hit week 13 and are entering 2nd trimester, do we need to move on this site? x x

if you mean move to another board then no. we can all hang out here till we deliver our little bundles of joy ! :)


----------



## ashleyg

Eeeep! Finally hit 12 weeks! Can't wait until I can move over to 2nd tri! :D


----------



## Tigerlilyb

cnsweeney - my prenatals made me so sick with my daughter too! I think my MS is better this time around because I'm just taking folic acid on its own, you could try that? I think it's the iron in prenatals that can make nausea worse.

Folic acid is the most important in the first 3 months but if you can't keep it down, you can't keep it down :sick:


----------



## WDWJess

When is everyone classing 2nd tri as? 12, 13 or 14 weeks? I always thought it was when you start week 13 but the 2nd tri forums on this site state from 14 weeks?! What's everybody else's thoughts?


----------



## bananabump

I've been commenting on a few things in second tri for the last few days but still checking in on first tri. I'll probably move over completely now though. I'd say it's more to do with when you feel ready.. I still had ms at 13 weeks which I thought would be over by second tri so I waited a few days and touch wood I've been fine since Tuesday! Xx


----------



## Tigerlilyb

Most places say 13 weeks or the start of your 14th week, maybe that's why this site says 14 weeks? I'm just going with 13 weeks.


----------



## WDWJess

Yes I've already been lurking in 2nd tri and commented on a few posts. I'll see how I feel on Monday when I'm 13 weeks whoop whoop x


----------



## Leah_Marie

I've woken up to a bump! Babies are obviously very comfy in there as I now have something to show for it. Thank goodness we are announcing this week! X


----------



## BabsJ

@bananabump : I cant find you on on facebook aswell, there seem to be a zillion of ur name around Id like to join the fb group aswell. :)


----------



## bananabump

Booo my maiden name is Bannan and there were only about 3 of us on Fb lol Send me a private message with your name and I'll add you xx


----------



## curlykate

I've just sent you a PM. I tried finding you the other night, and no luck! Do you have your settings to make you un-searchable? Haha! I totally made the word up, and I'm not fixing it! :haha:
I'm so jealous that some of you ladies are heading over to Second Tri! I wish I was a bit farther along then I am at the moment! I find I don't read in First Tri very much. I don't want to freak myself out by reading some of the struggles and issues some women are having. It sounds a bit heartless, but if I read their stories, then I start worrying and symptom spotting myself! I found I didn't hang out on First Tri much last time either. I can't wait until I can move on to Second Tri. Then I'll become a much more active poster!

As for the screenings...we're going to do them. They're covered by our insurance, and as I'm almost 32 we are at a higher risk. However, the outcome will not change anything, it will just be nice to know in advance if our child is going to need some extra care. I can understand those who don't feel the need (or want) to have the screenings.


----------



## bananabump

curlykate said:


> I've just sent you a PM. I tried finding you the other night, and no luck! Do you have your settings to make you un-searchable? Haha! I totally made the word up, and I'm not fixing it! :haha:
> I'm so jealous that some of you ladies are heading over to Second Tri! I wish I was a bit farther along then I am at the moment! I find I don't read in First Tri very much. I don't want to freak myself out by reading some of the struggles and issues some women are having. It sounds a bit heartless, but if I read their stories, then I start worrying and symptom spotting myself! I found I didn't hang out on First Tri much last time either. I can't wait until I can move on to Second Tri. Then I'll become a much more active poster!
> 
> As for the screenings...we're going to do them. They're covered by our insurance, and as I'm almost 32 we are at a higher risk. However, the outcome will not change anything, it will just be nice to know in advance if our child is going to need some extra care. I can understand those who don't feel the need (or want) to have the screenings.

Haha I might have actually... I'll have to have a look! Just added you :)

Don't worry I felt exactly the same about the first tri board aswell xx


----------



## bananabump

Received our screening results today and we're low risk at 1 in 27'000 :)


----------



## lady luck12

Fantastic news bananabump. Xxx


----------



## Leah_Marie

Night in with DH watching The Cube and snacking on some ginger nuts to help with MS!

How is everyone? C


----------



## WDWJess

Great news bananabump.

We're chilling in front of tv snacking too. Swear I've felt movement a couple of times too. Recognise the tapping sensation from last time


----------



## Kezmama

Over 13 weeks now and still so sick :(( makes it very hard to work and look after my busy 3 year old x


----------



## bananabump

Kezmama said:


> Over 13 weeks now and still so sick :(( makes it very hard to work and look after my busy 3 year old x

Sorry hun I missed your first post.. I'll add you to the list now! Stay positive.. my MS only started to ease up a few days ago and I feel 100% better today so hopefully it won't be much longer for you either. I even managed a chinese takeaway tonight which is the first meal I've finished since I was 8 weeks pregnant! Xx


----------



## loopy82

I think MS is starting to ease up here too, would be amazing seeing as I'm only 14/15 weeks! Have also got the start of a bump and think I might be feeling something, not too sure at the moment though.


----------



## cnsweeney

:( got sick AGAIN tonight. I am so tired of this. I feel like a walking zombie. so tired all the time and throwing up at least once a day and nauseous on and off throughout the day. I don't ever feel 'good' for more than an hour at the most. it just sucks. I was in tears tonight talking to dh because I just can't handle it anymore. kinda feels like an ongoing flu for a month now. I ate lunch today which obviously came back
up:( and had a bowl of cereal late at night. hopefully that stays down . I don't like the thought of only eating once a day just for it to come back up. but the baby must be getting some type of nutrients because its def. growing. I wake up every morning with a bump almost to my belly button since about 8 weeks. if my first sono didn't show just one baby I would swear it was twins. but unless my second u/s says otherwise I'm trying not to convince myself of that. sucks because my first u/s was at 6w3d so a twin could easily be missed but I'm not getting another one until 15 weeks and I'm 10 now. and that's because we are paying for a private scan. the doctor isn't doing another until 20 weeks :/ I do have another appt Monday though . I'm gonna mention going on zofran. I hear it helps and I pray it can work for me! & maybe I can convince them
to do just 1 more u/s to ease my thoughts:)


----------



## MgreenM

cnsweeney said:


> :( got sick AGAIN tonight. I am so tired of this. I feel like a walking zombie. so tired all the time and throwing up at least once a day and nauseous on and off throughout the day. I don't ever feel 'good' for more than an hour at the most. it just sucks. I was in tears tonight talking to dh because I just can't handle it anymore. kinda feels like an ongoing flu for a month now. I ate lunch today which obviously came back
> up:( and had a bowl of cereal late at night. hopefully that stays down . I don't like the thought of only eating once a day just for it to come back up. but the baby must be getting some type of nutrients because its def. growing. I wake up every morning with a bump almost to my belly button since about 8 weeks. if my first sono didn't show just one baby I would swear it was twins. but unless my second u/s says otherwise I'm trying not to convince myself of that. sucks because my first u/s was at 6w3d so a twin could easily be missed but I'm not getting another one until 15 weeks and I'm 10 now. and that's because we are paying for a private scan. the doctor isn't doing another until 20 weeks :/ I do have another appt Monday though . I'm gonna mention going on zofran. I hear it helps and I pray it can work for me! & maybe I can convince them
> to do just 1 more u/s to ease my thoughts:)


So sorry! I hope you feel much better very soon! I agree, you should talk to your doctor and maybe they will give you something like zofran. My MS hasn't been that bad, but my fatigue has been just awful! So I understand the overall crappy feeling! DH said to me earlier this week "But you're always tired!" To which I responded, "Do you THINK I WANT to feel this way?" However, yesterday and today when I have woken up (which has been pretty early), I have actually felt better, more rested. Not sure how to really describe it. I don't know if it is just because it's the weekend, that I got through the first week of the new job, or what...I just hope it stays around!


----------



## Lauren021406

Sorry for all you ladies with ms. All the scan pics look great makes me want mine even more! One more week!! I haven't really had ms which makes me think I'm having two boys because my pregnancy is identical to my sons!


----------



## Dinah93

BabsJ said:


> pearlsandbows said:
> 
> 
> We had the NT scan as well - although it was part of the dating scan so we didn't get to see baby another time separately. Just got the results through today by letter & they've come back lowest risk 1 in 7200, so we were pleased.
> xo.
> 
> I had a combined screening as well. Got the results back within 2 days, low risk 1 in 10069. :)
> 
> @ Raspberry: sorry to hear about your loss. Take good care of yourself!Click to expand...

Hmm, made me realise I had my NT screening a week ago and I still haven't heard anything :s 

Scan was last Monday, and all looks well. Baby was a right lazy blob and didn't move at all! DD was so active so I'm now feeling team blue. She moved me on 6 days, but I find that unlikely as that would mean I OVd on CD8 which seems unlikely so I'm wondering if the baby is a little large for dates, again making me wonder if its a blue bean. Still haven't told many people though, I just don't think the reactions are going to be great given the journey last time most people we've told so far have said things along the lines of 'well so long as you're happy' which is just depressing.

FIL and my parents have generously given us about 70% of the money for a holiday to try to up my vitamin D levels and encourage me to relax, get this baby closer to term, so we're off to Morocco soon for two weeks, can't wait!
 



Attached Files:







20140225_082649.jpg
File size: 38.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## loopy82

Have got a consultant appointment tomorrow which I think is to discuss my VBAC options, am not looking forward to it as I'm going to be telling them that I want to go to the birth centre and not the hospital. I'm expecting a lot of resistance going by friends previous experiences, at least I know the midwives are on board. If they won't 'let' me then I may be opting for a home birth, which isn't my first choice but preferable to going into hospital for no real reason.


----------



## cnsweeney

like clockwork, sick again tonight :( I thought my appt was tmw but it's actually Thursday so my mom is gonna ride with me to the hospital and hopefully they can give me a short term prescription for the nausea because I just cannot handle this anymore. and the hormones on top of it make me just want to cry about it lol. I hope all of you ladies are doing okay. sorry for being a complainer but it seems my ms has hit a peak and I am just not as tough as god thinks I am! lol. I actually told dh 'I just want my mommy' lol like a little baby. as for now I'm completely exhausted like I typically am a good 15 hours out of the day .. so off to sleep I go. 
we are expecting a snow storm here on the east coast of the u.s.. it's like our millionth one this winter. I am so ready for summer. I am just praying the roads are ok enough to drive tmw!
it is very true what they say that each pregnancy is different .. I remember complaining about my pregnancy with my dd in the first tri but this time is making that time look easy ! lol.
goodnight y'all .. prayers for a continued healthy pregnancy to all of you. and if you suffer from ms like me just know that it just means we have a strong fighting baby growing in there.. at least it can give us some peace of mind that it's doing ok ;) that's what I'm gonna keep telling myself for now.. try to be positive


----------



## Jillie89

Just as I thought my ms had pretty much subsided, nothing has sat well all day. Lunch came up pretty fast. At least everyone at work knows now, and I didn't have to come up with an excuse for running out of the staff room. Feels great to be able to talk to people about it openly now, but I am an emotional and worried mess. 

From what I have read, after 12 weeks everything is meant to get easier and the worry lessens... I am the opposite. More worried! Because I don't 'feel' as pregnant and have less symptoms, I am petrified baby is not ok. Over analysing the firmness and lack of bloating of my tummy, etc. 

I don't have my next appt and scan til 19th March at 15w5d, and to me that is forever without seeing or hearing my bubba! I am cranky with myself for even thinking something could be wrong when everything has been going as well as we could ever hope. Poor hubby just keeps telling me everything is fine and to trust we have one strong bubba growing. Hopefully I will just snap out of this stupid thinking and be happy and content again. I love this baby so much and it may sound weird, but I am so proud of it already. 

Sorry to be such a downer, just needed to vent :cry:


----------



## hilslo

Jillie - that's what this board is for - to share good times and bad. I could have written most of your post myself. After trying for so long it's hard to believe that having a baby could actually happen to us. You just have to try to focus on the positive points as hard as that is. My tummy also seems to have changed and today the little bump that I was starting to see seems to have disappeared. We are only a day apart so maybe it's normal!

Cnsweeney - I'm so sorry your ms is kicking you. Just try to remember why it's there and how happy the end result will be!

Loopy - sorry to sound ignorant but what's a VBAC?

Dinah - lucky you!!!! I went to Marrakech a few years ago and it was fantastic! I'm trying to decide what to do with holiday this year. I've got 6 weeks to take but due to work commitments I can't really go anywhere until May when I'll hopefully be 5.5 months so not sure how I'll feel about flying. DH is Canadian and is keen to go home for a bit (we've not been back since Christmas last year so I think he's pining for some Canadiana!). For those of you that have children before - how did you feel at 6 months? Would a 6 hour flight be an option or should we look for a holiday closer to home?

Good luck to all those that have scans this week!


----------



## bananabump

Wow very jealous of you going to Marrakech Dinah! X

We had a holiday booked from before I fell pregnant, we're going to Spain with all the family for my Mums 50th. I can't wait but the only downside is that it's not til 9th July so I'll be 32 weeks! Personally I think a 6hr flight might be too much Hilslo but it's personal preference really xx

Cns I hope your Ms starts to ease soon, poor you! Xx


----------



## loopy82

hilslo, it stands for vaginal birth after caesarean. I had an elective section last time and I'm really hoping for a vaginal birth this time, not feeling terribly hopeful at the moment but then I am the eternal pessimist!


----------



## Tigerlilyb

Lovely scan Dinah! And that's so nice of your family to pay for most of your trip. 

My Grandma is paying for our tickets this year to go to England as a christmas gift, we're planning on going in May when I'll be about 24 weeks. I won't be too huge to fit on the plane at least but I'm already starting to suffer a bit with SPD so I'm worried I'll be hobbling everywhere like I did with my daughter. Lucky it's only a 1hr15 flight but with the airport transport and coaches we always end up travelling all day. I'll struggle through though, I haven't seen my family since Christmas 2012 and I'm feeling a bit homesick these days!

Cnsweeney I'm with you on the nausea, I'm so fed up of it and hormones are making it all seem worse! It will end though, good idea to talk to your doctor.


----------



## laurabe

going for my scan in 1 hour.. soooo nervous, but excited at the same time


----------



## hilslo

Good luck Laura - can't wait to see photos!


----------



## hilslo

bananabump said:


> Wow very jealous of you going to Marrakech Dinah! X
> 
> We had a holiday booked from before I fell pregnant, we're going to Spain with all the family for my Mums 50th. I can't wait but the only downside is that it's not til 9th July so I'll be 32 weeks! Personally I think a 6hr flight might be too much Hilslo but it's personal preference really xx
> 
> Cns I hope your Ms starts to ease soon, poor you! Xx

Hmm... Maybe I'll visit my sister in France instead. A bit closer! Thanks for the advice! I just can't imagine being 6 months so hard to know what I'll feel like doing. That's why it's good to have you ladies!


----------



## laurabe

Well I had my scan. Amazing. I'm measuring 12+3. No pics yet as I'm on my phone but I will add one later. I'm on cloud 9


----------



## dream.angel

I'm out ladies.. had an emergency scan after having mild cramping and brown spotting .. Baby had passed away at 7 weeks .. I'm still in shock .. I wish you all very happy & healthy pregnancies xx


----------



## laurabe

oh dream angel I'm so sorry to hear that :( hugs


----------



## Tigerlilyb

dream.angel said:


> I'm out ladies.. had an emergency scan after having mild cramping and brown spotting .. Baby had passed away at 7 weeks .. I'm still in shock .. I wish you all very happy & healthy pregnancies xx

Oh no I'm so sorry :nope: I saw your post over in first tri and I was just going to check up on it, I was thinking of you. Hugs :hugs:


----------



## bananabump

dream.angel said:


> I'm out ladies.. had an emergency scan after having mild cramping and brown spotting .. Baby had passed away at 7 weeks .. I'm still in shock .. I wish you all very happy & healthy pregnancies xx

Oh no hun I'm so sorry.. I'll update the list for you now. I really hope you get your sticky bean soon xxx


----------



## hilslo

dream.angel said:


> I'm out ladies.. had an emergency scan after having mild cramping and brown spotting .. Baby had passed away at 7 weeks .. I'm still in shock .. I wish you all very happy & healthy pregnancies xx

Oh dream, I'm so sorry hon. I've been there and know how sh*t it feels. I wish there was something I could say to make you feel better but I know there's not. Take care of yourself. Xx


----------



## nlk

Dream angel, I'm so so sorry :hugs: I hope you get your forever baby real soon. Make sure you look after yourself xx


----------



## cnsweeney

dream angel I am so sorry :( I'm praying for you <3


----------



## cnsweeney

thank you ladies for all of your well wishes . unfortunately I wasn't able to
make it to the hospital today because the ice/snow storm we are having but I'm hoping to make it there tmw. will update then. as of today I am just taking it easy. so far so good (knock on wood) I have decided to cut out all cooked foods / hot food. it seems to trigger the vomiting :( I'm jug gonna stick to crackers,cereal, etc for now and see how that works. I am counting down the days until the 2nd trimester ! lol


----------



## loopy82

I'm so sorry to hear that dream angel :(


----------



## lady luck12

So sorry for your loss dream angle x x x x


----------



## lady luck12

Anyone else having really bad headaches?? Been so bad stopping me doing things, not good. X. X x x


----------



## laurabe

Lady Luck i've been having headaches on and off for the past 2 weeks. felt one coming on earlier but thankfully it passed. Sometimes they are bad enough that i need to lie down, and paracetamol does nothing


----------



## loveybear

dream.angel said:


> I'm out ladies.. had an emergency scan after having mild cramping and brown spotting .. Baby had passed away at 7 weeks .. I'm still in shock .. I wish you all very happy & healthy pregnancies xx

So sorry Dream Angel. Sending you healing thoughts.


----------



## loopy82

My consultants appointment went better than expected this afternoon and I've been told by the birth centre that they'd love me to deliver there :happydance: of course everything could change between now and the birth but it feels great that there is the possibility that I will be able to have my VBAC where I want to be.

Has anyone else thought about where they want to deliver? I know it's early on but it would be interesting to see what your thoughts are :)


----------



## bananabump

loopy82 said:


> My consultants appointment went better than expected this afternoon and I've been told by the birth centre that they'd love me to deliver there :happydance: of course everything could change between now and the birth but it feels great that there is the possibility that I will be able to have my VBAC where I want to be.
> 
> Has anyone else thought about where they want to deliver? I know it's early on but it would be interesting to see what your thoughts are :)

That's great news.. I bet you're chuffed. Fingers crossed everything goes well for the rest of your pregnancy. 

I've made my mind up that I'm having a planned section. What with my endometriosis, sciatica and suspected crohns disease plus the complications with my son last time I just think I'll feel a lot safer and more in control xx


----------



## cnsweeney

bananabump said:


> loopy82 said:
> 
> 
> My consultants appointment went better than expected this afternoon and I've been told by the birth centre that they'd love me to deliver there :happydance: of course everything could change between now and the birth but it feels great that there is the possibility that I will be able to have my VBAC where I want to be.
> 
> Has anyone else thought about where they want to deliver? I know it's early on but it would be interesting to see what your thoughts are :)
> 
> That's great news.. I bet you're chuffed. Fingers crossed everything goes well for the rest of your pregnancy.
> 
> I've made my mind up that I'm having a planned section. What with my endometriosis, sciatica and suspected crohns disease plus the complications with my son last time I just think I'll feel a lot safer and more in control xxClick to expand...

I also have the choice of planning a c section because of a previous one but I think I'm gonna try to go natural. I also have mild endometriosis and just want to add that c sections can make it worse or even develop it in people who don't already have it. I think that's how I got it to start with . but you know your body best :) just wanted to share my research with you


----------



## cnsweeney

lady luck12 said:


> Anyone else having really bad headaches?? Been so bad stopping me doing things, not good. X. X x x

I had those with my dd . oh man I'll just start by saying so sorry! I remember that pain and it was the worst of the symptoms . I took 800mg ibuprofens not knowing I wasn't supposed to . but by the time the doc told me not to take them anymore they subsided . unfortunately I don't know any 'safe' drugs to take for it :/ but I will say baby came out just fine. I believe it's another one of those 1st tinkerer / early 2nd trimester symptoms so don't worry they won't last


----------



## cnsweeney

trimester* not tinkerer lol sorry


----------



## lady luck12

laurabe said:


> Lady Luck i've been having headaches on and off for the past 2 weeks. felt one coming on earlier but thankfully it passed. Sometimes they are bad enough that i need to lie down, and paracetamol does nothing

That's how mine are too. Wasn't too bad yesterday in work but had to take tablets before bed. Hope it passes soon. Been on and off for a few weeks with me too.
Hope your feeling better soon too xxx


----------



## WDWJess

I have had the most cracking headache the past 20 hours, had me up most of the night!

I would love a home birth this time round but my mum says I'm selfish and she can't believe I would put my baby at risk as I live 30 mins from hospital and ambulances/paramedics are in short supply at the minute so she fears the worst should I need to be transferred to hospital!


----------



## bananabump

cnsweeney said:


> bananabump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loopy82 said:
> 
> 
> My consultants appointment went better than expected this afternoon and I've been told by the birth centre that they'd love me to deliver there :happydance: of course everything could change between now and the birth but it feels great that there is the possibility that I will be able to have my VBAC where I want to be.
> 
> Has anyone else thought about where they want to deliver? I know it's early on but it would be interesting to see what your thoughts are :)
> 
> That's great news.. I bet you're chuffed. Fingers crossed everything goes well for the rest of your pregnancy.
> 
> I've made my mind up that I'm having a planned section. What with my endometriosis, sciatica and suspected crohns disease plus the complications with my son last time I just think I'll feel a lot safer and more in control xxClick to expand...
> 
> I also have the choice of planning a c section because of a previous one but I think I'm gonna try to go natural. I also have mild endometriosis and just want to add that c sections can make it worse or even develop it in people who don't already have it. I think that's how I got it to start with . but you know your body best :) just wanted to share my research with youClick to expand...

Yeh it can do in some cases but my insides are an absolute mess (endo on my bowel etc) and I've got a big *chocolate cyst on my right ovary aswell which is causing a lot of pelvic pain aswell as sciatic pain. Plus if I ended up going for an emcs again then that can aggravate it all because it's done in a rush. Ive got a fistula because of my suspected crohns which they can't operate on until after I've had the baby... so the consultant said a vaginal birth could make it a lot worse. I was swaying towards a vbac a few weeks ago but I just want everything to go smoothly this time lol My son had to be resuscitated for 9 minutes last time and I want the baby out before it gets to that point this time. Sorry for the essay haha xx


----------



## Lauren021406

If anyone is interested in staying active while pregnant the DVD what to expect when expecting workout is easy and makes you feel good!


----------



## Kittycat155

Anyone with burning nipples? It came on this am very suddenly, last hour or so. Been putting wet rags on them but not sure what else. Lost MS for few days came back yesterday so was on edge thinking it was not looking good.


----------



## Leah_Marie

Sorry I've not been around - Avia really isn't well so have been looking after her!

12 week scan went beautifully. Babies are just perfect and growing perfectly too. Still due Sept 12th but will be meeting with the consultant at 14 weeks to discuss options for delivery. Likely that I'll have a c-section at 37 weeks if I don't go before. 

All is well and I hope you're all okay too ladies x


----------



## Bellybump89

Kittycat155 said:


> Anyone with burning nipples? It came on this am very suddenly, last hour or so. Been putting wet rags on them but not sure what else. Lost MS for few days came back yesterday so was on edge thinking it was not looking good.

ME! I'm so engorged and also leaking colostrum. 

Never leaked with DD. Breasts were huge though 

I'm busting out of all my DD nursing bras I just bought. When my milk comes in I usually go up two cup sizes. Yikes


----------



## Kittycat155

Looked online and found someone who swore by heat so put on those hand warmer packs and instantly felt better. She also wrote hers got worse in cold/getting out of shower. SO thankful I found that as I was sitting in bed going ok that is odd and then to point of like shit this HURTS BAD. 

Oddly I am almost 11 weeks and no real breast size change. My Mom said hers barely changed till end with first 2 and 3rd it was alot sooner.


----------



## imogenwanted

laurabe said:


> Lady Luck i've been having headaches on and off for the past 2 weeks. felt one coming on earlier but thankfully it passed. Sometimes they are bad enough that i need to lie down, and paracetamol does nothing

Hi I had a lot of headaches with my last the doc said it was due to more blood, I just tried to drink more water but if your worried I'd go to docs x they might check your eyes as well x


----------



## kmac87

We're having a girl!!


----------



## RaspberryK

kmac87 said:


> We're having a girl!!

 Congratulations, pleased for you xx


----------



## bananabump

kmac87 said:


> We're having a girl!!

Ahh lovely! How did you find out? X


----------



## kmac87

Thank you ladies! Private sono.


----------



## cnsweeney

bananabump said:


> cnsweeney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bananabump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loopy82 said:
> 
> 
> My consultants appointment went better than expected this afternoon and I've been told by the birth centre that they'd love me to deliver there :happydance: of course everything could change between now and the birth but it feels great that there is the possibility that I will be able to have my VBAC where I want to be.
> 
> Has anyone else thought about where they want to deliver? I know it's early on but it would be interesting to see what your thoughts are :)
> 
> That's great news.. I bet you're chuffed. Fingers crossed everything goes well for the rest of your pregnancy.
> 
> I've made my mind up that I'm having a planned section. What with my endometriosis, sciatica and suspected crohns disease plus the complications with my son last time I just think I'll feel a lot safer and more in control xxClick to expand...
> 
> I also have the choice of planning a c section because of a previous one but I think I'm gonna try to go natural. I also have mild endometriosis and just want to add that c sections can make it worse or even develop it in people who don't already have it. I think that's how I got it to start with . but you know your body best :) just wanted to share my research with youClick to expand...
> 
> Yeh it can do in some cases but my insides are an absolute mess (endo on my bowel etc) and I've got a big *chocolate cyst on my right ovary aswell which is causing a lot of pelvic pain aswell as sciatic pain. Plus if I ended up going for an emcs again then that can aggravate it all because it's done in a rush. Ive got a fistula because of my suspected crohns which they can't operate on until after I've had the baby... so the consultant said a vaginal birth could make it a lot worse. I was swaying towards a vbac a few weeks ago but I just want everything to go smoothly this time lol My son had to be resuscitated for 9 minutes last time and I want the baby out before it gets to that point this time. Sorry for the essay haha xxClick to expand...

oh my I totally don't blame you then! I have had chocolate cysts as well but none at the moment but I can imagine trying to birth a baby with one of those painful suckers . I wish you a safe delivery :)


----------



## cnsweeney

I went to the hospital today and got my zofran!! thank you baby Jesus! I took it right away and I swear immediately felt better. took it again just now . so far so good so I'm hoping it stays that way!


----------



## Jokerette

Oh cnsweeney I hope that's just what you need to feel better and fast!!!


----------



## cnsweeney

thank you! I'm still
doing great so far .. & usually I can't go more than an hour without feeling miserable . and I've gone all day :) I feel like dancing ! haha . you have no idea how grateful I am for this wonder drug after feeling the way I've felt for the past month :) they said I have hyperemesis gravidarum (severe morning sickness) but I think they diagnose everyone they give nausea meds to with that so I'm not sure if I truly have it or not until I speak to the doctor. either way whatever it is will hopefully be under control now! :) 
I really want another u/s because god , something is telling me I have more than one in there. I have had a noticeable bump since 8 weeks. my uterus goes to my belly button. and hg is more common in those carrying multiples. & my mom is a fraternal twin. I just need reassurance lol. but I don't have another until 15 weeks and that's at a private sono. I'm gonna talk to the doc because I thought I was supposed to have one around 12 weeks for the nt scan? am I right?


----------



## MgreenM

The NT scan is done around 12 weeks but it is an optional scan, part of the first trimester screenings. In the US, it is unlikely to be covered by insurance unless it is deemed medically necessary.


----------



## Lauren021406

cnsweeney said:


> thank you! I'm still
> doing great so far .. & usually I can't go more than an hour without feeling miserable . and I've gone all day :) I feel like dancing ! haha . you have no idea how grateful I am for this wonder drug after feeling the way I've felt for the past month :) they said I have hyperemesis gravidarum (severe morning sickness) but I think they diagnose everyone they give nausea meds to with that so I'm not sure if I truly have it or not until I speak to the doctor. either way whatever it is will hopefully be under control now! :)
> I really want another u/s because god , something is telling me I have more than one in there. I have had a noticeable bump since 8 weeks. my uterus goes to my belly button. and hg is more common in those carrying multiples. & my mom is a fraternal twin. I just need reassurance lol. but I don't have another until 15 weeks and that's at a private sono. I'm gonna talk to the doc because I thought I was supposed to have one around 12 weeks for the nt scan? am I right?

Sounds like two to me lol! My stomach was growing a lot quicker than I thought and turned out to be two! Yes the nt scan is supposed to be at 12 weeks and the gender at 20 where I am!


----------



## pearlsandbows

Hi ladies
Haven't been on here for a couple of weeks! Been treading water really, sickness is more or less gone but not feeling any movement yet so just at an in between stage waiting for next scan 9th April! Hope everyone is doing well, can't wait to find out the sex there are so many lovely clothes at the moment! 
xo.


----------



## lady luck12

cnsweeney said:


> thank you! I'm still
> doing great so far .. & usually I can't go more than an hour without feeling miserable . and I've gone all day :) I feel like dancing ! haha . you have no idea how grateful I am for this wonder drug after feeling the way I've felt for the past month :) they said I have hyperemesis gravidarum (severe morning sickness) but I think they diagnose everyone they give nausea meds to with that so I'm not sure if I truly have it or not until I speak to the doctor. either way whatever it is will hopefully be under control now! :)
> I really want another u/s because god , something is telling me I have more than one in there. I have had a noticeable bump since 8 weeks. my uterus goes to my belly button. and hg is more common in those carrying multiples. & my mom is a fraternal twin. I just need reassurance lol. but I don't have another until 15 weeks and that's at a private sono. I'm gonna talk to the doc because I thought I was supposed to have one around 12 weeks for the nt scan? am I right?

Sorry if I'm being stupid, but how do you know where your uterus is?
xx


----------



## MommyCandice

Just got back from the drs. Heard baby hb was between 170 and 180. My blood pressure is fairly low. Was only 90 over something so she said it would explain my dizzy spells. I have also lost 6 lbs in the last 4 weeks but she doesnt seem to be concerned. I am officially off to see the ob as of next month so I am very excited. Should I be concerned about my blood pressure. Dr just said we will have to keep an eye on it.


----------



## MommyCandice

The blood pressure could have been high. She said pre eclampsia too but im not sure what that is.


----------



## Kittycat155

Far as BP my Mom has always been low but pregnancy made her lower. She did pass out a few times with her 1st and learned to REALLY follow her body. Do not drive if you can help it/stay local roads. Sit as soon as you feel off as opposed to pushing it(She went down in middle of crossing a road). Was not issue with 2 and 3. 

Also I would wonder if you can food control it if you can the opposite way when it is to high?


----------



## loopy82

Just definitely felt baby for the first time :cloud9:

lady luck12, my uterus feels harder than the rest of my tummy. If I prod my tummy up towards my belly button I can feel it go from solid to squishy. Hope you like my very scientific and factual description :winkwink:


----------



## jmandrews

Hi ladies just wanted to let you all know I am having a miscarriage :cry: could you pls change me to :angel: 
Thank you! I was due oct 2nd.


----------



## bananabump

jmandrews said:


> Hi ladies just wanted to let you all know I am having a miscarriage :cry: could you pls change me to :angel:
> Thank you! I was due oct 2nd.

I'm so sorry hun.. I'll change it now for you. Hope you're as well as you can be xxx


----------



## RaspberryK

jmandrews said:


> Hi ladies just wanted to let you all know I am having a miscarriage :cry: could you pls change me to :angel:
> Thank you! I was due oct 2nd.

Oh no! I'm so sorry :hugs: 

Xx


----------



## loopy82

I'm sorry to hear that jmandrews :hugs:


----------



## lady luck12

jmandrews said:


> Hi ladies just wanted to let you all know I am having a miscarriage :cry: could you pls change me to :angel:
> Thank you! I was due oct 2nd.

Sorry to hear you going through this. Thinking of you xxx


----------



## MgreenM

so sorry jmandrews!


----------



## ashleyg

jmandrews said:


> Hi ladies just wanted to let you all know I am having a miscarriage :cry: could you pls change me to :angel:
> Thank you! I was due oct 2nd.

I'm sorry :(


----------



## ashleyg

12 weeks 5 days! Feel like I've popped a lot more this week for sure!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## laurabe

wow.. i'm 12+6 and have nothing.. I want my bump lol


----------



## Jillie89

I am 14 weeks tomorrow and don't have anything either :( just bloat still!


----------



## cnsweeney

jmandrews said:


> Hi ladies just wanted to let you all know I am having a miscarriage :cry: could you pls change me to :angel:
> Thank you! I was due oct 2nd.

oh no jmandrews! this is incredibly saddening to me as we were on the ttc forum together :( I pray you get your sticky bean very soon!


----------



## cnsweeney

lady luck12 said:


> cnsweeney said:
> 
> 
> thank you! I'm still
> doing great so far .. & usually I can't go more than an hour without feeling miserable . and I've gone all day :) I feel like dancing ! haha . you have no idea how grateful I am for this wonder drug after feeling the way I've felt for the past month :) they said I have hyperemesis gravidarum (severe morning sickness) but I think they diagnose everyone they give nausea meds to with that so I'm not sure if I truly have it or not until I speak to the doctor. either way whatever it is will hopefully be under control now! :)
> I really want another u/s because god , something is telling me I have more than one in there. I have had a noticeable bump since 8 weeks. my uterus goes to my belly button. and hg is more common in those carrying multiples. & my mom is a fraternal twin. I just need reassurance lol. but I don't have another until 15 weeks and that's at a private sono. I'm gonna talk to the doc because I thought I was supposed to have one around 12 weeks for the nt scan? am I right?
> 
> Sorry if I'm being stupid, but how do you know where your uterus is?
> xxClick to expand...

lol you don't sound stupid . with my first pregnancy I couldn't tell what the heck was going on. lol. but this time I'm far more observant and am showing alot sooner than the 1st. I can feel my uterus . it feels like a tennis ball under the surface of my skin right below my belly button. if you don't feel it yet you will soon enough ;) I'm attaching a pic of my bump at 8 weeks to show how soon the bump started showing lol
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 58.5 KB
Views: 0


----------



## cnsweeney

this is my bump today :)
I went back to the doctors today and he refilled my zofran prescription and said I do in fact have hyperemesis but hopefully it will go away in the next few weeks. I also got to hear the heartbeat on the Doppler:) it was amazing . he only heard one but I'll know for sure it's a singleton on march 18th. we're going for another u/s for the nt scan. I actually didnt have to ask the doc about it, he mentioned it to me and told me to go ahead and schedule it so I did. looking back at the scans from dd, I didn't get the nt scan with her so I'm excited to get this extra ultrasound :) praying for good news :) I hope everyone is doing well! dh left this morning for myrtle beach for 5 days for one of his good friends bachelor party . & I am already missing him . he left at the peak of my emotional hormone roller coaster haha.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 1


----------



## ashleyg

13 week scan is tomorrow! So excited to see our little jelly bean!

We also bought a home doppler and it's been sooo nice being able to listen to babies heartbeat whenever we want


----------



## bananabump

Gorgeous bumps Cnsweeney and Ashelyg! I feel massive lol

Hope your scan goes well tomorrow xx


----------



## pearlsandbows

So sorry jmandrews good luck hope you catch on again quickly xx
Everyone has lovely bumps I feel so huge as I have a ton of bloat but I can feel a hard bump under there! I always think you see it best when you first get up in the morning & haven't had time to bloat yet! I am craving cheese a lot at the moment, making me think it's a boy but I know that's an old wives tale! Got midwife on Thursday next week for 16 week check up.
xo.


----------



## Jokerette

those bumps are soooo cute!


----------



## lady luck12

Bump is shaping nicely lol, and I'm sure I felt little one last night :-D
Planning on sorting the spare room out tomorrow with my mum, to turn into a nursery........can't wait 

How's everyone else doing? xxxx


----------



## Kobes Mummie

Hey... ive been changed to the 15/09/14 ") can I be updated please.

All well.. was a right little wiggler and spent half the scan upsise down. Sonographer sent me off to empty bladder. Scanned again an baby flipped over :)

https://s30.postimg.org/mn9nkkagd/20140307_173802.jpg

Cannot wait to find out if boy or girl xx


----------



## imogenwanted

Love the bump pics so cute mine is hiding under mu big tummy :( might show about eight months. It's nice to see what it would look like if I was skinny xox have a great weekend x


----------



## ashleyg

13 week scan went perfect! Baby was moving its hands to its mouth and hiccuping! Lol. Can't wait to find out if it's a boy or a girl in 2 weeks!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Leah_Marie

Publicly announced our pregnancy last night and everyone is thrilled for us. Couldn't be happier now that we've been able to share our exciting news.

Have a lovely Saturday all! X


----------



## lady luck12

Headaches are back again. Always seems to get worse on my days off, stopping me getting things done.
Can't happen today, need spare room empty x x x
Sun is shining here so planning on a nice walk with me mam after we've finished and get some lunch.

Hope everyone else has a lovely Saturday x x x


----------



## ashleyg

Ladies! I actually posted this in first trimester but I also wanted your opinions. 

I've had some constipation issues on and off since about 10 or 11 weeks. It's making me super uncomfortable and I've been getting bad gas cramps from it :( 

I want to try Miralax or Metamucil to keep things going/prevent them from getting worse. Anyone using these right now? Are they working for you? I need relief!


----------



## MgreenM

Ashley- you could try starting with a stool softener and see if that helps. If not, then I would go to miralax/metamucil. I haven't had too much constipation so I haven't tried anything yet.

Also, I have a question for you ladies. Back in October/November, I decided that I wanted to be healthier and start exercising more. I knew that the only way I would be more active was to get a dog (which I have wanted for years), so I convinced DH it was a good idea and we started the process. In January, we adopted a wonderful pug who is always by my side! Well, it has worked wonderfully. Since we adopted the dog, I have lost AT LEAST 20 lbs ( I haven't weighed myself since I went to the OB in February). Anyways, my work pants especially are big on me, like almost falling off big. I have one pair that used to be tight and those are starting to get to the point of almost falling off. I really don't want to go and by new work clothes because scrubs are expensive (I am super picky about fabric too) AND theoretically, I should be gaining some weight as the pregnancy progresses. I guess I could get some safety pins and try those? Anyways, I was wondering if anyone else is experiencing this? My mom said she actually lost 60lbs when she was pregnant with my brother and that some women who are overweight actually lose a fair amount of weight during pregnancy...I am eating and staying hydrated so I am not concerned about health, just curios if anyone else has experienced this.


----------



## pearlsandbows

MgreenM said:


> Ashley- you could try starting with a stool softener and see if that helps. If not, then I would go to miralax/metamucil. I haven't had too much constipation so I haven't tried anything yet.
> 
> Also, I have a question for you ladies. Back in October/November, I decided that I wanted to be healthier and start exercising more. I knew that the only way I would be more active was to get a dog (which I have wanted for years), so I convinced DH it was a good idea and we started the process. In January, we adopted a wonderful pug who is always by my side! Well, it has worked wonderfully. Since we adopted the dog, I have lost AT LEAST 20 lbs ( I haven't weighed myself since I went to the OB in February). Anyways, my work pants especially are big on me, like almost falling off big. I have one pair that used to be tight and those are starting to get to the point of almost falling off. I really don't want to go and by new work clothes because scrubs are expensive (I am super picky about fabric too) AND theoretically, I should be gaining some weight as the pregnancy progresses. I guess I could get some safety pins and try those? Anyways, I was wondering if anyone else is experiencing this? My mom said she actually lost 60lbs when she was pregnant with my brother and that some women who are overweight actually lose a fair amount of weight during pregnancy...I am eating and staying hydrated so I am not concerned about health, just curios if anyone else has experienced this.

If they are literally falling off I would say get some more then you can use them after the pregnancy too? But keep the bigger size in case you need them while pregnant & safety pins sounds like a good idea! 
xo.


----------



## MgreenM

Yeah, not literally falling off, but I am frequently pulling my pants up! I guess it's a good problem to have, right?


----------



## Kobes Mummie

Leah_Marie said:


> Publicly announced our pregnancy last night and everyone is thrilled for us. Couldn't be happier now that we've been able to share our exciting news.
> 
> Have a lovely Saturday all! X

Ahh yay congratulations. Feels great doesnt it ") we did ours last night too. Happy family today x


----------



## Lauren021406

For constipation citrucel works great!

My 12 week scan is on Monday and I'm so worried it's going to be bad news. I saw the twins at 9 weeks healthy as can be, but I don't feel pregnant! I tried using my Doppler but am having to hard of a time. I can't wait for Monday!


----------



## Leah_Marie

Kobes Mummie said:


> Leah_Marie said:
> 
> 
> Publicly announced our pregnancy last night and everyone is thrilled for us. Couldn't be happier now that we've been able to share our exciting news.
> 
> Have a lovely Saturday all! X
> 
> Ahh yay congratulations. Feels great doesnt it ") we did ours last night too. Happy family today xClick to expand...

Our immediate family knew but we announced to everyone last night. I had my work colleagues over for a girls evening and having had our 12 week scan earlier in the week, I felt it was a perfect opportunity for DD to reveal her "little secret" in that mummy is having not one but two babies! Tears all around! x


----------



## Leah_Marie

Hello everyone!

Apologies for my absence. Avia's been a bit poorly this week and because of her diabetes, she almost ended up being admitted to hospital but luckily, it wasn't needed in the end and she's very much on the mend.

We were thrilled to announce our pregnancy to the world (and his wife!) last night and it's been just wonderful to have such a lovely reaction. As we were, many were surprised to see we're having twins and are almost as excited as we are to finding out what we're having.

I hope you're all well and have had a nice weekend so far! x


----------



## bananabump

Yay for all the scans and announcements :) It's all feeling so much more real now. We've got our gender scan a week today and I'm so excited! Feel like I'm a kid counting down to Christmas lol xx


----------



## Leah_Marie

bananabump said:


> Yay for all the scans and announcements :) It's all feeling so much more real now. We've got our gender scan a week today and I'm so excited! Feel like I'm a kid counting down to Christmas lol xx

How exciting! Have you got an inkling as to what you're having?


----------



## bananabump

I have no idea lol All the old wives tales say girl so we'll see! I'd be happy either way though xx


----------



## Kezmama

Hey ladies how is everyone doing I'm now 14 weeks 2 days and still very sick :( I take Zophran daily it helps during the day but not mornings and evenings!!!


----------



## cnsweeney

Kezmama said:


> Hey ladies how is everyone doing I'm now 14 weeks 2 days and still very sick :( I take Zophran daily it helps during the day but not mornings and evenings!!!

I am also on zofran but haven't been needing to take it as much lately . I am 11w1d. I'm thankful I don't need it as much because since I've been taking it I'm getting headaches :(


----------



## Jillie89

This may be a silly question, but I am new to this being pregnant thing and thought I may as we'll ask here. Is egg white like cm normal at around 14 weeks? I am having tones of it last night and today. Haven't really had any cm this entire time.


----------



## cnsweeney

Jillie89 said:


> This may be a silly question, but I am new to this being pregnant thing and thought I may as we'll ask here. Is egg white like cm normal at around 14 weeks? I am having tones of it last night and today. Haven't really had any cm this entire time.

yes it is totally normal :) I also am having tons . you can have it the whole time or it can start later on.
as long as its not accompanied by foul odor/itchiness then it's just hormones.


----------



## Jillie89

cnsweeney said:


> Jillie89 said:
> 
> 
> This may be a silly question, but I am new to this being pregnant thing and thought I may as we'll ask here. Is egg white like cm normal at around 14 weeks? I am having tones of it last night and today. Haven't really had any cm this entire time.
> 
> yes it is totally normal :) I also am having tons . you can have it the whole time or it can start later on.
> as long as its not accompanied by foul odor/itchiness then it's just hormones.Click to expand...

Thank you :) hormones must be playing havoc on me this weekend. Ms has come back with a vengeance too. As long as bub is ok though I don't mind :thumbup:


----------



## ashleyg

Thanks ladies! I picked up some Metamucil so we will see if that works! 

Good luck with all your scans!!


----------



## Leah_Marie

Morning all!

We're off swimming then to feed the ducks later as per Avia's request!

How is everyone feeling? I'm a bit nauseous this morning so not too sure how I'll be in the pool so keeping everything crossed that everything stays down! x


----------



## ashleyg

Today was the first day I actually felt normal and not pregnant at all! Hopefully this is the start of a great 2nd trimester!


----------



## lady luck12

Still having headaches, think it's time to go back to see the doctor. Had my eyes tested today but they are Ok. Wondering if hayfever is a part of it or just the pregnancy.
Going to try and sort my wardrobe out later coz clothes are becoming limited now. Sun is shining here today.
Hope everyone is having a good day x x x


----------



## nlk

lady luck12 said:


> Still having headaches, think it's time to go back to see the doctor. Had my eyes tested today but they are Ok. Wondering if hayfever is a part of it or just the pregnancy.
> Going to try and sort my wardrobe out later coz clothes are becoming limited now. Sun is shining here today.
> Hope everyone is having a good day x x x

I have had completely horrific headaches for about a week now. I thought I was coming down with something, but maybe it's quite common going into second tri? I guess it's the influx of new hormones?

Hope the doctor can give you something for it, and that it eases for you soon :hugs:


----------



## lady luck12

nlk said:


> lady luck12 said:
> 
> 
> Still having headaches, think it's time to go back to see the doctor. Had my eyes tested today but they are Ok. Wondering if hayfever is a part of it or just the pregnancy.
> Going to try and sort my wardrobe out later coz clothes are becoming limited now. Sun is shining here today.
> Hope everyone is having a good day x x x
> 
> I have had completely horrific headaches for about a week now. I thought I was coming down with something, but maybe it's quite common going into second tri? I guess it's the influx of new hormones?
> 
> Hope the doctor can give you something for it, and that it eases for you soon :hugs:Click to expand...

I hope yours eases soon. I keep popping paracetamol, but don't like take them because of the baby, even though I know it's safe to take.
Mine started a few weeks ago but due to sinuses playing up. 
Will see what the doctor says on Tuesday now, can't keep going like this. I am off work on annual leave after Friday so maybe that might help.
Take care xxx


----------



## nlk

I feel like this, too. I'm sure when they said it was safe to take paracetomol, they meant every so often...not every four hours like clockwork! I think I'm going to check with my mw, if there's anything else I can take.


----------



## Lauren021406

I suffer from headaches, and pregnancy intensifies them. Its hormones going crazy! Tylenol and one can of coke does seem to help.


----------



## nlk

I tried the coke, and the caffeine did seem to ease it. It's more like a migraine?! It's absolutely awful. I was dizzy and everything. Not as bad today though.


----------



## lady luck12

nlk said:


> I feel like this, too. I'm sure when they said it was safe to take paracetomol, they meant every so often...not every four hours like clockwork! I think I'm going to check with my mw, if there's anything else I can take.

Mine said every 6 hrs, but not happy with taking it so regular so back to doctors on Tuesday. xxx


----------



## Kobes Mummie

My sickness begins at 5pm feel awfull between then an morning which is a pain as iam a night worker "(. Headaches have just begun too eeeek xx


----------



## cnsweeney

I think my ms is finally starting to subside as I don't need the zofran much at all anymore . yay!


----------



## Lauren021406

nlk said:


> I tried the coke, and the caffeine did seem to ease it. It's more like a migraine?! It's absolutely awful. I was dizzy and everything. Not as bad today though.

talk to your doctor there are medications that are safe to take in the 2nd and 3rd trimesters for migraines. I feel your pain I was induced with my son due to bad migraines, and I have been suffering with them already this pregnancy.


----------



## nlk

Thanks. I'm consultant led, and I'm seeing him on Monday, so was planning on asking about it then. I wasn't sure whether it was just a bit of a headcold I'd picked up...I work with kids all day long, so it made sense! However I don't feel ill in any other way, and hearing other people say that they had them bad makes me think it's a pregnancy thing!


----------



## Lauren021406

12 week scan in a few minutes so nervous!!


----------



## WDWJess

Good luck Lauren, let us know how you get on x


----------



## nlk

Ooooh good luck! Look forward to an update!


----------



## Lauren021406

All is well!! Baby A was being shy so it took awhile. I go back in 4 weeks and I will find out genders!


----------



## bananabump

Lauren021406 said:


> All is well!! Baby A was being shy so it took awhile. I go back in 4 weeks and I will find out genders!

Aw fab! :) Have you got a pic? Would love to see a twinny scan x


----------



## nlk

bananabump said:


> Lauren021406 said:
> 
> 
> All is well!! Baby A was being shy so it took awhile. I go back in 4 weeks and I will find out genders!
> 
> Aw fab! :) Have you got q pic? Would love to see a twinny scan xClick to expand...

I agree!!!


----------



## Leah_Marie

Watching OBEM and feeling very anxious about everything! Meeting with consultant next Tuesday! X


----------



## Lauren021406

Here is a pic from 8w5d because it shows how they are in my belly. they call it the bunk bed position. [URL=https://s1079.photobucket.com/user/Lauren021406/media/2014-02-178w5d_zps2ab86a74.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w504/Lauren021406/2014-02-178w5d_zps2ab86a74.jpg[/URL][/IMG]
Here is from today they are just close ups. twin a was being very stubborn. 
[URL=https://s1079.photobucket.com/user/Lauren021406/media/2014-03-10133541_zps4e4401f0.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w504/Lauren021406/2014-03-10133541_zps4e4401f0.jpg[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## laurabe

great pics Lauren. 


as for me I'm really struggling to cope with migraines. paracetamol is as much use as a chocolate fire guard :(


----------



## MgreenM

feel better laurabe! 

I am waiting for DH to get home with dinner! He can't seem to understand that I can't eat dinner as late as he would like to get home...At least we got some yummy fruit that I can snack on! DH's mom texted me, they want to come out for memorial day weekend...really didn't have a reason to tell them no...so, they are coming out in May and again in October....sigh...they are nice, good people, but sometimes they drive me a little crazy! Oh, well! They are willing to move furniture and put stuff together while they are here so I can't complain!


----------



## lady luck12

How' everyone doing today? 

I've been feeling more human the last two days, just hope it's last.

On a mission to get work and home sorted by Friday so I can enjoy my time off for the week xxx


----------



## Bellybump89

Awful. I have been soo sick with this boy so far. It's worse than my girl! And I was throwing up with her until my due date. This time I'm sick with colds and flu's on top of your every day morning sickness still. 

How are you ?


----------



## laurabe

Ugh that's the worst 

I'm feeling better but back to work after 10 days holiday


----------



## pearlsandbows

Does anyone else feel like this - even when I don't feel sick or anything I just don't feel normal or 100% well! Can't put my finger on it but think it's my stomach! Whether I've eaten or not just feels strange. 

But don't get me wrong it's a million times better than the sickness. 

Going to meet my friend's 3 week old little boy tonight I can't wait! !!
xo.


----------



## kittylady

I gag a lot on smells but have only been sick for a week this pregnancy. Apart from fatigue I actually dont feel pregnant anymore, however the 12 week scan I had yesterday showed a strong heartbeat and I was told the NT measurement was good so hopefully the bloods will come back good too and I will be a very low risk for downs syndrome again. 

However I have been told they found group b strep in October 2012 (nice of them not to tell me then :shrug:) and therefore they will have to test me at 36 weeks and if I am infected at the time they want me to be in hospital with iv anti-biotics, far from my planned homebirth. I may refuse the anti-biotics as 99% of babies are unaffected however as I don't have to worry about it until 36 weeks I am going to try not to worry and for the time being they are continuing my plan of a planned home water birth. 

I had a BIG cry about it last night and actually started to resent my pregnancy though this has now passed. My worst fear is being made to lie on my back to give birth, I fear this more than labour and therefore will do anything to not be put in this position. I am also worried that I would not make it to a hospital as I was only at the hospital for 2 hours in my last pregnancy and number 2 is supposed to come quicker.

But I am feeling more optimistic today, I have spoken to my own midwife and she has told me not to worry as I may not even have it at 36 weeks. 

Hope your all ok :) oh and there is definitely 1!


----------



## WDWJess

Hi kittylady I just wanted to share my friends recent experience of GBS. She had a home birth with her first DS, no idea about GBS but then discovered she had it when pg with 2nd DS and was advised not to have home birth coz of needing antibiotics etc. she was heartbroken of course. She still had it at 36 wks and at first sign of labour she went into hospital as was advised and was already 9cm! She was able to have a lovely but quick water birth so no lying on her back. Baby was fine they just had to stay in for 48hrs so he could have antibiotics just in case the infection had passed into him during delivery. All in all a very positive birth story even though it wasn't what my friend had originally hoped for.

Plan for your home birth but if you do need to go into hospital hopefully it will turn out just as positive for you xxx


----------



## MgreenM

pearlsandbows said:


> Does anyone else feel like this - even when I don't feel sick or anything I just don't feel normal or 100% well! Can't put my finger on it but think it's my stomach! Whether I've eaten or not just feels strange.
> 
> But don't get me wrong it's a million times better than the sickness.
> 
> Going to meet my friend's 3 week old little boy tonight I can't wait! !!
> xo.

Yes! I think it's more about the fatigue for me...but I just never really feel 100%. I haven't really had very much MS, just sore boobs and LOTS of fatigue! What's worse, is that if I do take a nap, I end up waking up from the nap feeling worse than before I took the nap and can't shake that feeling for hours!

After getting a ridiculous bill for what is considered ROUTINE bloodwork, I found out that one of the tests run has to be preauthorized in order for insurance to cover it. Luckily they will do a retroactive authorization! So, I call my doctor's office to ask for the letter of medical necessity and they told me that EVERYTHING came back negative! I figured that would be the result as they hadn't called me and said they would call only if there was an issue. But, that means that I am not a carrier for Tay-sachs which is a huge one! They also checked my A1C because of my weight (they usually don't check for gestational diabetes until second trimester I think), so I think that came back at a good level too! I know it can change, but so far, so good!


----------



## Tigerlilyb

I'm finally feeling a little better! I haven't been sick since monday and even that wasn't too bad, I was fine one minute and then had to run to the kitchen sink or I'd have a pretty nasty mess to clean up :sick: I hope other ladies are finding some relief now too!

Any other ladies here still nursing their toddlers - are you finding it easier or worse? It got so bad for me that I was crying with each session, usually I'm a bit of a tough nut when it comes to that but it felt like somebody was trying to slice my nip off every time the milk came through. She was only getting maybe 20-30 seconds of milk too so I made the hard choice to wean her :( I hate it but she's taken it really well, she's been upset once or twice but no real horrible tantrums.

Oh and my uterus finally popped forwards. I thought it was a gradual process but it was quite literally not there one minute and there the next after some awful pain. It still hurts to pee with all this new pressure on my bladder. I remember it from last time, I really thought I had a UTI but it was just my uterus on the move.


----------



## Kittycat155

Did not realize it popping forward would be painful good to know as uterus popping up is one thing I am really looking forward. 

Lying on back for birth also has always terrified me. From an early age it just did not seem right that something coming out should not have gravity helping. Hospital that is local and delivers is very on the bed, csection rate is also nearly 50%.


----------



## Jokerette

Lauren those bunk bed babies are so cute!!!!!


----------



## BaybeeMama

I am due on the 5th!! I can't wait! and how do u attach the star to your signature???


----------



## BabsJ

Ugh 15 weeks and I want a showable bump like all the slim/flat stomach women have!:dohh: Sry for my rant


----------



## Jillie89

I am the same!


----------



## hilslo

I've got a noticeable bump but it's seriously starting to thwart my plans to keep this pregnancy private for as long as possible. Not sure my bump should be this big just yet!


----------



## lady luck12

Hi ladies,
Got a bump coming but I'm over weight too, so not as noticeable.

Still having headaches atm, which are really getting me down, not sure if its pregnancy symptoms, sinuses or stress from work. What ever it is wished they would go.

How's everyone today?

I've just started my annual leave so hope to relax a bit, also have my 16wks check up with midwife on Tuesday x x x x


----------



## bananabump

I feel like a whale! I'll try and take a*bump pic today. I'm overweight aswell so I'm still at the pregnant or fat belly stage which is awkward lol x


----------



## WDWJess

I've got a bump forming but you have to push the fat out the way to see it :haha:

Been feeling a lot more pulling and stretching around my uterus the last few days so completely expecting it to pop out at any moment!


----------



## nlk

I'm very slim naturally, but I still don't feel like my bump is massively noticeable still! I can't wait for it to pop properly!

*Baybeemama*, I don't remember how I added it, sorry! I think somewhere in this thread there is the html, so maybe have a look back through and copy it across that way?


----------



## bananabump

It's on the first page BaybeeMama. I'll add you to the list :) x


----------



## Kezmama

Is anyone else having bad stretching pains? I'm 15 weeks 1 day with my second baby, and went to see my specialist yesterday! They are so bad...


----------



## WDWJess

I've been having stretching pains the last couple of days but not too bad, I'm just aware something is happening in my uterus!


----------



## MgreenM

My abs have been achey lately...my friend said it is because the muscles are stretching.

I have a funny story for you ladies. I went to see my last patient of the day and I was getting her back in bed (I am an occupational therapist) anyways, the PT told me she was max assist but not as bad as it sounded (she lied, it was just as bad as it sounded!) Anyways, I needed to pull the patient up in bed but there was no way I could do it myself! So I called for help and no one came. I finally went out to get help and eventually got the nurses to come in and help me! Afterwards, to express my frustration, I said to one of the nurses "I couldn't do it on my own. Plus, I am pregnant so pulling patients up in bed on my own is not a good idea." The nurse proceeds to start looking at my belly trying to figure out where the baby is...lol Now, I am a plus size gal so I am guessing it will take a while before I start to show. Then I explained to her that I am almost 12 weeks. At which point the patient says, " you shouldn't have been lifting me!" Well, the truth of the matter is that you are supposed to do the activities you do regularly unless you are high risk or your doctor has some specific concern. My doctor has not said anything to me about limiting what I do at work. So, I know my limits and listen to my body. If it is something I can't do by myself, I will ask for help. But I had a good chuckle. Of course, after that session, I was completely worn out! But then, it was also the end of the day.

Hope everyone has some fun things planned for the weekend!


----------



## Jillie89

15 weeks today and nothing is staying in since last night. Feel horridly nauseated whenever my head isn't in the spew bucket. Still no 'bump' either - just feel fat as usual with my tubby tummy. I lay down and try and work out by feel what is going on in there - mega fail! :cry: Makes me so nervous for my next scan and appointment on Wed. Should be 15w4d then. Crossing everything our little bubble is still growing nicely, is healthy and on track.


----------



## BabsJ

Hey ladies. :) Yesterday I had quite a scare, because I was starting to pee blood. So I went to the walk in centre in my city, but the nurse there didn't really know what to do and since I didn't have any symptoms of a UTI she send me to the hospital for a check up. 

At the hospital they did a scan to see if my baby was all okay and it was wiggling about and such lol. Then to my surprise the nice man who did the scan ask me do you wanna know what ur having? I said yes, since I do. Anyways he looked (at what, I don't know it all looks the same to me )and he said well it's still quite early but 8 out of 10 your having a little boy :blue: !! !:happydance: I was told afterwards that the man doing the scan is very experienced so a good chance that at my 20 week scan next month I will be told the same.

As for my blood in urine, they did an internal examination to rule out it came from my womb or vagina, but it look all good and defently didn't come from there. So they send of my urine sample to see what caused it. Personally I think it was a UTI, but we shall see.

It's funny how such a stress full day can turn into me seeing my baby at 15 weeks on a scan and better that I'm pretty positive that I'm gonna have a boy :blue: !


----------



## Leah_Marie

I'm having some pretty uncomfortable stretching pains too!


----------



## bananabump

Aww how lovely BabsJ.. congrats! Hope you get the UTI sorted soon, it that's what it is.

4 hours until my scan!! :happydance:


----------



## loopy82

Hope the scan goes well bananabump :)

Sounds like your scare turned into quite a good experience in the end babsj! Hope you are better soon though.

Morning sickness is back with a vengeance unfortunately, knew I'd jinxed myself by telling everyone it was getting better last week! Starting to feel lots of little flutters and kicks which is lovely at least :) have a definite small bump too.


----------



## BabsJ

Cheers girls! Strange thing now is the blood has completely disappeared :wacko: Even this morning there was nothing! How strange.


----------



## bananabump

For everyone who isn't in the FB group... We're having a little girl! :pink: :happydance: So chuffed xxx


----------



## hilslo

Oh wow - so exciting you guys are starting to find out the sex! Congratulations!

Sorry about your scare Babsj but sounds like it's not affecting your little boy ( so exciting to say boy and not bubs!)

I had an appt with my consultant yesterday and got an unexpected scan. We didn't find out the sex (or see a whole lot to be honest!) but bean was measuring on track and there was a nice strong heartbeat so I'm happy. Starting to believe it really might be third time lucky (a bit scared of jinxing myself there though!).


----------



## lady luck12

Fab news bananabump. How do I join the FB group  xx


----------



## bananabump

Thank you! If you message me your name then I'll add you xx


----------



## loveandterror

I have my 12 week ( I'll be 13w3d then) Nuchal scan and blood done tomorrow...Eek!

On a sad note.. We decided to give our cat away two days ago as he was just too wild and very bitey. I miss him a lot and hope I'll get over it soon :-/


----------



## Leah_Marie

Hope you're all enjoying this lovely Sunday sunshine?!

Can't believe I'm already 14+2. Babies seem to be growing well based on my enormous bump! 

We're still going back and forth between finding out the sexes or staying team yellow. We had pretty much decided we'd stay team yellow before we found out we were having two and then made the decision we would find out because it'd make things easier and now we're not sure! We have a private ultrasound in a couple of weeks so we don't have to decide just yet but at this rate, I don't think we will :dohh:

How's everyone doing? x


----------



## MgreenM

Hey ladies. I am just having a rough morning. Totally lost it last night with DH. He was great and super supportive. I know it is because I am over tired, not sleeping well and just don't have the energy to go out and do things with friends in the evenings (which is when most of my friends have parties and other events). I am so tired of feeling like crap, feeling tired, not having energy to even walk the dog as long as I want to. People keep telling me it will get better, but it's been 2 months of this! I am STILL getting up to pee sometimes 6 or 7 times a night ( maybe more? i stop counting when it's more than 3). I am tired of being afraid to eat things like beef. I am tired of not being able to really discuss this stuff with people because 1. we haven't told everyone yet and 2. very few of my friends are married and pregnant or have kids. And then I have friends (and DH) that try to get me to go out and be social in the evenings even though they know it's really hard for me. Last night, someone said to me "you look really sick". I'm not sick! I am PREGNANT and feel like shit because I am up too LATE! It's futile, I can't win....We do want this baby, but I have just felt awful the whole time!

Sorry, I just needed to get this out.


----------



## little_miss

Hello all , I would love to join u I'm due 22 Sept with baby no 4 :D had a scan Friday and little bean is looking good and healthy , been reading this post since the start but thought I would wait till after my scan to join u all :) x


----------



## Leah_Marie

Welcome to the group little_miss!


----------



## laurabe

MgreenM said:


> Hey ladies. I am just having a rough morning. Totally lost it last night with DH. He was great and super supportive. I know it is because I am over tired, not sleeping well and just don't have the energy to go out and do things with friends in the evenings (which is when most of my friends have parties and other events). I am so tired of feeling like crap, feeling tired, not having energy to even walk the dog as long as I want to. People keep telling me it will get better, but it's been 2 months of this! I am STILL getting up to pee sometimes 6 or 7 times a night ( maybe more? i stop counting when it's more than 3). I am tired of being afraid to eat things like beef. I am tired of not being able to really discuss this stuff with people because 1. we haven't told everyone yet and 2. very few of my friends are married and pregnant or have kids. And then I have friends (and DH) that try to get me to go out and be social in the evenings even though they know it's really hard for me. Last night, someone said to me "you look really sick". I'm not sick! I am PREGNANT and feel like shit because I am up too LATE! It's futile, I can't win....We do want this baby, but I have just felt awful the whole time!
> 
> Sorry, I just needed to get this out.


I totally know how you feel. I was ranting to my sister the same thing. When i'm not nauseas, i'm tired and always sick and at weekends my friends all like to go out drinking and ii'm staying in all the time i'm just bored, tired & feeling icky all the time. I was told i'd have my energy back by now but no. And OH doesnt really understand he will moan if i havent done certain chores, sometimes i think he thinks i'm faking. He tells me 'You're pregnant not disabled" :growlmad: i still do loads in the house .

Hopefully it will pass soon. I was planning to go out shopping for some clothes & decorate the nursery but i just dont have the enregy for any of it


----------



## Kezmama

MgreenM said:


> Hey ladies. I am just having a rough morning. Totally lost it last night with DH. He was great and super supportive. I know it is because I am over tired, not sleeping well and just don't have the energy to go out and do things with friends in the evenings (which is when most of my friends have parties and other events). I am so tired of feeling like crap, feeling tired, not having energy to even walk the dog as long as I want to. People keep telling me it will get better, but it's been 2 months of this! I am STILL getting up to pee sometimes 6 or 7 times a night ( maybe more? i stop counting when it's more than 3). I am tired of being afraid to eat things like beef. I am tired of not being able to really discuss this stuff with people because 1. we haven't told everyone yet and 2. very few of my friends are married and pregnant or have kids. And then I have friends (and DH) that try to get me to go out and be social in the evenings even though they know it's really hard for me. Last night, someone said to me "you look really sick". I'm not sick! I am PREGNANT and feel like shit because I am up too LATE! It's futile, I can't win....We do want this baby, but I have just felt awful the whole time!
> 
> Sorry, I just needed to get this out.

Hi I can so relate I feel exactly the same xx when you hold that little baby it is totally worth it I promise x this is my second and I feel awful all the time x


----------



## MgreenM

Thanks ladies. I am wondering if I might be going through a bit of a hormone surge...my emotions haven't been as bad as they were just before I got my BFP. But I am pretty sure that was all hormone related. I have just been very up and down. I go to the OB on Tuesday. I also think I am dreading this week because I am flexing my time in order to go to the OB. But I can't stay late on Wednesday or Thursday. So that means I need to try to get in early and/or stay late to make up an hour at some point during the week. With how tired I have been, the thought of this is just awful! My next appointment is later and I won't have to miss work. So, I am hoping that when I go this week, I can schedule a couple of more appointments at that later time. 

Today we met some of the people that run/work at a day care we are considering pretty seriously. They were SO NICE! It's a nice little tight knit community that has events outside of the daycare as well. So, we are going to work on finding a time to actually go and visit. I haven't had a lot of time to look into too many options. A lot of it is pretty overwhelming. I have only gotten as far as an internet search and found 2 that I was interested in and this one is one of the two. I am going to go up to bed soon. Hopefully I will feel better tomorrow. 

I hope everyone else had a better weekend than I did!


----------



## deep19

helllo ladies how is everyone doing?

does anyone has this weird taste and it doesnt go away...water makes it worse...


----------



## Kezmama

deep19 said:


> helllo ladies how is everyone doing?
> 
> does anyone has this weird taste and it doesnt go away...water makes it worse...

Yep food and especially water make me feel awful :(


----------



## purplerat

Yep I get that taste too, it's horrible and makes me feel sick!


----------



## loopy82

Same here with the taste, it's driving me mad. I don't think I'd feel half as sick if it went away.


----------



## Jokerette

Tigerlilyb said:


> I'm finally feeling a little better! I haven't been sick since monday and even that wasn't too bad, I was fine one minute and then had to run to the kitchen sink or I'd have a pretty nasty mess to clean up :sick: I hope other ladies are finding some relief now too!
> 
> Any other ladies here still nursing their toddlers - are you finding it easier or worse? It got so bad for me that I was crying with each session, usually I'm a bit of a tough nut when it comes to that but it felt like somebody was trying to slice my nip off every time the milk came through. She was only getting maybe 20-30 seconds of milk too so I made the hard choice to wean her :( I hate it but she's taken it really well, she's been upset once or twice but no real horrible tantrums.
> 
> Oh and my uterus finally popped forwards. I thought it was a gradual process but it was quite literally not there one minute and there the next after some awful pain. It still hurts to pee with all this new pressure on my bladder. I remember it from last time, I really thought I had a UTI but it was just my uterus on the move.

I weaned my son in month two of TTC... I miss it sometimes but I know I was ready to stop. It really is bittersweet. Hugs


----------



## dreaming1987

Hi everyone its been a while since Ive been on here, 14w +4d and I have definately got a bump now. I am suprised how fast this process is going for me, in australia we dont have an opportunity in the public system to find out gender until 18/20w so we will be waiting a while longer. I saw a mention of a FB page can I get the name of that page? I would like to join :) thanks ladies


----------



## loveandterror

Hi ladies, 
My scan yesterday was amazing. The little one bounced around like crazy and didn't want to be measured at all haha
Eventually we were able to get all the measurements 

The little one is 7.83cm ( which puts me another 2 days ahead, today I'm 13w6d, new EDD is Sept.17th) and the Nuchal was 1.4mm
The sonographer said it's a perfect little one, so I'm very happy about that. 
Also my cyst has shrunk from 4.9 cm to 3.9 cm...whew!

My 20 week scan will be on may12th, when I'll be almost 22weeks..long time to go, but at least I'm sure that we'll be able to see the gender clearly then. 

I'll attach one of my photos ( you can even see the brain in this one)

https://i57.tinypic.com/15meh75.jpg


----------



## ashleyg

Whenever I sneeze my lower abdomen pulls and pinches :( it's very uncomfortable.


----------



## Jillie89

Got my appointment and scan tomorrow with my OBGYN. Will be 15w4d. So excited and nervous at the same time. Hoping and praying my bubba is doing well in there. Any questions I should be asking? I feel like I have a million and then it comes time for the appointment and I can't think of any!


----------



## Leah_Marie

Meeting with the consultant shortly to discuss the birth etc. Nervous but excited! I'll keep you all posted x


----------



## bananabump

little_miss said:


> Hello all , I would love to join u I'm due 22 Sept with baby no 4 :D had a scan Friday and little bean is looking good and healthy , been reading this post since the start but thought I would wait till after my scan to join u all :) x

Sorry hun only just spotted your post! I'll add you to the list now.. glad your scan went well xx


----------



## bananabump

dreaming1987 said:


> Hi everyone its been a while since Ive been on here, 14w +4d and I have definately got a bump now. I am suprised how fast this process is going for me, in australia we dont have an opportunity in the public system to find out gender until 18/20w so we will be waiting a while longer. I saw a mention of a FB page can I get the name of that page? I would like to join :) thanks ladies

If you message me your name then I'll try and add you on FB xx


----------



## bananabump

Fab scan Loveandterror! :)

Ashley I get those pains too.. and sudden sharp pains when I roll over in bed. All good fun! X


----------



## MgreenM

Jillie89 said:


> Got my appointment and scan tomorrow with my OBGYN. Will be 15w4d. So excited and nervous at the same time. Hoping and praying my bubba is doing well in there. Any questions I should be asking? I feel like I have a million and then it comes time for the appointment and I can't think of any!

I recommend writing down your questions so you can just go down the list.
I have my 12 week appointment today after work. I plan to ask about things that I would normally do starting in the spring like mowing the lawn etc as DH doesn't take initiative with those things, but he just might if the doctor says I shouldn't do it!


----------



## Jillie89

MgreenM said:


> Jillie89 said:
> 
> 
> Got my appointment and scan tomorrow with my OBGYN. Will be 15w4d. So excited and nervous at the same time. Hoping and praying my bubba is doing well in there. Any questions I should be asking? I feel like I have a million and then it comes time for the appointment and I can't think of any!
> 
> I recommend writing down your questions so you can just go down the list.
> I have my 12 week appointment today after work. I plan to ask about things that I would normally do starting in the spring like mowing the lawn etc as DH doesn't take initiative with those things, but he just might if the doctor says I shouldn't do it!Click to expand...

I am sitting here now trying to write a list of questions I had... gone completely blank. Can I blame baby brain yet?  My hubby spends most of our visits cracking jokes with our OBGYN. He loves him! lol


----------



## little_miss

bananabump said:


> little_miss said:
> 
> 
> Hello all , I would love to join u I'm due 22 Sept with baby no 4 :D had a scan Friday and little bean is looking good and healthy , been reading this post since the start but thought I would wait till after my scan to join u all :) x
> 
> Sorry hun only just spotted your post! I'll add you to the list now.. glad your scan went well xxClick to expand...

Np Hun :) if I pm u my name may I be added to the facebook group please :). Anyone else still suffering with sickness ? I still seem to be sick most days :( its so horrible , hoping it will ease off soon x


----------



## silver_penny

Hi little_miss! I'm pregnant with #4 too! We're due Set25th, but with all my other children I've gone earlier than the EDD. I Don't get very nauseous with pregnancy, luckily, so haven't had any issues with that. I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## loopy82

Yep, sickness hanging around still at 16/17 weeks unfortunately. It is better than it was at least. Hope it eases for you soon.


----------



## WDWJess

I had been feeling better last week then bam sick again yesterday at 15 weeks exactly! X


----------



## pearlsandbows

Hi ladies, my sickness has gone although yesterday I felt sick in the car but think I was just ridiculously hungry! Felt fine once I got home & ate. I am craving cheese, particularly cheese strings, this morning I ate a whole pack! At least it's good for calcium. Have also definitely noticed bump growing in the past week, even MIL noticed last night. Went for 16 week appt last week, went in at 9.20 & was out by 9.40a Really quick! Heard the heartbeat though which was nice, a little pony galloping! My friend said that kind of sound is meant to mean a girl but we will find out on 9th April 20 week scan.
Hope everyone is well as can be. 
xo.


----------



## bananabump

pearlsandbows said:


> Hi ladies, my sickness has gone although yesterday I felt sick in the car but think I was just ridiculously hungry! Felt fine once I got home & ate. I am craving cheese, particularly cheese strings, this morning I ate a whole pack! At least it's good for calcium. Have also definitely noticed bump growing in the past week, even MIL noticed last night. Went for 16 week appt last week, went in at 9.20 & was out by 9.40a Really quick! Heard the heartbeat though which was nice, a little pony galloping! My friend said that kind of sound is meant to mean a girl but we will find out on 9th April 20 week scan.
> Hope everyone is well as can be.
> xo.

We're due the same day and my sickness has almost gone aswell apart from when I'm hungry! Apparently craving cheese means a boy but yeh my little girls hb definitely sounds like a horse :) Did she say how maby bpm the hb was?Anything over 140 is meant to be a girl. I've got my 16 week midwife appt on Wed and my 20 week scan is the day after yours.. already counting down the days even though I've only just had my gender scan lol xx


----------



## Jokerette

I felt the baby kick today!!! i posted on FB also... but wow!!!! I used to love this with my son and I'm so glad to feel it earlier this time <3


----------



## cnsweeney

hello everyone :) haven't been on here much lately ! but just updating :) we got our 12 week nt scan today. it was so exciting ! the techs were learning on a new sono machine so they had a trainer in there teaching them how to operate it so she took a lot of time with me. about 45 minutes and I got about 15 pictures and a couple 3d ones as well . we saw him/her just kicking away it was Amazing . still too early to tell the sex. we saw in between the legs but they all look like vaginas at 12 weeks lol. the hb was 157 ;) my sickness is completely gone now thank goodness! I am trying not to believe any of the old wives tales because some say girl some say boy and in all reality all they do is drive us all mad! lol. we plan on going for the gender screening on April 7th but we aren't going to find out the results until the 26th when we throw our gender reveal party . my best friend is going to hold the results until then. talk about torture! lol. I'm attaching a pic of my scan.. hope everyone is havin a good week!


----------



## cnsweeney

12 weeks 4 days 3d image
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## MgreenM

Had my 12 week appointment today. They require you to see all the doctors in the practice so I saw a different one today...I didn't really like her. She didn't seem to really want to spend time with me or answer my questions and she seemed very judgemental about my weight and dismissive about the fact that I have lost weight. The one last time was WONDERFUL! Anyways, the heartbeat was at about 160 and she was going through my labs telling me they are all fine, when I asked her what my A1C level was, she assumed I was asking what the lab was for...I know what it tests, I wanted to know the value! Anyways, hopefully I will not have very many appointments with her (I have one with her in May due to trying not to miss work for appointments...) and hopefully she won't be on call when I go into labor! But she said all is good.


----------



## loveybear

Jillie89 said:


> Got my appointment and scan tomorrow with my OBGYN. Will be 15w4d. So excited and nervous at the same time. Hoping and praying my bubba is doing well in there. Any questions I should be asking? I feel like I have a million and then it comes time for the appointment and I can't think of any!

Hi Jillie,

It might be tomorrow for you already but i wanted to share a document i found that includes questions for your doctor. 

At yourbabybooty- I cant post links yet. The doc is under Resources- downloads.

I jotted down some of the ones I wanted to ask my doc at my first appt with her but she was a little dismissive. I hope it was just a crazy harried day for her (she had just delivered a baby earlier) as I did get a good vibe otherwise.

Hope this helps you or anyone else here. Also the website has some fun interviews I have been listening to while at work under Interview Archives at the very bottom of the page.

LB


----------



## dreaming1987

Thanks banana bump, Ive messaged u


----------



## Jillie89

loveybear said:


> Jillie89 said:
> 
> 
> Got my appointment and scan tomorrow with my OBGYN. Will be 15w4d. So excited and nervous at the same time. Hoping and praying my bubba is doing well in there. Any questions I should be asking? I feel like I have a million and then it comes time for the appointment and I can't think of any!
> 
> Hi Jillie,
> 
> It might be tomorrow for you already but i wanted to share a document i found that includes questions for your doctor.
> 
> At yourbabybooty- I cant post links yet. The doc is under Resources- downloads.
> 
> I jotted down some of the ones I wanted to ask my doc at my first appt with her but she was a little dismissive. I hope it was just a crazy harried day for her (she had just delivered a baby earlier) as I did get a good vibe otherwise.
> 
> Hope this helps you or anyone else here. Also the website has some fun interviews I have been listening to while at work under Interview Archives at the very bottom of the page.
> 
> LBClick to expand...

Thanks for this :) Will check it out. Just got home from work and about to head off to appointment.


----------



## ashleyg

bananabump said:


> Fab scan Loveandterror! :)
> 
> Ashley I get those pains too.. and sudden sharp pains when I roll over in bed. All good fun! X

Ugh yes. It's so weird how much it hurts at times lol


----------



## Jillie89

Had my 15w4d scan today. Baby is measuring on track, heartbeat perfect. :happydance: Wriggling around so much on the scan. Baby's face squished right up against my placenta apparently lol. Dr gave me the form for my 20 week scan and they will ring me to organise that. Will go back and see him at about 19 weeks to 'put my mind at ease' before that scan anyway. Asked him a bunch of questions about Anti D injections and whatnot, so I am feeling so much more at ease with everything now.
 



Attached Files:







Baby.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## silver_penny

Jillie89 said:


> Had my 15w4d scan today. Baby is measuring on track, heartbeat perfect. :happydance: Wriggling around so much on the scan. Baby's face squished right up against my placenta apparently lol. Dr gave me the form for my 20 week scan and they will ring me to organise that. Will go back and see him at about 19 weeks to 'put my mind at ease' before that scan anyway. Asked him a bunch of questions about Anti D injections and whatnot, so I am feeling so much more at ease with everything now.

Is your DH positive for the Rh factor, Jillie? Always been interested in how doctors go about determining if a woman needs the anti-D injection or not. Both me and hubby are Rh positive, so we haven't had to even worry about that


----------



## loveandterror

14 weeks today. God, I still can't believe it. Makes me all teary eyed :blush:


----------



## pearlsandbows

bananabump said:


> We're due the same day and my sickness has almost gone aswell apart from when I'm hungry! Apparently craving cheese means a boy but yeh my little girls hb definitely sounds like a horse :) Did she say how maby bpm the hb was?Anything over 140 is meant to be a girl. I've got my 16 week midwife appt on Wed and my 20 week scan is the day after yours.. already counting down the days even though I've only just had my gender scan lol xx

They didn't tell me how fast it was, wonder if she wrote it on my notes! Wish I knew if it was boy or girl, but we decided a private scan was a waste of money when we have just bought a new car & had to have a new boiler fitted so not very flush at the moment! Only 3 weeks to wait :)
xo.


----------



## nlk

pearlsandbows, I'm waiting it out too :) Already booked in for the 17th April, so not too long to wait now! Will be nice finding out just before easter weekend. Can't wait!

Jillie, lovely scan pic!

loveandterror, happy 14 weeks! Hope you're feeling okay!


----------



## loveandterror

nlk said:


> pearlsandbows, I'm waiting it out too :) Already booked in for the 17th April, so not too long to wait now! Will be nice finding out just before easter weekend. Can't wait!
> 
> Jillie, lovely scan pic!
> 
> loveandterror, happy 14 weeks! Hope you're feeling okay!

how exciting!
we got booked in for may 12th, when ill be almost 22 weeks. cant wait to find out what we're having.

do you have any guesses?


----------



## nlk

loveandterror said:


> nlk said:
> 
> 
> pearlsandbows, I'm waiting it out too :) Already booked in for the 17th April, so not too long to wait now! Will be nice finding out just before easter weekend. Can't wait!
> 
> Jillie, lovely scan pic!
> 
> loveandterror, happy 14 weeks! Hope you're feeling okay!
> 
> how exciting!
> we got booked in for may 12th, when ill be almost 22 weeks. cant wait to find out what we're having.
> 
> do you have any guesses?Click to expand...

For mine? I think boy. I've thought boy since the very beginning. I'm always saying "he" as well, without even thinking about it!


----------



## cnsweeney

silver_penny said:


> Jillie89 said:
> 
> 
> Had my 15w4d scan today. Baby is measuring on track, heartbeat perfect. :happydance: Wriggling around so much on the scan. Baby's face squished right up against my placenta apparently lol. Dr gave me the form for my 20 week scan and they will ring me to organise that. Will go back and see him at about 19 weeks to 'put my mind at ease' before that scan anyway. Asked him a bunch of questions about Anti D injections and whatnot, so I am feeling so much more at ease with everything now.
> 
> Is your DH positive for the Rh factor, Jillie? Always been interested in how doctors go about determining if a woman needs the anti-D injection or not. Both me and hubby are Rh positive, so we haven't had to even worry about thatClick to expand...

I have O Negative blood type so I am Rh negative . if the mother is negative they usually always give the injection because alot of times the dad doesn't know what blood type he is so its better to be safe than sorry. it won't hurt. & chances are you aren't both O negative . it's a rare blood type. I had to have it with my daughter as well of course. they give it to you around 28 weeks I think and then again after the birth . it's not bad at all.


----------



## cnsweeney

Jillie89 said:


> Had my 15w4d scan today. Baby is measuring on track, heartbeat perfect. :happydance: Wriggling around so much on the scan. Baby's face squished right up against my placenta apparently lol. Dr gave me the form for my 20 week scan and they will ring me to organise that. Will go back and see him at about 19 weeks to 'put my mind at ease' before that scan anyway. Asked him a bunch of questions about Anti D injections and whatnot, so I am feeling so much more at ease with everything now.

did they tell you the sex?! & don't worry about the anti d injections -- refer to my above statement.. it's not bad at all.


----------



## lady luck12

Heard our little one's heartbeat for the first time yesterday...... AMAZING!! 
Still having headaches, wish they would go away, getting me down now. On leave from work and spent most of my time on the sofa, not impressed.
20wk scan booked for 17th April, can't wait.
How's everyone else doing? x xx


----------



## nlk

lady luck12 said:


> Heard our little one's heartbeat for the first time yesterday...... AMAZING!!
> Still having headaches, wish they would go away, getting me down now. On leave from work and spent most of my time on the sofa, not impressed.
> 20wk scan booked for 17th April, can't wait.
> How's everyone else doing? x xx

Sorry you're still having the headaches :hugs: they really do suck. Oooh, we have our 20 week scan on the same day :) exciting! Are you going to be finding out the gender then?


----------



## BabsJ

16 weeks and 1 day today. Starting to feel a tiny little bump coming up under my fatty belly.  Had 16 weeks Midwife appointment, not much going on there, but I did hear my babies heartbeat for the first time beating 155 bpm.:D

Other things, feeling like crap, seem to be getting one thing after another, first thrush, then a weird bleed in my urine on Friday and now I'm still recovering from a nasty stomach bug that had me throwing up last Sunday all day . :/ Ugh when does it stop?!


----------



## Jillie89

Hubby is O+ and I am O- always knew I would need them just wasn't sure when. So OBGYN cleared it up for me. As for needles, they do not bother me AT ALL. Wouldn't have my baby growing now if it weren't for needles in our IVF rounds. :thumbup:

Hopefully at our anomoly scan around 20 weeks they should tell us the sex too. :happydance: We aren't bothered whether it is girl or boy as long as bubble is healthy. Hubby thinks boy though, I just think baby at the moment. No real inkling towards girl or boy for me.


----------



## jyoung87

I am due September 17th. Its my first and i am really nervous about a lot of stuff. My lower back pain is the worst. i am hoping to find out the gender next week at my appointment. I really want a boy, but will take anything. Any one else find out the gender at 15 weeks?


----------



## WDWJess

Is anyone else feeling a little down in the dumps? These last few days I've just felt a little sad and teary. I know it's probably just hormones but it's getting to me a little. Anyone else feeling like this?


----------



## MgreenM

WDWjess- sorry you aren't feeling well! I had that kind of mood stuff over the weekend...

Scheduled my 20 week ultrasound, going May 15th.


----------



## nlk

jyoung, welcome :) we're waiting until our 20 week scan to find out.

WDWjess, I've had quite a few days recently where I've just sat and had a bit of a cry. Felt a bit better afterwards. I think it's just the second tri hormones starting to take over now! Maybe try going out for a walk or something? The fresh air might make you feel a bit better :hugs:

MgreenM, that's exciting! Are you going to be finding out gender?

I've suddenly developed a really weird symptom....constant hiccups! I've had them for almost a week now, on and off all day long! Getting pretty annoying! Has anyone else had this?


----------



## loveandterror

nlk said:


> jyoung, welcome :) we're waiting until our 20 week scan to find out.
> 
> WDWjess, I've had quite a few days recently where I've just sat and had a bit of a cry. Felt a bit better afterwards. I think it's just the second tri hormones starting to take over now! Maybe try going out for a walk or something? The fresh air might make you feel a bit better :hugs:
> 
> MgreenM, that's exciting! Are you going to be finding out gender?
> 
> I've suddenly developed a really weird symptom....constant hiccups! I've had them for almost a week now, on and off all day long! Getting pretty annoying! Has anyone else had this?

I do. I have them all day and sometimes they come out, right as I speak to someone. So awkward haha. I keep telling myself it's the baby haha


----------



## nlk

Oh I'm so glad it's not just me! OH gave me the weirdest look when I said I reckon it's a symptom! I've never had anything like it, though! Apparently it's because you're breathing in so much more air with each breath, and it's your body adjusting to it?!


----------



## loveandterror

nlk said:


> Oh I'm so glad it's not just me! OH gave me the weirdest look when I said I reckon it's a symptom! I've never had anything like it, though! Apparently it's because you're breathing in so much more air with each breath, and it's your body adjusting to it?!

Ah, that would make sense


----------



## bananabump

jyoung87 said:


> I am due September 17th. Its my first and i am really nervous about a lot of stuff. My lower back pain is the worst. i am hoping to find out the gender next week at my appointment. I really want a boy, but will take anything. Any one else find out the gender at 15 weeks?

Hi :) I found out at 16 weeks and we're having a little girl. I've got a two year old and son and boys are fab! I've had lower back pain on and off too, it's one of my least favourite symptoms! I'll add you to the list now x


----------



## MgreenM

nlk said:


> jyoung, welcome :) we're waiting until our 20 week scan to find out.
> 
> WDWjess, I've had quite a few days recently where I've just sat and had a bit of a cry. Felt a bit better afterwards. I think it's just the second tri hormones starting to take over now! Maybe try going out for a walk or something? The fresh air might make you feel a bit better :hugs:
> 
> MgreenM, that's exciting! Are you going to be finding out gender?
> 
> I've suddenly developed a really weird symptom....constant hiccups! I've had them for almost a week now, on and off all day long! Getting pretty annoying! Has anyone else had this?


Yes, we are. If we are having a boy, we need to give parents a heads up so they can let work know as we will be planning a bris (I really don't want to have to do that!). Now I just have to figure out timing stuff with DH and work. I might flex a day in order to do some other things that day...I am also happy because I have been sleeping better and actually have some energy! Not sure how long it will last, but I like it!


----------



## cnsweeney

this is gonna be torture going to 'find out the sex' on the 7th but not really finding out until the 26th at our gender reveal party. I'm not gonna be able to talk to my best friend without begging her to tell me lol. we're hoping for a boy but of course a healthy baby girl will be just as much of a blessing ! for the person that asked if anyone will be finding out the sex at 15 weeks.. that's when we will be finding out . the doctor didnt wanna do a scan until 20 weeks so we booked a private scan


----------



## Leah_Marie

Welcome to all of our new mums to be!

I'm 15 weeks today and so so achey. Finding out the genders in 8 days tomorrow and before we know it, we'll be off on holiday!

How is everyone doing? x


----------



## Kezmama

We're 16 weeks and 1 day another 3.5 weeks until our next scan, I'm dying to find out what we're having! We already have a 3 year old little girl xx


----------



## lady luck12

Hi ladies,
I'm still having headaches, anyone got any advice to ease the pain. I don't really want to keep taking paracetamol all the time, but can't cope with it atm.
Hope everyone is having a good wkend.
I'm almost 17weeks now, so thought I would start to feel more human x x x x


----------



## jessicasmum

:hi: ladies, is it ok if I join please?

My name is Heather and I'm pregnant with #2 due 19th September, we will be finding out the gender at our scan on 7th May.

Be nice getting to know you all :D


----------



## loveandterror

jessicasmum said:


> :hi: ladies, is it ok if I join please?
> 
> My name is Heather and I'm pregnant with #2 due 19th September, we will be finding out the gender at our scan on 7th May.
> 
> Be nice getting to know you all :D

heather, hi!
nice to have you 
i'm due with #1 on 17th september. will be nice to read a lot from you on here!


----------



## Lauren021406

lady luck12 said:


> Hi ladies,
> I'm still having headaches, anyone got any advice to ease the pain. I don't really want to keep taking paracetamol all the time, but can't cope with it atm.
> Hope everyone is having a good wkend.
> I'm almost 17weeks now, so thought I would start to feel more human x x x x

I feel your pain. There are other medications who can take for headaches, but are prescription. I would talk to your doctor/midwife about it. I know they will watch you for headaches because it can be a sign of preeclampsia. Immitrex and fiorscet are the names of safe medications.


----------



## Jillie89

Anomoly scan is now booked for 22nd April. Will be 20+3 by then. Hubby has to be out of town for work the day after, so if he has to travel, I may need to change the appointment to after he gets back. 

Have had a weekend free of MS, but have had yucky reflux. People are saying I have 'popped' a bit this past week, but I honestly don't think I look any bigger. I lay down and can't see a bump at all :( Just waiting patiently to feel some movements from the inside. Hubby keeps telling me bub is fine to ease my mind. First thing he does in the morning is roll over and put his hand on my tummy and says good morning, and at night, kisses my tummy goodnight. Melts my heart <3


----------



## sunshine8

Hello Ladies,

Hope everyone is doing great and enjoying there weekends. As for me these last 5 days have been straight from hell. I got sever flu from hubby. fever, blocked nose and ears, sore throat, cough, acidity and vomit and the most excruciating back and head ache. The mid-wife put me on paracetamol. I have been on it since Tuesday. If I don't take it my pain is unbearable. How safe is paarecetamol? any idea. I mean for how long can I go on taking them without working that it will have an effect on the baby?

Please help.....feeling so miserable.


----------



## Dinah93

Hi ladies, just back from holiday which was lovely and relaxing. Came home to see my consultant and I had trace protein in my urine, trying hard not to panic as its far too early to get pre-e again, but going to see my midwife on tuesday and I'll be getting her to recheck and hopefully it'll have gone away and will just have been a bit of a uti or dehydration or something. When the doctor told me I ended up crying and freaking out, so she gave me a quick ultrasound to show me the baby moving, which was lovely, it seemed to be having a right boogie in there. No more scans planned until the 15th April which is my 20 week anomaly scan, seems so far away.


----------



## vickyandchick

Hi all, not been on in agesss but hope everyone is doing well:flower:

We had our 12 week scan on Thursday and our wriggly beanie is doing well:cloud9: Was even flipping upside down for us:haha:

lady luck 12 I am suffering from headaches too, the only thing I find that cures them is paracetamol but have you tried using cool packs or frozen peas to help?

We have our anomaly scan on 15th May so will be finding out gender then, crazy that some ladies know already.


----------



## lady luck12

Thanks vickyandchick, started putting wetwipes which I've been keeping in the fridge on my head and that seems to be helping and putting eucalyptus in boiling water to help with sinuses.
Sunshine - I've been.suffering from massive headaches too, and midwife reassured it is safe for me to take paracetomol and baby will be fine. Although, I have been trying to find other ways to relieve my headaches. Hopefully this will pass for us all soon x x x


----------



## MommyCandice

Hi ladies how are you. Sorry to hear so many of you are having really bad headaches. I am feeling alot better lately 15 weeks and 2 days and havr our anomaly scan in 24 days on april 16!!! So excited. Spent the other night in emerg having a boil lanced. So glad to have it gone and the pain gone but im still trying to catch up on my sleep since then because I was up so late :/


----------



## cnsweeney

has anyone else had any dizzy spells? dh and I went to a wedding yesterday and at the reception I had to walk out during the father daughter dance because I swore I was gonna black out . thought walking would help. dh walked with me since he was concerned but I have never been more lightheaded in my life!


----------



## cnsweeney

oh and I am 13w2d now and I can feel slight movements now. I can feel it internally but dh can't feel it from the outside. it's exciting :) earlier than I felt it it with my first.. but maybe that's because I didn't know the difference back then lol


----------



## ashleyg

15 week bump!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 43 KB
Views: 4


----------



## ashleyg

cnsweeney said:


> has anyone else had any dizzy spells? dh and I went to a wedding yesterday and at the reception I had to walk out during the father daughter dance because I swore I was gonna black out . thought walking would help. dh walked with me since he was concerned but I have never been more lightheaded in my life!

I get dizzy spells all the time. I usually have to sit down because otherwise I also feel like I'm going to pass out. I've read it's normal but I'm going to ask my doctor anyways at my next appointment.


----------



## vickyandchick

cnsweeney said:


> has anyone else had any dizzy spells? dh and I went to a wedding yesterday and at the reception I had to walk out during the father daughter dance because I swore I was gonna black out . thought walking would help. dh walked with me since he was concerned but I have never been more lightheaded in my life!

I get them a lot too, feel like I'm gonna pass out so usually have to sit down and have a biscuit.
Maybe that's why I'm getting so fat:haha:


----------



## jessicasmum

loveandterror said:


> jessicasmum said:
> 
> 
> :hi: ladies, is it ok if I join please?
> 
> My name is Heather and I'm pregnant with #2 due 19th September, we will be finding out the gender at our scan on 7th May.
> 
> Be nice getting to know you all :D
> 
> heather, hi!
> nice to have you
> i'm due with #1 on 17th september. will be nice to read a lot from you on here!Click to expand...

Thank you :flower:

Oh wow your due only 2 days before me :) 

Will you be finding out the gender at your next scan?
We will definitely be finding out the gender, we would love a boy this time as we already have a girl but the health is the main thing. What sex are you hoping for or are you :yellow: ?


----------



## kittylady

Hi

When I get headaches it tends to be because I am dehydrated and i find a few glasses of water can really help. I am feeling more tired this pregnancy but its not been that bad. My husband wants a boy but we probably wont find out and stay team yellow as I loved the surprise last time :)

I think I will finish on maternity leave earlier this time as I'm already getting fed up of the playground politics at work. I am becoming a stay at home mum this time at least for the foreseeable future but was hoping to go as long as possible. Nevermind. :haha:


----------



## loveandterror

jessicasmum said:


> loveandterror said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jessicasmum said:
> 
> 
> :hi: ladies, is it ok if I join please?
> 
> My name is Heather and I'm pregnant with #2 due 19th September, we will be finding out the gender at our scan on 7th May.
> 
> Be nice getting to know you all :D
> 
> heather, hi!
> nice to have you
> i'm due with #1 on 17th september. will be nice to read a lot from you on here!Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you :flower:
> 
> Oh wow your due only 2 days before me :)
> 
> Will you be finding out the gender at your next scan?
> We will definitely be finding out the gender, we would love a boy this time as we already have a girl but the health is the main thing. What sex are you hoping for or are you :yellow: ?Click to expand...

Yeah, we definitely want to know, if baby is willing to show its bits :laugh2:
Im sort of hoping for a boy, but both my fiance and i think its a girl, which is just as fine :happydance:

We also just got our blood results back for downs..im at low risk with 1 : 2114 :) yay!!!


----------



## jessicasmum

loveandterror said:


> jessicasmum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loveandterror said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jessicasmum said:
> 
> 
> :hi: ladies, is it ok if I join please?
> 
> My name is Heather and I'm pregnant with #2 due 19th September, we will be finding out the gender at our scan on 7th May.
> 
> Be nice getting to know you all :D
> 
> heather, hi!
> nice to have you
> i'm due with #1 on 17th september. will be nice to read a lot from you on here!Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you :flower:
> 
> Oh wow your due only 2 days before me :)
> 
> Will you be finding out the gender at your next scan?
> We will definitely be finding out the gender, we would love a boy this time as we already have a girl but the health is the main thing. What sex are you hoping for or are you :yellow: ?Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, we definitely want to know, if baby is willing to show its bits :laugh2:
> Im sort of hoping for a boy, but both my fiance and i think its a girl, which is just as fine :happydance:
> 
> We also just got our blood results back for downs..im at low risk with 1 : 2114 :) yay!!!Click to expand...

Are you waiting for the NHS scan or are you paying for a private gender scan?
I'm waiting for the NHS one which isn't until 7th May, it isn't without trying to get a private one but my husband doesn't want to pay and I can understand because the money could be used for something for the baby instead.

That's great that your at low risk :D We decided not to have the downs test.


----------



## laurabe

15+3 and don't feel pregnant whatsoever, if it wasn't for my 12 week scan pic I'd be convinced I wasn't pregnant. Weird. No hint of a bump either. Hope to hear heartbeat at midwife appt next week.


----------



## loveandterror

jessicasmum said:


> loveandterror said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jessicasmum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loveandterror said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jessicasmum said:
> 
> 
> :hi: ladies, is it ok if I join please?
> 
> My name is Heather and I'm pregnant with #2 due 19th September, we will be finding out the gender at our scan on 7th May.
> 
> Be nice getting to know you all :D
> 
> heather, hi!
> nice to have you
> i'm due with #1 on 17th september. will be nice to read a lot from you on here!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you :flower:
> 
> Oh wow your due only 2 days before me :)
> 
> Will you be finding out the gender at your next scan?
> We will definitely be finding out the gender, we would love a boy this time as we already have a girl but the health is the main thing. What sex are you hoping for or are you :yellow: ?Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, we definitely want to know, if baby is willing to show its bits :laugh2:
> Im sort of hoping for a boy, but both my fiance and i think its a girl, which is just as fine :happydance:
> 
> We also just got our blood results back for downs..im at low risk with 1 : 2114 :) yay!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Are you waiting for the NHS scan or are you paying for a private gender scan?
> I'm waiting for the NHS one which isn't until 7th May, it isn't without trying to get a private one but my husband doesn't want to pay and I can understand because the money could be used for something for the baby instead.
> 
> That's great that your at low risk :D We decided not to have the downs test.Click to expand...

We're waiting for the NHS one. We had a private scan at 7 weeks or so and looking back I think it wasn't worth the money. I hope the NHS one reveals the gender cause I don't think well be paying for another private one. There's just soo many things we could buy for the baby instead of splurging it on another scan


----------



## Jokerette

*ashleyg*, your bump is SOOOOO CUTE!!!


----------



## Jokerette

I had a pregnant friend ask me yesterday... _"are you nervous about anything"_? And I said, "_Do you mean about the pregnancy, or the birth, or after_", and she said, "_anything._" So I told her how _I was honestly really nervous about the fact that we have the hemorage, and I'm so scared that I am going to get to like 24 weeks only to have something horrible happen... I'm so scared that what if this isnt my take-home-baby. Or what if something happens and its born at 24 weeks and has such a hard life"  I just want this hemorage to GO AWAY, so I can stop being scared."_ 

I am 15 weeks, I should be in the clear, but I just feel like I am so scared. Anyone who has been on bedrest probably knows exactly what I am talking about. 

Anyway, she goes "_oh... I'm just scared I wont have enough love for both kids_".

Like, really?! I just pour my heart out and you say nothing? She probably didn't know what to say, and I'm sure I'm just pregnant and hormonal... but still. It irked me. It's like don't ask if you don't want to know.


----------



## ashleyg

Jokerette said:


> *ashleyg*, your bump is SOOOOO CUTE!!!

Thanks lovely!! I feel like I'm definitely showing more this week lol


----------



## jessicasmum

loveandterror said:


> jessicasmum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loveandterror said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jessicasmum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loveandterror said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jessicasmum said:
> 
> 
> :hi: ladies, is it ok if I join please?
> 
> My name is Heather and I'm pregnant with #2 due 19th September, we will be finding out the gender at our scan on 7th May.
> 
> Be nice getting to know you all :D
> 
> heather, hi!
> nice to have you
> i'm due with #1 on 17th september. will be nice to read a lot from you on here!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you :flower:
> 
> Oh wow your due only 2 days before me :)
> 
> Will you be finding out the gender at your next scan?
> We will definitely be finding out the gender, we would love a boy this time as we already have a girl but the health is the main thing. What sex are you hoping for or are you :yellow: ?Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, we definitely want to know, if baby is willing to show its bits :laugh2:
> Im sort of hoping for a boy, but both my fiance and i think its a girl, which is just as fine :happydance:
> 
> We also just got our blood results back for downs..im at low risk with 1 : 2114 :) yay!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Are you waiting for the NHS scan or are you paying for a private gender scan?
> I'm waiting for the NHS one which isn't until 7th May, it isn't without trying to get a private one but my husband doesn't want to pay and I can understand because the money could be used for something for the baby instead.
> 
> That's great that your at low risk :D We decided not to have the downs test.Click to expand...
> 
> We're waiting for the NHS one. We had a private scan at 7 weeks or so and looking back I think it wasn't worth the money. I hope the NHS one reveals the gender cause I don't think well be paying for another private one. There's just soo many things we could buy for the baby instead of splurging it on another scanClick to expand...

I think that's the only way my husband might consider a private scan if the NHS one isn't able to tell the gender.

How's pregnancy symptoms been for you so far? I haven't had no morning sickness this time and don't really feel pregnant.


----------



## loveandterror

jessicasmum said:


> loveandterror said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jessicasmum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loveandterror said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jessicasmum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loveandterror said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jessicasmum said:
> 
> 
> :hi: ladies, is it ok if I join please?
> 
> My name is Heather and I'm pregnant with #2 due 19th September, we will be finding out the gender at our scan on 7th May.
> 
> Be nice getting to know you all :D
> 
> heather, hi!
> nice to have you
> i'm due with #1 on 17th september. will be nice to read a lot from you on here!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you :flower:
> 
> Oh wow your due only 2 days before me :)
> 
> Will you be finding out the gender at your next scan?
> We will definitely be finding out the gender, we would love a boy this time as we already have a girl but the health is the main thing. What sex are you hoping for or are you :yellow: ?Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, we definitely want to know, if baby is willing to show its bits :laugh2:
> Im sort of hoping for a boy, but both my fiance and i think its a girl, which is just as fine :happydance:
> 
> We also just got our blood results back for downs..im at low risk with 1 : 2114 :) yay!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Are you waiting for the NHS scan or are you paying for a private gender scan?
> I'm waiting for the NHS one which isn't until 7th May, it isn't without trying to get a private one but my husband doesn't want to pay and I can understand because the money could be used for something for the baby instead.
> 
> That's great that your at low risk :D We decided not to have the downs test.Click to expand...
> 
> We're waiting for the NHS one. We had a private scan at 7 weeks or so and looking back I think it wasn't worth the money. I hope the NHS one reveals the gender cause I don't think well be paying for another private one. There's just soo many things we could buy for the baby instead of splurging it on another scan Click to expand...
> 
> I think that's the only way my husband might consider a private scan if the NHS one isn't able to tell the gender.
> 
> How's pregnancy symptoms been for you so far? I haven't had no morning sickness this time and don't really feel pregnant.Click to expand...


I reaaaally hope the NHS scan reveals the gender, I'd hate to pay for another private scan. 

I had really bad morning sickness from week 7 to 13 and I still throw up on occasion. I also get headaches here and there and am tired a lot, but other than that it's fine :)


----------



## ashleyg

Been feeling the baby move like crazy this morning! It's seems to happen when I'm laying in bed and relaxing. Tons of little kicks and thumps! It's so so amazing to feel.


----------



## MummyDonz

Can I join you please ladies..I'm due 6th September :)


----------



## bananabump

jessicasmum said:


> :hi: ladies, is it ok if I join please?
> 
> My name is Heather and I'm pregnant with #2 due 19th September, we will be finding out the gender at our scan on 7th May.
> 
> Be nice getting to know you all :D

Hi Heather, I'll add you to the list now :)

Have you got an inkling to whether it's a boy or girl? Xx


----------



## bananabump

MummyDonz said:


> Can I join you please ladies..I'm due 6th September :)

Yeh sure! I'll add you to the list now xx


----------



## Jillie89

MummyDonz said:


> Can I join you please ladies..I'm due 6th September :)

Same day as me!


----------



## MummyDonz

Yay :)have you got much of a baby bump yet/ felt baby move?


----------



## MummyDonz

Jillie89 said:


> MummyDonz said:
> 
> 
> Can I join you please ladies..I'm due 6th September :)
> 
> Same day as me!Click to expand...

Yay :) have you got much of a bump yet / felt baby move?


----------



## cnsweeney

I see we're all starting to discuss the baby moving and the gender. I feel time is flying by! We are getting a private scan on April 7th to determine gender but we won't find out the results until the 26th at our gender reveal party . I feel it's a girl due to all my sickness but I know that that is just a myth. But I had it with my daughter and I knew she was a girl as well. Except this time was much worse. I'm feeling much better now though. The nausea started around 6 weeks. Throwing up started around 8 weeks and it all ended around 10-11 weeks. I'm not almost 14 weeks and feel great. Much more energy and everyone says I'm 'glowing' now :) as far as movements go I started feeling little thumps when 13 weeks hit . It's amazing :) I can totally feel my bump when I'm laying down . Especially when I first wake up or have been laying down for a while. But during the day when I'm up and moving I don't really feel it . It's like it moves back or something lol. I just feel bloated and fat during the day haha


----------



## Ellieluv

Hi ladies! :flower: I would love to join you! I am due on September 10th and it would be great to have others due around the same time to talk to.

I'm so excited to be pregnant! This is my first little one and we ttc for a year and a half before being blessed with this pregnancy. I will admit that its been rougher than expected due to morning sickness that is just now starting to ease a little at 16 weeks. I'm still nauseous and throw up every day but its better than it was so that gives me hope FXed!

I can't wait to find out if we are having a boy or girl! Either is great with me and I am anxiously awaiting our next scan.


----------



## Jillie89

MummyDonz said:


> Jillie89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MummyDonz said:
> 
> 
> Can I join you please ladies..I'm due 6th September :)
> 
> Same day as me!Click to expand...
> 
> Yay :) have you got much of a bump yet / felt baby move?Click to expand...

The past week people say I have 'popped' out a bit. I have always had a bit of a tummy, so to me, I haven't really noticed a 'bump' apart from my tummy feeling a lot more firmer than usual and pants definitely more snug. As for movement, nothing really as of yet. The past few days I have felt a few funny things going on in there when I lay down, but I am just telling myself it is still gas haha. Would LOVE to feel some proper movement already. What about you?


----------



## ashleyg

Ahhhh! Our gender scan is on Friday and I'm so anxious for it to be here already!


----------



## bananabump

ashleyg said:


> Ahhhh! Our gender scan is on Friday and I'm so anxious for it to be here already!

Ahh exciting! Only one more sleep xx


----------



## bananabump

cnsweeney said:


> I see we're all starting to discuss the baby moving and the gender. I feel time is flying by! We are getting a private scan on April 7th to determine gender but we won't find out the results until the 26th at our gender reveal party . I feel it's a girl due to all my sickness but I know that that is just a myth. But I had it with my daughter and I knew she was a girl as well. Except this time was much worse. I'm feeling much better now though. The nausea started around 6 weeks. Throwing up started around 8 weeks and it all ended around 10-11 weeks. I'm not almost 14 weeks and feel great. Much more energy and everyone says I'm 'glowing' now :) as far as movements go I started feeling little thumps when 13 weeks hit . It's amazing :) I can totally feel my bump when I'm laying down . Especially when I first wake up or have been laying down for a while. But during the day when I'm up and moving I don't really feel it . It's like it moves back or something lol. I just feel bloated and fat during the day haha

Glad you're feeling better! Movements are amazing aren't they.. I've been feeling them from about 13 weeks aswell :) I love feeling bumpy first thing in the morning when i wake up because that's when it's the biggest for me. Yay for your gender scan! My anomaly scan is on the 10th xx


----------



## bananabump

Ellieluv said:


> Hi ladies! :flower: I would love to join you! I am due on September 10th and it would be great to have others due around the same time to talk to.
> 
> I'm so excited to be pregnant! This is my first little one and we ttc for a year and a half before being blessed with this pregnancy. I will admit that its been rougher than expected due to morning sickness that is just now starting to ease a little at 16 weeks. I'm still nauseous and throw up every day but its better than it was so that gives me hope FXed!
> 
> I can't wait to find out if we are having a boy or girl! Either is great with me and I am anxiously awaiting our next scan.

Hi I've added you to the list! Hope you continue to feel better. My ms has settled down now but I still haven't really got much of an appetite. When's your next scan? X


----------



## Ellieluv

bananabump said:


> Hi I've added you to the list! Hope you continue to feel better. My ms has settled down now but I still haven't really got much of an appetite. When's your next scan? X

Thank you so much! I honestly can't wait to feel better. Today was a horrible day morning sickness wise. I keep reading that one day you just wake up and it disappears.

Our next scan is on April 14th and we're actually seeing a specialist to get an echo done on the babies heart since I had a sister who had a heart defect. So we will be doing the anatomy scan and echo at the same time and they said they will probably throw it into 3D for us since we are at the specialist. I'm will feel so much better after seeing the baby again and knowing everything is perfect. Plus I am dying to know what the gender is. After that scan I told DH that we are going shopping! I love me some baby clothes and can't wait to buy that first outfit :happydance:


----------



## Ellieluv

ashleyg said:


> Ahhhh! Our gender scan is on Friday and I'm so anxious for it to be here already!

So exciting!!! Not to much longer to wait! Enjoy the scan.


----------



## ashleyg

Ellieluv said:


> ashleyg said:
> 
> 
> Ahhhh! Our gender scan is on Friday and I'm so anxious for it to be here already!
> 
> So exciting!!! Not to much longer to wait! Enjoy the scan.Click to expand...




bananabump said:


> ashleyg said:
> 
> 
> Ahhhh! Our gender scan is on Friday and I'm so anxious for it to be here already!
> 
> Ahh exciting! Only one more sleep xxClick to expand...

Eeek it can't get here fast enough lol.


----------



## Dinah93

I wish everyone had the same pics on facebook as on here, I seem to spend half my time trying to remember who is who from each place! 

How is everyone today? DDs birthday party for her friends (okay, mostly my friends who happen to have children her age) tomorrow, usually I go so overboard on homemade food and decorations but this year I'm taking it easy, sandwiches, a cake and salad bits is enough, they'll still have fun and no one will care the bread isn't homemade and nothing is arranged into cute shapes etc!


----------



## MummyDonz

Jillie89 said:


> MummyDonz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jillie89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MummyDonz said:
> 
> 
> Can I join you please ladies..I'm due 6th September :)
> 
> Same day as me!Click to expand...
> 
> Yay :) have you got much of a bump yet / felt baby move?Click to expand...
> 
> The past week people say I have 'popped' out a bit. I have always had a bit of a tummy, so to me, I haven't really noticed a 'bump' apart from my tummy feeling a lot more firmer than usual and pants definitely more snug. As for movement, nothing really as of yet. The past few days I have felt a few funny things going on in there when I lay down, but I am just telling myself it is still gas haha. Would LOVE to feel some proper movement already. What about you?Click to expand...

No real baby bump yet, pretty flat in the morning but as the day goes on I get really bloated. This is my fourth pregnancy :) I'm still suffering with morning sickness too :(


----------



## MummyDonz

Is there a Facebook page for this group? Thanks


----------



## bananabump

Yeh there is.. send me a private message with your FB name and I'll add you to it xx


----------



## BabsJ

I hate my pregnancy atm, I hate the situation I am in atm. My OH suffers from depression and wants to see his daughter (which lives with his ex 170 miles away) every chance he get, because he misses her so much. I'm like hello, I'm carrying your child here also you know! When I mention this to him, he gets angry and says I'm selfish. He calls it his father instincts. In the meantime I feel like fucking shit and he is so unsympathetic, like you wanted to be pregnant deal with it.
Another worry is that because he doesn't work atm, he is signed off, were so tight on money, that I don't know how were gonna get through next month...
This all makes it sound like he is a *******, but without his depression he is the nicest guy possible. And the most unselfish person I have ever known.


----------



## ashleyg

We are having a girl!!!!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Leah_Marie

We're off to find out the sex of the babies...will report back later! Xx


----------



## loveandterror

ashleyg said:


> We are having a girl!!!!!


ooooh, how wonderful. congrats!!!:happydance:


----------



## Leah_Marie

Delighted to announce that Noah Finley and Lila Seraphina are joining our family at the end of the summer. 

We are having a boy and a girl! X


----------



## bananabump

BabsJ said:


> I hate my pregnancy atm, I hate the situation I am in atm. My OH suffers from depression and wants to see his daughter (which lives with his ex 170 miles away) every chance he get, because he misses her so much. I'm like hello, I'm carrying your child here also you know! When I mention this to him, he gets angry and says I'm selfish. He calls it his father instincts. In the meantime I feel like fucking shit and he is so unsympathetic, like you wanted to be pregnant deal with it.
> Another worry is that because he doesn't work atm, he is signed off, were so tight on money, that I don't know how were gonna get through next month...
> This all makes it sound like he is a *******, but without his depression he is the nicest guy possible. And the most unselfish person I have ever known.

I'm sorry you're going through such a hard time hun :( Depression is a horrible illness for the person and their loved ones to deal with. Is he on medication? I hope he can sort himself out before the baby arrives xx


----------



## bananabump

Ahh congrats Ashley and Leah! Lovely news to read on a Saturday morning :) Love the twins names! I'll update the list now xx


----------



## Leah_Marie

Thank you - we are so excited! x


----------



## Lauren021406

Leah_Marie said:


> Delighted to announce that Noah Finley and Lila Seraphina are joining our family at the end of the summer.
> 
> We are having a boy and a girl! X

Congrats! A boy and girl so exciting!! A question for you do you feel different this pregnancy because it's twins? I'm 14 weeks second pregnancy and with twins I feel bigger but not different.


----------



## Leah_Marie

Lauren021406 said:


> Leah_Marie said:
> 
> 
> Delighted to announce that Noah Finley and Lila Seraphina are joining our family at the end of the summer.
> 
> We are having a boy and a girl! X
> 
> Congrats! A boy and girl so exciting!! A question for you do you feel different this pregnancy because it's twins? I'm 14 weeks second pregnancy and with twins I feel bigger but not different.Click to expand...

Thank you. Are you finding out with yours? Are they identical?

I'm 16 weeks and feeling huge! I feel a bit different but I am wondering if that's because I am bigger than I was at this stage with Avia.


----------



## ashleyg

Thanks ladies! :)


----------



## ashleyg

Oh! Banana bump, could you please change my due date to September 9? I'm having a Csection and that's when I'm having her :) thank you!!


----------



## Tigerlilyb

ashleyg said:


> Oh! Banana bump, could you please change my due date to September 9? I'm having a Csection and that's when I'm having her :) thank you!!

Ooh that's when I'm due! Must be awesome to know exactly when you'll have her.

Congrats on finding out the genders ladies, I'm so jealous. I still have over 5 weeks to wait!


----------



## bananabump

ashleyg said:


> Oh! Banana bump, could you please change my due date to September 9? I'm having a Csection and that's when I'm having her :) thank you!!

Ahh that's fab that you know the date! I'm hoping for one on 25th/26th August so fingers crossed! I'll change it for you now xx


----------



## Lauren021406

Leah_Marie said:


> Lauren021406 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leah_Marie said:
> 
> 
> Delighted to announce that Noah Finley and Lila Seraphina are joining our family at the end of the summer.
> 
> We are having a boy and a girl! X
> 
> Congrats! A boy and girl so exciting!! A question for you do you feel different this pregnancy because it's twins? I'm 14 weeks second pregnancy and with twins I feel bigger but not different.Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you. Are you finding out with yours? Are they identical?
> 
> I'm 16 weeks and feeling huge! I feel a bit different but I am wondering if that's because I am bigger than I was at this stage with Avia.Click to expand...

They are fraternal. We find out the genders on April 7th!


----------



## ashleyg

Tigerlilyb said:


> ashleyg said:
> 
> 
> Oh! Banana bump, could you please change my due date to September 9? I'm having a Csection and that's when I'm having her :) thank you!!
> 
> Ooh that's when I'm due! Must be awesome to know exactly when you'll have her.
> 
> Congrats on finding out the genders ladies, I'm so jealous. I still have over 5 weeks to wait!Click to expand...

Oh yay! Due date buddies! :D
Yeah that's a plus to having the section lol. Gives me time to plan things! 



bananabump said:


> ashleyg said:
> 
> 
> Oh! Banana bump, could you please change my due date to September 9? I'm having a Csection and that's when I'm having her :) thank you!!
> 
> Ahh that's fab that you know the date! I'm hoping for one on 25th/26th August so fingers crossed! I'll change it for you now xxClick to expand...

Thanks lovely! 
Hopefully you get your little one around that date! :happydance:


----------



## MummyDonz

bananabump said:


> Yeh there is.. send me a private message with your FB name and I'll add you to it xx

Did you find me? :)


----------



## bananabump

MummyDonz said:


> bananabump said:
> 
> 
> Yeh there is.. send me a private message with your FB name and I'll add you to it xx
> 
> Did you find me? :)Click to expand...

I haven't received a message from you x


----------



## lady luck12

Happy Mother's day ladies x x x


----------



## ashleyg

Been feeling her move around and kick like crazy! Anyone else feeling a lot of movement already?


----------



## loveandterror

ashleyg said:


> Been feeling her move around and kick like crazy! Anyone else feeling a lot of movement already?

I do. Usually in the evening when I'm lying on the couch or in bed. It's more like a trapped goldfish for me, but I feel pretty lucky to feel movement already :)


----------



## hilslo

Still no movements for me. Starting to get concerned!!!


----------



## MummyDonz

bananabump said:


> MummyDonz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bananabump said:
> 
> 
> Yeh there is.. send me a private message with your FB name and I'll add you to it xx
> 
> Did you find me? :)Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't received a message from you xClick to expand...

I did send a pm on here but never done it before so might not have worked! My name is Donna Moulding on fb. I have platinum blonde hair x


----------



## ashleyg

loveandterror said:


> ashleyg said:
> 
> 
> Been feeling her move around and kick like crazy! Anyone else feeling a lot of movement already?
> 
> I do. Usually in the evening when I'm lying on the couch or in bed. It's more like a trapped goldfish for me, but I feel pretty lucky to feel movement already :)Click to expand...

Yeah she is super active at night when I'm sitting or laying down. Especially when I'm in bed and I toss and turn lol. I must be irritating her or something  



hilslo said:


> Still no movements for me. Starting to get concerned!!!

I wouldn't worry too much. I've read some women can't feel anything until like 20+ weeks.


----------



## bananabump

MummyDonz said:


> bananabump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MummyDonz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bananabump said:
> 
> 
> Yeh there is.. send me a private message with your FB name and I'll add you to it xx
> 
> Did you find me? :)Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't received a message from you xClick to expand...
> 
> I did send a pm on here but never done it before so might not have worked! My name is Donna Moulding on fb. I have platinum blonde hair xClick to expand...

Thanks. Is your hair short? And are you wearing a leopard print top? X


----------



## jessicasmum

loveandterror said:


> jessicasmum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loveandterror said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jessicasmum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loveandterror said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jessicasmum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loveandterror said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jessicasmum said:
> 
> 
> :hi: ladies, is it ok if I join please?
> 
> My name is Heather and I'm pregnant with #2 due 19th September, we will be finding out the gender at our scan on 7th May.
> 
> Be nice getting to know you all :D
> 
> heather, hi!
> nice to have you
> i'm due with #1 on 17th september. will be nice to read a lot from you on here!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you :flower:
> 
> Oh wow your due only 2 days before me :)
> 
> Will you be finding out the gender at your next scan?
> We will definitely be finding out the gender, we would love a boy this time as we already have a girl but the health is the main thing. What sex are you hoping for or are you :yellow: ?Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, we definitely want to know, if baby is willing to show its bits :laugh2:
> Im sort of hoping for a boy, but both my fiance and i think its a girl, which is just as fine :happydance:
> 
> We also just got our blood results back for downs..im at low risk with 1 : 2114 :) yay!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Are you waiting for the NHS scan or are you paying for a private gender scan?
> I'm waiting for the NHS one which isn't until 7th May, it isn't without trying to get a private one but my husband doesn't want to pay and I can understand because the money could be used for something for the baby instead.
> 
> That's great that your at low risk :D We decided not to have the downs test.Click to expand...
> 
> We're waiting for the NHS one. We had a private scan at 7 weeks or so and looking back I think it wasn't worth the money. I hope the NHS one reveals the gender cause I don't think well be paying for another private one. There's just soo many things we could buy for the baby instead of splurging it on another scan Click to expand...
> 
> I think that's the only way my husband might consider a private scan if the NHS one isn't able to tell the gender.
> 
> How's pregnancy symptoms been for you so far? I haven't had no morning sickness this time and don't really feel pregnant.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I reaaaally hope the NHS scan reveals the gender, I'd hate to pay for another private scan.
> 
> I had really bad morning sickness from week 7 to 13 and I still throw up on occasion. I also get headaches here and there and am tired a lot, but other than that it's fine :)Click to expand...

Do you already have a date for your scan? Mine is 7th May which feels so far a way at the moment.


----------



## jessicasmum

bananabump said:


> jessicasmum said:
> 
> 
> :hi: ladies, is it ok if I join please?
> 
> My name is Heather and I'm pregnant with #2 due 19th September, we will be finding out the gender at our scan on 7th May.
> 
> Be nice getting to know you all :D
> 
> Hi Heather, I'll add you to the list now :)
> 
> Have you got an inkling to whether it's a boy or girl? XxClick to expand...

Thank you for the add :flower:

I'm swaying a little towards boy just because everything feels so different from when I was pregnant with my daughter, like no morning sickness this time and I don't really feel pregnant.
I would love to be right and it's a boy, have to wait until 7th May to find out though because didn't want the extra expense at the moment with a private scan.
Feels like most of you ladies are finding out the sex early though so feel like the odd one out :haha:


----------



## nlk

jessicasmum, I'm also waiting until my 20 week scan to find out the gender, which is on the 17th :) getting quite impatient about it now! It certainly does feel like the odd one out, having to wait so long!


----------



## jessicasmum

nlk said:


> jessicasmum, I'm also waiting until my 20 week scan to find out the gender, which is on the 17th :) getting quite impatient about it now! It certainly does feel like the odd one out, having to wait so long!

Glad I'm not the only one waiting then :) I'm the not the most patient person at the best of times. One good thing is I will find out the gender 4 days before my birthday :)
Do you have any thoughts on what sex it is? Which would you like it to be?


----------



## nlk

Ahh I find out about 10 days before my birthday! I'm planning on telling people who want to buy me something to just buy something for bubs! :)

I really think it's a boy. I'd be happy either way, as we went through so much just to get pregnant...but I think I'd secretly love a little girl! Which is weird, because I always thought I wanted my first to be a boy?! As I said, I'm more of just over the moon to be pregnant!

Do you have feelings about yours?


----------



## bananabump

Aw there's only 9/61 of us that have found out early so you're definitely not the odd ones out for waiting! In my August group literally everyone found out early and as I'm due 31/08 then I was the last one to find out lol xx


----------



## nlk

ohh that's not as many as I thought, bananabump! Is it really only 9?! I feel like everyone's been revealing genders! Feel better now :)

Going to pluck up the courage to get a bump pic on soon!


----------



## bananabump

Actually it's only 8 because Leah is having twins! 5 girls and 4 boys so far :) Aw I love bump pics! You should definitely post yours. Here's mine that I posted in the bump thread the other day.. 18 weeks <3 x

https://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/150x100q90/819/debu.jpg


----------



## hilslo

Hi ladies - been having major doubts if things are going ok in there so I've booked myself in for a private reassurance scan on Saturday. After previous losses I'm completely paranoid! I told myself I was going to hold out until my scan on 23rd April but I just need to know if bean still has a heartbeat. 

Anyone else having serious worries - it's almost crippling. I wish I could just relax and enjoy being pregnant. Not even told my best friend yet!


----------



## MgreenM

I am also waiting for my 20 week scan which is May 15th. I just want the fatigue and the not knowing what I want to eat/nothing looking appetizing to end! Everyone keeps telling me that I will soon start to feel better...but, ugh! Oh, and the last of the family now knows. We hadn't told some of the extended family because 1. we are really not close to them, 2. there were issues when mom told them early on and then miscarried, and 3. I really don't care if they know. But, we were visiting for my grandfather's 90th birthday so we told them all this past weekend. The other thing is that I have decided not to post anything on Facebook. I don't know, I just don't feel the need to. The people that I want to know, know. And eventually, the rest of the world will find out. But, it just isn't something I feel like doing at this point in time. I told DH if he wants to, he can post. I just don't feel the need to do so.


----------



## Jillie89

I think I am finally feeling some movements! First baby and I am 70kg with a bit of some tummy tub, so not entirely sure... but most times I lay or sit down and relax I can feel little thud type movements on and off below my belly button. Been happening more and more for the past week... Told myself it's gas, but it's becoming more frequent and feels so different to gas! 10 days til my next scan with obgyn. Anomoly scan on the 22nd.


----------



## MummyDonz

bananabump said:


> MummyDonz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bananabump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MummyDonz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bananabump said:
> 
> 
> Yeh there is.. send me a private message with your FB name and I'll add you to it xx
> 
> Did you find me? :)Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't received a message from you xClick to expand...
> 
> I did send a pm on here but never done it before so might not have worked! My name is Donna Moulding on fb. I have platinum blonde hair xClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks. Is your hair short? And are you wearing a leopard print top? XClick to expand...

Yep, that's me :)


----------



## lady luck12

Hi ladies,
Feeling baby move properly now, amazing feeling. 
It's when I'm laying on the sofa relaxing.
Got to hear baby's heat beat again today :-D 

Having pain in my hips and legs when trying to sleep. Someone in work recommend drinking tonic water, so may give that a go.

How's everyone else doing?? x xx


----------



## WDWJess

Hey everyone. Something just clicked today and I all of a sudden feel so much better! Have more energy, great appetite and just generally feel really happy. It's felt like a long time coming but so glad it has finally come to a point where I can enjoy this pregnancy for a bit. So for all of you who still feel rough but are expecting to feel better be patient, I'm sure it will happen very soon for you all x


----------



## MgreenM

WDWJess said:


> Hey everyone. Something just clicked today and I all of a sudden feel so much better! Have more energy, great appetite and just generally feel really happy. It's felt like a long time coming but so glad it has finally come to a point where I can enjoy this pregnancy for a bit. So for all of you who still feel rough but are expecting to feel better be patient, I'm sure it will happen very soon for you all x

I am so happy this has happened for you! People keep telling me it will happen...but it's so hard to believe. I just feel so yucky so much of the time! My energy has been a little better the last couple of days, but I don't know how long that will last...


----------



## WDWJess

Honestly it will get better. I've spent the last 3 weeks thinking it won't coz I was 14 weeks pg the first time round when I felt better so half expected for it to be the same this time but I've had to wait it out a further 3 weeks.

Really hope you feel better soon x


----------



## loveandterror

i just got back from seeing another midwife (apparently they rotate, where i am) 
she was really nice and helpful, unlike the other midwife, who didnt even bother with my thyroid problems. I also got to hear the heartbeat of our little one (140bpm) 

anyways, my blood results came back..everything is perfect. i had to get my blood taken once more and i'll have to go back to the hospital to get my thyroid checked (that couldve been done weeks ago, but yeah, the other midwife was just terrible and didnt seem to care)

how's everyone doing?
at 16 weeks i feel much better and was actually able to help my OH paint the living room... those fumes though, blerghhhh! 
anyone know how to get rid of them faster???


----------



## Leah_Marie

Think I can feel babies moving! 

And in other exciting news - sorted out our pushchair for the babies too! x


----------



## Jokerette

I have felt the baby move this time around so much earlier than with my first son, which was 19+4 I think... I felt like the last one in my February 2012 group then!

I'm still feeling nervous about the pregnancy,...not so much the baby, who appears to be growing fine... but about the bleed. I just cant wait until my next scan in 2 weeks. I hope so much that it is gone. But if it is still there I'm so worried about what it will mean for my later pregnancy. placental abruption? Early labor? etc.... :/


----------



## BabsJ

18 weeks and 1 day today! Still not feeling a 100%, more like 75-80%, on new medication for my nauseous. It came back left week with a vengeance! Think I can feel the baby move, but since it is my first I have no idea what it feels like:wacko: It feels like mini pinches on my inside, really weird to describe it. 
Anyhow I finally was "brave" enough to take my first bumpie picture!
 



Attached Files:







2nd of April 2014.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## ashleyg

Almost 17 weeks and I think I've popped alot more this week! I think it's more noticeable 
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 12


----------



## laurabe

I'm 17 weeks tomoro and still no bump though my trousers are too tight . hopefully I will pop out soon lol


----------



## Leah_Marie

Hello ladies!

A quick temporary farewell from as we're off to Florida for 2 weeks as of Saturday and what with tomorrow being the last day of term/panic before we fly, I thought I'd come on now while I have the chance.

Have a lovely fortnight and for those of you who've got children, enjoy the Easter holidays too!

See you in a few x


----------



## WDWJess

Have a lovely time, I'm so jealous! X


----------



## Jillie89

Hey ladies, is it normal when you start feeling movement to have days where you still don't feel much. The past week and a half, since 16 and half weeks I have felt some movements. Almost every time I sat still or lay down I would feel a little flip flop, but yesterday, last night and today I haven't felt much at all. Worry setting in... :cry:


----------



## bananabump

Wow, have a fab time Leah!! X

Yeh it's still totally normal Jillie, you don't start feeling regular movement until 24 weeks+. Baby is still little so they have plenty of room to hide somewhere where you can't feel their movement. Try not to worry. I've had days of nothing too and then a couple of big kicks to remind me she's there lol xx


----------



## WDWJess

I agree with bananabump it's completely normal so try not to worry. I'm having a quiet couple of days at the moment but now as I'm typing this I've felt a reassuring movement!


----------



## Dinah93

Definitely normal at this stage. 

Gender scan tomorrow, so excited to see our little person again.


----------



## laurabe

I haven't felt any movement at all. Days are dragging in I have another 3 weeks to wait for my next scan


----------



## Jillie89

I have a scan/reassurance check in with my OBGYN in a week... it cannot come fast enough. I am on school holidays now too as of this afternoon, so without my 23 kids keeping me on my toes 5 days a week, all day, I am going to go batty at home with my tummy lol.


----------



## bananabump

Dinah93 said:


> Definitely normal at this stage.
> 
> Gender scan tomorrow, so excited to see our little person again.

Ahh hope they behave and show you the goods! lol xx


----------



## jessicasmum

nlk said:


> Ahh I find out about 10 days before my birthday! I'm planning on telling people who want to buy me something to just buy something for bubs! :)
> 
> I really think it's a boy. I'd be happy either way, as we went through so much just to get pregnant...but I think I'd secretly love a little girl! Which is weird, because I always thought I wanted my first to be a boy?! As I said, I'm more of just over the moon to be pregnant!
> 
> Do you have feelings about yours?

That's a good idea about asking people to get things for baby instead for your birthday, I don't think my family will go with that though so I might just ask for vouchers or money and get baby things with that.

I have a tiny feeling it's a boy just because everything has been so different compared to with my daughter but I keep thinking I'm going to jinks it thinking it's a boy when a boy is what we all sort of hoping for.


----------



## jessicasmum

bananabump said:


> Aw there's only 9/61 of us that have found out early so you're definitely not the odd ones out for waiting! In my August group literally everyone found out early and as I'm due 31/08 then I was the last one to find out lol xx

I felt the same as nik, thought it seemed more than the 9 because it felt loads was revealing the gender. Feel a bit better now about it :)


----------



## jessicasmum

16 weeks today!! I finally got to hear the baby's heartbeat for the first time on Wednesday, it was done at a home visit by another midwife not a community midwife so didn't find out how many BPM it was, I'm going to my community midwife appointment Monday to hear it also.

I'm not convinced about movements yet, it's been so long since I was pregnant with my daughter it's sort of all feeling new to me. I think I feel something occasionally when I lie down at night but then I think is it just gas bubbles :haha:

Still the big count down to the gender scan goes on, 4 weeks and 5 days!!


----------



## ashleyg

I've been feeling her kicks at my bellybutton/a teeny bit above it. So odd to feel her so high now lol.


----------



## Dinah93

https://i942.photobucket.com/albums/ad265/Dinah93/BABYBOND_8_zps3e490403.jpg

We're team blue! Really happy, one of each is perfect, now if we do ever have a third it's just because our family isn't quite complete not because we're striving for a particular gender. DH is thrilled, I'm gearing myself up for the next few months of name debates, we had a girl name all picked but we just can't agree on a boy name.


----------



## bananabump

Ahh no denying that's a boy! So happy for you.. one of each is perfect xxx


----------



## WDWJess

Wow such a clear potty shot! Congratulations, another one to be lucky enough to have one of each. Keeping everything crossed for our 20 week scan on 25th!


----------



## bananabump

Leaky boobs! :(


----------



## Jillie89

Raging hormones and emotions today! Laying on the couch this afternoon and I felt bubble move about...I burst into tears. So overwhelmed that we are actually pregnant after all our troubles and after wanting this for so long. Hubby came over and gave me a huge cuddle and kiss and told me how happy he is and how much he loves me and bubble. :hugs: He is hanging out for when he can feel it too. He is always touching and kissing my tummy. <3


----------



## loveandterror

My MIL bought us a beautiful cot (which changes into a bed later), a matress and a drawer from toys r us (ladies in the uk, you might want to check out the baby stuff, they are having a great sale on at the moment and you get a £10 off voucher for your next shopping trip).
i couldn't be any happier. it will be soo nice to look at the furniture and think about how in sept. our little baby will be using it.
oh my, i could burst into tears of joy :')


----------



## kittylady

I feel huge, it transpires that what I thought was bloat is actually bump and its been growing since 8 weeks so now I look the same as when I was 5 months pregnant last time at 3 months, I'm lucky I've told my work!

I actually felt the baby move the other day, really weird but it definitely wasn't gas and I have felt it once or twice since in the last few days. Things seem to be moving so fast this time.


----------



## Lauren021406

I'm excited to announce we are having two boys!


----------



## bananabump

Aww wow that will be so much fun! Your son will love it! Congrats xxx


----------



## purplerat

I had my 16 week scan today and after having 2 little boys , the tech says (70% sure )I'm having a girl! Shocked and amazed, and a bit in denial lol. X


----------



## cnsweeney

Hi ladies! Got our 15 week private sono yesterday :) have to go back on the 16th to get some more pics since baby was being shy and didn't wanna move away from the placenta ( it was comfy! ) lol. She did capture the gender quite easily though but we still won't know until the 26th at our gender reveal
Party. You have no idea how hard it was to give that envelope holding the results to my best friend ! Lol. I am going to post one of the few pics we got yesterday. Any gender guesses ?!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 16


----------



## bananabump

I'm saying boy! How exciting.. Bet you can't wait for the party! X

Congrats on your little girl Purplerat :) x


----------



## cnsweeney

Sorry the pic is sideways . I'm starting to think boy too because at one point the baby spread it's legs open really quickly and the ultrasound tech looked at us with big eyes like she was scared we saw something and asked us to look away lol. I would think if it was a girl it wouldn't be as serious since it's not exactly something poking up and obvious lol. But either way we will be happy just getting anxious for the party !


----------



## Kezmama

cnsweeney said:


> Sorry the pic is sideways . I'm starting to think boy too because at one point the baby spread it's legs open really quickly and the ultrasound tech looked at us with big eyes like she was scared we saw something and asked us to look away lol. I would think if it was a girl it wouldn't be as serious since it's not exactly something poking up and obvious lol. But either way we will be happy just getting anxious for the party !

I'm guessing boy :happydance: we have our scan next Wednesday, I can't wait to find out x


----------



## cnsweeney

The wait is awful isn't it?! Lol. Good luck to you! Can't wait to hear what everyone is having !


----------



## bananabump

I've got my 20 week scan tomorrow! Excited to see my little girly again (and make sure she's definitely still a girl lol) but I'm mega nervous aswell in case something is wrong. I wasn't nervous like this about my sons but he was born with a limb difference (which wasn't even picked up on the scan) and I think that's why I'm more worried this time! Keep your fingers crossed for me xx


----------



## cnsweeney

So I've been reading about the ramzi theory. Has anyone heard of this? According to mine it's saying boy . Basically look at your sonograms that were done between 6-8 weeks (if you had one) if it was a transvaginal u/s and the placenta/baby is on the right side it's a boy. Left side =girl. If it's trams abdominal the left side is boy and right side is girl because it's a mirrored image. It actually has like a 97% success rate in a study done with 5000 people. Just curious if anyone else who has already found out the sex of their baby can find some truth in this?


----------



## cnsweeney

bananabump said:


> I've got my 20 week scan tomorrow! Excited to see my little girly again (and make sure she's definitely still a girl lol) but I'm mega nervous aswell in case something is wrong. I wasn't nervous like this about my sons but he was born with a limb difference (which wasn't even picked up on the scan) and I think that's why I'm more worried this time! Keep your fingers crossed for me xx

Fingers crossed for you! However I'm sure all is well :)


----------



## nlk

bananabump said:


> I've got my 20 week scan tomorrow! Excited to see my little girly again (and make sure she's definitely still a girl lol) but I'm mega nervous aswell in case something is wrong. I wasn't nervous like this about my sons but he was born with a limb difference (which wasn't even picked up on the scan) and I think that's why I'm more worried this time! Keep your fingers crossed for me xx

ahh good luck for tomorrow! I'm sure everything will be fine :) hope you get some good pictures of your little girly!



cnsweeney said:


> So I've been reading about the ramzi theory. Has anyone heard of this? According to mine it's saying boy . Basically look at your sonograms that were done between 6-8 weeks (if you had one) if it was a transvaginal u/s and the placenta/baby is on the right side it's a boy. Left side =girl. If it's trams abdominal the left side is boy and right side is girl because it's a mirrored image. It actually has like a 97% success rate in a study done with 5000 people. Just curious if anyone else who has already found out the sex of their baby can find some truth in this?

This is really interesting...I had a scan at 7 weeks, so definitely going to dig it out and have a look now! Have my 20 week scan next Thursday, so will be able to find out soon whether it's right or not!


----------



## cnsweeney

I found it really interesting as well! Can't wait to hear if it holds true for you


----------



## WDWJess

Good luck for tomorrow Bananabump. I've been feeling some pretty intense kicks the last couple of days. Last night I could even feel them from the outside!!! Unfortunately DH works away Monday-Friday so he missed it :-(.

Hope everyone else is doing ok?


----------



## bananabump

Thanks both! Scan was lovely and she's definitely still a girl :happydance: All her measurements were spot on and everything was normal apart from her heart but the sonographer said she kept wriggling into awkward positions so it could just be that she couldn't see it properly. She called another sonographer in to have a look aswell but she said the same. We've got to go back in 2 weeks for a rescan so hopefully everything is fine and it's just madam being awkward! lol She's still very pouty! Can't wait to meet her xx

https://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/150x100q90/856/0eog.jpg


----------



## loopy82

Haven't been about for a little while, hope everyone is doing well :flower:

We had our 20 week scan today and it looks like we're having a boy! I did some swotting up last night on girl and boy bits on scans and I was pretty sure before the technician even said :D

We got a lovely picture:
https://i170.photobucket.com/albums/u250/loopykat/B2_Anatomy_Scan_01_zps918df4be.jpg

cnsweeney, It looks like our baby's were in almost exactly the same position for their scans!


----------



## bananabump

Congrats again! Such a fab pic. I'll update the list now :) xx


----------



## loopy82

They haven't changed my dates either so it's looking likely I'll be the first to pop! I'm sticking with my original dates though, that way if he comes earlier it will be a nice surprise :)


----------



## cnsweeney

loopy82 said:


> Haven't been about for a little while, hope everyone is doing well :flower:
> 
> We had our 20 week scan today and it looks like we're having a boy! I did some swotting up last night on girl and boy bits on scans and I was pretty sure before the technician even said :D
> 
> We got a lovely picture:
> https://i170.photobucket.com/albums/u250/loopykat/B2_Anatomy_Scan_01_zps918df4be.jpg
> 
> cnsweeney, It looks like our baby's were in almost exactly the same position for their scans!

Haha yes it certainly does look like it doesn't it? Congrats on the baby boy !


----------



## bananabump

loopy82 said:


> They haven't changed my dates either so it's looking likely I'll be the first to pop! I'm sticking with my original dates though, that way if he comes earlier it will be a nice surprise :)

Ahh well I'm having a planned section at 39 weeks so I might just beat you if he doesn't come early lol xx


----------



## lady luck12

Hi Ladies, haven't been on for a while, but think I've caught up lol.
Congrats to those who have had their 20 week scan
I have mine next Thursday and it can't come quick enough.
Can feel proper kicks now, just wish OH could feel it too to share in the experience.
Need to get the house sorted now in the next few weeks before summer is here x x x


----------



## WDWJess

Aw congrats with the lovely scans ladies x


----------



## cnsweeney

Lady Luck we have been doing the same thing ! Getting patio furniture tmw to put on the back deck . Have been doing a lot of yard work . With summer coming and our gender reveal party we have been doing some major spring cleaning:)


----------



## MgreenM

hey ladies! The scans look great! congrats!

Today, one of my co-workers asked me if I was enjoying my pregnancy...I said, honestly, no. She asked if I had a lot of morning sickness. The reality is, morning sickness has not been much of an issue.What has been an issue are the hormones and how bad it has made my anxiety. I wake up almost every morning with an anxiety attack. I will have a two week period where the anxiety is so bad that I am just barely functioning and then things are a little better for a short time. I have been talking with my doctors and therapists and while the decision to go back on meds has not been made yet, it may be coming. I am seeing my therapist tonight to talk about a plan of action and Tuesday I go to the OB and will ask them questions. From there, I will talk with my psychiatrist and a decision will be made. 

Have any of you had people ask if you are enjoying your pregnancy? What has been your response? People's perceptions of things baffle me sometimes...the way they ask questions and the way they word those questions. I am not upset with my co-worker for asking. She was being nice and expressing genuine interest in my well-being which is really nice. But she doesn't have children, nor does she plan to. I don't think people always understand how something could be very enjoyable to one person but not to another. Sorry, I am rambling...


----------



## Jillie89

Had a check in scan today with our OBGYN. 18w6d...

He was finally confident enough to tell us that we are team :pink:! :happydance: We were convinced we were having a boy. 

Everything is looking great. Bubble wouldn't cooperate with staying still long enough to get a decent picture (she tried to turn around, wouldn't stop squirming and then put her head on her chest lol.) But knowing she was moving so much, had a beautiful heartbeat and is doing so well we don't mind at all that we didn't come home with a perfect pic. 

20 week anomoly scan in a week and a half.


----------



## MommyCandice

Hey ladies auch beautiful scans. I have my anomaly scan next wednesday so hoping to find out what we are having. I have been getting alot of things organized in the house. I am nervous for the scan since the doctor uas some concerns hoping some of them will be put to rest next week. I have been having alot of problems with hormones. Everything seems to be fully attacking the last 3 or so weeks. And today after posting my weekly bump photo to fb I had someone comment saying we are about to pop lol I didnt think I was that big like only 18 weeks tomorrow. Dr said repeat csection again bit I guess such is life. Im hoping next ob appointment to get an approximate csection date.


----------



## ashleyg

Congrats in all the scans ladies! My 21 week scan isn't until May 1. Only a few more weeks till we can see our girly again! 


Bump picture! 18 weeks! Feeling much bigger now!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 2


----------



## loopy82

MgreenM, I know what you mean. When the morning sickness was really bad I most definitely was not enjoying pregnancy but I am starting to now and I remember with DD once I started to feel well I really did. I would think like most things if you haven't been through it you just don't know what it's like in reality :)

Thought I'd mention that I had my appointment with a supervisor of midwives on Wednesday, I booked it because I wasn't happy with the events leading up to the decision for my dd to be born by elective section. It was absolutely great, they took me very seriously and are putting plans in place to help me be able to make informed choices about this baby's birth and hopefully have the birth I want. Anyone in the UK, take advantage of this service if you ever need it.


----------



## lady luck12

cnsweeney said:


> Lady Luck we have been doing the same thing ! Getting patio furniture tmw to put on the back deck . Have been doing a lot of yard work . With summer coming and our gender reveal party we have been doing some major spring cleaning:)

Yeah, we're having a baby shower in the summer so need it all tidy and want the nursery all done by then too xxx


----------



## Dinah93

loopy82 said:


> They haven't changed my dates either so it's looking likely I'll be the first to pop! I'm sticking with my original dates though, that way if he comes earlier it will be a nice surprise :)




bananabump said:


> loopy82 said:
> 
> 
> They haven't changed my dates either so it's looking likely I'll be the first to pop! I'm sticking with my original dates though, that way if he comes earlier it will be a nice surprise :)
> 
> Ahh well I'm having a planned section at 39 weeks so I might just beat you if he doesn't come early lol xxClick to expand...

I'll be shocked if I don't beat you both, been given a 50% chance of delivering before 30 weeks and a 90% chance of being early to some extent. Really hoping to get past 32 weeks this time, which would be the start of July but so long as it's not May sometime hopefully things will be okay. My earlier optimism has vanished lately as my blood pressure has started to misbehave a bit.


----------



## vickyandchick

Congrats on all the scans ladies, I am totally not jealous of you all finding out what your LO's are lol.

My anatomy scan isn't until 15th May which seems agesss away x


----------



## Dinah93

Blood pressure was crazy high last night so medication has been doubled. So panicy I really hope to avoid all this this time.


----------



## WDWJess

Oh no Dinah so sorry to hear that. I guess they are keeping a close eye on you?! Keeping everything crossed you'll make it to full term this time round x


----------



## bananabump

Halfway today! :happydance:


----------



## RaspberryK

Glad to see all you ladies having healthy anomaly scans. 
How exciting finding out the gender too. 
H&h remaining 20 weeks or so to you all.
Xx


----------



## lady luck12

Another weekend of sorting the house out in time for baby to arrive. 
Planning on doing a car boot next Sunday to make some more room.

Feeling baby move more now, and can't wait for Thursday to have our 20 week scan.

How's everyone else doing? xxx


----------



## cnsweeney

I felt little kicks today for the first time . I felt little flutters before but this was clearly something else . Can't wait for them to get stronger so dh can feel :)


----------



## Bellybump89

Packing sucks. Moving sucks. 

Packing & with a toddler really sucks.

Packing pregnant & moving pregnant with an 18 month old. *shoot me* ugh 


Sorry for the Whineyness. I'm just over it. I have one maybe two rooms left to pack and then we wait to move it all in the new house. It wouldn't be so bad if my husband was home most of the time! He works away almost every week and has to travel tons so it's just me doing a lot. Thankfully he is here and helping me finish what's left

Hope everyone is well! Sorry I've been so inactive :/ busy busy busy. 

Oh, anatomy scan is scheduled for April 21st, can't wait to see baby jude again!


----------



## Jillie89

Was laying in bed last night before bed and bubble was moving around heaps! Hubby decided he would just lay down next to me and put his hands gently on my tummy and talk to my belly. 

After a few minutes I felt another movement and at the same time he jumped up really fast. He said "I swear I felt that! It's not a poking feeling like I thought it would be, it was a rolling type movement under my hand." 

From everything I have read it is way too early to feel movement from the outside especially as this is my first, but I can't argue with him that he felt something lol.


----------



## cnsweeney

Jillie89 said:


> Was laying in bed last night before bed and bubble was moving around heaps! Hubby decided he would just lay down next to me and put his hands gently on my tummy and talk to my belly.
> 
> After a few minutes I felt another movement and at the same time he jumped up really fast. He said "I swear I felt that! It's not a poking feeling like I thought it would be, it was a rolling type movement under my hand."
> 
> From everything I have read it is way too early to feel movement from the outside especially as this is my first, but I can't argue with him that he felt something lol.

Not too early at all. Sounds about right to me . Especially if you aren't overweight or anything . With my first I felt her about 4.5 months. So around where you're at now :)


----------



## ashleyg

Jillie89 said:


> Was laying in bed last night before bed and bubble was moving around heaps! Hubby decided he would just lay down next to me and put his hands gently on my tummy and talk to my belly.
> 
> After a few minutes I felt another movement and at the same time he jumped up really fast. He said "I swear I felt that! It's not a poking feeling like I thought it would be, it was a rolling type movement under my hand."
> 
> From everything I have read it is way too early to feel movement from the outside especially as this is my first, but I can't argue with him that he felt something lol.

Definitely not too early! My husband has been feeling her since last week!


----------



## nlk

Ahh I'm so jealous to hear that everyone is starting to feel movement! I have an anterior placenta, so I think it's going to be a while before I feel anything properly :( I can feel very gentle fluttering really low down, but that's about it. And it's so gentle im not even really convinced it's bubs! Oh well.

Scan on thursday!! Hope baby cooperates and shows us the goods!


----------



## bananabump

Dinah93 said:


> Blood pressure was crazy high last night so medication has been doubled. So panicy I really hope to avoid all this this time.

Fingers crossed that doubling your meds helps to keep things stable! Xx


----------



## bananabump

RaspberryK said:


> Glad to see all you ladies having healthy anomaly scans.
> How exciting finding out the gender too.
> H&h remaining 20 weeks or so to you all.
> Xx

Thanks Raspberry! Hope you're well and get your sticky bfp soon xxx


----------



## cnsweeney

nlk said:


> Ahh I'm so jealous to hear that everyone is starting to feel movement! I have an anterior placenta, so I think it's going to be a while before I feel anything properly :( I can feel very gentle fluttering really low down, but that's about it. And it's so gentle im not even really convinced it's bubs! Oh well.
> 
> Scan on thursday!! Hope baby cooperates and shows us the goods!

Mine was anterior at my last scan last week too. But I felt movements yesterday and I'm only 16 weeks . Granted this is my 2nd baby but I know that the placenta moves so hopefully yours moves so u can feel ur kicks a little better :) can't wait to hear what you're having ! Don't forget to look at that 6-8 week sonogram and see if it was on the Left or right . I'm still so curious if this ramzi theory is correct :)


----------



## loopy82

I was looking into that Ramzi theory and what I read said you need to know how the probe was held to know which way is which as it can be mirrored upside down, from the side, etc so it's not very accurate. 

Forgetting all that both my 12 week scans have baby on what I think might have been my left hand side (both are facing the same ways in their pictures), first baby was a girl and this one is a boy!


----------



## MommyCandice

nlk said:


> Ahh I'm so jealous to hear that everyone is starting to feel movement! I have an anterior placenta, so I think it's going to be a while before I feel anything properly :( I can feel very gentle fluttering really low down, but that's about it. And it's so gentle im not even really convinced it's bubs! Oh well.
> 
> Scan on thursday!! Hope baby cooperates and shows us the goods!



I dont have an anterior placenta but I dont feel strong movement as I am a bigger girl so I hear ya on not feeling a bunch of movement or strong movement. I dont think I have even felt a kick


----------



## nlk

I think you only need to know how the probe was held if it was done abdominally; most scans 6-8 weeks are done internally, and I don't think this has the same issue? Could be mistaken, though! I looked at my scan pic, but I'm not sure whether the theory is saying that bubs is on the left/right meaning boy/girl, or whether the yolk sac in relation to baby is left/right meaning boy/girl. Do you know what I mean?

MommyCandice, I was really hoping to be feeling kicks by 20 weeks! I'm really small, so it's quite annoying that I can't feel anything...was told at my 12 week scan that it was anterior, and every scan since has confirmed this. Oh well. I'm sure soon enough we'll be feeling them!


----------



## MommyCandice

Yes nlk before you know it you definitely will :)

On a great note less then 48 hours till I get to see bean at my anomaly scan


----------



## loopy82

For some reason I was thinking it was the 12 week not an early scan, ignore me :) Didn't have one either time so I wouldn't be able to compare.


----------



## cnsweeney

lol yeah I was gonna say it's only accurate apparently if it's done between 6-8 weeks . & I think they can flip an image with transvaginal but I don't think it's very common unless they are having trouble viewing the baby . I never saw the screen flip around . Baby stayed on my right side. 
Nlk- the theory says if the placenta is on the left side it's a girl. Right side boy. Typically your transvaginal u/s will be right =right , left =left. The placenta is usually forming the heavier area of white forming around your uterus . It is typically on the same side the yolk sac is on from what I've read. So based on that mine says boy. We shall see! Do you have a pic of yours from your early scan you can post ?


----------



## Kezmama

We have our 20 week scan tomorrow so excited to find out!!! I'm 19 + 4 and have felt kicks since about 16 weeks, an placenta is anterior too x


----------



## bananabump

cnsweeney said:


> lol yeah I was gonna say it's only accurate apparently if it's done between 6-8 weeks . & I think they can flip an image with transvaginal but I don't think it's very common unless they are having trouble viewing the baby . I never saw the screen flip around . Baby stayed on my right side.
> Nlk- the theory says if the placenta is on the left side it's a girl. Right side boy. Typically your transvaginal u/s will be right =right , left =left. The placenta is usually forming the heavier area of white forming around your uterus . It is typically on the same side the yolk sac is on from what I've read. So based on that mine says boy. We shall see! Do you have a pic of yours from your early scan you can post ?

Is the pic a mirror image? I had a transvaginal ultrasound at 8 weeks but the baby, yolk sac and placenta are all on the right side of the pic and I'm having a girl lol So maybe the image printed is reversed? X


----------



## bananabump

https://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/150x100q90/89/0iy6.jpg


----------



## Tigerlilyb

Mine's all on the right side just like bananabumps but honestly I think they commonly flip the image and spin the rod around so it's hard to tell which side it's actually on. I still have 3 weeks to wait for my scan so we'll see.


----------



## Dinah93

Blood pressure has settled down a bit now my obstetrician has doubled my medication, have our anatomy scan today and I'm seeing him after to check how i'm doing. Really hope the scan today is reassuring and little man is well. Just remembered I need to find my pregnancy notes before then as they've gone alarmingly awol.


----------



## Jokerette

What an absolutely perfect day. Today was me and Jeremy's 7th wedding anniversary and we got to celebrate today by taking the day off work and having our 18 week ultrasound. 

The best news of all is that the bleed (hemorrhage) is gone! All that "taking it easy" paid off. I feel so much better now about this pregnancy the placenta is still low, very close to the cervix (1.7cm) but I know from experience now that it is very common for that to migrate away on it's own. So I'm not overly concerned about that, though I will still avoid most heavy lifting to avoid spotting. I will probably be sent for a later ultrasound to check the placement again. Right now the placenta is low and in the back, which explains why I have able to feel lots of little kicks in the front.

The ultrasound tech was able to get some great photos of our wiggly baby girl. She said she was very very active! I could have watched for hours looking at her spine, her face, her toes 

She was measuring perfectly for 18 weeks. She is now approximately the size of a sweet potato (6 inches CRL, or 10 inches head to toe).
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## cnsweeney

bananabump said:


> cnsweeney said:
> 
> 
> lol yeah I was gonna say it's only accurate apparently if it's done between 6-8 weeks . & I think they can flip an image with transvaginal but I don't think it's very common unless they are having trouble viewing the baby . I never saw the screen flip around . Baby stayed on my right side.
> Nlk- the theory says if the placenta is on the left side it's a girl. Right side boy. Typically your transvaginal u/s will be right =right , left =left. The placenta is usually forming the heavier area of white forming around your uterus . It is typically on the same side the yolk sac is on from what I've read. So based on that mine says boy. We shall see! Do you have a pic of yours from your early scan you can post ?
> 
> Is the pic a mirror image? I had a transvaginal ultrasound at 8 weeks but the baby, yolk sac and placenta are all on the right side of the pic and I'm having a girl lol So maybe the image printed is reversed? XClick to expand...

Well a couple things could have happened: you could be an exception to the theory and it wasn't correct for you since it's not 100% , or the doctor/tech flipped your image . Because with transvaginal the actual picture is a true image . Right is right and left is left. I may be wrong on how often they flip the image . I just don't think they flipped mine but we will see ! :) yours def. looks like boy to me . But I also read the closer to 8 weeks you are the success rate goes down because the placenta can move .


----------



## Lauren021406

these boys are growing fast! I think one of them is by my lungs and making it hard to breathe! This pregnancy is so different already.


----------



## Tigerlilyb

I dug up my US picture from my daughter and she's on the left side (trans-vaginal) so it was right for her :) 

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v204/Tigerlilyb/8w4d-1.jpg

With this one I had a scan done at exactly 6 weeks but I can't make heads nor tails of it! Some look as if bean is on the left, and some on the right, but they were all done TV. I don't really put a lot of stock into theories so I'll find out in 3 weeks. I'm thinking girl since this pregnancy has been almost exactly the same as with my daughter and both OH and I just have girl vibes. Though I had boy vibes with my daughter, so who knows!

6 week scan with this one: 

Spoiler
https://i62.tinypic.com/34r7fvt.png


----------



## cnsweeney

Tigerlilyb said:


> I dug up my US picture from my daughter and she's on the left side (trans-vaginal) so it was right for her :)
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v204/Tigerlilyb/8w4d-1.jpg
> 
> With this one I had a scan done at exactly 6 weeks but I can't make heads nor tails of it! Some look as if bean is on the left, and some on the right, but they were all done TV. I don't really put a lot of stock into theories so I'll find out in 3 weeks. I'm thinking girl since this pregnancy has been almost exactly the same as with my daughter and both OH and I just have girl vibes. Though I had boy vibes with my daughter, so who knows!
> 
> 6 week scan with this one:
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i62.tinypic.com/34r7fvt.png

Yeah I've never seen ones quite like those before! Lol. Looks like they def. flipped the images multiple ways so there's no real way to tell :(


----------



## nlk

Here's mine. Mines more in the middle?! But it's attached to the right side
..so that means boy?
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20140121-WA0000.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## nlk

Grr I don't know why it flips it round when I upload from my phone! So annoying. Sorry!


----------



## cnsweeney

It's okay I just flipped my phone sideways lol. Yes I'm
Gonna go with boy for you! Can't wait to see if it's right :)


----------



## nlk

Only two more days to wait!! I've thought boy since day one anyways, and I think most of the gender guesses from my 12 week scan said boy as well?! Excited!


----------



## cnsweeney

11 more days till my gender reveal ! Ugh I'm getting so impatient ! lol. I go for another u/s tmw for free since the baby wasn't very photogenic last week . Always a joy to see my peanut :)


----------



## MgreenM

had my 16 week appointment today. They said all was good. It was a very informative appointment. I have to get a fetal EKG at 22weeks since DH was premature and born with a PDA.


----------



## MommyCandice

I have my anatomy scan tomorrow. I am so excited


----------



## Jillie89

Off to my first BabyFit class tonight! Now that my energy levels are somewhat back up, I am going to try and keep myself fit and healthy along with strengthening and toning my muscles ready to bring our baby into the world later this year! Really looking forward to doing some low impact cardio on the exercise (aka birthing balls) lol. :happydance: Thank goodness my gym pants and shirt are stretchy... my bump has nowhere to hide in them!


----------



## Kezmama

We had our scan today and after an hour bubba opened it's legs and were team blue xx very excited as we have a 3 year old little girl xx


----------



## cnsweeney

ok so went to another sono this morning since baby was stubborn last week and we didn't get many pics. well baby was still stubborn this time lol so we get to go back for free around 28-30 weeks :) I did get the heartbeat recorded on a heartbeat bear though! which was very cute . I also caught a glimpse between the legs and although I don't have 'confirmation' until the 26th..i am thinking we are team :pink: ! I saw what I believe were the 3 lines and no penis sticking out . so maybe this ramzi theory isn't correct after all! lol..next time I will not be doing old wives tales or waiting to find out the gender! haha. just too frustrating sometimes! lol. so if I am correct my daughter will have her wish of having a little sister and dh will be buying more guns,ammo,& beer. hahahaha. I wanted a boy since I have a girl but I am becoming fond of a little pink angel bundle laying on my chest and buying headbands and cute clothes again :) I told dh we will just have to build more bedrooms in our new house because we will be trying for a 3rd im sure. lol. and a male dog in the meantime hehehe


----------



## Lauren021406

The DR called me this morning and is moving my due date to September 20th. They also said my proteins were a little high in the afp testing and that could be because I am carrying twins, they had my due date off. They didn't seem to worried but are retesting me. Of course I am worrying now!


----------



## cnsweeney

Nlk I keep checking for your gender reveal!!


----------



## nlk

Scan all went well :) although baby wasn't very cooperative and she struggled to get all the measurements she needed! Ended up being tilted back quite far on the table to try and make them move. I had such a head rush!!

Anyway, here's a picture of our lovely little baby


*BOY!!!  *
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2014-04-17-18-04-03.jpg
File size: 13.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## cnsweeney

congrats!!!


----------



## bananabump

Ahh congratulations Nlk! Boys are fab :happydance: x


----------



## BabsJ

Our scan was lovely! We had a nice lady, who explained everything to us. Baby has a clean bill of health as well!

And there is no doubt about it, that we are having a baby boy :blue:
Very pleased!
 



Attached Files:







Baby boy! 17th of April 2014 Fb pic.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Kezmama

Our baby is a BOY too xx congrats ladies xx


----------



## BabsJ

Kezmama said:


> Our baby is a BOY too xx congrats ladies xx

Congratz! Seems were having a boy feast! lol


----------



## vickyandchick

Congrats on all the boys ladies:flower:x


----------



## Jillie89

It is Easter Sunday here, so Happy Easter everyone! Woke up to our bubble kicking away, then I saw the Easter egg arrangement my hubby had set out in the kitchen. Mummy, daddy and baby bunny lol. He will be in heaven eating majority of my share. I told him he is the one allowed to be 'eating for 2' when it comes to chocolate :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 41 KB
Views: 3


----------



## lady luck12

Hope everyone is having a cracking Easter. 
I've eaten way too much chocolate, which has made jelly tot hyper and is kicking, hitting like mad. Lush through.
Loving news with everyone's scans.

Ours had a good bill of health on Thursday too, stuck to team yellow.
Can't believe we won't see jelly tot again now until the birth. Hope midwife will arrange another one for 3wks x x x x


----------



## Leah_Marie

Hello everyone!

I've had a quick read through of what I missed while on holiday and congratulations to those of you who've found out the gender of your baby - you must be thrilled!

All well here. Babies are kicking away like mad! Back to reality now after a lovely fortnight in the US x


----------



## Jillie89

Anomoly scan in 4 hours... so nervous!


----------



## Dinah93

Can my due date be altered on the first page please? I've been moved to 28/08, apparently I OVd on CD8 this cycle hence why we had our unexpected surprise. Still a boy though! 

Midwife visit today to check my blood pressure, its been running high again although just within acceptable limits. Should be able to stay away from hospital until my regular consultant visit on Friday. Has anyone else been getting horrendous cramps in their calves when they wake up in the morning? As soon as I move at all my legs turn to rock and it's so painful!


----------



## Lauren021406

Can I be updated to September 20 and two boys please! Had a special scan done today to check for neural tube problems because my proteins levels were high in the AFP testing, but thankfully everything is good and the proteins are just high because there's two babies


----------



## cnsweeney

wow! 3 boys ! congrats:)


----------



## jessicasmum

2 more weeks until the gender scan, god this wait feels like forever!


----------



## lady luck12

How's everyone doing??
I've been having headaches again but ok.
Started to buy more things ready for Jelly tot's arrival and planning the nursery. So exciting x x x


----------



## WannaBeMummie

New to the group, due 8th Sept. My 20w+4d scan is today and I'm starting to freak out! So excited and anxious. Plan is to be team yellow, let's hope I stay that way.


----------



## loopy82

Not doing so well here, I've had a cold for two weeks that has now turned into sinusitus. Not sure I've ever felt pain like it! Am on antibiotics and feeling slightly better today, would really like to be able to take some stronger drugs though...


----------



## Dinah93

22 weeks today, only one week to my first pregnancy goal (23 weeks, first resuss date) then I can start focussing on some more positive ones. The ultimate goal I have written on my list is getting to 34 weeks.... just got to hang in there 84 more days. Went to pregnancy yoga last night which was lovely and relaxing and made me really miss how much yoga I did pre-pregnancy, so going to start up at home again during DDs naptime. Also tried a different acupuncturist as mine is on holiday this week and that went well too, very different style but she certainly relaxed me and at this point that needs to be one of my main aims as I'm driving myself loopy with worry about another preemie.


----------



## babylove x

Hi! I'm due sept 20 with a BOY another for team :blue: my daughter was also born in sept of 2011 :)


----------



## bananabump

WannabeMummie and babylove I've added you both to the list... congratulations! :) xx

Try to stay positive about being early again Dinah.. I know it's easy said than done though. I'm worried too that the same chain of events will happen this time as it did with my son, I'm just trying hard to push those worries to the back of my head xx


----------



## MommyCandice

Hey ladies glad to hear qll the gender updates. I had my 20 week ultrasound on the 16th but baby was shy so I couldnt find out what we were having, hopefully another scan soon so I can find out. 20 weeks today yay!!! Cant believe how fast the first 20 weeks have gone and im sure the next 20 will go by even faster. I have been so busy over the last week trying to get things ready for our new arrival  my oldest turned 4 on wednesday it was kinda bittersweet but as usual I cried. On easter sunday I got my son his new big boy bed and now baby can use his crib. I also switched our room with the kids as right now we are in a 2 bedroom apartment and as spacious as it is we are going to have to move. Right now money is tight so we probably wont he able to move for a yr so we are trying to utilize all space which we are doing well. So we switched rooms with the kids, my son got a new bed, we revamped my almost 3 yr old daughters toddler bed crib into a loft bed so she "got a new bed" to and we are changing my sons toddler bed crib back into a crib for little bean. We seperated the living room so we have a smaller living room but the kids have the whole other half for a play room as its huge and it is using the space and has given us more space in the bedroom for the kids. We are totally making this work and I am glad. Our room is still a disaster but I am slowly working away at it as it is a work in process since we completely downsized our room for the kids. Once we get a small storage locker things will be better till we move. We are all excited though and since the kids are still so little this place still works for now for the time being :D


----------



## Jillie89

Had our 20 week anomoly scan this week. Mixed emotions about it. I came out in tears - happiness and worry. 

Our OBGYN told us that they would tell us everything at the scan, but when we were there, the sonographer said the report would just be sent to our OBGYN and she could not tell us too much. My next appt with our OBGYN isn't until 8th May! Ages to know if everything is fine or if something is wrong :cry:

I was 20w3d on the day but baby measured in quite consistently at 19w6d with all the measurements taken. I panicked straight away. She then reassured me that a few days off was nothing to be worried about and because everything was measuring and dating the same, bub is most likely developing normally. I didn't understand any of the images she was taking even though she was saying, this is the heart, this is the spine, etc. I just wanted to know if it was all looking fine! 

The scan was meant to take 20/30 minutes... it took over an hour! Bub was face down in my pelvis and did not want to move. The sonographer tried to get bub to move so many times and I even went for a walk but bub didn't move much at all from the awkward position. So many times as soon as she went to take the image needed, bub rolled back over. Legs were clamped tight together as well, so we could not confirm gender although our OBGYN was pretty certain at our last scan. 

I just have to assume and hope that our little IVF miracle that is kicking away consistently is all ok. Still doesn't take my constant worry away though. 

I am in love with the profile pic we got and a photo of one of its little hands.
 



Attached Files:







CNS-U S 18-22 WEEKS 0089.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 3









CNS-U S 18-22 WEEKS 0087.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## cnsweeney

Jillie.. I know it's easier said than done but try not to worry! I'm sure the baby is completely fine ! And the sonographer is right .. A few days off is completely normal since the correct size is just an average of all babies at that gestational age . Yours is just a couple days below the average . Not anything to worry about :)

As for me felt peanut kick for the first time tonight ! So exciting! It's been so long since I've felt those and I wanted to cry ! Unfortunately dh was asleep but hopefully it will do it again tmw ! Lol. It did it about 10 times in a row & it's funny because I had my hand on my belly when it did it the first time and I was thinking about how I am 18 weeks today and this is about how far I was with dd when I felt her kick and boom peanut kicked my hand haha. Kinda like it was saying see! I can do it too! Lol


----------



## WDWJess

Sorry not been on much lately. Poorly with a chest infection which sucks! Been coughing for almost 2 weeks now and it's been causing my morning sickness to reappear every now and then. The constant coughing can't be nice for poor baby and my tummy is so sore! On a course of antibiotics now so will hopefully feel better soon.
Got my 20 week scan in 3 hours! Nervous and excited. Baby is kicking away right now, really hope s/he behaves!


----------



## Kezmama

Hi everyone wow look at all the boys wow..can I be added to the front page please my EDD is 5th September!!!


----------



## Dinah93

I know there is a real boy boom going on at the moment! 

Jillie as other's have said try not to worry about the size, when they come out they're not all exactly the same size, just as they won't be when they grow up. A few days out is nothing to worry about, especially if everything is in proportion. Last time my DD was at the 25th centile at 20 weeks, this time my son is actually a bit ahead on head and tummy but has skinny legs, doesn't surprise me as apparently my brother was the same way with legs at the 9th centile and the rest over 60th, he's now a 6ft 1 healthy lad who cycles competitively, so those weedy legs haven't held him back on the outside! If there was anything they thought they needed to investigate further or act upon you would be called in sooner rather than waiting for your appointment. 

At my scan last week she told me all was well, then gave me the print out that said all the body parts checked, all stated normal except limbs which said 'abnormal', I had a real freak out and went to see my consultant. Turns out she'd clicked the wrong drop down box and everything is fine, but jeez woman, how to scare a pregnant lady who is already a bag of nerves! 

Seeing my consultant again today, bp has been on the high side but not high enough that I think he'll want to up my medication. Going to push to start seeing him at least every 2 weeks, but preferably weekly from now on as I don't want to go into the cycle of admissions every week because we're not ahead of my bp rising.


----------



## bananabump

I've already added you Kezmama x


----------



## Jillie89

Dinah93 said:


> I know there is a real boy boom going on at the moment!
> 
> Jillie as other's have said try not to worry about the size, when they come out they're not all exactly the same size, just as they won't be when they grow up. A few days out is nothing to worry about, especially if everything is in proportion. Last time my DD was at the 25th centile at 20 weeks, this time my son is actually a bit ahead on head and tummy but has skinny legs, doesn't surprise me as apparently my brother was the same way with legs at the 9th centile and the rest over 60th, he's now a 6ft 1 healthy lad who cycles competitively, so those weedy legs haven't held him back on the outside! If there was anything they thought they needed to investigate further or act upon you would be called in sooner rather than waiting for your appointment.
> 
> At my scan last week she told me all was well, then gave me the print out that said all the body parts checked, all stated normal except limbs which said 'abnormal', I had a real freak out and went to see my consultant. Turns out she'd clicked the wrong drop down box and everything is fine, but jeez woman, how to scare a pregnant lady who is already a bag of nerves!
> 
> Seeing my consultant again today, bp has been on the high side but not high enough that I think he'll want to up my medication. Going to push to start seeing him at least every 2 weeks, but preferably weekly from now on as I don't want to go into the cycle of admissions every week because we're not ahead of my bp rising.

Thanks for the reassurance. We were sorta whisked out after the scan as they were running behind schedule and I never got to ask, will someone call me if anything is wrong?!?! I am just petrified of everything and the unknown.

With my PCOS I am at a greater risk of gestational diabetes, and diabetes runs in the family too. Add in family history of pre-eclampsia. My mum developed pre-eclampsia with me and I was born a bit premmie and low birth weight. Same with my brother and sisters (triplets) who were born at 29 weeks and all very low birth weigh. My blood pressure has been 120/80 throughout, but the last one it was 130/85 at 18w6d... so that rise to a not so desirable level before 20 weeks I am freaking out about. Dr is seeing me every 3/4 weeks but wish it was more. 

Hope they sort your medication out for you and you can see you consultant more frequently. :hugs:


----------



## cnsweeney

Well guys I am team PINK !!! had an amazing gender reveal party today :)


----------



## bananabump

cnsweeney said:


> Well guys I am team PINK !!! had an amazing gender reveal party today :)

Ahh congrats! Two little girls will be lovely xxx


----------



## WDWJess

cnsweeney said:


> Well guys I am team PINK !!! had an amazing gender reveal party today :)

Congratulations. We're pretty certain we're team pink too after our scan on Friday.


----------



## ashleyg

cnsweeney said:


> Well guys I am team PINK !!! had an amazing gender reveal party today :)

Congratulations! Welcome to the team! :pink:


----------



## ashleyg

My 20 weeks scan is this Thursday! I'm so excited to see her again! :happydance: Thursday can't get here fast enough!


----------



## sunshine8

Me too team pink......the ultrasound tech was not certain, but as we didn't see any boy bits and my dh saw the three lines, we are not holding back our excitement :). 

Congrats to all ladies who had their 20 week scan and have a healthy little thing growing inside, and very best to those awaiting their turn.

take care
love


----------



## Kezmama

Yeah some girls to even up our numbers xx congrats ladies xxx


----------



## pisces_sun

I am new to this group.

I am due September 7th and I am having a girl. 
I was surprised. I was convinced the whole time that she was a boy. She has a lot of boy stuff.


----------



## Buttercup84

Hi all, I don't post on here often but just a wee update: We had our anomaly scan today and it went really well, baby was wriggling like mad and the sonographer couldn't get a proper look at her spine so i'm to go back in 3 weeks. Excited to see the baby again so soon :) Oh yeah and we did find out the gender: Team pink again, our big girl is getting a little sister :happydance:


----------



## laurabe

Had my scam today but we didn't get the gender. Cord was in the way and sonogropher said though we couldn't see boy parts cos of the cord we have not to go and buy pink stuff lol

Scan was perfect, baby looking great, only thing is very low lying placenta so I have another scan at 32 weeks to check if it has been pushed up . I goog!ed this and it says it could mean cesarean. Wish I didn't Google, but I'll speak to my midwife about it when I see her in 2 weeks


----------



## cnsweeney

Thank you everyone ! :) 
I am a little nervous because a friend of mine found out she was having a girl at 15 weeks just like I did. Well she's 20 weeks now and turns out it's a boy! So I watched the DVD of my sonogram to see if I noticed anything that might be boy. I took some still shots of the video to share with you guys. Please tell me what you think ! I already bought done pink stuff and am thinking now I should wait to buy anything else until my 20 week scan on May 9th because a couple of these images worry me. Not to mention I found out the sonographer is a registered nurse but not a registered ultrasound tech ! What the heck . I didn't even know that was legal. It's one of those elective ultrasound places . And it took her forever to get just the right shot of the 'three lines' and I heard boys could in fact have those too. Hm. I think I'm just worrying myself too much.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 67.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## cnsweeney

Pic #2
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 44.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## cnsweeney

Last pic. See what I mean ?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 49.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## babylove x

congrats and welcome!! :flow:

pisces_sun - nothing wrong with a girl in boy stuff!!!!! 

My full anatomy scan is tomorrow, nervous he'll be a girl!!! lol but i'm not sure that fear will ever subside as long as he's still in my tummy. xx


----------



## loveybear

Looks like lots of girl announcements recently. :) My scan is next Tuesday. I'm so anxious for it already. I want to stay team pink but hubby wants to know. We will see.

LB


----------



## MgreenM

my scan is next WEdnesday!


----------



## bananabump

cnsweeney said:


> Last pic. See what I mean ?

Eeek I definitely see what you mean! If I was you I wouldn't buy anything else now until after your 20 week scan lol Fingers crossed she's still a girly though! That could be the cord maybe? Xx


----------



## bananabump

Congratulations on all the recent scans ladies!! I've updated the list on the front page :) 

I've got another scan tomorrow to recheck Gracies heart so fingers crossed she's a bit more cooperative this time! Xx


----------



## cnsweeney

thank you bananabump- I originally wanted a boy but after finding out it was a girl i feel i would be a little disappointed if i found out it was a boy now after getting attached to what i thought was a girl...hmm we shall see on may 9th! the agony! lol


----------



## bananabump

Scan was fine and everything is looking healthy! She's also definitely still a girl :) Loved seeing her again xxx


----------



## loveandterror

Halfway through today and now the 12th of May doesn't seem so far away anymore. Can't wait to find out what we're having :)


----------



## nlk

Bananabump so glad she's all healthy! And definitely glad she's still a girl! :haha:

Loveandterror good luck with your scan! Can't wait to hear what you're having :happydance:


----------



## ashleyg

20 week scan is tomorrow!


----------



## Naaxi

Hey ladies, sorry I've been avoiding BnB... I have a bit of a BnB addiction I am trying to kick LOL. It is nearly as bad as my fbook addiction :O LOL. Anyways, my duedate has been moved to September 20th instead of the 18th and it's a..... surprise until Sunday when I have my reveal party :rofl: But we are so excited :)

It is so fun seeing everyone find out their baby's sex :D


----------



## loveandterror

nlk said:


> Bananabump so glad she's all healthy! And definitely glad she's still a girl! :haha:
> 
> Loveandterror good luck with your scan! Can't wait to hear what you're having :happydance:

Thanks, lovely. We can't wait for the scan :blush:
Hope the little one will show us it's bits :baby:


----------



## ashleyg

Scan went perfectly! She was moving around and kept sticking her hand and foot in her mouth lol. She is 12oz and is right on track for everything! So relieved :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## purplerat

I had my 20 week scan today and baby looks great and healthy and is definitely still a girl lol x


----------



## cnsweeney

Well I got another u/s late last night at the emergency room because I had a high fever and vomiting . Still not sure what was causing it but it feels like a horrible sinus infection. I was there all night:( but I got to see the baby and confirmed she is def. a girl! Miss Aubree Elizabeth ;) and she is weighing in at 10oz and measuring perfectly for her age .


----------



## jessicasmum

Half way through! Only 4 more days until gender scan :D


----------



## Leah_Marie

20 week scan was perfect. Still having a boy and a girl and they're doing great!


----------



## lady luck12

Hello lovely ladies,
Glad to see everyone is having fab scans, and for those of you who haven't had them yet, can see you haven't got long to wait too.

I'm feeling jelly tot moving more and stronger now, but OH still can't feel it, I am quite large so maybe that's why.
Anyone have the same experience - really want to share the feel with him.
How's everyone else doing?

My hayfever is through the roof, planning for the nursery is well and truly on the go now, but the rest of the house is upside down now. 
Need to get sorted
xxx


----------



## jessicasmum

lady luck: I'm the same I'm feeling baby move a lot but I'm on the large side too so I don't think hubby will be able to feel it yet.


----------



## Lauren021406

Hi ladies! Had my anatomy scan today both boys are doing great! We saw baby a practically sitting on baby b's head it was really funny! I feel them moving like crazy!


----------



## MommyCandice

Hi ladies. I too am feeling little dominic move quite a bit now and getting stronger and I to am a bigger girl. I managed to get oh to feel it by having him push down on belly alittle as they would at scan and he was able to faintly feel through my chub to baby. Maybe have oh try that. It was so lovely that oh was able to feel


----------



## Dinah93

DH has only sort of started feeling movements this week, and I'm fairly small but have an anterior placenta. I don't think it's unusual to not feel anything from the outside until 24+ weeks.


----------



## Kezmama

I'm 22 + 5 and you can see my little mans kicks from the outside aswell as feel them now! He's my second baby and I'm a lot bigger this time x
Anyone else still experiencing morning sickness? I'm still sick every morning from 4-5am not nice, I have to take medication to make it through work :((


----------



## Tigerlilyb

Had my 22 week scan this morning, I'm on team blue :cloud9: 

He was most definitely a boy! :shock: 
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v204/Tigerlilyb/22wboyparts_zpsb35dc32b.png

Sorry I've been more of a lurker, everyone's been having their 20 week scans so much earlier than me and I've been staying away to avoid getting too antsy. Congratulations to everyone who's found out!


----------



## loveandterror

Tigerlilyb said:


> Had my 22 week scan this morning, I'm on team blue :cloud9:
> 
> He was most definitely a boy! :shock:
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v204/Tigerlilyb/22wboyparts_zpsb35dc32b.png
> 
> Sorry I've been more of a lurker, everyone's been having their 20 week scans so much earlier than me and I've been staying away to avoid getting too antsy. Congratulations to everyone who's found out!

awww! congrats :) what a great potty shot :D
i'm still waiting for my '20' week scan and it's really hard to see everyone having their scans earlier :nope:


----------



## Tigerlilyb

loveandterror said:


> awww! congrats :) what a great potty shot :D
> i'm still waiting for my '20' week scan and it's really hard to see everyone having their scans earlier :nope:

It is isn't it :blush: I'm not usually a jealous person but I see people having them at 18 weeks and go into a massive jealous huff. Pregnancy makes me awful! France seems to be the only place that routinely does them later, but I do get a 3rd tri scan to make up for it a little bit.

I hope it's not too much longer for you to wait!


----------



## MgreenM

my scan is today. So I totally understand how you ladies feel. It isn't until 2pm though...I kinda wish it were earlier...However, that does enable us to have an electrician come, checkout daycare and get stuff done around the house!


----------



## loveandterror

Tigerlilyb said:


> loveandterror said:
> 
> 
> awww! congrats :) what a great potty shot :D
> i'm still waiting for my '20' week scan and it's really hard to see everyone having their scans earlier :nope:
> 
> It is isn't it :blush: I'm not usually a jealous person but I see people having them at 18 weeks and go into a massive jealous huff. Pregnancy makes me awful! France seems to be the only place that routinely does them later, but I do get a 3rd tri scan to make up for it a little bit.
> 
> I hope it's not too much longer for you to wait!Click to expand...

neither am i, but it's hard :D i'm super impatient anyways and even my midwife thought that its sorta late.

if i was still in germany (where i'm originally from) i wouldn't have to wait this long. they also have 3 scans, but most women get more than that (pretty much every visit to the doctor, they get one...can you imagine?!!)

i don't have long to wait now..monday is THE big day :happydance:


----------



## laurabe

went for a private scan today as they couldnt tell the gendewr at my 20 week scan and i am team pink!


----------



## MgreenM

We are team :pink:! She is measuring right on track, the only thing they couldn't see were her fingers because she kept her hands fisted. But they aren't concerned and will take another look at the hands when I go for the fetal echocardiogram at the end of the month.


----------



## Ashley1021

Hi! Can I join you ladies? I'm due sept 18th with a baby boy! :)


----------



## Kobes Mummie

I'm team blue ") xx


----------



## Jillie89

Had our follow up anomoly scan appointment with our OBGYN today. Everything showed up on the scan as normal!!! I burst into tears when he told me that no abnormalities were detected and everything was all ok :happydance: Hubby was a champ and had tissues at the ready for me. Our dr was very impressed with him lol. 

Had another quick scan and bub was very active putting its hands up to its face, perfect heartrate and unlike in the anomoly scan, legs open so we checked again on gender - definitely a girl still! :cloud9:


----------



## Dinah93

MgreenM said:


> my scan is today. So I totally understand how you ladies feel. It isn't until 2pm though...I kinda wish it were earlier...However, that does enable us to have an electrician come, checkout daycare and get stuff done around the house!

Took me a minute to cotton on there... my first thought was 'why does she want an electrician at her scan?!'.

Congrats on all the lovely healthy scans yesterday ladies. 

My growth scan tomorrow, hoping all is still on track. Taking hubby to tell the consultant what for, blood pressure is at silly levels all the time now (148/110 type area!) and my vision is getting very foggy which makes focussing or driving a real challenge. He needs to put up my tablets if we're not to have another preemie. 

Have had a sore throat an ear ache for a few days now, DD really doesn't understand poorly mama and keeps telling me to 'come on!' if I read her stories too quietly!


----------



## Kezmama

Congrats ladies on all your scans xxx


----------



## bananabump

Ahh congrats on all the scans ladies and welcome Ashley! I'll update the front page now.

How's everyone feeling? It's V day for me on Sunday and I've finally got my appetite back, stopped feeling nauseous and feel like I have some energy back! We go to Spain in 7 weeks so I'm really looking forward to a nice break before the little lady makes her appearance. We're also starting to decorate her room today which is exciting! Hope you're all well xxx


----------



## loveybear

Hi ladies,

It's been a while since I posted but I have been following along as best as I can. 

Our update:
We had our 20 week scan two days ago and everything is looking great. All normal and baby looks less like a cartoon character and more like a human baby- thank goodness. We are staying team yellow for now but we did have the tech write the gender on a paper and seal in an envelope. Even so we both think we maybe saw boy parts while they were moving around and checking non-genital areas.

Did anyone have baby measuring a little big? The doctor said our baby is measuring 13 oz when they would expect around 10 oz.


----------



## cnsweeney

Mine measured 10oz at 19 weeks. I will be 20 weeks tomorrow and am getting my scan done then so we shall see.


----------



## Jillie89

Booked a 3D scan for when I am 28 weeks. So excited for that! :happydance: Over 5 long weeks to wait though...


----------



## Dinah93

Growth scan today, ridiculously nervous.


----------



## Tigerlilyb

Dinah93 said:


> Growth scan today, ridiculously nervous.

Keeping my fingers crossed that everything goes well for you :hugs: Stay down BP!


----------



## Graceyous

Had my gender scan last week - and we're on team :blue:!

Bit miffed that we didn't get given the actual potty shot picture - got 4 pics - 2 of babys face and 2 of his little foot. Which are lovely but as it was a gender scan wouldn't you think one of them would have been the potty shot! I was so flustered I didn't look at pics til we were home :dohh: and I'm sure they don't save them so I couldn't do anything about it. Would have been nice for little fellas memory box.


----------



## WDWJess

Congratulations on all the recent scans, can't be many left to have theirs now? It's exciting that the next thing we'll all start celebrating is v-day!

Has anybody started noticing awake/sleep patterns with their lo's yet? I notice lots of kicking throughout the day but for the last 4 days I have been woken up by very aggressive kicks anytime between 5.30 and 6.30am! Then I get the same aggressive kicks again in the evening sometime between 9.30 and 11.00pm.

She has some strong legs on her that's for sure!


----------



## laurabe

ive been noticing kicks approx 4pm and 1030pm the last couple of days


----------



## WDWJess

Just experienced my daily evening kicks :D


----------



## laurabe

its such a sweet feeling isnt it ? 

also good seeing my ticker get past the halfway mark.! Still dont think its properly registered in my brain that I will have a baby daughter in a few months!


----------



## WDWJess

This is the best part of pregnancy. Past the exhaustion and morning sickness, feeling baby kick but without it being too uncomfortable yet. Feeling incredibly happy right now.


----------



## nlk

WDWJess said:


> This is the best part of pregnancy. Past the exhaustion and morning sickness, feeling baby kick but without it being too uncomfortable yet. Feeling incredibly happy right now.

I agree! I feel really good at the minute. And starting to enjoy being pregnant for the first time really!!!


----------



## Dinah93

Hi all. BP was very high yesterday (150/114) so they've upped my tablets, but it can take 2 weeks for the dose change to have effect on these new ones. Bit worrying. Little man's growth has slowed, but still in the normal range, so just got to keep on and hope for the best. Another growth scan in 2 weeks.


----------



## WDWJess

Dinah93 said:


> Hi all. BP was very high yesterday (150/114) so they've upped my tablets, but it can take 2 weeks for the dose change to have effect on these new ones. Bit worrying. Little man's growth has slowed, but still in the normal range, so just got to keep on and hope for the best. Another growth scan in 2 weeks.

Hope the increase on tablets takes effect real soon. Keeping everything crossed for your next growth scan, sure your little is doing just fine :hugs:


----------



## cnsweeney

Got my 20 week u/s yesterday and she is measuring at 11oz . So she has gained 1 oz in the past week  she seemed very healthy to the u/s tech .. All 4 chambers of her heart,brain looks good, both kidneys are there, etc. my first daughter had a big head . This one has a little head. Lol. I am thankful since we are going to try for a vbac this time . Haha. We set up our registry at baby's r us today.. That was fun:) and tonight we got three of 4 walls in the nursery painted :) the other wall is going to be a striped accent wall. Can't wait to have it all done!


----------



## cnsweeney

Also.. Last night she was kicking like crazy and dh finally got to really feel her . We can even see her kicks now :) I love it !


----------



## Kezmama

It's amazing feeling our bubbas move isn't it!!! My little man kicks after dinner for a few hours then from 6am onwards he's very active x


----------



## cnsweeney

So as I'm walking out my door today to head to our parents houses for Mother's Day festivities I fall down the front porch steps :( it's only 2 steps but I didn't everything in my power to not fall forward on the baby or anything like that so my poor left leg twisted in all kinds of directions . I was trying to fall backwards . Well my leg tucked in underneath me and I landed in a sitting down position on top of my left foot . My knee got all scraped up and my ankle was just in excruciating pain. There was a nice gash on the top of my foot and it immediately started swelling on top. Dh nursed me up but I can't really walk on it or put weight on it. I have it elevated and I iced it earlier. Can't bend it in any direction or move my toes :( & after being sick last week and going to the hospital I would really hate to go sit there again :( me and this baby have been through so many ailments together already ! Lol.


----------



## Bellybump89

cnsweeney said:


> So as I'm walking out my door today to head to our parents houses for Mother's Day festivities I fall down the front porch steps :( it's only 2 steps but I didn't everything in my power to not fall forward on the baby or anything like that so my poor left leg twisted in all kinds of directions . I was trying to fall backwards . Well my leg tucked in underneath me and I landed in a sitting down position on top of my left foot . My knee got all scraped up and my ankle was just in excruciating pain. There was a nice gash on the top of my foot and it immediately started swelling on top. Dh nursed me up but I can't really walk on it or put weight on it. I have it elevated and I iced it earlier. Can't bend it in any direction or move my toes :( & after being sick last week and going to the hospital I would really hate to go sit there again :( me and this baby have been through so many ailments together already ! Lol.

Oh no !! I hope you feel better ASAP and your ankle is ok :flower:


----------



## WDWJess

Hope you're not in too much pain now you've had time to rest it. Get better soon x


----------



## Kezmama

You really need to get your ankle checked out honey xxxx


----------



## cnsweeney

Thanks ladies :) I have an appt with an orthopedic doctor today. I'm sure it's sprained or fractured. Meaning I will most likely need a boot. Every pregnant woman's dream! Lol


----------



## Lauren021406

cnsweeney said:


> So as I'm walking out my door today to head to our parents houses for Mother's Day festivities I fall down the front porch steps :( it's only 2 steps but I didn't everything in my power to not fall forward on the baby or anything like that so my poor left leg twisted in all kinds of directions . I was trying to fall backwards . Well my leg tucked in underneath me and I landed in a sitting down position on top of my left foot . My knee got all scraped up and my ankle was just in excruciating pain. There was a nice gash on the top of my foot and it immediately started swelling on top. Dh nursed me up but I can't really walk on it or put weight on it. I have it elevated and I iced it earlier. Can't bend it in any direction or move my toes :( & after being sick last week and going to the hospital I would really hate to go sit there again :( me and this baby have been through so many ailments together already ! Lol.





Feel better and get it checked! I rolled my ankle last Monday and finally got it checked and it still hurts! It's the worst when your pregnant and have a toddler!!


----------



## jessicasmum

hi can you update on first post please? we had gender scan last Wednesday and we are team :pink: again!! so a bit of a shock because we really thought a boy.


----------



## Naaxi

Popping in to say hello :) How are you all feeling? :)


----------



## cnsweeney

Well looks like it's sprained pretty badly so I'm in a boot for now . Fun stuff! Lol


----------



## cnsweeney

jessicasmum said:


> hi can you update on first post please? we had gender scan last Wednesday and we are team :pink: again!! so a bit of a shock because we really thought a boy.

Congrats on the baby girl! Even though I'm sure you got used to the thought of a boy. Are you handling it okay? I personally know gender disappointment is a real thing . But it does go away ! It def. did for me .. Can't wait for little sister to make her arrival ;)


----------



## loveandterror

Good morning baby mommas and baby mommas to be :)
We FINALLY had our 20 week anatomy scan yesterday (21w5d)
Everything is looking great and as I already predicted....
We are expecting a beautiful
GIIIIIIIRL :cloud9::baby::kiss:

We couldn't be more excited and naturally we went straight into town afterwards to buy ALL the pink stuff we could get our hands on haha

https://i57.tinypic.com/11huneu.jpg

:blush:


----------



## jessicasmum

cnsweeney said:


> jessicasmum said:
> 
> 
> hi can you update on first post please? we had gender scan last Wednesday and we are team :pink: again!! so a bit of a shock because we really thought a boy.
> 
> Congrats on the baby girl! Even though I'm sure you got used to the thought of a boy. Are you handling it okay? I personally know gender disappointment is a real thing . But it does go away ! It def. did for me .. Can't wait for little sister to make her arrival ;)Click to expand...

Thank you :D Yeah I'm handling it ok, I wouldn't say I'm disappointed it's just getting use to picturing a second girl, it felt weird when I was looking at girl baby clothes on the internet yesterday after recently looking at the boys, it just goes to show all the gender guessing doesn't make a difference in the end :) I'm just glad that when she is here and healthy because we had a scare after my gender scan and I was rushed for an emergency appendix removal and there is/was a risk to baby.


----------



## Dinah93

So tired! DD didn't go to sleep until 11.50 last night! No idea why, but then I woke at 3.15 for the loo and didn't get back to sleep for an hour and a half, and then DD woke for the day at 5.10. Far, far too tired. Can hardly function today. 

BP still high, doctor nearly doubled my tablets my email yesterday, so far still hasn't brought it down which confuses me.


----------



## bananabump

Aww congratulations Loveandterror and jessicasmum! Just updated the front page :)

Hope everyone is well xxx


----------



## jessicasmum

bananabump said:


> Aww congratulations Loveandterror and jessicasmum! Just updated the front page :)
> 
> Hope everyone is well xxx

Thank you :D and thank you for updating :)


----------



## loveandterror

bananabump said:


> Aww congratulations Loveandterror and jessicasmum! Just updated the front page :)
> 
> Hope everyone is well xxx

Thanks, bananabump. Can you change my EDD to Sept. 17th?! :)


----------



## vickyandchick

Had our anatomy scan yesterday and baby is quite clearly a little boy:cloud9::blue:


----------



## Jillie89

24 weeks! :happydance: Spent V day at a beautiful wedding with friends and people commenting on how excited they were for us and my 'cute baby bump'. Keep growing strong our little bubble!


----------



## jessicasmum

vickyandchick said:


> Had our anatomy scan yesterday and baby is quite clearly a little boy:cloud9::blue:

Congratulations on finding out your team :blue: :)


----------



## StarBrites

I haven't been back to this group in a long time! Just wanted to update that we are team pink :)


----------



## WDWJess

Just realised it's my v day today! Where is time going?!


----------



## Jokerette

Happy V-day WDWJess!!!

I'm sitting here at my desk feeling tons of kicks today! I love it!!!


----------



## cnsweeney

I don't mean to sound stupid but what is this v-day you all are referring to?


----------



## babylove x

I cannot believe how fast time is flying, EVEN though some days I feel I will be pregnant forever. :haha:

How is everyone?

I am so over my shot immune system, I dont usually get sick, and when I do its a mere cold, but when im pregnant I catch EVERYTHING. :(


----------



## Jokerette

oh feel better soon!1 :(


----------



## WDWJess

cnsweeney said:


> I don't mean to sound stupid but what is this v-day you all are referring to?

You don't sound stupid :hugs: When you reach 24 weeks doctors will use medical intervention to try and save your baby if born prematurely after 24 weeks gestation. Any time before 24 weeks and many doctors will not see the foetus as being viable so may not try and save.

This link might explain it a bit better..... https://www.koolmami.com/baby-blog/2012/03/29/24-weeks-pregnant-its-v-day-viability-day-in-pregnancy


----------



## cnsweeney

Ohhhh I see. Yes I knew that but never referred to it as v-day lol. Looks like I have a little over 2 weeks until v day! :) lol
2 friends of mine had gender reveal parties this past weekend and both are having girls. I don't feel so outnumbered now! Lol


----------



## Buttercup84

babylove x said:


> I cannot believe how fast time is flying, EVEN though some days I feel I will be pregnant forever. :haha:
> 
> How is everyone?
> 
> I am so over my shot immune system, I dont usually get sick, and when I do its a mere cold, but when im pregnant I catch EVERYTHING. :(

I hear ya this pregnancy is flying by for me! With my first dd I felt like every milestone took forever lol, I guess I was more wrapped up in pregnancy/baby prep then whereas this time I'm occupied with looking after my toddler and our impending house move! Hope you feel better soon, its tough being ill and pregnant especially if you can't take meds you usually would.
I'm 24 weeks 1 day now so joining the v day club a day late lol!


----------



## pisces_sun

Florence in 3D at 24 weeks
 



Attached Files:







10313091_275283179309913_3864137152947375541_n.jpg
File size: 13.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## babylove x

Buttercup84 said:


> babylove x said:
> 
> 
> I cannot believe how fast time is flying, EVEN though some days I feel I will be pregnant forever. :haha:
> 
> How is everyone?
> 
> I am so over my shot immune system, I dont usually get sick, and when I do its a mere cold, but when im pregnant I catch EVERYTHING. :(
> 
> I hear ya this pregnancy is flying by for me! With my first dd I felt like every milestone took forever lol, I guess I was more wrapped up in pregnancy/baby prep then whereas this time I'm occupied with looking after my toddler and our impending house move! Hope you feel better soon, its tough being ill and pregnant especially if you can't take meds you usually would.
> I'm 24 weeks 1 day now so joining the v day club a day late lol!Click to expand...

Gosh ive got such mixed emotions about second pregnancy lol I thought itd be alot more chill and in a sense it is cause time is flying! But, we do now have toddlers to care for!! Good luck with your move !!!! Dh better make that easy for ya this time ;)


----------



## MommyCandice

Hi ladies. Hope you are all doing wonderful. I cant believe how fast this pregnancy seems to be going, but I guess it feels faster when you have a 3 and 4 yr old to contend to. So excited that in 2 days it will be Vday!!! The kids are going to the trailer with my mom and step dad this weekend so I am looking forward to starting to wash lo's clothes and getting them put into his dresser and beginning to get things organized for him. Hoping soon to find that perfect outfit for him to come home from hospital in. I am the type of person to have everything all ready early so like to have my hospital ready by 30 weeks well atleast his bag lol and as much of mine as possible and then check and recheck it once a week till its time :) I cant believe how excited I am already. I feel already at that uncomfy point lately I think due to the hot weather. I feel like im dying quite often lol


----------



## Dinah93

Another growth scan today. Looking forward to seeing the little man again, but I really wish they could say as they go along 'this measurement looks fine' rather than wait until the print out after its all over, I'd love to be able to enjoy seeing him instead of just wanting to hear the results. Taking my dad, he's so excited bless him as he's not been to an ultrasound with either this baby or DD.


----------



## Kezmama

pisces_sun said:


> Florence in 3D at 24 weeks

Very cute :flower:


----------



## Kezmama

Dinah93 said:


> Another growth scan today. Looking forward to seeing the little man again, but I really wish they could say as they go along 'this measurement looks fine' rather than wait until the print out after its all over, I'd love to be able to enjoy seeing him instead of just wanting to hear the results. Taking my dad, he's so excited bless him as he's not been to an ultrasound with either this baby or DD.

Good luck :hugs:


----------



## Dinah93

Growth scan went well! Sonographer was a stroppy thing and my dad barely saw anything, but the most important thing is he's measuring well for his dates, I have plenty of fluid etc, hopefully my consultant will see me in the morning and say 'come back in 2 weeks' - when I would be the most pregnant I've ever been (by 24 hours, but still!). So happy right now. Blood pressure has even been lower today than it has been in about a month.


----------



## bananabump

Dinah93 said:


> Growth scan went well! Sonographer was a stroppy thing and my dad barely saw anything, but the most important thing is he's measuring well for his dates, I have plenty of fluid etc, hopefully my consultant will see me in the morning and say 'come back in 2 weeks' - when I would be the most pregnant I've ever been (by 24 hours, but still!). So happy right now. Blood pressure has even been lower today than it has been in about a month.

Brilliant news all round then! :) xx


----------



## bananabump

Sorry I haven't been on much lately but my internet is really playing up! Finally got someone coming out to look at it tomorrow though. I've updated the front page.. Hope everyone is well xxx


----------



## Buttercup84

Fab news Dinah, hope little man continues to thrive in there and stay put as long as possible for you :) I was the total opposite end of the spectrum with my first DD, she was 12 days late and only arrived then as I was induced! Hoping this one arrives of her own accord a little earlier but not too early of course :flower:
I booked a 4D scan for 21st June when i'll be 28 weeks, so excited to see her little face :happydance: They have HD live included in all their scans too (most places round here charge extra for that) so that should be neat to see :)


----------



## Kezmama

Dinah93 said:


> Growth scan went well! Sonographer was a stroppy thing and my dad barely saw anything, but the most important thing is he's measuring well for his dates, I have plenty of fluid etc, hopefully my consultant will see me in the morning and say 'come back in 2 weeks' - when I would be the most pregnant I've ever been (by 24 hours, but still!). So happy right now. Blood pressure has even been lower today than it has been in about a month.

Awesome news xxx


----------



## MgreenM

For those of you due earlier in the month, I have a question. Can your hubby/partner feel the kicks from the outside? If so, when did that start? Last night, baby girl was REALLY kicking hard, I thought I might feel it from the outside, but then I thought, maybe it's in my head - feeling it from the outside.


----------



## Kezmama

MgreenM said:


> For those of you due earlier in the month, I have a question. Can your hubby/partner feel the kicks from the outside? If so, when did that start? Last night, baby girl was REALLY kicking hard, I thought I might feel it from the outside, but then I thought, maybe it's in my head - feeling it from the outside.

Hi I'm 25 weeks 2 days my hubby has felt baby move from outside since about 21-22 weeks x this is my second baby x:happydance:


----------



## Kezmama

Excited that we have confirmed our csection day our baby boy will be born August 27th..puts us at 38 + 5 :))


----------



## Buttercup84

MgreenM said:


> For those of you due earlier in the month, I have a question. Can your hubby/partner feel the kicks from the outside? If so, when did that start? Last night, baby girl was REALLY kicking hard, I thought I might feel it from the outside, but then I thought, maybe it's in my head - feeling it from the outside.

I think he theoretically could as I definitely can but, like her big sister, she stops kicking/moving when anyone else other than me tries to feel her lol!


----------



## MgreenM

I wanted to holler for him to come in the room and try to feel...but my in-laws are here visiting and I really didn't want them to hear all the commotion...they are SUPER excitable and I actually limit what we tell them because we will get a million questions. So I held back...it was hard, I was so excited by how strong the kicks were! 

It's terrible though, my in-laws won't let me do anything, are treating me like I am a porcelain doll and am going to break and stuff we have bought/are doing isn't good enough! It's been a very rough weekend. It's gotten to the point where I have yelled at them. Luckily, I think they are chalking it all up to hormones (even though that's not what it is!). It's a good thing I am not easily excitable because they keep talking about all the stuff with husband when he was born because he was a premie and had a lot of issues. What they don't get: I am an occupational therapist, I work in a hospital and have a tremendous amount of experience with babies and children with special needs as well as typically developing children. Whatever cards we get delt, is what we have and DH and I will be able to take care of it and we will be fine.

sorry, needed to vent a little. Thanks for listening!


----------



## Jillie89

Anyone's morning sickness coming back? The past week I have been nauseated at all different times of the day and then today at 4pm I barely made it to the bathroom to vomit. Was not very nice... 

On the upside - our pram was delivered today!!!


----------



## pisces_sun

I am due the day after you are and my morning sickness has also come back out of the blue. I was worried I had a stomach ulcer or something :o


----------



## BabsJ

Hello there all. :) 26 weeks today and my baby boy has been quite active. When I'm at home during the day, I can feel him often now. Not that much at work, cause I'm always so busy moving about.
I think the little bugger has moved up a bit, cause my bump isn't that round anymore but seems to be moving up! So envious at women with nice round bumps!:blush:


----------



## Jokerette

Im 24+2 and my husband has been able to feel tiny movements for a couple weeks, with a couple bigger ones this past weekend. I feel lots of movements when I am laying on my side. I LOVE it!!!!


----------



## cnsweeney

I have been feeling baby move since 17-18 weeks. Dh started feeling it around 20 weeks . Her kicks are very strong. My stomach looks like it's doing the wave sometimes . Especially when I'm lying flat on my back . Has anyone else been having sciatic pains or lower abdominal pains when moving too quickly ? I had it in the first tri but they seem worse now.. Like I can't breathe when I have them :/ also.. I didn't have Braxton hicks in my first pregnancy nor did I ever experience labor. She was a c section planned at the last minute because she was breeched . Therefore I have no idea what a Braxton hicks feels like.. Anyone care to share their experience with them ?


----------



## Kezmama

Jillie89 said:


> Anyone's morning sickness coming back? The past week I have been nauseated at all different times of the day and then today at 4pm I barely made it to the bathroom to vomit. Was not very nice...
> 
> On the upside - our pram was delivered today!!!

I'm still on medication for my sickness :cry:


----------



## MommyCandice

cnsweeney said:


> I have been feeling baby move since 17-18 weeks. Dh started feeling it around 20 weeks . Her kicks are very strong. My stomach looks like it's doing the wave sometimes . Especially when I'm lying flat on my back . Has anyone else been having sciatic pains or lower abdominal pains when moving too quickly ? I had it in the first tri but they seem worse now.. Like I can't breathe when I have them :/ also.. I didn't have Braxton hicks in my first pregnancy nor did I ever experience labor. She was a c section planned at the last minute because she was breeched . Therefore I have no idea what a Braxton hicks feels like.. Anyone care to share their experience with them ?

I second the pain when moving to fast. Sometimes its enough that I have to hold that area till it goes away. Not nice at all.


----------



## nlk

cnsweeney said:


> I have been feeling baby move since 17-18 weeks. Dh started feeling it around 20 weeks . Her kicks are very strong. My stomach looks like it's doing the wave sometimes . Especially when I'm lying flat on my back . Has anyone else been having sciatic pains or lower abdominal pains when moving too quickly ? I had it in the first tri but they seem worse now.. Like I can't breathe when I have them :/ also.. I didn't have Braxton hicks in my first pregnancy nor did I ever experience labor. She was a c section planned at the last minute because she was breeched . Therefore I have no idea what a Braxton hicks feels like.. Anyone care to share their experience with them ?

I've had Braxton hicks for a few weeks now, and it just feels like my whole belly goes rock hard for about 30 seconds at a time. It's uncomfortable, and if it happens when I'm walking around then I need to stand still and wait for it to go. I wouldn't say they were painful, though...just uncomfortable.

It might be that the pain is just a growth spurt, and your muscles are struggling to keep up. Try to move slowly. Also, are you sleeping with a pillow under your belly? I find that I get quite strong pains in the morning if I haven't, which I'm guessing is because my muscles have had to do all the supporting of baby throughout the night. Might be worth a try?

Hope it eases for you soon :hugs:


----------



## cnsweeney

nlk said:


> cnsweeney said:
> 
> 
> I have been feeling baby move since 17-18 weeks. Dh started feeling it around 20 weeks . Her kicks are very strong. My stomach looks like it's doing the wave sometimes . Especially when I'm lying flat on my back . Has anyone else been having sciatic pains or lower abdominal pains when moving too quickly ? I had it in the first tri but they seem worse now.. Like I can't breathe when I have them :/ also.. I didn't have Braxton hicks in my first pregnancy nor did I ever experience labor. She was a c section planned at the last minute because she was breeched . Therefore I have no idea what a Braxton hicks feels like.. Anyone care to share their experience with them ?
> 
> I've had Braxton hicks for a few weeks now, and it just feels like my whole belly goes rock hard for about 30 seconds at a time. It's uncomfortable, and if it happens when I'm walking around then I need to stand still and wait for it to go. I wouldn't say they were painful, though...just uncomfortable.
> 
> It might be that the pain is just a growth spurt, and your muscles are struggling to keep up. Try to move slowly. Also, are you sleeping with a pillow under your belly? I find that I get quite strong pains in the morning if I haven't, which I'm guessing is because my muscles have had to do all the supporting of baby throughout the night. Might be worth a try?
> 
> Hope it eases for you soon :hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you :) I don't think I've had Braxton hicks yet then. & it's weird about the muscles growing thing because I've had a full term pregnancy before without any of these pains. I know each time is different but I think they would know what to do more this time than last time ! Haha . I'm also thinking that having a c section might have messed up my lower abdominal muscles so maybe that is why. since they've been surgically stitched back together and all that they may actually be tighter than before . Hmm.. I will try the pillow under my belly though ! Hope your Braxton hicks ease up on you some.

Another question for all of you: anyone have a vbac before? I'm going for one this time or going to try to at least. I guess it's always a fear that you will hemorrhage or your incision will come back open. I don't want another c section but those fears are driving me crazy . Am I being over reactive ? The doc tells me it's fine since my c section was almost 6 yrs ago and I only had one and was fairly young . But has anyone had any issues with a vbac ? Or know someone that has? Just want to discuss all of this with the doc :)


----------



## loopy82

cnsweeney said:


> nlk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnsweeney said:
> 
> 
> I have been feeling baby move since 17-18 weeks. Dh started feeling it around 20 weeks . Her kicks are very strong. My stomach looks like it's doing the wave sometimes . Especially when I'm lying flat on my back . Has anyone else been having sciatic pains or lower abdominal pains when moving too quickly ? I had it in the first tri but they seem worse now.. Like I can't breathe when I have them :/ also.. I didn't have Braxton hicks in my first pregnancy nor did I ever experience labor. She was a c section planned at the last minute because she was breeched . Therefore I have no idea what a Braxton hicks feels like.. Anyone care to share their experience with them ?
> 
> I've had Braxton hicks for a few weeks now, and it just feels like my whole belly goes rock hard for about 30 seconds at a time. It's uncomfortable, and if it happens when I'm walking around then I need to stand still and wait for it to go. I wouldn't say they were painful, though...just uncomfortable.
> 
> It might be that the pain is just a growth spurt, and your muscles are struggling to keep up. Try to move slowly. Also, are you sleeping with a pillow under your belly? I find that I get quite strong pains in the morning if I haven't, which I'm guessing is because my muscles have had to do all the supporting of baby throughout the night. Might be worth a try?
> 
> Hope it eases for you soon :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you :) I don't think I've had Braxton hicks yet then. & it's weird about the muscles growing thing because I've had a full term pregnancy before without any of these pains. I know each time is different but I think they would know what to do more this time than last time ! Haha . I'm also thinking that having a c section might have messed up my lower abdominal muscles so maybe that is why. since they've been surgically stitched back together and all that they may actually be tighter than before . Hmm.. I will try the pillow under my belly though ! Hope your Braxton hicks ease up on you some.
> 
> Another question for all of you: anyone have a vbac before? I'm going for one this time or going to try to at least. I guess it's always a fear that you will hemorrhage or your incision will come back open. I don't want another c section but those fears are driving me crazy . Am I being over reactive ? The doc tells me it's fine since my c section was almost 6 yrs ago and I only had one and was fairly young . But has anyone had any issues with a vbac ? Or know someone that has? Just want to discuss all of this with the doc :)Click to expand...

I've not had a VBAC but am hoping for one. I've not heard of haemorrhaging being a particular issue with VBACs and the risk of scar rupture is actually quite low for most. To put it in perspective the risk of cord prolapse or placental abruption is 1 in 100 and this can happen to any woman but doesn't make you considered high risk, the risk of scar rupture is around 1 in 200 so half the risk of those other conditions. Also, from what I've read the vast majority of scar ruptures aren't actually catastrophic and can be relatively minor.


----------



## cnsweeney

I'm a hypochondriac haha so thank you for putting my mind at ease some !


----------



## lady luck12

Hi Ladies, havent been on here much lately but think I've caught up with all your news.

As for me, went for appt with midwife and I'm measuring 2 weeks bigger than I am, which means I'll get to have another scan - can't wait.
Got a blood test Friday to see if I have diabetes linked with pregnancy. 3hrs in the hospital.
Jelly tot is getting busier now, and OH can feel some movement but not always, getting stronger though xxx


----------



## MommyCandice

So just got back from my ob appointment. Baby is healthy and growing well. I have finally gained a few pounds. I have to go for my gd test in 3 weeks and see him again on june 26. They are going to tie my tubes like I asked and the date is set for sept 10th at 730 am so glad to finally have a date!!!


----------



## Buttercup84

I've been getting BH for quite a while with this pregnancy, definitely before 12 weeks. They're usually not enough to stop me in my tracks but they can be uncomfortable. I got them with my last pregnancy aswell but not til later on, still had to be induced at 11 days past my due date though!
Anyone else feel like they're carrying really low? All her movements are low down in my bump and I need the loo pretty much all the time lol!


----------



## RaspberryK

Hi ladies, just wanted to let you all know I'm still following you. And I got my bfp yesterday morning. 
Xx


----------



## WDWJess

RaspberryK said:


> Hi ladies, just wanted to let you all know I'm still following you. And I got my bfp yesterday morning.
> Xx

RaspberryK that's fantastic news, so happy for you :happydance:


----------



## Tigerlilyb

RaspberryK said:


> Hi ladies, just wanted to let you all know I'm still following you. And I got my bfp yesterday morning.
> Xx

So happy for you! Stay sticky little rainbow!


----------



## RaspberryK

Thank you &#9829;


----------



## loopy82

RaspberryK said:


> Hi ladies, just wanted to let you all know I'm still following you. And I got my bfp yesterday morning.
> Xx

Congratulations! That's fantastic news :happydance:


----------



## cnsweeney

RaspberryK said:


> Hi ladies, just wanted to let you all know I'm still following you. And I got my bfp yesterday morning.
> Xx

That's great news! Congratulations!


----------



## bananabump

RaspberryK said:


> Hi ladies, just wanted to let you all know I'm still following you. And I got my bfp yesterday morning.
> Xx

Congratulations! That's fab news :) xxx


----------



## RaspberryK

Thank you everyone. Xx


----------



## jessicasmum

RaspberryK said:


> Hi ladies, just wanted to let you all know I'm still following you. And I got my bfp yesterday morning.
> Xx

Great news, congratulations :D


----------



## jessicasmum

Yay it's V-day for me today :D


----------



## RaspberryK

Thank you and happy v day xx


----------



## lady luck12

RaspberryK said:


> Thank you everyone. Xx

Fantastic news xxx


----------



## jessicasmum

RaspberryK said:


> Thank you and happy v day xx

Thank you :)


----------



## loopy82

Third tri today! :thumbup:


----------



## bananabump

loopy82 said:


> Third tri today! :thumbup:

Yay :) Third tri for me tomorrow x


----------



## Jokerette

Raspberry that's such great news!!!


----------



## Jokerette

Wait. Wait, wait... How can some September stars be at 3rd trimester already!? This is going by so fast!!!


----------



## Bellybump89

I always thought third tri was 28 weeks :/


----------



## loopy82

Well I'm third tri either way ;) my dates say I'm 27 weeks and the hospital dates say I'm 28.


----------



## Dinah93

Third tri is 27 weeks in the UK at least, done places say 28 or 26 though.


----------



## Leah_Marie

Noah Finley born May 31st 2014 at 07.14 weighing 620 grams

Lila Seraphina born May 31st 2014 at 07.15 weighing 595 grams


----------



## loopy82

Leah_Marie said:


> Noah Finley born May 31st 2014 at 07.14 weighing 620 grams
> 
> Lila Seraphina born May 31st 2014 at 07.15 weighing 595 grams

Oh my goodness! How are they doing? You were about 25 weeks weren't you?


----------



## bananabump

Leah_Marie said:


> Noah Finley born May 31st 2014 at 07.14 weighing 620 grams
> 
> Lila Seraphina born May 31st 2014 at 07.15 weighing 595 grams

Oh wow congratulations! How are you all doing? Xx


----------



## loveandterror

Leah_Marie said:


> Noah Finley born May 31st 2014 at 07.14 weighing 620 grams
> 
> Lila Seraphina born May 31st 2014 at 07.15 weighing 595 grams

holy wow!
congrats!!!!
isn't that a bit early or is that normal for a twin pregnancy?:shrug:


----------



## Dinah93

I've said it on facebook but I'll say it again here, congratulations on the arrival of Noah and Lila. I hope their nicu stay is as uneventful as possible and you have them home with you before you know it. Is there a reason they've made such an early appearance?


----------



## Buttercup84

Congrats Leah! Hope your two little ones are doing well and grow healthy and strong so they can be home with you soon :flower:
Congrats Raspberry on the BFP :D


----------



## RaspberryK

Leah I hope your tiny bundles are doing well! Xx


----------



## Leah_Marie

Hi ladies.

Thank you all for the lovely messages you've sent.

It certainly has been a whirlwind few days so forgive me if this post is a little all over the place and if I am absent for a little while. 

It is bittersweet that I have been able to announce the arrival of Noah and Lila. Born at 25 weeks and 1 day, they certainly took us by surprise yesterday morning. I had a placental abruption and so after an emergency c-section, two tiny little cries emerged from our tiny little babies. Both are in the neonatal intensive care unit (NICU) and are currently ventilated. They are doing as well as can be expected for now but we know we have an extremely long road ahead of us and although we are trying not to think about that too much, naturally it is difficult not to. 

Again, thank you all for your kind and loving messages. I send love and warm wishes to you all and I won't be a stranger, I promise.

Until next time ladies xx


----------



## Dinah93

Wow what a shock. I'm thrilled they got them out in time though. To cry on their own is a good sign you have some fighters on your hands. Looking forward to seeing a picture of your gorgeous twins x


----------



## WDWJess

Oh Leah it sounds like you have 2 strong fighters there. Will be thinking of you, try and keep us updated as and when you can. :hugs:


----------



## Tigerlilyb

Leah I'm so relieved to hear your little ones are out safely, thank goodness! They sound like strong little fighters. 


I've just gotten back from the midwife and I'm sort of on bedrest - no shopping, no standing for long periods like in the kitchen while cooking, at least 2 hours laying down during the day. This sounds like heaven til you have a toddler to look after too and nobody to give you a hand! OH doesn't get home til 7pm most days and we have no friends or family who live nearby. Sigh.

Basically my little sir keeps engaging and popping out again which is softening my cervix a lot. It's still closed but slightly shorter than she'd hope. So worried now.


----------



## RaspberryK

Oh tigerlily that must be tough, I must ask though how she knew? Did she do an internal? I didn't think they were routine until sweeps after due date and in labour. Xx


----------



## Tigerlilyb

In France we get an internal check every month from 3 months onwards. The risks are tiny and the reassurance is wonderful, I don't know why it's not more common practice in England! I also get my bloods done every month since I'm not immune to toxoplasmosis, it does feel a bit overbearing sometimes but better safe than sorry.


----------



## WDWJess

Sorry to hear you are going through this tigerlily it must be scary. Sounds like its a good job you're living in France! X


----------



## Kezmama

Leah_Marie said:


> Noah Finley born May 31st 2014 at 07.14 weighing 620 grams
> 
> Lila Seraphina born May 31st 2014 at 07.15 weighing 595 grams

Wow congrats I hope both babies stay strong and grow xxx


----------



## Jokerette

Wow Leah, I'm so glad they were able to get the babies out safely... how scary for you having an abruption! I am so glad you are okay too.

Take care of yourself and those babies <3 Keep us posted. Any photos of the little bundles of joy yet?


----------



## cnsweeney

wow Leah ! prayers with you and those babies. I am confident they will grow and progress just fine and will be home with you in no time:)


----------



## cnsweeney

sorry I haven't been on much lately guys. I guess we are all just at that point in pregnancy where we are just doing things to help pass time until baby arrives .lol. speaking of which.. I have opened a shop on Etsy. right now there is one item for sale and it is an embellished custom lettering for your little ones nursery. I mainly direct this to my mommy to be's of little girls as it is a girly piece :) or for moms of little girls already. I made one for my miss Aubree's room and hope you guys like it as much as I do. I can make any size you need.. I used 18 inch height by 16 inch width. you can also choose the colors you would like. I figured who better than my babyandbump friends to mention this to?! lol. unfortunately at this time I do not ship internationally so only orders placed within the united states,please ;) I will be posting other items soon such as custom painted wood lettering which I am making for my oldest daughters room and tutu's for newborns for those newborn photography sessions (so cute!) with matching headbands :) sorry to ramble...hope everyone is doing well! I for one am starting to experience heartburn and it stinks.

here is the link to my etsy shop,go check it out ! :)
https://www.etsy.com/shop/CharmingChassys?ref=search_shop_redirect


----------



## cnsweeney

sorry I haven't been on much lately guys. I guess we are all just at that point in pregnancy where we are just doing things to help pass time until baby arrives .lol. speaking of which.. I have opened a shop on Etsy. right now there is one item for sale and it is an embellished custom lettering for your little ones nursery. I mainly direct this to my mommy to be's of little girls as it is a girly piece :) or for moms of little girls already. I made one for my miss Aubree's nursery and hope you guys like it as much as I do. I can make any size you need.. I used 18 inch height by 16 inch width. you can also choose the colors you would like. I figured who better than my babyandbump friends to mention this to?! lol. unfortunately at this time I do not ship internationally so only orders placed within the united states,please ;) I will be posting other items soon such as custom painted wood lettering which I am making for my oldest daughters room and tutu's for newborns for those newborn photography sessions (so cute!) with matching headbands :) sorry to ramble...hope everyone is doing well! I for one am starting to experience heartburn and it stinks.

here is the link to my etsy shop,go check it out ! :)
https://www.etsy.com/shop/CharmingChassys?ref=search_shop_redirect


----------



## jessicasmum

cnsweeney said:


> sorry I haven't been on much lately guys. I guess we are all just at that point in pregnancy where we are just doing things to help pass time until baby arrives .lol. speaking of which.. I have opened a shop on Etsy. right now there is one item for sale and it is an embellished custom lettering for your little ones nursery. I mainly direct this to my mommy to be's of little girls as it is a girly piece :) or for moms of little girls already. I made one for my miss Aubree's room and hope you guys like it as much as I do. I can make any size you need.. I used 18 inch height by 16 inch width. you can also choose the colors you would like. I figured who better than my babyandbump friends to mention this to?! lol. unfortunately at this time I do not ship internationally so only orders placed within the united states,please ;) I will be posting other items soon such as custom painted wood lettering which I am making for my oldest daughters room and tutu's for newborns for those newborn photography sessions (so cute!) with matching headbands :) sorry to ramble...hope everyone is doing well! I for one am starting to experience heartburn and it stinks.
> 
> here is the link to my etsy shop,go check it out ! :)
> https://www.etsy.com/shop/CharmingChassys?ref=search_shop_redirect

Oh wow it looks really pretty, shame about not being able in ship outside of US, I'm in UK.


----------



## cnsweeney

Thank you Heather :) I'm sorry about the shipping :/ but I do plan to set up international shipping. Maybe I will do that tonight :)


----------



## jessicasmum

cnsweeney said:


> Thank you Heather :) I'm sorry about the shipping :/ but I do plan to set up international shipping. Maybe I will do that tonight :)

That would be brilliant if you do :) I thought the colour as it is because when I saw the lavender/purple colour in it I straight away thought fitting for chosen girls name Jasmine :)


----------



## cnsweeney

Awh that is fitting! My dh demanded we do something other than pink for lo's nursery since my oldest daughter has already claimed pink EVERYTHING ! Haha . So we decided on these lavender and turquoise colors and I absolutely love it.


----------



## cnsweeney

I have added the UK to my list of countries to ship to ;) I am still working on other countries as well if anyone is from somewhere else and interested. It's so cool to see how much we all have in common with all of these pregnancies yet we live all over the world .. I find it fascinating :)


----------



## Jokerette

beautiful cnsweeney!!!! <3


----------



## loopy82

Just had a really positive appointment with my new consultant. She's supportive of our choice to go to the birth centre and said that if baby was breech again she couldn't see any reason why we couldn't go for a vaginal birth at the hospital if that's what we wanted. Because I was so worried about baby being breech she did a quick scan and confirmed that he is head down in a great position and definitely has boy bits :happydance: Feeling so happy, it's such a relief.


----------



## Jokerette

loopy82 said:


> Just had a really positive appointment with my new consultant. She's supportive of our choice to go to the birth centre and said that if baby was breech again she couldn't see any reason why we couldn't go for a vaginal birth at the hospital if that's what we wanted. Because I was so worried about baby being breech she did a quick scan and confirmed that he is head down in a great position and definitely has boy bits :happydance: Feeling so happy, it's such a relief.

Thats such great news!!!! yay!!!!

I just saw that you are still nursing from your siggy, I wanted to say awesome job on that too!!!!!!


----------



## bananabump

loopy82 said:


> Just had a really positive appointment with my new consultant. She's supportive of our choice to go to the birth centre and said that if baby was breech again she couldn't see any reason why we couldn't go for a vaginal birth at the hospital if that's what we wanted. Because I was so worried about baby being breech she did a quick scan and confirmed that he is head down in a great position and definitely has boy bits :happydance: Feeling so happy, it's such a relief.

Ahh brilliant! And yay for a cheeky scan too :)


----------



## jessicasmum

cnsweeney said:


> I have added the UK to my list of countries to ship to ;) I am still working on other countries as well if anyone is from somewhere else and interested. It's so cool to see how much we all have in common with all of these pregnancies yet we live all over the world .. I find it fascinating :)

Thank you for adding UK :) . I will order mine next week, I hope that's ok it's just we over spent recently and get paid next week.


----------



## loopy82

Jokerette said:


> loopy82 said:
> 
> 
> Just had a really positive appointment with my new consultant. She's supportive of our choice to go to the birth centre and said that if baby was breech again she couldn't see any reason why we couldn't go for a vaginal birth at the hospital if that's what we wanted. Because I was so worried about baby being breech she did a quick scan and confirmed that he is head down in a great position and definitely has boy bits :happydance: Feeling so happy, it's such a relief.
> 
> Thats such great news!!!! yay!!!!
> 
> I just saw that you are still nursing from your siggy, I wanted to say awesome job on that too!!!!!!Click to expand...

Thanks :) I never intended to nurse while pregnant and it looks like I'll be tandem nursing now but continuing to nurse dd works better for us at the moment than weaning. She doesn't have much anyway, she only nurses first thing in the morning and last thing at night. She often forgets the morning now and I say no if she asks during the day. Might be useful for engorgement or blocked ducts anyway!


----------



## cnsweeney

jessicasmum said:


> cnsweeney said:
> 
> 
> I have added the UK to my list of countries to ship to ;) I am still working on other countries as well if anyone is from somewhere else and interested. It's so cool to see how much we all have in common with all of these pregnancies yet we live all over the world .. I find it fascinating :)
> 
> Thank you for adding UK :) . I will order mine next week, I hope that's ok it's just we over spent recently and get paid next week.Click to expand...

That's fine ! No rush . I completely understand lol. I'm glad you like it and hope you love it in Jasmine's nursery ;)


----------



## cnsweeney

loopy82 said:


> Just had a really positive appointment with my new consultant. She's supportive of our choice to go to the birth centre and said that if baby was breech again she couldn't see any reason why we couldn't go for a vaginal birth at the hospital if that's what we wanted. Because I was so worried about baby being breech she did a quick scan and confirmed that he is head down in a great position and definitely has boy bits :happydance: Feeling so happy, it's such a relief.

Yay!
Will they let you vaginally deliver a breeched baby? I had to have a c-section due to hemorrhaging risk which i was okay with because I can completely understand why it would be difficult to push out a baby butt first ! Lol hope neither of us have that situation again though !


----------



## laurabe

Anyone else insomniac? This is driving me mad. I haven't slept a wink and I need to get ready for work soon. I'm so exhausted. And on top of that I still have a cough which I've now had for 7 weeks :( 

Sorry to be all doom n gloom I'm feeling a bit sorry for myself I guess lol


----------



## loopy82

cnsweeney said:


> loopy82 said:
> 
> 
> Just had a really positive appointment with my new consultant. She's supportive of our choice to go to the birth centre and said that if baby was breech again she couldn't see any reason why we couldn't go for a vaginal birth at the hospital if that's what we wanted. Because I was so worried about baby being breech she did a quick scan and confirmed that he is head down in a great position and definitely has boy bits :happydance: Feeling so happy, it's such a relief.
> 
> Yay!
> Will they let you vaginally deliver a breeched baby? I had to have a c-section due to hemorrhaging risk which i was okay with because I can completely understand why it would be difficult to push out a baby butt first ! Lol hope neither of us have that situation again though !Click to expand...

Yes they would this time, I have issues with last time because we were railroaded into a c section when we didn't want one and it wasn't essential. What really hurt was about 6 months later a mum had a vaginal breech birth at my hospital after they'd convinced me not to. The care this time has been so much better, feel like we're actually being listened to and I feel like I might be able to trust consultants a little again :thumbup:

Obviously if someone feels more comfortable with a c section then that's their right, choice is the key in my mind :) Definitely fingers crossed neither of us are in that situation again!


----------



## RaspberryK

Loopy I hope you get the birth experience you are after. Xx


----------



## jessicasmum

cnsweeney said:


> jessicasmum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnsweeney said:
> 
> 
> I have added the UK to my list of countries to ship to ;) I am still working on other countries as well if anyone is from somewhere else and interested. It's so cool to see how much we all have in common with all of these pregnancies yet we live all over the world .. I find it fascinating :)
> 
> Thank you for adding UK :) . I will order mine next week, I hope that's ok it's just we over spent recently and get paid next week.Click to expand...
> 
> That's fine ! No rush . I completely understand lol. I'm glad you like it and hope you love it in Jasmine's nursery ;)Click to expand...

Thanks :) It will look lovely, I think we are getting the nursery decorated next week, well FX we do.


----------



## lady luck12

laurabe said:


> Anyone else insomniac? This is driving me mad. I haven't slept a wink and I need to get ready for work soon. I'm so exhausted. And on top of that I still have a cough which I've now had for 7 weeks :(
> 
> Sorry to be all doom n gloom I'm feeling a bit sorry for myself I guess lol

Feel your pain, haven't had a good night sleep for weeks due to hip pain. Off sick atm, so I'm able to nap in the day if need be, dreading going back next week already as I know I'm going to struggle. 
Have you been to see about your cough?? Hope you're feeling better soon. xxxx


----------



## laurabe

Yes doctor listened to my chest and all was clear so she said its probably viral and to let it run its course. I'm feeling run down though I feel like just one proper nights sleep would make all the difference. I've been awake for about 30 hours now so I'm hoping an early night tonight will Work out, tho what usually happens is I wake up after 2 or 3 hours


----------



## Jillie89

Had our monthly check up today with our OBGYN. Everything is all good thank goodness! :thumbup: Blood pressure perfect, bub was very active and heart rate textbook. Bub is head down too. Antenatal classes booked and paid for. 3D scan in a week and a half. :happydance: Next step after all that... gestational diabetes screening 1 hr test when I am over 28 weeks and my anti D injection.


----------



## WDWJess

Glad your check up went well Jillie. Can't wait for my 28 week check up in 2 weeks. Haven't had an actual antenatal check up since 16 weeks which seems such a long time ago now.

Anyone else having lots of bad dreams recently?


----------



## Kezmama

I get really bad insomnia only 4-5 broken sleep a night!! So exhausted with working full-time, looking after my 3 year old and my bump xxx one tired mama x


----------



## bananabump

We had our scan this morning and it was lovely! She was smiling and yawning lots.. has beautiful pouty lips and long legs! She weighs 2lbs 4oz :) So glad we went x
 



Attached Files:







EMMA_1.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 7









EMMA_5.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 3









EMMA_10.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 2









EMMA_12.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 2









EMMA_15.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 2


----------



## lady luck12

Fab pics bananabump  
Been to our first parent craft class today, wasn't what I was expecting but ok.Discussed what changes our bodies will go through before and during labour. Pain relief next week.

Haven't been feeling the love today though, had a headache all day, feeling sick, and awful heartburn, good job I'm on sick leave from work.

How's everyone else doing? xxxx


----------



## Tigerlilyb

I'm usually really creeped out by 3D ultrasounds but those are some really cute shots bananabump! :D


----------



## loveandterror

Does anyone know, if 3D photos come out alright, when you have an anterior placenta? 
I would really like to treat myself to some for my 30th bday next month :blush:


----------



## Dinah93

As many of you have seen on Facebook I went for my fortnightly growth scan today, and this one wasn't good news. While it could have been worse he's only gained around half the weight he should have in the last 2 weeks, and the flow through the cord is encountering significant resistance, which is why he's not gaining as much weight as he should. While I was there I also had +1 protein so they took full bloods, but the obvious assumption was I am developing pre-e again, so my obstetrician gave me the steroid injection as there is a good chance he's coming in the next week. However when I got home he called up very surprised to be able to tell me that my blood tests were normal. I was so happy I may have told him I loved him. There is still a chance I'll have to deliver soon if the flow through the cord gets worse, or if I do go on to develop pre-e, but for now he's hanging in there. So I go back tomorrow for my second dose of steroids, and then Monday for another growth scan, and we'll just take it from there. My goal continues to be getting to 30 weeks, although it now looks like I may limp there rather than sail across the line as I hoped.


----------



## Tigerlilyb

Aww Dinah sorry for the bittersweet news. You're doing really well though, you got past 28 weeks! Fingers crossed he can bake a bit longer.


----------



## RaspberryK

Fingers crossed dinah xx


----------



## lady luck12

Dinah - hope your little one stays put for as long as possible. Hugs xxx


----------



## Buttercup84

Sorry to hear that Dinah, keeping fingers crossed that he makes 30 weeks in utero though!
Cute scan pics bananabump, makes me excited for mine in 2 weeks! I still need to do some side by side comparisons with DD's and her newborn pics actually :flower:
I'm now officially in double digits which is both exciting and scary at how fast it's gone in equal measures! I have my anti-D and GTT coming up which aren't much to write home about but hey, a milestone is a milestone! :winkwink:


----------



## Jokerette

Dinah, I've been thinking about you... I'm glad they can at least take some precautions giving steroids and things to prepare for the early delivery. You've done so so well!

Like you ladies, I'm also not sleeping great. Tossing and turning a bit, and finding a hard time getting comfy. I start many nights on the couch because honestly I can get more comfy there until about midnight when I move into the bedroom.

When I do sleep I've been having sex dreams! And I'm on pelvic rest so I can't even do many thing about it. They are usually about my DH but the other day I had a random old guy sex dream about Alan Thicke! The Canadian actor! :rofl:


----------



## cnsweeney

Jokerette said:


> Dinah, I've been thinking about you... I'm glad they can at least take some precautions giving steroids and things to prepare for the early delivery. You've done so so well!
> 
> Like you ladies, I'm also not sleeping great. Tossing and turning a bit, and finding a hard time getting comfy. I start many nights on the couch because honestly I can get more comfy there until about midnight when I move into the bedroom.
> 
> When I do sleep I've been having sex dreams! And I'm on pelvic rest so I can't even do many thing about it. They are usually about my DH but the other day I had a random old guy sex dream about Alan Thicke! The Canadian actor! :rofl:

Haha Sry but this made me giggle! I can't say I can blame you considering you are on sex leave for a while ! Haha


----------



## cnsweeney

Dinah93 said:


> As many of you have seen on Facebook I went for my fortnightly growth scan today, and this one wasn't good news. While it could have been worse he's only gained around half the weight he should have in the last 2 weeks, and the flow through the cord is encountering significant resistance, which is why he's not gaining as much weight as he should. While I was there I also had +1 protein so they took full bloods, but the obvious assumption was I am developing pre-e again, so my obstetrician gave me the steroid injection as there is a good chance he's coming in the next week. However when I got home he called up very surprised to be able to tell me that my blood tests were normal. I was so happy I may have told him I loved him. There is still a chance I'll have to deliver soon if the flow through the cord gets worse, or if I do go on to develop pre-e, but for now he's hanging in there. So I go back tomorrow for my second dose of steroids, and then Monday for another growth scan, and we'll just take it from there. My goal continues to be getting to 30 weeks, although it now looks like I may limp there rather than sail across the line as I hoped.

So sorry to hear about the struggles you are facing but you are right it could be much worse ! Count your blessings:) you are well past the v-day mark and lil man will be just fine ;) hang in there! Hoping you get to your goal of 30 weeks and he starts to gain some weight!


----------



## cnsweeney

loopy82 said:


> cnsweeney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loopy82 said:
> 
> 
> Just had a really positive appointment with my new consultant. She's supportive of our choice to go to the birth centre and said that if baby was breech again she couldn't see any reason why we couldn't go for a vaginal birth at the hospital if that's what we wanted. Because I was so worried about baby being breech she did a quick scan and confirmed that he is head down in a great position and definitely has boy bits :happydance: Feeling so happy, it's such a relief.
> 
> Yay!
> Will they let you vaginally deliver a breeched baby? I had to have a c-section due to hemorrhaging risk which i was okay with because I can completely understand why it would be difficult to push out a baby butt first ! Lol hope neither of us have that situation again though !Click to expand...
> 
> Yes they would this time, I have issues with last time because we were railroaded into a c section when we didn't want one and it wasn't essential. What really hurt was about 6 months later a mum had a vaginal breech birth at my hospital after they'd convinced me not to. The care this time has been so much better, feel like we're actually being listened to and I feel like I might be able to trust consultants a little again :thumbup:
> 
> Obviously if someone feels more comfortable with a c section then that's their right, choice is the key in my mind :) Definitely fingers crossed neither of us are in that situation again!Click to expand...

You are exactly right! You should get to decide what happens with your body and your baby! I personally will be opting for another c section if she is breeched like my 1st dd only because the risk scares the hell out of me . Just the whole 'knees to chest' thing and it all coming out at once.. Not like the typical head down birth.. I mean I don't want a c section by any means .. I hated it the first time but I knew it's what was best for me. But we all have our own preferences and opinions & I hope you get the birth plan you are hoping to achieve ;) good luck!


----------



## cnsweeney

loveandterror said:


> Does anyone know, if 3D photos come out alright, when you have an anterior placenta?
> I would really like to treat myself to some for my 30th bday next month :blush:

I had an anterior placenta at 15 -20 weeks.. Not sure about now.. They said it can move all around so you may not have an anterior placenta next month! Lol. But to answer your question we had an awful time trying to see baby with the placenta in the way:/ we got the gender fairly easily but we have a free scan between 28-30 weeks now because we couldn't get many good pics at our elective u/s. However the tech did say I should be fine at that time because even if I still have an anterior placenta the baby will be much bigger than it and we can see around it for the most part. Where as earlier on the baby is only about as big as the placenta or smaller and can hide behind it completely making the images so fuzzy and distorted. If I were you I would go for it ! Typically if they can't get good pictures they will offer you discounts or a free return visit.


----------



## cnsweeney

I am so sorry to post like 19 separate posts it's just so hard to put it all in to one sometimes when you are replying to multiple people! Lol.. Updates on me.. Had another routine visit last week. All is well with baby. Heard her heartbeat like always ;) & received my glucose drink that I have to drink before the next visit on the 30th. Yuck! I will also be getting my Rh shot next week. The joys of being a rare blood type! Lol. Maybe this one will have my blood type.. My 1st dd has her fathers blood type of o positive. I am also 24 weeks today which marks v day!! Yay!


----------



## Kezmama

Hi ladies I'm 27 + 1weeks xx I had my glucose drink today..yukkkk!!
And next week at my Gyno check up I'll get my anti-D injection xx


----------



## bananabump

I had my gtt yesterday aswell as a vbac clinic.. should know my results by Monday hopefully. I've got my whooping cough injection next week then I see my midwife at 30 weeks and every 2 weeks from 32 weeks. Plus I'm booked in to see the consultant at 34 weeks to discuss vbac or c section and find out a section date if that's what I opt for! 12 weeks til D day! X


----------



## jessicasmum

Hi ladies I'm 25+1 today. I also had my GTT yesterday and mine are all clear thankfully, the drink was horrible though :sick:

I don't think I mentioned on here that at my 20 week scan that I had on 7th May I ended up having an emergency appendix operation the same day because of pain I had described and they saw something on the ultra sound that was something wrong with my bowel. It was pretty scary because I was worried about the risk to the baby. They had to remove a small part of my bowel too and sent it for biopsy, I found out last week what they have found is benign but I might have to have another operation after the baby to remove more of my bowel :(
I'm still suffering with pain so can't get about that much but I'm glad it was found because it would of been really dangerous because it was close to bursting and that would of been a big threat to me and baby.
I went to my antenatal consultant appointment on Thursday and she said I will get an extra scan for baby on 3rd July, which I'm really pleased about for the reassurance :)


----------



## cnsweeney

jessicasmum said:


> Hi ladies I'm 25+1 today. I also had my GTT yesterday and mine are all clear thankfully, the drink was horrible though :sick:
> 
> I don't think I mentioned on here that at my 20 week scan that I had on 7th May I ended up having an emergency appendix operation the same day because of pain I had described and they saw something on the ultra sound that was something wrong with my bowel. It was pretty scary because I was worried about the risk to the baby. They had to remove a small part of my bowel too and sent it for biopsy, I found out last week what they have found is benign but I might have to have another operation after the baby to remove more of my bowel :(
> I'm still suffering with pain so can't get about that much but I'm glad it was found because it would of been really dangerous because it was close to bursting and that would of been a big threat to me and baby.
> I went to my antenatal consultant appointment on Thursday and she said I will get an extra scan for baby on 3rd July, which I'm really pleased about for the reassurance :)

Oh wow ! That is scary ! Sorry to hear that. But glad baby is okay and you are okay . ;) surgery sucks let alone when pregnant! Hopefully they don't have to remove too much of the bowel or have to do a resection. Prayers for you :)


----------



## jessicasmum

cnsweeney said:


> jessicasmum said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies I'm 25+1 today. I also had my GTT yesterday and mine are all clear thankfully, the drink was horrible though :sick:
> 
> I don't think I mentioned on here that at my 20 week scan that I had on 7th May I ended up having an emergency appendix operation the same day because of pain I had described and they saw something on the ultra sound that was something wrong with my bowel. It was pretty scary because I was worried about the risk to the baby. They had to remove a small part of my bowel too and sent it for biopsy, I found out last week what they have found is benign but I might have to have another operation after the baby to remove more of my bowel :(
> I'm still suffering with pain so can't get about that much but I'm glad it was found because it would of been really dangerous because it was close to bursting and that would of been a big threat to me and baby.
> I went to my antenatal consultant appointment on Thursday and she said I will get an extra scan for baby on 3rd July, which I'm really pleased about for the reassurance :)
> 
> Oh wow ! That is scary ! Sorry to hear that. But glad baby is okay and you are okay . ;) surgery sucks let alone when pregnant! Hopefully they don't have to remove too much of the bowel or have to do a resection. Prayers for you :)Click to expand...

Thank you :) Baby loves kicking a lot recently so you would think she hasn't been fazed by it all but I will feel a lot better when I get to see her again at the scan.


----------



## Kezmama

jessicasmum said:


> Hi ladies I'm 25+1 today. I also had my GTT yesterday and mine are all clear thankfully, the drink was horrible though :sick:
> 
> I don't think I mentioned on here that at my 20 week scan that I had on 7th May I ended up having an emergency appendix operation the same day because of pain I had described and they saw something on the ultra sound that was something wrong with my bowel. It was pretty scary because I was worried about the risk to the baby. They had to remove a small part of my bowel too and sent it for biopsy, I found out last week what they have found is benign but I might have to have another operation after the baby to remove more of my bowel :(
> I'm still suffering with pain so can't get about that much but I'm glad it was found because it would of been really dangerous because it was close to bursting and that would of been a big threat to me and baby.
> I went to my antenatal consultant appointment on Thursday and she said I will get an extra scan for baby on 3rd July, which I'm really pleased about for the reassurance :)

Wow fingers crossed everything settles down for you xxx


----------



## Kezmama

Hi ladies what's the name of the Facebook page? X


----------



## WDWJess

It's September stars but you won't find it as it's a private group. One of the admins has to invite you to it. If you private message bananabump she will add you as a friend then invite you.


----------



## jessicasmum

Kezmama said:


> jessicasmum said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies I'm 25+1 today. I also had my GTT yesterday and mine are all clear thankfully, the drink was horrible though :sick:
> 
> I don't think I mentioned on here that at my 20 week scan that I had on 7th May I ended up having an emergency appendix operation the same day because of pain I had described and they saw something on the ultra sound that was something wrong with my bowel. It was pretty scary because I was worried about the risk to the baby. They had to remove a small part of my bowel too and sent it for biopsy, I found out last week what they have found is benign but I might have to have another operation after the baby to remove more of my bowel :(
> I'm still suffering with pain so can't get about that much but I'm glad it was found because it would of been really dangerous because it was close to bursting and that would of been a big threat to me and baby.
> I went to my antenatal consultant appointment on Thursday and she said I will get an extra scan for baby on 3rd July, which I'm really pleased about for the reassurance :)
> 
> Wow fingers crossed everything settles down for you xxxClick to expand...

Thank you :)


----------



## Buttercup84

Wow jessicasmum that's a lot to go through even when not pregnant let alone when you are, hope you're doing OK now :hugs: Nice to hear you get a bonus scan out of it at least, but fc you don't have anything else come up before baby arrives!


----------



## jessicasmum

Buttercup84 said:


> Wow jessicasmum that's a lot to go through even when not pregnant let alone when you are, hope you're doing OK now :hugs: Nice to hear you get a bonus scan out of it at least, but fc you don't have anything else come up before baby arrives!

Thank you :) I know I hope so too. I've just received confirmation scan appointment letter for 3rd July at 9:45, so just over 3 weeks until I can see her again :D


----------



## Lauren021406

Had my routine visit today. Both boys are doing great. And I'm measuring 32 weeks at 25 it's crazy!


----------



## lady luck12

Been to our 2nd parent class today, went through all pain relief. 
Last few days Jelly tot has been super busy and I'm loving every moment  x x x
Really hot weather today, just hoping it doesn't get much hotter lol.
How's everyone else doing????


----------



## Buttercup84

lady luck12 said:


> Been to our 2nd parent class today, went through all pain relief.
> Last few days Jelly tot has been super busy and I'm loving every moment  x x x
> Really hot weather today, just hoping it doesn't get much hotter lol.
> How's everyone else doing????

Ooh, did it help you decide what you might want or are you just going to play it by ear? :flower: The weather is knackering me good and proper! I honestly don't remember feeling this exhausted in my last pregnancy even when I was 11 days overdue, but then again DD was December baby so I didn't have to deal with being in third tri during the summer months. I have 2 months left in work and so can't wait to finish!


----------



## Jillie89

Had our 3D scan today. Got some great pics to always treasure. So in love! :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







17C8D6DB - Copy.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 3









17CB294E - Copy.jpg
File size: 18.1 KB
Views: 3









17CBF7F1 - Copy.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Jokerette

Wow those photos are stunning!!!!!!


----------



## lady luck12

Buttercup84 said:


> lady luck12 said:
> 
> 
> Been to our 2nd parent class today, went through all pain relief.
> Last few days Jelly tot has been super busy and I'm loving every moment  x x x
> Really hot weather today, just hoping it doesn't get much hotter lol.
> How's everyone else doing????
> 
> Ooh, did it help you decide what you might want or are you just going to play it by ear? :flower: The weather is knackering me good and proper! I honestly don't remember feeling this exhausted in my last pregnancy even when I was 11 days overdue, but then again DD was December baby so I didn't have to deal with being in third tri during the summer months. I have 2 months left in work and so can't wait to finish!Click to expand...

It did help me decide, and hoping to only have paracetamol at the start, tens machine and gas and air. However, I'm not going to struggle and go with the flow at the time. Gives you the pros and cons of each intervention. Xxx


----------



## lady luck12

Hi ladies,
Been for my 28wk check up today, even though I'm 29wks lol. Although I'm measuring 3wks atm, so going for a growth scan next Friday, so chuffed that we get to see our little tot again before the birth. Movements are VERY strong now and live just watching my belly move.
Weather still hot here but I'm coping atm.....JUST lol.
Everyone else Ok??? xxx


----------



## MommyCandice

lady luck12 said:


> Hi ladies,
> Been for my 28wk check up today, even though I'm 29wks lol. Although I'm measuring 3wks atm, so going for a growth scan next Friday, so chuffed that we get to see our little tot again before the birth. Movements are VERY strong now and live just watching my belly move.
> Weather still hot here but I'm coping atm.....JUST lol.
> Everyone else Ok??? xxx


Glad to hear things are going well. My little bean has become very active which is nice. The weather here is very hot not quite sure how I am going to make it through this summer but so far so good. Off to do my gd test tomorrow morning and hoping for good results and then next week I will have my 28 week appointment :)


----------



## lady luck12

Hello, seems quite on here atm, hope everyone is doing ok.

Been told today that I have the pregnancy diabetes, gutted. Got an appt next week to find out more information. Xxxx


----------



## Buttercup84

Oh i'm sorry to hear that ladyluck, hope it can just be controlled by diet so you don't have to take any medication. I'm waiting for the results on mine which was on Monday, fc I hear something soon!


----------



## jessicasmum

Sorry to hear that ladyluck :( I have a friend on here who has gestational diabetes too and it is just controlled by diet so FX that it is the same for you :hugs:

Seems a while you have to wait for your results buttercup, when I had mine done I found the results the same day by phoning up, maybe this just a local thing then :shrug: FX that it comes back ok :)


----------



## Kezmama

lady luck12 said:


> Hello, seems quite on here atm, hope everyone is doing ok.
> 
> Been told today that I have the pregnancy diabetes, gutted. Got an appt next week to find out more information. Xxxx

I do too...will let you know what they say to me chin up not long too go now xxx


----------



## Kezmama

I think lots of the ladies use the Facebook page, it's really good!!


----------



## Jillie89

Off to redo/retry my glucose 1 hour test today. All of a sudden my body decided to projectile vomit it all up on Thursday after 45 minutes - so close to the time! I was crying so much after it. So annoyed, frustrated and felt sick the entire rest of the day. OBGYN said he is going to have to come up with a different plan if I can't manage this shorter screening test after a second try!


----------



## Dinah93

Morning everyone. I think most people are on facebook, however I'll do a quick update here too. Ben continues to do well, he's been moved to high dependency and has been off all oxygen support for a few days now. Just counting down the next 6 days, if he gets through those and is still tolerating feeds then his gut should be considered mature enough not to throw up any problems, which was one of our big concerns. He also had a brain ultrasound yesterday and no signs of bleeds - the other major worry.


----------



## Kezmama

How are you ladies? X


----------



## Jokerette

Good! I am 29+2, and feeling great. I'm getting more and more excited but also scared of what life will be like with two kids! Heres my 29 week bump pic comparing my first pregnancy (left) with this pregnancy (right). You can totally see the boy/girl difference in the way I am carrying!
 



Attached Files:







30AND29.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## MommyCandice

We are doing well around here baby is starting to periodically push down really hard at the bottom of bump and it hurts!!! Getting very excited for his arrival!!! 71 more days till he is here!!!


----------



## bananabump

Jokerette said:


> Good! I am 29+2, and feeling great. I'm getting more and more excited but also scared of what life will be like with two kids! Heres my 29 week bump pic comparing my first pregnancy (left) with this pregnancy (right). You can totally see the boy/girl difference in the way I am carrying!

Lovely bumps! Im carrying higher with this girly too xx


----------



## Kezmama

Had my 31 week check up today, so lovely hearing my baby boys heart beat...only 54 days until we met our little man xxx


----------



## Jillie89

I have been sick with a cold for an entire week :( Been in bed nearly the whole time trying to rest, sleep and shake it off. Still so congested no matter what I have done (steam, saline spray, lots of liquids, sleeping elevated).

Got our antenatal course all weekend, check up with OBGYN Monday and hospital tour and pre-admission interview Tuesday. Looking forward to those as hubby is coming to all with me. 

The visit to our OBGYN will be interesting though. Failed my GTT (1 hour) after 2 attempts and then didn't even manage to get the 3 hour drink in before it all came up and he just told me not to bother doing it again... so pretty sure he is going to treat me as having GD. Also need my Anti-D injection (3 weeks late!) as he didn't want me to have it done until after the GT test/s. 

Hope all you lovely ladies are well :) :hugs:


----------



## Jokerette

Oh jillie :( I hope you feel better soon. Sorry to hear about the Glucose tests :(


----------



## Kezmama

Jillie89 said:


> I have been sick with a cold for an entire week :( Been in bed nearly the whole time trying to rest, sleep and shake it off. Still so congested no matter what I have done (steam, saline spray, lots of liquids, sleeping elevated).
> 
> Got our antenatal course all weekend, check up with OBGYN Monday and hospital tour and pre-admission interview Tuesday. Looking forward to those as hubby is coming to all with me.
> 
> The visit to our OBGYN will be interesting though. Failed my GTT (1 hour) after 2 attempts and then didn't even manage to get the 3 hour drink in before it all came up and he just told me not to bother doing it again... so pretty sure he is going to treat me as having GD. Also need my Anti-D injection (3 weeks late!) as he didn't want me to have it done until after the GT test/s.
> 
> Hope all you lovely ladies are well :) :hugs:

What a rough time :(( I hope things start looking up for you soon xx


----------



## loveandterror

How's everyone doing?
I haven't posted in here a lot, but there's a few news..
I have an antenatal home visit next week, my right boob started leaking :happydance::blush: and I have to take iron tablets every day. Other than that, my chest and hips hurt, walking is getting pretty exhausting and heartburn is going to kill me (even though I got medicine for that) 
Its my 30th birthday next week, not sure how much fun that will be. I just hope I'm able to walk around a bit and enjoy some cake.


----------



## MommyCandice

Just got home from my ob appointment. Dr is not concerned. My vitals are normal. Baby is approximately weighing in at 3lbs 5 oz. He is slightly below average but nothing that dr is concerned about. He believes little man will be over 7lbs at birth. My csection is in 62 days. I was hoping they would confirm gender as i keep having dreams he comes out as a girl. They were not able to confirm gender as little man is breech so his bum was behind my pubic bone. Looks like I am 3 for 3 though as my other 2 were also breech. They said baby is facing my back so his spine is at the front and his legs at my back which maybe why I dont feel a whole lot of kicks or anything. Overall he is healthy though I just wish he would stop resting on my sciatic nerve. He looked absolutely perfect!!!


----------



## Lauren021406

Csection is scheduled for September 9! It is so crazy how fast time is going. Each twin is weighing in at about 2lb 13oz!


----------



## purplerat

Had a 30 week growth scan today and baby girl is massive at 4lb 2oz already! I may not get my chance to vbac as the baby might be too big and as I've had 2 previous c sections my scar is already weaker X


----------



## loopy82

purplerat said:


> Had a 30 week growth scan today and baby girl is massive at 4lb 2oz already! I may not get my chance to vbac as the baby might be too big and as I've had 2 previous c sections my scar is already weaker X

Growth scans are notoriously unreliable and who is to say you can't birth a big baby anyway? Obviously I don't know your past so maybe there is a reason why ;) From what I've been reading a VBAC after two sections isn't much different in risk from one. If you really want to go for a VBAC then these things shouldn't count you out at all. Are you on the FB VBAC group? I've found it very useful: https://www.facebook.com/groups/149800885093152/


----------



## Kezmama

purplerat said:


> Had a 30 week growth scan today and baby girl is massive at 4lb 2oz already! I may not get my chance to vbac as the baby might be too big and as I've had 2 previous c sections my scar is already weaker X

Growth scan aren't always accurate :) and at least she's healthy xxx


----------



## purplerat

Kezmama said:


> purplerat said:
> 
> 
> Had a 30 week growth scan today and baby girl is massive at 4lb 2oz already! I may not get my chance to vbac as the baby might be too big and as I've had 2 previous c sections my scar is already weaker X
> 
> Growth scan aren't always accurate :) and at least she's healthy xxxClick to expand...

Thanks, I hope it's off, but my son was 9lb 6oz born at 38 weeks and my other son 7lb 12 oz at 38 weeks so I wouldn't be surprised if I've got another chunky baby lol x


----------



## purplerat

loopy82 said:


> purplerat said:
> 
> 
> Had a 30 week growth scan today and baby girl is massive at 4lb 2oz already! I may not get my chance to vbac as the baby might be too big and as I've had 2 previous c sections my scar is already weaker X
> 
> Growth scans are notoriously unreliable and who is to say you can't birth a big baby anyway? Obviously I don't know your past so maybe there is a reason why ;) From what I've been reading a VBAC after two sections isn't much different in risk from one. If you really want to go for a VBAC then these things shouldn't count you out at all. Are you on the FB VBAC group? I've found it very useful: https://www.facebook.com/groups/149800885093152/Click to expand...

Thank you I will have a look at that. Well I saw one midwife who was very pro my vbac but then I've seen 2 consultants since who haven't been so keen and don't want me to get too overdue and won't use any methods to help labour like a pessary or the drip. I have to spontaneously go into labour myself before my scheduled c section date or it's a c section. I think they think a bigger baby is more of a risk to my scar. I really hope the scan was inaccurate but my 2 boys were big for 38 weeks ( 9lb 6 and 7 lb 12) so it wouldn't surprise me if she's following in that pattern. If I can naturally birth her I'll be very happy :) x


----------



## bananabump

Hi ladies, sorry I haven't been on much lately.. I've been on holiday and had a lot going on with my son who may have epilepsy. 

How is everyone? I'm good but starting to get pretty uncomfortable now! My iron levels are still low so hopefully I can boost them before the baby comes! And I've got my consultant appointment on Tuesday where I'll get my C section date! Very exciting xx


----------



## bananabump

28th August will be Gracies birthday! Unless she decides to make an earlier appearance lol xc


----------



## Jokerette

Oh my gosh so exciting!!!


----------



## purplerat

It's so quiet on here. How is everyone doing. Not long left for is ladies. At the end of this week we can say were due next month! :o x


----------



## loveandterror

purplerat said:


> It's so quiet on here. How is everyone doing. Not long left for is ladies. At the end of this week we can say were due next month! :o x

+/- 50 days today. Super excited, but I'm having a hard time staying active. I do my excersises (to keep baby head down) but going outside is too much at the moment. 
How are you?


----------



## jessicasmum

Got another growth scan on Thursday because of extra fluid round baby at last scan and also baby was lying transverse so hoping she has turned like I think she has.
Feeling very out of breath at the moment even when I'm just sitting down :( Getting to that stage now that I feel grumpy, stressed and worried. Scary only 7 and a bit weeks to go :argh:


----------



## bananabump

That's how I am too Jessicasmum... just keep thinking the end is in sight! Xx


----------



## MommyCandice

Only 6 weeks 1 day till delivery for me. We are getting very excited. Baby shower is in a couple weeks and im looking forward to seeing my family and friends one last time before Dominic makes his appearance. Starting to get alittle nervous about baby, the thought of being outnumbered is slightly intimidating :) hope you all are doing well and keeping cool


----------



## bananabump

My baby shower is on Sunday and it's 29 days until my C section! Eeek xx


----------



## purplerat

It's all so exciting! Glad everyone is well. A friend of a friend was due at the end if September and she gave birth yesterday 9 weeks early , mum and baby are doing well, not sure of the circumstances for early delivery but baby was 3lb 12oz. Makes things seem closer too. I'm happy to keep baking baby girl until 37 weeks..... So about 4 1/2 until I start eviction proceedings lol x


----------



## WDWJess

It's my last day at work tomorrow, feel excited but scared about it as I hate having to rely on DH for money. Worth the sacrifice though .

Excited for my 34 week appointment on Thursday, seems so long since my last one at 28 weeks. Can't wait to see if baby is head down or not and discuss my birth plan.

Not long left ladies, it's almost August!!! X


----------



## loopy82

I'm 37 weeks according to the hospital dates this Friday! Very close now :D


----------



## Kezmama

Well 4 weeks today until our csection x 28 days so excited!!!!


----------



## RaspberryK

It's all hotting up for you ladies not long now... :blush: still stalking xx


----------



## bananabump

RaspberryK said:


> It's all hotting up for you ladies not long now... :blush: still stalking xx

How are you hun? Have you had your scan yet? Xx


----------



## Buttercup84

Hi ladies, great to read all of your updates :) I'm 34 weeks and doing ok, 2 weeks left in work now and I can't wait to finish, it's been exhausting renovating our new house whilst working and looking after our toddler but we've been moved in for 2 nights now and the place is slowly coming together. Dd loves her new room and big girls bed too which has been a relief, its a lot of change all at once for her moving and getting a new sibling within a couple of months but she's doing great with it bless her :)


----------



## jessicasmum

Went to my 4th scan yesterday and the fluid around baby is now fine which is a relief but baby is still lying transverse so will be examined in 3 weeks by the consultant (21st August) see if she has moved.


----------



## RaspberryK

bananabump said:


> RaspberryK said:
> 
> 
> It's all hotting up for you ladies not long now... :blush: still stalking xx
> 
> How are you hun? Have you had your scan yet? XxClick to expand...

I'm really well thank you, yes I've had 3 :haha: my nt scan was Wednesday everything looked healthy, I'm feeling movement and any sickness I had has gone. Xx


----------



## bananabump

RaspberryK said:


> bananabump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RaspberryK said:
> 
> 
> It's all hotting up for you ladies not long now... :blush: still stalking xx
> 
> How are you hun? Have you had your scan yet? XxClick to expand...
> 
> I'm really well thank you, yes I've had 3 :haha: my nt scan was Wednesday everything looked healthy, I'm feeling movement and any sickness I had has gone. XxClick to expand...

Ahh that's fab. So happy for you xx


----------



## bananabump

For those of you not on the FB group... I found out this morning that I'll be having my C section tomorrow! It was booked for 28/08 but my blood pressure is raised, I've got protein in my urine and her movements have really decreased so they've said she's better out than in! So excited to meet her but really nervous too xxx


----------



## hilslo

Oh wow! Good luck for tomorrow Bananabump! I can't wait to see some photos!


----------



## purplerat

Good luck today bananabump , late August/early September babies are slowing starting to arrive! X


----------



## Tigerlilyb

Best of luck today Bananabump :D


----------



## RaspberryK

Can't wait for the update bb, best of luck. 

Congratulations on the birth of babies so far xx


----------



## nlk

Can't believe there are all these babies arriving now! Getting exciting!

RaspberryK, it's so nice to hear from you! Congrats on your pregnancy! How are you feeling?


----------



## bananabump

Gracie Iris May was born yesterday (08/08/14) weighing 6lbs 3oz :) She's in the special care unit as she had some trouble breathing but she's doing brilliantly and hopefully we'll both be discharged tomorrow. She's absolutely gorgeous and we're all smitten! I'll add a pic when I can xx


----------



## RaspberryK

nlk said:


> Can't believe there are all these babies arriving now! Getting exciting!
> 
> RaspberryK, it's so nice to hear from you! Congrats on your pregnancy! How are you feeling?

Really good thank you except a little returned sickness, so glad to be in second tri xx


----------



## RaspberryK

bananabump said:


> Gracie Iris May was born yesterday (08/08/14) weighing 6lbs 3oz :) She's in the special care unit as she had some trouble breathing but she's doing brilliantly and hopefully we'll both be discharged tomorrow. She's absolutely gorgeous and we're all smitten! I'll add a pic when I can xx

Congratulations, I hope that you both get discharged asap. 
Xx


----------



## kandicoated

I would like to Join !! last minute but thats meee :happydance:
Im due September 4th.. currently 36 wks..secretly hoping to go into labor in the next 2 weeks, so tired of being pregnant lol...:coffee:
the countdown starts!!!!


----------



## Ellieluv

kandicoated said:


> I would like to Join !! last minute but thats meee :happydance:
> Im due September 4th.. currently 36 wks..secretly hoping to go into labor in the next 2 weeks, so tired of being pregnant lol...:coffee:
> the countdown starts!!!!

Welcome Kandi! Congratulations on your pregnancy! I can't believe how close all our due dates are now. Im so excited! Do you know if your having a boy or a girl or is it a surprise??


----------



## loveandterror

How are you ladies feeling at the moment?

The only thing I'd like to say is: I'm NOT leaving the house anymore, unless it's for midwife/birth class appointments :nope:

We went to a shopping centre yesterday and I had the worst time ever. 
Even my FIL, 75yrs old, was more mobile than I am. 
The pain in my hips and feet are just too much. 

I'm off to do a puzzle now..well, that's until my swollen fingers tell me to stop :dohh:


----------



## Kezmama

Hi ladies well my little man was born yesterday by csection :) August 15th 18.48pm weighing 7lb 9oz not bad for 3 weeks early :) he's currently in the special care nursery cos of his low blood sugars, I'm breast feeding then he gets topped up by a nasal tube if he needs it!! Apart from that he's doing good feeding well!! I'm up and about and feeling a little tender but generally not bad!!


----------



## RaspberryK

Congratulations! Xx


----------



## purplerat

Congrats kezmama! My eldest had low blood sugars at birth too. Hope he can leave special care soon xx


----------



## Lauren021406

Hi ladies! My two little men were born august 16 at 3:15 and 3:16pm. Matthew weighed 4lb6oz and Vincent weighed 5lb6oz. I was 34 weeks 5 days the boys are doing great and will be in nicu for a week!


----------



## Naaxi

Lauren, you were my due date buddy :) Congrats!


----------



## MommyCandice

Had my little man yesterday. I was due sept 12 but apparently drs were saying aug 17th. I was scheduled for a csection sept 10th. Friday aug 15 we decided tk go visit my ohs parents who live an hour and a half away for the weekend sjnce we didn't have my other 2 kids and we knew we would not see them again till the ecs. So we got there about 9 am and j had slight cramping then I started losing bitsof my mucus plug. So at 130 am aug 16 they were contractions every 7 mins. So we went to hospital and I was 1 cm dilated. Not good since I was to have a section. Tgey moniter ed contractions and they were getting more painful so theg checked again and j was 3 cm dilated sk they said j had to have a cse tion. Soon j was prepped and ready to go.
Dominic christian alexander was born aug 16th at 651am. His gestation was 35 weeks 3 days. He was 18.5 in long and weighed 4lbs 12.8 oz. He was sent to nicu. He was doing well so this evening they koved him from under the heat lamp to a.little bassinett. Now they are saying if he cant get his heat up they may have to put him baxk under the lamp. The big thing though is nursing. I got to nurse him the first time at 100pm. He nursed very well about 10 minutes per side. When I teied nursing at 8 pm he wouldnt do it. Same with thr 12am feed we just did. I feel like a horrible mom. I jusst wish he would eat. The sooner he eats the sooner we can go home as that is the only concern thankfully.
 



Attached Files:







20140816_131816.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## RaspberryK

Congratulations everyone xx


----------



## vickyandchick

9 babies already, congratulations everyone :D


----------



## Jokerette

Congrats to all the mamas!!

Candice I hope nursing improves, I'm sorry it's been tough :( keep trying! Did you nurse your older two?


----------



## Jillie89

Amali Anne was born 6th August at 35+4 via emergency c section weighing 4lbs 6oz. A week in hospital and we came home. Can't believe my baby girl will be 2 weeks old in 2 days time. :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## hilslo

She's beautiful Jillie - congratulations to all the new mamas!


----------



## jessicasmum

Wow, congratulations on all 10 babies born so far! Getting scarily close now, exactly 1 calendar month to go today for me, baby not lying in head down position still she changing from transverse and oblique lie, got my consultant appointment on Thursday so see what she says.


----------



## hilslo

Jessica - my bub is lying oblique breech too. I'm off to the hospital now for a ecv to try to turn him. My hospital has a 50% success rate so keep your fingers crossed for me. I really want to have a natural birth as I had surgery for an ectopic pregancy last year and don't want to go through it again!

At 35 weeks there's still time for your bean to move by himself. I'll keep everything crossed that he/ she does for you!


----------



## jessicasmum

hilslo said:


> Jessica - my bub is lying oblique breech too. I'm off to the hospital now for a ecv to try to turn him. My hospital has a 50% success rate so keep your fingers crossed for me. I really want to have a natural birth as I had surgery for an ectopic pregancy last year and don't want to go through it again!
> 
> At 35 weeks there's still time for your bean to move by himself. I'll keep everything crossed that he/ she does for you!

Thank you :) Good luck at the hospital I really hope it works for you.
It hasn't been mentioned yet about the ecv to me but if it is offered me and husband have said we will refuse it. I had an appendix operation at 21 weeks so even with the small pressure of them feeling for the baby's position really hurts me so there is no way I would go down this route and there is no guaranties even more so with an unstable lie.
I will have my fingers crossed for you today :hugs:


----------



## WDWJess

jessicasmum said:


> hilslo said:
> 
> 
> Jessica - my bub is lying oblique breech too. I'm off to the hospital now for a ecv to try to turn him. My hospital has a 50% success rate so keep your fingers crossed for me. I really want to have a natural birth as I had surgery for an ectopic pregancy last year and don't want to go through it again!
> 
> At 35 weeks there's still time for your bean to move by himself. I'll keep everything crossed that he/ she does for you!
> 
> Thank you :) Good luck at the hospital I really hope it works for you.
> It hasn't been mentioned yet about the ecv to me but if it is offered me and husband have said we will refuse it. I had an appendix operation at 21 weeks so even with the small pressure of them feeling for the baby's position really hurts me so there is no way I would go down this route and there is no guaranties even more so with an unstable lie.
> I will have my fingers crossed for you today :hugs:Click to expand...

My baby was lying oblique too at my check up last Thursday. Got an appointment at hospital tomorrow to check lie and discuss options etc.

How did your ECV go Hilslo?


----------



## hilslo

Not great news. They wouldn't perform the ECV as apparently they will only do one if the baby is vertical breech, not oblique breech (so why waste my time to bring me in again to tell me??). Instead, unless he moves I have to get a csection. To make matters worse, as there is a risk of cord prolapse (ie if I start to go into labour there is a chance that the cord will come out first rather than the head or feet). Apparently that is seriously bad news so I am being admitted to hospital on Monday and if I don't go into labour beforehand (and baby has not turned by itself) I will get a csection at 39 weeks.

The thought of a week stuck in hospital being bored out of my brain is not thrilling me, especially when I have so much more to do at home before baby arrives (decorate nursery, get builders to finish building work, wash baby clothes etc!)

I really hope you guys get better news :-(


----------



## WDWJess

hilslo said:


> Not great news. They wouldn't perform the ECV as apparently they will only do one if the baby is vertical breech, not oblique breech (so why waste my time to bring me in again to tell me??). Instead, unless he moves I have to get a csection. To make matters worse, as there is a risk of cord prolapse (ie if I start to go into labour there is a chance that the cord will come out first rather than the head or feet). Apparently that is seriously bad news so I am being admitted to hospital on Monday and if I don't go into labour beforehand (and baby has not turned by itself) I will get a csection at 39 weeks.
> 
> The thought of a week stuck in hospital being bored out of my brain is not thrilling me, especially when I have so much more to do at home before baby arrives (decorate nursery, get builders to finish building work, wash baby clothes etc!)
> 
> I really hope you guys get better news :-(

Oh no sorry to hear this. I'm guessing this is exactly what I'll be told tomorrow if baby still oblique! I'm taking my hospital bags just in case as I live 30 mins away from hospital so I'm guessing it'll be too high risk to send me home! 

I'll update tomorrow.


----------



## hilslo

Ooh - I hope not hon! Let us know. We'll have to keep posting to keep the boredom away. I think I might order a kindle to keep me entertained. I was thinking of getting one anyway to while away the hours whilst breast feeding when I'll only have one free arm so turning normal pages would be tough!

I've got everything crossed that it won't be the same for you! X


----------



## jessicasmum

Really sorry that they wasted your time and you couldn't have the ECV and that really sucks you having to go in hospital on Monday :(

Can I ask have both you ladies just been oblique lie or has it changed throughout the weeks? For me it's been left transverse, then right transverse and then oblique, she even changed from the 2 appointments I had 4 days apart. I know I have 11/12 days more than both of you but I've got a big feeling that she won't turn head down.


----------



## hilslo

Judging by my lopsided bump he made himself cozy quite early and has stayed there ever since! 

Hopefully if your baby has been moving around you've got a better chance that he might still move!


----------



## jessicasmum

She seems very unstable so I think even if she went down at all she wouldn't stay put.


----------



## WDWJess

The last 2 times I've seen midwife baby has been oblique with head by my left hip but I'm sure that in between visits she's moved all over the place but it's never been confirmed!


----------



## WDWJess

Baby is head down today but still floating so could still change position again. They didn't seem concerned at hospital though and have just said that I'll need another presentation scan when I go into labour.


----------



## hilslo

I think if she/he's still moving around quite a bit there's a good chance she/he will move into the correct position when the time comes. Mine has never really moved which is why I don't think he's going to budge - though he's thumping around in there so much that I wonder if he's trying to move but something stopping him?


----------



## jessicasmum

Went to my consultant appointment today and she checked baby's position and couldn't tell properly so had to bring in an ultrasound scanner into the room, baby has changed position yet again since Monday and now in more of a breech position, so she is classed as an unstable lie like I said I thought she was.
I will have another scan in 2 weeks time and speak about my options after the scan, if not head down then they will book me in for C-section and if head down they have mentioned that they might induce me while it's in the head down position. So we will see in 2 weeks time but I've been told to go straight in if labour signs start early because it's dangerous with the possibility of prolapse cord.


----------



## hilslo

Wow - you have a busy baby in there! I'm so sorry your baby hasn't stayed head down :-( Fingers crossed in two weeks time it will be head down and engaged! 

In the meantime make sure you phone the hospital immediately if you get any signs of labour and assume the hands and knees on floor, bum in the air position just in case!

Whereabouts in the world are you? Are you in the UK?


----------



## jessicasmum

hilslo said:


> Wow - you have a busy baby in there! I'm so sorry your baby hasn't stayed head down :-( Fingers crossed in two weeks time it will be head down and engaged!
> 
> In the meantime make sure you phone the hospital immediately if you get any signs of labour and assume the hands and knees on floor, bum in the air position just in case!
> 
> Whereabouts in the world are you? Are you in the UK?

Baby not once been in the head down position just every other position possible lol. Thank you :)

I worry because we are at least 30 minutes drive away from the hospital I'm having the baby at and also we don't drive so will have to get a lift off a family member that's if they are available at the time, my mother in law who is probably the person that will take us to hospital when it's time is away from 28th until 4th so I really hope nothing happens in that time. Also I found out that an ambulance wouldn't take us to the correct hospital because this would take us to the local hospital that has no maternity unit any more.

Yes I'm in UK, I live in greater Manchester area. How about yourself?


----------



## Buttercup84

Ooh these naughty babies not turning, hope they all decide to in the end! Mine was a bit of a rebel for a while and was breech then transverse but turned head down sometime between 35 and 37 weeks. I've even heard of babies turning later than that so you never know ladies :)


----------



## Bellybump89

It's time I posted Jude's birth story.. It's a long one so I'm putting everything in spoilers pictures included. Well, maybe just this one ;) lol sleeping baby poses I can't get enough of 

https://i.imgur.com/SXiumo9.png

Spoiler
Baby jude was born on aug 18th at 4:51pm at 38 weeks pregnant weighing 8pounds and 7 ounces 20 1/2 inches long. He is doing great and nursing amazingly!

Labor & birth 

Thurs aug 14th strech & sweep at drs office

Friday aug 15th 12am bloody show. 
Fri Slow achy dead exhausted irritable nauseated 

Saturday aug 16th regular contx across abdomen poop feeling woke up with back ache 6am. Walked at 8Am. Start of reg ctx
went to hospital 330pm. Contractions 2-3 mins apart. Not dialating. Still only 3cm & 60% effaced. My kidney stone flared up (second one this pregnancy) and urine cath showed kidney infection (also second one of this pregnancy) in a ton of pain and my heart rate was in tachycardia with a fever of 101 and the on call doctor admitted me to the hospital for antibiotics. 

Sunday aug 17th Passed small gravel stone. Bigger one still stuck right flank. After ten hours of regular contractions 2-3 min apart I was still only dialated to a 3cm and 60% effaced. I'm exhausted and my whOle body is shaking Fever off and on. Baby jude is not tolorating my fever at all. His heart rate would spike in the 210s and the nurses would get very concerned. IV Meds trying to kill off the infection not working well. 

Monday aug 18th my doctor arrives at the hospital and tells me baby has to come out ASAP. I am moved to labor and delivery at 10am and started on pitocin. 
1210 pm water broken 
Got epidural at 6cm. (My epidural was amazing this time. I had full range of motion with my legs. Heaven!)
I told the nurse baby is coming now and I'm waiting on doc to get there and get dressed and trying with all my might not to push.. When dr gets there i push and head is out and then I keep pushing but baby's sholder got stuck (shoulder dystocia) 
And his cord was wrapped around his neck. The nurse immediately jumped on top of my belly and started pushing and told me to push with everything I had and fast. The dr pulled the baby out by the head and I tore. The cord being compressed made him loose oxygen and he came out not breathing at all and they took him from me immediately. It took almost a full min before I heard him cry and that was the longest I've ever had to wait on something in my life. It felt like 6 hours! 
Finally he pinked up and they handed him to me after awhile of checking on him. 
His right side was all bruised up but other than that and some swelling he was perfect! They said he was going to be little about 7 pounds and he popped out a whopping 8 pounds 7ounces. My doctor said had I waited another two weeks I would have had a 10 pound baby and ended with a c section! 
4.51pm had baby jude entered the world


Spoiler
https://i.imgur.com/8B3UTFt.png
https://i.imgur.com/UEjwSCW.png
https://i.imgur.com/8RYd64H.png
https://i.imgur.com/dkD0YwR.png
https://i.imgur.com/nTIEqj2.png
https://i.imgur.com/fsOSYPx.png
https://i.imgur.com/MorNCTv.png
https://i.imgur.com/puP008H.png
https://i.imgur.com/fEvOhZL.png
https://i.imgur.com/AgyqFhr.png


----------



## loopy82

Corben Leon was born on the 28th of August weighing 8lbs 8oz :happydance: I did get to VBAC but unfortunately the labour wasn't great and we ended up being transferred from the birth centre to the hospital where he was delivered by forceps. We're home now and settling in, he's absolutely gorgeous and his big sister loves him to bits :cloud9:

https://i170.photobucket.com/albums/u250/loopykat/DSC_0718_zps9d1a852c.jpg


----------



## loveandterror

Ooooh, he's gorgeous, loopy82!!


----------



## Tigerlilyb

Gorgeous babies ladies, congratulations!

Bellybump look at those chunky thighs! I'd have a hard time not squishing them constantly. So cute.


----------



## RaspberryK

Congratulations xx


----------



## bananabump

Congratulations again ladies!

Any more birth announcements from ladies not in the FB group? Hope everyone's well! 

Gracie was 3 weeks old yesterday and she's doing great! I can't upload pics from my phone but I'll try and get on the computer soon. I can't get over how beautiful she is :cloud9: xx


----------



## WDWJess

Can't believe we have so many babies in this group already. Nearly into September now woohoo!


----------



## Bellybump89

Tigerlilyb said:


> Gorgeous babies ladies, congratulations!
> 
> Bellybump look at those chunky thighs! I'd have a hard time not squishing them constantly. So cute.

Lol I do squish ! Love his rolls


----------



## Kezmama

loopy82 said:


> Corben Leon was born on the 28th of August weighing 8lbs 8oz :happydance: I did get to VBAC but unfortunately the labour wasn't great and we ended up being transferred from the birth centre to the hospital where he was delivered by forceps. We're home now and settling in, he's absolutely gorgeous and his big sister loves him to bits :cloud9:
> 
> https://i170.photobucket.com/albums/u250/loopykat/DSC_0718_zps9d1a852c.jpg

Congrats beautiful bubba xx


----------



## kmac87

Forgot to update, my Gem, Gabrielle Elyse, was born on August 14th!


----------



## purplerat

Congratulations to all the new babies. Happy September ladies, we can now say we're due this month!!!! 20 days to go for me! X


----------



## loveandterror

purplerat said:


> Congratulations to all the new babies. Happy September ladies, we can now say we're due this month!!!! 20 days to go for me! X

so close!
16 for me..
eek, i couldn't be more excited that it's finally september :happydance:


----------



## jessicasmum

Congratulations on all babies born :) Happy September, 18 days for me but looking like it will be less than that for me due to baby's unstable lie.


----------



## hilslo

Still with you on the unstable lie!! After 9 days in hospital my csection is booked in for tomorrow morning. Can't wait to meet my little man!!


----------



## bananabump

hilslo said:


> Still with you on the unstable lie!! After 9 days in hospital my csection is booked in for tomorrow morning. Can't wait to meet my little man!!

Ahh good luck for tomorrow! X


----------



## WDWJess

hilslo said:


> Still with you on the unstable lie!! After 9 days in hospital my csection is booked in for tomorrow morning. Can't wait to meet my little man!!

Sorry he's not moved for you and you've been stuck in hospital all this time. Good luck for tomorrow x


----------



## jessicasmum

hilslo said:


> Still with you on the unstable lie!! After 9 days in hospital my csection is booked in for tomorrow morning. Can't wait to meet my little man!!

Sorry you have had to stay in hospital that long. Good luck with C-section tomorrow.

I went to see community midwife yesterday and baby is lying oblique/breech and she said she doesn't think baby will move head down now. I've got scan and consultant Thursday so they should book me in for C-section and I'm hoping it will be 12th when I turn 39 weeks, just hope they don't say I have to be admitted.


----------



## jessicasmum

Went to have scan and see consultant today and baby moved yet again and fluid as increased to 10cm so I'm booked in for C-section on 15th September, they tried for 12th first but booked up. So 11 days and counting!!


----------



## Tigerlilyb

Eric Jean-Paul George born 2nd Sept here :cloud9: We have stupidly long hospital stays over here in France so I only got home yesterday. He is gorgeous and we're all smitten, he's taken to the boob like a pro and already gaining weight back. 

Birth story for those interested: 

Spoiler
Birth story, I think it's all there anyway. It goes foggy so fast :(


- It started Aug 31st in the evening, I think. I had loads of sciatic pain which had me nearly in tears. Contractions woke me through the night but all pretty mild.

- The morning of 1st Sept contractions were a mild pain in the bum, every 15 mins or so. 

- 4pm I went for a walk to have blood tests, contractions were coming every 10 mins ish, it was REALLY hard to walk through but somehow I managed.

- 10pm We went to bed early to try and get some rest (didn't happen), I had to hold Nicolas' hand through them. Still coming every 10mins. They started to get very focussed just above my pubic bone with a pain running down my leg, which was how they stayed til he was born. The leg pain was the worst bit! I think I'm about 5-6cm dilated here.

- 1am We call the midwife, contractions were every 4-7 mins and I'm starting to moan a little through them. She tells us to come in and we get Firefighters called for us (it's pretty normal in France to call an ambulance/firefighters for labour, though you have to pay if it's a false alarm).

- 1:30am The firefighters arrive and question us for ages on why we don't have a car, why somebody else can't take us, why we didn't plan ahead (seriously?!?!). We both felt really judged and stupid, it was not the time for a lecture. For one thing the midwife said to call, and another, we wouldn't call emergency services if there was another option. I got out of the front door and start having a contraction so I stopped walking, fucking assbucket driver told me to "go on". YOU go on, I am in masses of pain, wanker.

- 1:45am Arrive in hospital, the midwife tells us not to be too concerned by the firefighters attitude as they just don't like taking labouring women since they don't have much training. We were shown into a labouring room (same one I laboured with Élise in!) I'm checked, 7cm and contractions still coming every 4-7 mins, then hooked up to monitoring.

- 2:30am I needed to pee, so we call the midwife and she says she'll check me afterwards, get me into a delivery room (also the same one Élise was delivered in) and pop my waters to speed things up. Turns out I was 10cm which was a total shock to me since I could still breathe/moan through contractions and I had absolutely no urge to push. I'm totally fed up of waiting by this point so I asked for gas and air.

- 3am(ish) Waters are popped, contractions slow down and get way less painful. I'm so disappointed I started getting angry at myself :haha:

- 4am(ish) Still hardly any progess so the midwife offered to hook me up to some pitocin. I reluctantly agreed and I'm fairly miserable at this point, grumping in between contractions that I just want to hold my baby.

- 5am(ish) I started to feel a bit pushy, contractions are finally picking up and I began doing that primal roar thing and felt a bit silly. Midwife "prepared" me for pushing by putting my legs up in stirrups and reclining the bed, and I'm left seriously sour faced. When she left the room Nicolas sat the bed back up for me <3

- 5:20(ish, I think), I wanted this baby out so I started pushing with each contraction, he did not want to come out! When I finally felt him descending I went a bit crazy and totally lost my bottle. Midwife wouldn't let me have gas while I was pushing so I was whimpering like a child and begging and pleading! I kept snapping NO! when the midwife asked me to do anything and just begging for gas instead. When I felt like that ring of fire was about to happen I yelled YES (because it was nearly over) and GET IT OUT (because it fucking hurt) and pushed even when the MW was yelling at me to stop. Pretty sure I felt myself tear but I didn't care at the time, lucky it's only tiny and I only needed 2 stitches. I had to stop once his head was out so they could turn his shoulders which I found almost impossible, but then I heard him cry even before his legs were out and I found myself just saying thank you thank you thank you. 5:33am he was plonked on me and I've been totally in love ever since <3 

After that, we were left to bond and I felt a bit forgotten about. It was around 9am when they finally got me off the soggy delivery bed and to my room (also the same room we stayed in with Élise!). We were shattered, trying to sleep but far too uncomfy, we were just lucky we had the cutest little guy to keep us sane.

https://img.ie/images/uti3v.jpg​


----------



## loveandterror

Tigerlilyb said:


> Eric Jean-Paul George born 2nd Sept here :cloud9: We have stupidly long hospital stays over here in France so I only got home yesterday. He is gorgeous and we're all smitten, he's taken to the boob like a pro and already gaining weight back.
> 
> Birth story for those interested:
> 
> Spoiler
> Birth story, I think it's all there anyway. It goes foggy so fast :(
> 
> 
> - It started Aug 31st in the evening, I think. I had loads of sciatic pain which had me nearly in tears. Contractions woke me through the night but all pretty mild.
> 
> - The morning of 1st Sept contractions were a mild pain in the bum, every 15 mins or so.
> 
> - 4pm I went for a walk to have blood tests, contractions were coming every 10 mins ish, it was REALLY hard to walk through but somehow I managed.
> 
> - 10pm We went to bed early to try and get some rest (didn't happen), I had to hold Nicolas' hand through them. Still coming every 10mins. They started to get very focussed just above my pubic bone with a pain running down my leg, which was how they stayed til he was born. The leg pain was the worst bit! I think I'm about 5-6cm dilated here.
> 
> - 1am We call the midwife, contractions were every 4-7 mins and I'm starting to moan a little through them. She tells us to come in and we get Firefighters called for us (it's pretty normal in France to call an ambulance/firefighters for labour, though you have to pay if it's a false alarm).
> 
> - 1:30am The firefighters arrive and question us for ages on why we don't have a car, why somebody else can't take us, why we didn't plan ahead (seriously?!?!). We both felt really judged and stupid, it was not the time for a lecture. For one thing the midwife said to call, and another, we wouldn't call emergency services if there was another option. I got out of the front door and start having a contraction so I stopped walking, fucking assbucket driver told me to "go on". YOU go on, I am in masses of pain, wanker.
> 
> - 1:45am Arrive in hospital, the midwife tells us not to be too concerned by the firefighters attitude as they just don't like taking labouring women since they don't have much training. We were shown into a labouring room (same one I laboured with Élise in!) I'm checked, 7cm and contractions still coming every 4-7 mins, then hooked up to monitoring.
> 
> - 2:30am I needed to pee, so we call the midwife and she says she'll check me afterwards, get me into a delivery room (also the same one Élise was delivered in) and pop my waters to speed things up. Turns out I was 10cm which was a total shock to me since I could still breathe/moan through contractions and I had absolutely no urge to push. I'm totally fed up of waiting by this point so I asked for gas and air.
> 
> - 3am(ish) Waters are popped, contractions slow down and get way less painful. I'm so disappointed I started getting angry at myself :haha:
> 
> - 4am(ish) Still hardly any progess so the midwife offered to hook me up to some pitocin. I reluctantly agreed and I'm fairly miserable at this point, grumping in between contractions that I just want to hold my baby.
> 
> - 5am(ish) I started to feel a bit pushy, contractions are finally picking up and I began doing that primal roar thing and felt a bit silly. Midwife "prepared" me for pushing by putting my legs up in stirrups and reclining the bed, and I'm left seriously sour faced. When she left the room Nicolas sat the bed back up for me <3
> 
> - 5:20(ish, I think), I wanted this baby out so I started pushing with each contraction, he did not want to come out! When I finally felt him descending I went a bit crazy and totally lost my bottle. Midwife wouldn't let me have gas while I was pushing so I was whimpering like a child and begging and pleading! I kept snapping NO! when the midwife asked me to do anything and just begging for gas instead. When I felt like that ring of fire was about to happen I yelled YES (because it was nearly over) and GET IT OUT (because it fucking hurt) and pushed even when the MW was yelling at me to stop. Pretty sure I felt myself tear but I didn't care at the time, lucky it's only tiny and I only needed 2 stitches. I had to stop once his head was out so they could turn his shoulders which I found almost impossible, but then I heard him cry even before his legs were out and I found myself just saying thank you thank you thank you. 5:33am he was plonked on me and I've been totally in love ever since <3
> 
> After that, we were left to bond and I felt a bit forgotten about. It was around 9am when they finally got me off the soggy delivery bed and to my room (also the same room we stayed in with Élise!). We were shattered, trying to sleep but far too uncomfy, we were just lucky we had the cutest little guy to keep us sane.
> 
> https://img.ie/images/uti3v.jpg​

congrats! he is soo beautiful :) enjoy the cuddles!


----------



## RaspberryK

Congratulations xx


----------



## MommyCandice

So glad to hear about all the babies being born. Dominic is now 3 weeks old crazy to think he wasnt even suppose to be delivered by csection for another 3 days and wasnt even due for another 10. He is finally 5lbs 4.3oz!!! Cant wait for us all to have our little babies. Congrats to us all!!!

First pic is Dominic right after birth 4lbs 12.8 oz. 2nd is the other day 5lbs 4.3 oz
 



Attached Files:







20140816_090511.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 4









IMG_92121846160733.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## BabsJ

No more bump but a little boy Zackery Stephen Albertus was on by an emergency C-section on September the 3rd of 2014 at 09:15 am.
 



Attached Files:







7 sept 2014 (2).jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 3


----------



## RosieRosieP

Little late in joining as only just found this thread oops...today is my due date and we are expecting a girl x


----------



## Naaxi

Look at all these beautiful babies! So lovely. Congrats, mamas!


----------



## whigfield

Finn arrived on Fri 12th September at 8.05 am at 37+4 weeks weighing 6lbs 5oz after an emergency section. :flower:

Waters went on Friday at 00.00 after I got up to go for a wee and luckily was still sitting on the toilet when the first gush happened. More came after that and didn't stop for hours in the end so we went in. Contractions started immediately at the hospital but I was advised to go home and wait it out there. Something told me not to though and I refused. Had a bath which dI'd absolutely nothing :haha: and had more and more contractions which got longer and closer together. Got to try out some gas and air (which I clung to for the rest of the labour) and had my first examination. Immediately she told my husband to pull the emergency cord and I stared panicking. She said she could feel the cord first above the baby's head. Crash team flooded in and I was examined by a doctor who confirmed it wasn't the cord - it was his foot and he was breech!! Was taken down to theatre and after 45 minutes of attempts to get the spinal in they went to town, and 15 mins into the op they pulled out our little boy. :cloud9:


----------



## purplerat

Congratulations! X


----------



## bananabump

Congratulations on all the new beautiful babies! I can't believe it's September already! Just updated the front page xx


----------



## laurabe

Hopefully I'll! Be updating soon. I'm 40+4 and going insane at the waiting lol


----------



## loveandterror

I'm 39+6 according to scans ( 39+0 according to my ovulation date) and am worried about my midwives pressuring me into induction as they don't want me to go over 42+0. I'm going to decline a sweep tomorrow, but they have a second one planned as well on the 23rd, when I would be 40weeks by my calculation. 
I have no signs of labour yet and believe that my calculation is more accurate than the scan ones , that are just an estimate. 
Not sure what's gonna happen. I'd really like to have no intervention at all. Anyone else in the same position?


----------



## bananabump

RosieRosieP said:


> Little late in joining as only just found this thread oops...today is my due date and we are expecting a girl x

Added you to the front page.. not much longer to wait now! X


----------



## MgreenM

just got home from my weekly appointment. I am 1cm dilated and 70% effaced. I am ready for this baby to get here!


----------



## jessicasmum

Baby Jasmine Ivy Ella was born 15th September at 10:45 am, she weighs 9 pounds 8 and half ounces. She was born by C-section and with the spinal not having the right affect for me I had to be put to sleep. I have only just got home so will upload picture at some stage.


----------



## RaspberryK

Congratulations lots of babiesxx


----------



## loopy82

Sorry to be a pain but I've just noticed that Corben is down as the 29th on the front page but he was born on the 28th :)


----------



## Graceyous

My little man Dion was born on 21st September at 4.02pm! Weighing 7 lbs111 oz (3.5kg)... After water broke on Friday evening we still had a long wait until he was ready to join us. A dramatic and sometimes worrying labour/birth, but he finally made it safe and sound. 
Congratulations / best wishes to all the September group.


----------



## babylove x

I forgot to update !
Carter was born 8:01 pm on 9/11!!!!


I went into labor on 38+6! I went to triage after having regular contractions all day that got to 2 minutes apart (not very painful) & was sent home at 1 cm barely thinned, and baby wasn't engaged at all! 1.5 hrs after being sent home my water broke at Olive Garden, contractions INSTANTLY picked up and became hard to talk thru, went straight back to triage (630 pm) and I was at 7 cm!!!! He was born naturally (not by choice :haha: ) at 8:01 pm on September 11 after 2 pushes, 7ib13oz and 20in! 

Quite the "movie" labor id say... Exactly what I told ppl never happened in real life lol he is so content and nursing like a champ ;) 

Special day as well as his dad was born 3/11 and his auntie born 8/11.. Not to mention US 9/11 and he was born at 8:01 pm which is 2001 on the 24 he clock (military time) o.0


----------



## bananabump

Congratulations jessicasmum, Graceyous and babylove! Lots of updates for the front page :)

How are all the September babies doing?

Sorry loopy82! I've changed Corbens birthday now xx


----------



## purplerat

Just noticed on the first post I'm written down as giving birth on the 2nd, sadly I'm still very much pregnant lol x


----------



## bananabump

purplerat said:


> Just noticed on the first post I'm written down as giving birth on the 2nd, sadly I'm still very much pregnant lol x

Haha sorry must of been a case of baby brain! How far overdue are you now? Good luck for when the time comes! X


----------



## purplerat

bananabump said:


> purplerat said:
> 
> 
> Just noticed on the first post I'm written down as giving birth on the 2nd, sadly I'm still very much pregnant lol x
> 
> Haha sorry must of been a case of baby brain! How far overdue are you now? Good luck for when the time comes! XClick to expand...

Haha no worries. 2 days over now, but I've got a c section on Thursday unless I go into labour before! Thanks! Great to see all these September babies appearing x


----------



## WDWJess

Emily Lydia Rodgers was born at 3.45am on 17th September at 40+9 after being induced at 12pm on 16th. She was born whilst I was having a bath on antenatal ward having been checked 10 mins earlier and only being 2-3cm! I delivered the top of her head myself having involuntarily pushed. Screamed for the midwives who then helped me deliver the rest of her in just another 2 pushes. She needed a bit of oxygen due to the very fast arrival but otherwise we were both ok if a little shell shocked! Stages of labour recorded as 10 mins, 3 mins, 17 mins! Think I'm gonna have a drama queen on my hands!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## jessicasmum

Thank you for the update :)

Here's Jasmine Ivy Ella :cloud9:


----------



## laurabe

Congrats everyone, now I'm getting jealous, my September baby is refusing to budge!


----------



## babylove x

Here's our 9/11 baby!!!!!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 53 KB
Views: 3


----------



## ashleyg

Had my baby girl, Aubree Rose on September 9!!


----------



## cnsweeney

Wow haven't been on here in forever! I've just been going to the fb page . Update : gave birth to out beautiful little girl on sept.16th @12:08 am . 7lbs 9oz 21 inches long . Aubree Elizabeth ;)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 3


----------



## laurabe

My girl arrived yesterday 24th Sept weighing 7lbs 10oz, 12 days overdue. She's just perfect


----------



## bananabump

Congratulations to all the new mommas! Beautiful babies! I can't believe September is nearly over x


----------



## Keneajay

Congrats to all of you.


----------



## Jokerette

Hi ladies!!! Bailey Ann was born on September 18!! It was a quick delivery and she came in just one push. We are SOOOO happy! Links to my journal and BFing journal are in my siggy

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=804289&d=1411231003


----------



## MgreenM

Josephine Shira was born Sept. 24th. She was also had a very quick delivery.


----------



## loveandterror

I'm 40+11 today and completely fed up of having no signs of her coming anytime soon. Im starting to think that my baby doesn't know when to come. 
Does anyone have some encouraging words for me, I feel like crying :(


----------



## Buttercup84

loveandterror said:


> I'm 40+11 today and completely fed up of having no signs of her coming anytime soon. Im starting to think that my baby doesn't know when to come.
> Does anyone have some encouraging words for me, I feel like crying :(

Aww I'm sorry to hear you're still waiting, really hope she arrives soon for you. I've been there twice so I know how you feel, it was definitely worse with my first though. I was induced with both so I don't know when I would have actually gone into labour, I know that even allowing for errors with scan dating some ladies are pregnant a bit longer than others. Just think that each day that goes by is one closer to meeting her, hang in there :) x


----------



## loveandterror

Buttercup84 said:


> loveandterror said:
> 
> 
> I'm 40+11 today and completely fed up of having no signs of her coming anytime soon. Im starting to think that my baby doesn't know when to come.
> Does anyone have some encouraging words for me, I feel like crying :(
> 
> Aww I'm sorry to hear you're still waiting, really hope she arrives soon for you. I've been there twice so I know how you feel, it was definitely worse with my first though. I was induced with both so I don't know when I would have actually gone into labour, I know that even allowing for errors with scan dating some ladies are pregnant a bit longer than others. Just think that each day that goes by is one closer to meeting her, hang in there :) xClick to expand...


i'll try. thanks for the kind words :)


----------



## Jokerette

I'm so sorry loveandterror... I know no words can take away your frustration and anticipation. Just know I'm thinking if you


----------



## RaspberryK

Loving the updates, congratulations all. 

Love and terror - hopefully you went into labour overnight and you have a baby now? 
Xx


----------



## purplerat

Baby Eleanor arrived on Thursday 25th September weighing 8lb 4 at 3.27pm. She wouldn't budge by herself so it was a planned c section. All worth it though :) congratulations to all the new babies xxx


----------



## loveandterror

RaspberryK said:


> Loving the updates, congratulations all.
> 
> Love and terror - hopefully you went into labour overnight and you have a baby now?
> Xx

I had my bloody show this morning around 5am, it's 2:51 now and I've been having contractions since 6am (about every 4 mins, 40seconds long) hopefully she'll be here soon :)


----------



## RaspberryK

loveandterror said:


> RaspberryK said:
> 
> 
> Loving the updates, congratulations all.
> 
> Love and terror - hopefully you went into labour overnight and you have a baby now?
> Xx
> 
> I had my bloody show this morning around 5am, it's 2:51 now and I've been having contractions since 6am (about every 4 mins, 40seconds long) hopefully she'll be here soon :)Click to expand...

:happydance: 

Xx


----------



## loveandterror

She's finally here after 35 hours of labour! Emily Marie was born on the 30th of September. I wrote a birth story that you can find here 
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/birth-stories-announcements/2238353-my-35-hour-labour-emily-marie-long-labour-long-post.html#post33887991


----------



## bananabump

loveandterror said:


> She's finally here after 35 hours of labour! Emily Marie was born on the 30th of September. I wrote a birth story that you can find here
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/birth-stories-announcements/2238353-my-35-hour-labour-emily-marie-long-labour-long-post.html#post33887991

Congratulations! I'm sure she was worth the wait right?? Hehe xxx


----------



## loveandterror

bananabump said:


> loveandterror said:
> 
> 
> She's finally here after 35 hours of labour! Emily Marie was born on the 30th of September. I wrote a birth story that you can find here
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/birth-stories-announcements/2238353-my-35-hour-labour-emily-marie-long-labour-long-post.html#post33887991
> 
> Congratulations! I'm sure she was worth the wait right?? Hehe xxxClick to expand...

Thank you! Yeah, it was all worth it :')


----------



## Jokerette

Hooray!


----------



## RaspberryK

Still seeing a few of you around in the baby club, forgot to update you all though - Amy Rose was born a week early 31st Jan and we managed our homebirth. The past 2 months have flown by, as I'm sure the past 6 months have for you ladies. 
Xx


----------



## Jillie89

Congratulations RaspberryK!


----------



## Buttercup84

Congrats Raspberryk, love the name Amy! Congrats to you too jillie89 as I see you're expecting baby number 2 :D


----------



## RaspberryK

Oh yes Jillie, congratulations! 

Thanks buttercup, it was my Grandpas Grannys name &#9825; . 

Xx


----------



## Jillie89

Yep... currently very cautiously pregnant with #2. I cannot get excited just yet. Scan on Tuesday to check viability. FX it is all ok.


----------

